# DC Comics Movie Thread



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

might as well keep all the talk in 1 place.  all talk about movies based on DC characters that have yet to come out go here.

anyways



release dates :WOW

Jonah Hex: August 6th, 2010
Green Lantern: December 17th, 2010


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

for those who don't know, Jonah Hex is a western comic DC prints about a badass gunslinger




the movie will star Josh Brolin and John Malkovich


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2009)

Anything interesting coming out within the next few months? I hate anticipation for anything more than 3 months out.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 25, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anything interesting coming out within the next few months? I hate anticipation for anything more than 3 months out.


A week from Friday is Watchmen.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

Green Lantern, if done right, could very well be a new Star Wars.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

BATMAN 3!!! 



But yea, I can't wait till Green Lantern comes out. :ho
And Jonah Hex sounds pretty cool.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't wait to see The Green Lantern movie next year


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2009)

Watchmen was a given. 

But, I'll accept that.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

well on the bright side DC is putting out a few decent animated movies every few months.  GL is up next coincidently.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 25, 2009)

Any word on the JLA movie?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Any word on the JLA movie?



Canceled/Put on hold supposedly. DC needs to work on setting up their in universe continuity apparently and figure out how their going to work in Superman and Batman.


----------



## Koi (Feb 25, 2009)

Which incarnation of Green Lantern are they doing? *hopes it's john stewart*


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

Which one is the very first one?


----------



## Koi (Feb 25, 2009)

Alan Scott?  Oh.. you know, that'd make sense.  Origin movie, okay, nevermind, heh.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol the movie would've exploded if John Stewart was up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2009)

GL will probably be Hal Jordan. Kyle or John would be more interesting though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> GL will probably be Hal Jordan. Kyle or John would be more interesting though.



GUY GARDNER!


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

Personally, I like Hal Gordon. But its probably gonna start out with the first one.


----------



## Batman (Feb 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> GUY GARDNER!



lol. Everyone likes Guy Gardner.













Except me!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder who'll play Lantern? Sam L, perhaps?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

it was confirmed forever ago that the movie will star Hal.  John and Guy for possible cameos for sequels


----------



## Koi (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah, Marvel's got him for Nick Fury already.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 26, 2009)

Really, Hal Jordan is the most obvious choice.

Although a buddy (intergalactic) cop movie featuring Guy and Kyle would be awesome.

But DC needs to get its own production studio set up, and Time Warner needs to let DC have more of a say in its own productions.

Basically, do what marvel's doing. Right now they are owning DC (financially and overall), in both movies and comics.

Also, DC should have superman, Green lantern, flash, and wonder woman (maybe) movies already made before they do justice league.

So who do you guys think could be Flash and GL? Ive heard rumors of Neil Patrick harris (the guy who did his voice in the new frontier) being considered for the roll, and i think he could pull it off.

Also, this guy K. Steel has a lot of good casting decisions.


although i don't agree with his Hal or barry.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

well the writers said that when the ring leaves Abin, it identifies Clark Kent and Guy Gardner as potential successors but goes to Hal because he's closer.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2009)

Steel deserves another shot.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh yea *Suicide Squad* got the *GREENLIGHT*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

that is the greatest news.

*EVER.*


----------



## Federer (Feb 26, 2009)

Still no Shazam movie with Captain Marvel and Black Adam?

What about a Flash movie, that would be epic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Oh yea *Suicide Squad* got the *GREENLIGHT*



If done right. . . it can be great.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 28, 2009)

Not very optimistic with any DC film, so long as WB is in charge. 



> Still no Shazam movie with Captain Marvel and Black Adam?


There was but due to creative differences by WB and the Director/Writer, it's stuck in limbo at the moment.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Rock so looks like Black Adam.

But acting the part? Oh well.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

> Not very optimistic with any DC film, so long as WB is in charge.



TDK was good. 

And Watchmen has been getting good reviews as well.


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

The only way i can see a GL movie work is if they do the GLC, with some minor alterations to the origins (eg. lets have Hal, Guy, John and Kyle join at the same time and show their training on Oa). If you do it on a scale like Star Wars, all epic across the universe then it will work.

Keep it on Earth with one lantern flying around in a green suit creating little green things out of thin air and it will fail hard,



Also they need to reboot Superman.


PS: Rock as Black Adam? If only he could act


----------



## Boromir (Mar 1, 2009)

Watchmen wipes everything else DC away.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

Superman needs to loose the blue tighties.

I'm fine with the red though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 1, 2009)

Boromir said:


> Watchmen wipes everything else DC away.





DC has plenty of stories that would work better on film then Watchmen.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Watchmen would have worked better as a TV series, IMO.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not really fond of adapted TV series...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

pretty much every Vertigo series ever would work perfectly as an HBO series


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucifer IS David Bowie.

Oh, Gaiman. . . hilarious.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2009)

at WC, Azzarello said that if HBO ever asked for the rights to 100 Bullets he would accept.

they should fucking take him up on that, it would be EPIC


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2009)

100 Bullets by HBO?

*DAMN.*


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 3, 2009)

While waiting for the LAM GL film, how about the animated DTV?


*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern: First Flight_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajjJ5CUxk-M[/YOUTUBE]

No Laira?! 
And opera music was rather annoying.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2009)

At least it isn't Chinese Opera.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 3, 2009)

If it's as good as the Wonder Woman DTV, I look forward to it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)

cool voice cast


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

Megan Fox (Transformers) will play a supporting role in the Jonah Hex movie


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm actually really looking forward to the Jonah Hex movie, Josh Brolin is a terrific actor.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't hate or like Megan Fox. I'll decide when I see her in Jonah.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2009)

Megan Fox?!

Hurm.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Megan Fox (Transformers) will play a supporting role in the Jonah Hex movie


Megan Fox as Aspen Matthews? That's some good casting there. She looks the part.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

But can she act it?

Then again, what is there to act for THAT part?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2009)

Exactly.  I'm for it, she's hot so it works for me.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Jimmy Palmiotti (guy who currently writes the Hex comics).  He confirms Fox will be in the movie, but debunks the "Jonah Hex vs evil mutant zombies" rumor, saying that that is not the going to be in the movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

So there WILL be a Jonah Hex movie.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

they gave it a release date like a week ago


----------



## White★Star (Mar 6, 2009)

jonah hex movie that is


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 18, 2009)

Producer Donald DeLine talks Green Lantern.



> Producer Donald DeLine has been a player in Hollywood for more than two decades, and he's going to be very busy the next couple weeks, as he releases two high-profile R-Rated comedies, I Love You, Man (out March 20) with Paul Rudd and Jason Segel, and Observe and Report (out April 10) with Seth Rogen. Uncoincidentally, both movies are playing at this year's South by Southwest Film Festival in Austin, Texas, on March 13 and March 16 respectively.
> 
> Having had a chance to talk to the producer earlier today, Superhero Hype just had to ask him about his long-in-development movie based on the DC Comics character Green Lantern, which just had its release date set for December 17, 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

But will it be based off Johns' new Secret Origin?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

so apparently if all goes well, shooting on GL will begin in September in Australia

also the apparent front runner for Hal Jordan is Chris Pine (Kirk in the new ST movie)



> But will it be based off Johns' new Secret Origin?


um, script was written over a year before Johns' arc.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

Any front-runner for Carol Ferris?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 22, 2009)

aAdam strange movie is in the works

They better not fuck up


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2009)

> aAdam strange movie is in the works


wait what?

link now


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 22, 2009)

they should make a static shock movie.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

Chris Pine confirms he has been approached to play Hal Jordan, but has not read a script yet.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope he gets the part.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 10, 2009)

EXCLUSIVE: Terrence Howard Talks ‘Iron Man 2,’ Eyes DC For Future Roles



> Though his part in “Iron Man 2” was recast with Don Cheadle, Terrence Howard isn’t down for the count. In town to promote his new film “Fighting,” Howard shared his thoughts on the “Iron Man 2″ change and explained that he might change his focus from Marvel to the Distinguished Competition for future films.
> 
> “I think they always wanted Don Cheadle from the very start,” Howard told MTV News, “and it’s nice that they get what they want. They could be a little nicer about it. You don’t make 800 million dollars and then try and shake everyone down. That’s not nice.”
> 
> ...



OH SHI- ANS on Live Journal!?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

Howard would make a perfect Black Lightning


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

I love your set Gambitz. :ho
/offtopic


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 10, 2009)

@Chee. Thanks, I knew you'd like it. 



Kilowog said:


> Howard would make a perfect Black Lightning


Howard's a great actor, but he's got a weak voice. As the poster commenting on the article stated:


> His voice is soft, shaky and very annoying. No heroic timber at all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Imagine if that happens, and the person TRIES to sue.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

Green Lantern Movie News

Not me asshole.

Pre-Production begins in July
Filming will begin in Australia in November

Scheduled to be in theaters on December 17, 2010


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 17, 2009)

Jonah Hex sounds like it going to be a awesome movie and I hope it lives up to it hype. They should try to do a Spectre movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2009)

2010?

I can't wait that long, damn it. . . unless they do it right.

GL is like the Star Wars of comic books right now.


----------



## Slice (Apr 27, 2009)

Megan Fox in Jonah Hex - Pictures from the set:





More:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blackshikamaru (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm glad they have her thumbs covered up.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was kinda excited to see Thomas Jane as Hex, but we can't have everything.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2009)

The Great Age of Comic Book Movie adaptions is one I'll tell my grandchildren about.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 28, 2009)

I want a new Flash movie.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 28, 2009)

Goodness, I can't wait for Fathom.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 28, 2009)

The next movie they need to make is a movie about the Question...I kno he's not many peoples favorite character  but i think his story would make a real good movie.  imo.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

Ronaldo has only 4 

progress report on the GL movie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

As long as its fucking good and epic.

I rather wait for that kind of movie, instead of getting a shitty one as soon as possible.


----------



## Piekage (May 31, 2009)

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but here's a Trailer for Superman/Batman - Public Enemies.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_OvtI_qMig[/YOUTUBE]

And Green Lantern.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUcsi66YxL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

I'm eagerly awaiting Green Lantern.

Of course, for the possible adaption of the Sinestro Corps War.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 31, 2009)

They're actually adapting a comic book storyline? And it even has Ed McGuiness' style. That is brilliant.

I've only just found out about this. Fucking hell, that is awesome.



> Of course, for the possible adaption of the Sinestro Corps War.


Maybe the entire Johns Trilogy even. Rebirth > SCW > Blackest Night.

But DC should really make it longer than 70 minutes to get all of the story in and not just cram it all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

Well, there's a lot of ground to cover for SCW, with Hal's fall and all.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

Josh Brolin in Jonah Hex makeup


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

Why is the screen shot so small?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

Google is the answer to rectify it.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 3, 2009)

Johan hex movie looks interesting.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2009)

Superman/Batman Public enemies looks fucking epic 



Also for upcoming live action films if ya ask me they should make DC Trinity Superman/Batman/Wonder Woman movie

Instead of Justice League. 

Since there are so many superheroes in the JLA it'd be easier to show just those heroes 

Don'tcha think? :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2009)

I wouldn't mind it in animated form.

But a live-action Trinity?

Need good actresses first for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wouldn't mind it in animated form.
> 
> But a live-action Trinity?
> 
> Need good actresses first for Wonder Woman.



We'll find one 

ONE DAY *SOON *

WE


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

So no news for Wonder Woman? D:

I really hope its not Megan Fox.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 3, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Goodness, I can't wait for Fathom.


I can. Megan Fail just needs to switch to porno already.

It's her true calling.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> So no news for Wonder Woman? D:
> 
> I really hope its not Megan Fox.



Megan Fox declared that Wonder Woman is "lame'' and that she doesn't understand it. Which is cool with me, she needs to stay far away from...movies in general.

We got an awesome animated movie, which in my opinion, is what the live action movie should have been like.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2009)

After she said WW was lame, fuck Fathom. I take back what I said. I hope that film gets stuck in limbo or Fox is replaced.

I'm still going to watch it when it comes though... illegally.

As for WW actress... I say, Catherine Zeta Jones. pek


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Megan Fox declared that Wonder Woman is "lame'' and that she doesn't understand it. Which is cool with me, she needs to stay far away from...movies in general.
> 
> We got an awesome animated movie, which in my opinion, is what the live action movie should have been like.



Thank god, I didn't want her to turn my favorite female superhero into shit. D:


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm going to say who I think should play Wonder Woman, well, because I don't know every actress in Hollywood. No matter how big you are, there's always an unknown more suited to a part than you.

Also, it really depends on the kind of script. If it's Lynda Carter style WW, it's going to need a certain casting. If it's the fucking awesome Kratos like killing everything in sight WW, it's going to take another certain casting.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 4, 2009)

A live action Trinity seems like a waste to have before a live action JLA, Batman/Superman or WW movie.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 4, 2009)

I think that a JL movie should wait awhile.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think you can make a decent JL movie.

Too many characters with too little time to tell a good story.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 10, 2009)

What does DC want with Dwight and Mal? Fascinating.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe they want Fillion to be Hal? I think he'd make a great Hal Jordan.

Didn't read the article btw, too lazy.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

> Didn't read the article btw, too lazy.


Basically the guy who plays Dwight on the office posted on Twitter that both he and Nathan Fillion were on their way to a meeting with DC Comics.  Said "shit would percolate"


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like Ryan Reynolds is going to play GL
[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Yankee_Doodle, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2009)

Huh.

Didn't expect that.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2009)

Reynolds as Jordan .. I guess I can live with it, would have prefered it if he were Gardner though


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2009)

^Yep, Reynolds is definitely more suited to play Gardner.



Kilowog said:


> Basically the guy who plays Dwight on the office posted on Twitter that both he and Nathan Fillion were on their way to a meeting with DC Comics.  Said "shit would percolate"


Well that is interesting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't mind Reynolds as Gardner, really.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Looks like Ryan Reynolds is going to play GL



But he's playing Deadpool already >_>


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, GL is bigger. Deadpool can just kiss his ass. 

Unless he can do both? But I don't Marvel would be pleased.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2009)

Eh. More money to the actor.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2009)

> While Warner Bros. Animation currently has no comment, The World's Finest can confirm that the animation studio is producing a series of animated shorts based on DC Comics characters, including Jonah Hex and more.
> 
> The first in a series of animated shorts based on DC Comics characters, produced by Warner Bros. Animation, is expected to appear within the first half of 2010, with more appearing during the year. The DC Comics character Jonah Hex will be featured in the first animated short, written by Joe R. Lansdale, slated to appear on an upcoming DC Universe Animated Original Movie DVD/Blu-ray release. The animated shorts will also tentatively spotlight other DC Comics characters and be similar in tone to the DC Universe Animated Original Movie titles. Multiple animated shorts are currently in production. Please note that schedule and content details are subject to change. Expect an official comment and announcement from Warner Bros. Animation in the future.
> 
> ...



_Reprieve_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2009)

ch.54

Malkovich talks Jonah Hex


----------



## Federer (Jul 14, 2009)

Ryan is smart, he's eating both cakes, playing both Deathpool and GL, that's waaaay over 9000.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

Ryan is going to play 80% of all comicbook hero roles in the future.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Ugh. Fuck no.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ryan is going to play 80% of all comicbook hero roles in the future.



It's about time.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 14, 2009)

80% which will all be DC films because WB is stupid.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2009)

*Geoff Johns to Produce/Co-Write FLASH Movie*

Link removed



> The Hollywood Reporter has updates on the multitude of DC Comics properties in various stages of development in Hollywood. The big news for comic fans is the increased involvement of three very well known names: Geoff Johns, Grant Morrison, and Marv Wolfman.
> 
> We heard about this relationship last fall, but now the nebulous "roles" are starting to take form. Geoff Johns, current writer of The Flash: Rebirth has written a treatment for a live action Flash movie, and has been named a Producer on it as well. Dan Mazeau, also currently working on a Johnny Quest movie, will be writing the script off Johns' treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *Geoff Johns*



My reaction


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2009)

The Captain Marvel movie is still on? Hurray.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

real poster


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ryan is going to play 80% of all comicbook hero roles in the future.



Im fine with that 


Also I heard LL Cool J and Ving rhymes both want to be Luke Cage


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> real poster



I'll never caught onto Jonah Hex, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 24, 2009)

Never read Jonah Hex


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a good read.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2009)

Megan Fox you dumb ol' bitch how the hell did you get the part


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2009)

She plays a prostitute, right?

Not that hard.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2009)

They should do a Trinity movie



Comic Book Guy said:


> She plays a prostitute, right?
> 
> Not that hard.



A prostitute with a gun is what she is 

Yes, it shouldn't be that hard


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2009)

> They should do a Trinity movie


No. Unless it's a cartoon/animation.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2009)

hopefullt they make a static shock movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone see the Green Lantern fan trailer?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2009)

So does anybody know how old Hal was when he first got the ring?

At first, i was super pissed at Ryan Reynolds (who i otherwise like) getting the part...but i GUESS i could tolerate him as a younger Hal (early 20s?), with an emphasis on his rebellious side.

Also, the only good thing about Johns being involved with a flash movie is that the rogues will be treated right. Otherwise im a little wary.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> real poster



What the fuck is this? Jonah Hex? Who cares about second rate heroes like that? DC better focus on making a Green Lantern, Flash, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Green Arrow/Black Canary and a GOOD Superman movie, before they release shit like Jonah Hex


----------



## Taleran (Aug 3, 2009)

Great artwork



> A couple of interesting tidbits coming from the Superman camp that I feel I must share with our readers.
> 
> Currently, Superman is a hot property over at Warner Bros. Studios, this is known. But how do you move from Bryan Singer's recent attempt at rebooting the character in Superman Returns into something more action packed? Word out of WB is that Singer's film willl simply be seen as a "book-end" to the Richard Donner legacy, to complete the saga. The next films will be a completely new take on the character and the story.
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm not sure how they can make a good superman movie.

it will have to be very action packed with aeiral fight scenes. like imagine it was an animated film. meaning the villain cannot be someone like lex luthor, it must be someone who can physically stand upto superman.

i don't really want to see bizzaro. doomsday is the obvious choice but maybe he's used too much. perhaps using darkseid could work? for a movie. or maybe darkseid is too big.

i'm thinking they should just do a doomsday movie actually. they have no choice. easy storyline. fight scenes will be good and can be extended enough. with a new doomsday origin storyline.

whoever plays superman should be broad shouldered and kindof muscular instead of slim like the last one. i think he needs to look strong and darker/harder.

everyone knows the origin story, so exploring that at first isn't needed either. just go straight into it. make it a modern version of the story too. 4get the whole christopher reeve era style stuff.

they need to make the suit colours darker i think too. it needs a modern spin on it. with a wider, longer cape that will look huge when he flies.

i would love an epic fight scene at night in the rain against doomsday.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> i'm not sure how they can make a good superman movie.
> 
> it will have to be very action packed with aeiral fight scenes. like imagine it was an animated film. meaning the villain cannot be someone like lex luthor, it must be someone who can physically stand upto superman.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind an origin story if its done well, but then again I wouldn't mind if they skipped it.
But I think Superman needs to be rebooted for new audiences (little kiddies that haven't grown up on 90s Superman cartoon series), I think a origin movie would be a good idea.

And I would like a more modern spin on his suit as well, as long as the S and the cape is there, I'm in...and maybe...a what do you call them? One of those masks that cover the nose and eye area, kind like what Hal Jordan or Robin wears...or something. Seriously, he needs a better disguise than just changing into glasses. 

But whatever, I just hope that this upcoming Superman film is good and not a sell out.



> First are the Wachowski Brothers, yep, Andy and Larry.


Why is WB even considering them? After the mess that was Speed Racer they should've been kicked out the front door. D:


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 3, 2009)

It's going to be rushed and it's going to be rubbish.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2009)

Superman's disguse is good enough since no one in their right mind would expect Superman to have a normal life. The actual explanation for who he is pretty much to nonsensical for people to believe.

 You also don't need a lot of action to make an interesting Superman film since the characters biggest conflicts are almost always emotional. If they want to get his power across you can just have him do things effortlessly. Superman's a nice guy, that's his biggest weakness if a movie focuses on the fact that Superman is just a man with the powers of a god then it could work out. A Cyborg Superman + Lex combo could result in some grade A action and personal drama though.


Then again an origin story will always be disapointing since the first Superman movie from the 70's is pretty close to perfect.


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2009)

Drives me nuts when Lois is right next to Superman, looking at his face and then at the next scene she's talking to Clark Kent's face as if they looked nothing alike. 

I need to rewatch the Superman from the 70s. I forgot a lot about it...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Drives me nuts when Lois is right next to Superman, looking at his face and then at the next scene she's talking to Clark Kent's face as if they looked nothing alike.
> 
> ..



They don't look alike. Superman looks and carries himself like a guy who can benchpress mountains and fart diamonds. Clark looks and carries himself like a guy who went to school in Kansas who works on a newspaper.


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2009)

Huh, how did I know that you were going to carp on what I posted?

Anyways, reading Sandman and all, I'm surpised there isn't a movie yet.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 5, 2009)

There was supposed to be one. Death:The High Cost of Living is being adapted, apparently starring Shia LeBouf.


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2009)

Heard about that, it's odd. Sandman is one of the most critically acclaimed GN and the film project isn't even in production. 

Oh well. Better late than rushed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

According to Gaiman, Death is on hiatus for now.

Sandman wouldn't work as a film.

Better as a TV show.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2009)

They need to not use Luthor and expand upon Rogues from the comics and not already used

Brainiac (PLEASE) would be perfect for this Hell Johns Brainiac Story would be perfect for this

oh and need to stop portraying Lex as the out of shape evil buisnessman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Rumour has it the sequel for Superman Returns is back on.

This true?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2009)

nah

DC just wants something more action packed because Returns was Boring and making a Superman movie Boring is quite a feat


----------



## Chee (Aug 7, 2009)

I heard that Superman Returns was supposed to be the last of that stuff, I thought they wanted to take it in a new direction?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

I recently heard the sequel is back on, with the promise of more action and being FAR more darker.

Of course, recent rumour has it.

I don't mind the Brandon Routh as Superman, but Bosworth was a horrible Lois Lane.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

I would like to see someone else as Superman.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Who will reign as La Liga Pichichi?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> cover



Huh, my initial reaction was 

But depending on how its written i guess it could be ok.

Good to know that johns is writing the flash movie.

As for a superman movie, i hope that they dont do a returns sequel. I like BR as supes, but i think a reboot is needed for a solid supes franchise.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree there should be more of a modern feel to it



Chee said:


> Drives me nuts when Lois is right next to Superman, looking at his face and then at the next scene she's talking to Clark Kent's face as if they looked nothing alike.



She actually does seem suspicious of him at the end of the first movie of the old Superman films. 

But yes I do agree somewhat some people should be more suspicious of Clark Kent since if this were real life  lots of people would think that he was Superman. Sort of like Batman Begins. Also include Perry White, Lana Lang and give them more of importance on them please PLEASE don't do pull a  Spiderman and have the old man killed like you did in the old movie series. For god sake the old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lives longer in the comic book series.  Also to make the movie for kiddies put Krypto in it as well. 



Also only Lana Lang (Clark Kent's childhood sweetheart) be the only one next to ma and pa with knowledge of him being Superman. For the first movie the enemies he encounters should be Metallo Lex Luthor and Brainiac 

Also in the cast

His allies being: 

on the law: Dan Turpin Alias "Terrible Dan" 

and Brooklyn Maggie Sawer lesbian police officer



The second movie should be  Mxyzptlk and Darkseid 

This movie should star Supergirl


That'd be full of win


----------



## Taleran (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Download*




I still think the best Shazam movie lies in Monster Society of Evil

and I hope to god they don't try to make this movie dark or edgy or modern or any of that BS

Captain Marvel is like Speed Racer in that respect and I think a movie in the theme of the recent Speed Racer movie would be AMAZING, shame that Speed Racer was a flop




> I agree there should be more of a modern feel to it



that doesn't work with Superman AT ALL because its always taken overboard


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I still think the best Shazam movie lies in Monster Society of Evil
> 
> and I hope to god they don't try to make this movie dark or edgy or modern or any of that BS
> 
> ...



I agree, frankly I don't understand how it failed, I mean it felt like the old cartoon, hell it was for the most part faithful to the orignal.


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2009)

> She actually does seem suspicious of him at the end of the first movie of the old Superman films.



I seriously need to rewatch that film. D:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

Geoff Johns and Shazam.

YES.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> I seriously need to rewatch that film. D:



Rent it asap. Superman 1 and 2 are a serious contender for the best set of superhero movies.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

And stay away from Superman III and IV.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> here



This pleases me greatly


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2009)

only watch III if you're a huge Richard Pryor fan, and even then I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't enjoy what I saw of the Superman movies, they just seemed to different from what I know to be super man. To this day the animated DC univerese seems to hold the best depiction of Superman that I have see and I always loved Superman/Batman and JLA and JLU.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2009)

So does anyone else think a green arrow movie would be cool?

In particular, i think GA: Year One would be a great action movie. The movie would basically be a mix between Castaway and Die Hard, with the title character initially being sorta like "Drunk asshole" Bruce Wayne from batman begins.

The only problem i see would be getting around the whole "Ollie has no one to talk to" thing

IMO this would be a lot better than that Supermax movie, is that still even in production?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 27, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So does anyone else think a green arrow movie would be cool?
> 
> In particular, i think GA: Year One would be a great action movie. The movie would basically be a mix between Castaway and Die Hard, with the title character initially being sorta like "Drunk asshole" Bruce Wayne from batman begins.
> 
> ...



Do you even need an answer from me? I'd give Paul Walker the starring role


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> They need to not use Luthor and expand upon Rogues from the comics and not already used
> 
> Brainiac (PLEASE) would be perfect for this Hell Johns Brainiac Story would be perfect for this



If they are rebooting the series (and they are) they pretty much have to introduce Lex Luthor. He's too important to the Superman story to be left out, and introducing after the first movie could be pretty awkward if the previous villain was smarter or more powerful than him.

It would be better to do what the animated series did and make him a part of the regular cast from the start, not the main villain but a reccuring one who is either pulling the strings or becomes involved in other supervillains' plots (preferrably both). 

Brainiac would be a great villain, but frankly he and Luthor also make a great evil duo and it would probably be better if Brainiac worked with some human ally/ pawn (_Doctor Who_ does this all the time- it makes the threat more insidious). I don't see a Superman without a Luthor so I think it's wiser to try and incorporate him.  



> oh and need to stop portraying Lex as the out of shape evil buisnessman



Luthor isn't actually a businessman in any of the films. He's a self-confessed criminal mastermind and in all but the first movie is either in or just come out of prison. 

The evil businessman Luthor was the greatest idea for the character in the history of Superman. Evil businessman is precisely the direction they should take the film in (though he should'nt be out-of-shape).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Do you even need an answer from me? I'd give Paul Walker the starring role



My candidates would be

Josh Holloway (sawyer from lost) and Matthew McConaughey (sort of like his character from rain of fire) but he'd have to tone down the accent.

However, Super Max looks pretty good, and apparently borrows heavily from year one in its first Act.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> My candidates would be
> 
> Josh Holloway (sawyer from lost) and *Matthew McConaughey* (sort of like his character from rain of fire) but he'd have to tone down the accent.
> 
> However, Super Max looks pretty good, and apparently borrows heavily from year one in its first Act.



NO!!!

I hate that cunt soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much. He just looks like a retarded toddler. Plus he's an awful actor. Two for the Money is the movie I liked him in.

Sawyer I can see though. I said Paul Walker more for the lulz.

My beef with Super Max is that putting Ollie in a prison kinda negates him being able to use his never ending arsenal of arrows. I mean, longbows and trick arrows aren;t normallly lying around prisons, especially ones filled with super villians.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Brainiac would be a great villain, but frankly he and Luthor also make a great evil duo and it would probably be better if Brainiac worked with some human ally/ pawn (_Doctor Who_ does this all the time- it makes the threat more insidious). I don't see a Superman without a Luthor so I think it's wiser to try and incorporate him.



Nah, Brainiac is a solo artist he came to Earth and started crapping on people  in his first issue debut.



> Luthor isn't actually a businessman in any of the films. He's a self-confessed criminal mastermind and in all but the first movie is either in or just come out of prison.
> 
> The evil businessman Luthor was the greatest idea for the character in the history of Superman. Evil businessman is precisely the direction they should take the film in (though he should'nt be out-of-shape).



Aye, I agree. his portrayal in superman Returns was pitiful and was such goddamn piece of shit reminiscent of the acting in Joel Schumacher's Batman movies.

Also if y'all want a human character who is a villain well like I said include Metallo in the movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My beef with Super Max is that putting Ollie in a prison kinda negates him being able to use his never ending arsenal of arrows. I mean, longbows and trick arrows aren;t normallly lying around prisons, especially ones filled with super villians.



Yea, but i can see Ollie doing something badass like making his own bow and arrow out of shitty smuggled supplies, but then at the end (during the obligatory breakout scene)

You'll see him running from a bunch of bad guys, then disappear into a room. One of the random guards will be like "Where'd he go!"

Then another will be like "Oh shit its the weapons/evidence room!" (Since fictional prisons almost always keep the person's weapons IN the prison for some reason)

Then the doors open and you see him running out with his compound  bow and all his badass arrows.

Also, Paul Walker is pretty much as mediocre as MM, except matthew mcconaghey recognizes he's a bad actor, and sticks to romcoms and comedies (he was funny in tropic thunder)


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Yea, but i can see Ollie doing something badass like making his own bow and arrow out of shitty smuggled supplies, but then at the end (during the obligatory breakout scene)
> 
> You'll see him running from a bunch of bad guys, then disappear into a room. One of the random guards will be like "Where'd he go!"
> 
> ...



Paul Walker does seem like a pretty shitty actor to me. I mean yea fast and furious 1 was pretty good but was fuckin brainless mess of a movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Nah, Brainiac is a solo artist he came to Earth and started crapping on people  in his first issue debut.



Yeah, but he's had plenty of appearances working with (or against) Luthor, and a few other villains. Including many of both of their best stories. 

Point is, a reboot should have Lex Luthor, and Brainiac can be the main villain without cutting out Lex. 



> Aye, I agree. his portrayal in superman Returns was pitiful and was such goddamn piece of shit reminiscent of the acting in Joel Schumacher's Batman movies.



Well, I did'nt think it was that bad (it was basically a slightly darker version of Hackman's, which was the idea). The main problem was his stupid hole ridden evil scheme. 

Though, the businessman Luthor would have been better even if he had had a genuinelly brilliant masterplan. 



> Also if y'all want a human character who is a villain well like I said include Metallo in the movie.



I don't think Metallo can pull off a Superman movie. At least, not on his own.

If he was in it, I think other human villains should be too (like Toyman, Parasite or Intergang), maybe brought together/ created to take Superman out.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

Link removed

Guy Ritchie ... on Lobo?



> oh and need to stop portraying Lex as the out of shape evil buisnessman


what movies have you been watching?


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I don't think Metallo can pull off a Superman movie. At least, not on his own.



Why? What makes you think that?

It'll be Metallo and Luthor trying to form an alliance 

but Metallo decides to go solo

and then Brainiac comes in and interrupts it and is the final villain for the last part of the first movie


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

or you know, have Luthor be the pupper master.  behind everything and no one suspects, and Supes can prove shit.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

What would you do if you were hit and run(pregnant) by your male crush character?

Deadman movie


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Why? What makes you think that?
> 
> It'll be Metallo and Luthor trying to form an alliance
> 
> ...



So even _you_ don't think that Metallo can pull it off on his own, if he needs Brainiac and Luthor around to make the film more interesting.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2009)

here


they are wasting NO TIME



> So even you don't think that Metallo can pull it off on his own, if he needs Brainiac and Luthor around to make the film more interesting.



I don't see Metallo as a good villain to make an entire movie out of, hes one trick and boring


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I don't see Metallo as a good villain to make an entire movie out of, hes one trick and boring



Yes, that was my point. He needs to be backed up by a bigger menace (and/ or other small-time ones).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Bizarro, man.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2009)

> An original story from award-winning animation/comics writer Dwayne McDuffie (Justice League) rooted in DC Comics’ popular canon of “Crisis” stories.
> 
> Bruce Timm (Superman Doomsday, Green Lantern) is executive producer. Lauren Montgomery (Wonder Woman, Green Lantern) and Sam Liu (Superman/Batman: Public Enemies) are co-directors.
> 
> ...


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2009)

Let's see how this goes. . .


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

no, shut up CBG.  you won't jinx this.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2009)

I want to see this badly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

I've become so cynical. . .


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 28, 2009)

So I just saw Superman Batman: Public Enemies.

Anyway...

Ugh, they're using Martian Manhunters shitty costume.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 29, 2009)

Public Enemies was awesome.

Toy Man's crack about Power Girl's rack made my day


----------



## The Potential (Sep 29, 2009)

No Conroy, Daly or Brown I'm not to much a fan of the voice choice's for that JLA Movie. Hopefully they do it justice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Any word on who's voicing the flash? I'd love for NPH to do it again, but thats probably wishful thinking.

Loved David Boreanez as Hal as well.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

I want them to do Crisis On Infinite Earth's movie


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2009)

no the DC Movie I want to see is this






This in my mind would be the Perfect JLA movie and the PERFECT comic book Movie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Stark042 said:


> No Conroy, Daly or Brown I'm not to much a fan of the voice choice's for that JLA Movie. Hopefully they do it justice.



Excuse me sir, but this fucking movie has Mark fucking Harmon, James fucking Woods, Chris fucking Noth, and William fucking Baldwin. Kevin Conroy can eat a dick, he'll never in this league of epic.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Excuse me sir, but this fucking movie has Mark fucking Harmon, James fucking Woods, Chris fucking Noth, and William fucking Baldwin. Kevin Conroy can eat a dick, he'll never in this league of epic.



To each his own i guess. I'm just so use to those voices playing them it's kinda a let down for such an epic (Hopefully) Movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> no the DC Movie I want to see is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

came across this image and man if most of the choices don't make tons of sense


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

Marion Cotillard would be a great Talia al Ghul.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> came across this image and man if most of the choices don't make tons of sense



I literally see no fault at all with this. The thought of Rickman as Freeze and Michael C. Hall as Scarecrow made me need new pants


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

The only thing I don't like is Brody as the Joker, but the movies need to ditch the Joker and learn to make good films while expanding on more parts of Gotham, one of the reasons I enjoyed Begins a bit more than TDK


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

Peter Sarsgaard has been cast as Hector Hammond in Green Lantern


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 13, 2010)

Alan Rickman as Mr. Freeze is one of the coolest casting choices i've ever heard for the batman movies.

EDIT: Wow, no pun intended ha.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2010)

interesting


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

Ugh. Jurassic Park four.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2010)

> interesting


wrong thread bobo


> Ugh. Jurassic Park four.



I thought that franchise died with Chrichton?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

DVD for Crisis on Two Earths will include a backup animated short


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

Is that for the movie or something?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2010)

yes.  official concept art, unknown if this is what they go with in the end though


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Tomar-Re's design, was worried he might look too retarded.

Abin is a bit too pink for my liking, but still perfect.

Like Kilowog's a lot.


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea, Kilowog looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

Woah. That's pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

Kilowog actually damn good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I love Tomar-Re's design, was worried he might look too retarded.
> 
> *Abin is a bit too pink for my liking*, but still perfect.
> 
> Like Kilowog's a lot.



Thats my only gripe, he's hella bright. Other than that


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 28, 2010)

Kilowogs head isn't blocky!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

Kilowog should be pinker, me think.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

more GL concept art

the Guardians



Sinestro




Guardians are weirdly creepy.  not to wild about Sinestro's


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2010)

We need more hunks.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> more GL concept art
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pfftt..to all complaining how Kilowog looks..just be glad that he is still in the movie and not replaced with an alien pretty-boy like Hollywood usually does!

And regarding Sinestro's looks..all I can say is:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNf9rEPoc8Q[/YOUTUBE]

That's the vibe I am getting from it..


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 1, 2010)

Guardians' heads look bigger.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> more GL concept art
> 
> the Guardians
> 
> ...



Hmm not sure what to think about the Guardians design, but I kinda like Sinestro's


----------



## runsakurarun (Feb 1, 2010)

where's star sapphire/Blake Lively?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2010)

Not liking either of those designs, namely Sinestro who looks like a skinny Rip Torn


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> where's star sapphire/Blake Lively?



This is an origin movie.

Expected to see Sinestro turn yellow and SS Ferris in the sequel.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 2, 2010)

Sinestro with long hair do not want.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

just posting this here cause I can

Young Justice cartoon confirmed


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2010)

Why the fuck does that Guardian look like a blue midget Darth Sidious?


----------



## The Big G (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't know if this is the right thread or not but according too comicvine a Young Justice cartoon is in the works.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Don't know if this is the right thread or not but according too comicvine a Young Justice cartoon is in the works.



Not sure if it is the right thread, but THAT. IS. INCREDIBLY. AWESOME!!!!

EDIT: Wait a sec. 

From the article about woman who supposedly will voice arrowette, "A second, unattributed source told Johnston that the team will be made up of Arrowette, Martian Girl, Aqualad, *Nightwing*, Impulse, and Superboy/Kon-El.

What. The. Fuck. Hopefully this isn't accurate.

Get your dick grayson the fuck out of my young justice 

He had his limelight in Teen Titans in BTAS, time for tim drake to get a shot (and not the Tim/Jason combo of BTNAS)

And no secret or wonder girl = fail.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 2, 2010)

> Don't know if this is the right thread or not but according too comicvine a Young Justice cartoon is in the works.



Holy sons of-you serious? that comment just made my day!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Don't know if this is the right thread or not but according too comicvine a Young Justice cartoon is in the works.


You late niggie


Kilowog said:


> just posting this here cause I can
> 
> Young Justice cartoon confirmed


Kilo did it first


Windwaker said:


> Not sure if it is the right thread, but THAT. IS. INCREDIBLY. AWESOME!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Wait a sec.
> 
> ...


I thought the same, but, idk, i think they want to avoid any real correlation between the TT animated series and this one, so that might be why their avoiding Robin usage.*shrug*


----------



## The Big G (Feb 2, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You late niggie
> 
> Kilo did it first



me srry, didn't see Kilo's post 



Chaos Ghost said:


> I thought the same, but, idk, i think they want to avoid any real correlation between the TT animated series and this one, so that might be why their avoiding Robin usage.*shrug*



The way i figure it is that the average joe that's going to be watching the show might not know who Tim Drake is, hell when i was a kid and saw the later parts with Tim i was like WTF is this? Where's Dick? 

Though i'm concerned about the lack of Wonder Girl! 

I mean you bring in Martian Girl, but you take out Cassie 

I mean who's supposed to fan girl over Conner now? Though i'd imagine that if it does well enough they'll bring her in...or perhaps Cassie's mom won't let her join the team.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 2, 2010)

I predict fail. No Wonder Girl, and Nightwing instead of Robin Drake, what is this shit?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I thought the same, but, idk, i think they want to avoid any real correlation between the TT animated series and this one, so that might be why their avoiding Robin usage.*shrug*



Yea. Instead of using a new robin not featured on TT, lets use the one who was on TV who inevitably turns into Nightwing (and is shown on the show as doing so).

The only similarity Tim Drake has with TT Dick is that Dick stole the Bo staff and has a similar uniform.



The Big G said:


> The way i figure it is that the average joe that's going to be watching the show might not know who Tim Drake is, hell when i was a kid and saw the later parts with Tim i was like WTF is this? Where's Dick?



Well then its about time people get to know Tim Drake. I don't see why it would be hard to have him be Robin's older brother, like the role he played in the comic. I'd love to see nightwing as a cocky, badass big bro haha.

Also, Most kids are familiar with the Timm Verse, and nightwing and tim are both in that. He was also in static shock iirc. Even if it is Tim Todd, people are familiar with him.



> Though i'm concerned about the lack of Wonder Girl!
> 
> I mean you bring in Martian Girl, but you take out Cassie
> 
> I mean who's supposed to fan girl over Conner now? Though i'd imagine that if it does well enough they'll bring her in...or perhaps Cassie's mom won't let her join the team.



Hopefully. Although i don't think that lineup is even concrete yet, so no sense worrying.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

No Sinestro mustache?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 4, 2010)

The Guardians look pretty good.

Sinestro looks like Tom Selleck/Jonathan Frakes with a mullett.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

*BATMAN 3* (kind of) *CONFIRMED?*





> Goyer's feature career is really heating up, since he co-wrote Batman Begins, and penned the story for The Dark Knight, and is now writing the third Batman installment with Chris Nolan's brother Jonah.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea, I saw that on nolanfans. And Morgan Freeman is stirring up the Batman 3 flames again:

link

But he doesn't say much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

This time he should fight Superman.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

The thing is, Batman 3 is definitely happening. It's just that Nolan won't confirm or deny that he'll be directing it. I think WB is waiting to release whether or not Nolan is returning until after Inception is released (that way angry fanboys won't boycott Inception ).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe Jonah will be stepping into the chair


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

Hahah, I doubt that. I don't think he has directed anything in his entire life.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2010)

I totally understand Nolan being all hush hush about it.

Once he announces for real that he's directing Batman 3, thats all the mainstream press is really going to care about. If I were him it'd kinda piss me off having to deal with tons of batman 3 questions while Inception is right about to come out.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, once Inception is done he'll probably make it public that he's directing and etc.

Excited though. Hoping for a 2011 release.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I totally understand Nolan being all hush hush about it.
> 
> Once he announces for real that he's directing Batman 3, thats all the mainstream press is really going to care about. If I were him it'd kinda piss me off having to deal with tons of batman 3 questions while Inception is right about to come out.



Yea. Both him and the actors are going to be bombarded with Batman 3 questions.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 9, 2010)

I read Christopher Nolan is to mentor new Superman Movie.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

^ confirmed


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2010)

So do you guys think that there will actually be a film DCU?

To be honest i wouldn't want Bale's batman to actually show up in the superman movie, but a mention of his existence, just the fact that yes, they do live in the same universe would be so freaking awesome.

Hell, i'd be happy if they just followed the superman cartoon. Where martha says something like "Maybe people should learn a bit more about superman, I don't want you ending up like that nut in gotham"


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> ^ confirmed



The reboot is off to a great start with this.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be so sure about that, I know Nolan can make a Batman film and make one well but Superman is a whole different beast and I don't see his previous movies helping that film along at all


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

His power essentially means he has final say on which script is chosen and who gets to direct.

I think we can at least trust that he'll filter out the crap.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2010)

So drifting away from Nolan/Supes (since it has its own thread). Whats some other DC properties you'd love to see come to the big screen, and who would you like to direct/star in them?

For me it would have to be The Flash, directed by J.J. Abrams with NPH as Barry. I think J.J. could do a really cool Prof. Zoom story. Basically i'm drawing from his action chops from Star Trek, and his skill with complicated plots (and time travel) from LOST.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Fookin' Wonder Woman man. WW needs her own movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Fookin' Wonder Woman man. WW needs her own movie.



James Cameron would be my choice for a director, although i'd want someone else to write it.

I just think that James Cameron could make a farking epic as hell Themyscera (sp?) and could land the SFX perfectly.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 9, 2010)

Wonder Woman has/had a script written by Joss Whedon

Lobo
The Flash
Green Arrow & Black Canary
Sandman
Plastic Man (lol)
Constantine 2
Supergirl

What would seemingly make entertaining movies.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd love to see a Sandman movie. Love the comics.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd give the Flash to the same people who made Speed Racer, shit would be a FEAST FOR THE EYES


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Wonder Woman has/had a script written by Joss Whedon
> 
> Lobo
> The Flash
> ...



I'm pretty sure that Joss Whedon's script was shot down because it made Diana too down to earth/human like.

Which I kind of understand. Joss Whedon is great at writing strong female characters, but most of them are pretty down to earth aka normal people at their core.

Wonder Woman doesn't really have that clark kent side to her. While she's certainly a very human character, she's a amazonian badass warrior woman through and through.

I can see Joss doing a good take on supergirl though.



Taleran said:


> I'd give the Flash to the same people who made Speed Racer, shit would be a FEAST FOR THE EYES



Wachowski brothers?

Please no.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So drifting away from Nolan/Supes (since it has its own thread). Whats some other DC properties you'd love to see come to the big screen, and who would you like to direct/star in them?



Wasn't Preacher from Vertigo and that's owned by DC? If so, yeah, that. Directed by and starring anyone Ellis wants. I would suggest to him Al Pacino as the vampire.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> Wasn't Preacher from Vertigo and that's owned by DC? If so, yeah, that. Directed by and starring anyone Ellis wants. I would suggest to him Al Pacino as the vampire.



Lol a preacher movie would NEVER get made. Ha i would have serious props to whoever did it, those would be some serious cajones.

Although i don't really get Al Pacino, since cassidy is very Irish.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

Preacher film would be more controversial than Brown's novels on-screen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2010)

Preacher would make brown's novels look like sunday school.


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't see why people get their panties so twisted about Preacher. There's plenty of other comics out there that are more violent or have worse acts of debauchery and whathaveyou. The only thing Preacher has that others don't is God as a character.
And I'd make it a series, a la Harry Potter.

Pacino could learn the accent, and he just looks the part. It'd have been better if he was younger, but still. Also he's my favorite actor.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Wachowski brothers?
> 
> Please no.




they weren't in charge of the movie per say, and did you Watch Speed Racer?


----------



## illmatic (Feb 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> they weren't in charge of the movie per say, and *did you Watch Speed Racer?*



I did.  it was like it was intentionally trying to give me a seizure.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Wonder Woman has/had a script written by Joss Whedon



Yeah that's dead.  No one at WB really had faith in the project so Whedon left.

also Whedon thought WW's rogues gallery sucked (and aside from Ares, who is one of the best villains ever when not written by Gail Simone, they do) and wanted to come up with a completely new Villain and the studio didn't like that.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> Wasn't Preacher from Vertigo and that's owned by DC? If so, yeah, that. Directed by and starring anyone Ellis wants. I would suggest to him Al Pacino as the vampire.



This is currently Sam Mendes' (American Beauty, Road to Perdition) dream project, far as I know he's still fighting to get it made.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

> The Walt Disney Company’s $4 billion purchase of Marvel Entertainment just over a month ago has increased the pressure on Warner to succeed this time. *Warner is expected to announce a DC slate in the coming months populated by characters like the Flash and Wonder Woman.*
> 
> *Central to Mr. Robinov’s approach to DC is to avoid cookie-cutter representations and take risks when it comes to hiring directors and choosing a cast.* Fully backing a filmmaker’s vision has become a hallmark of his style, ranging from the odd “Watchmen,” which was a modest success, to the candy-colored “Speed Racer,” which was a flaming disaster, to “The Dark Knight,” a home run.
> 
> “He is trying not to cling to the things that have worked in the past,” said Christopher Nolan, who directed “The Dark Knight” *and is working on another Batman sequel*.



Basically, since Harry Potter is ending soon they are going to start focusing on the DC super heroes to bring in the blockbuster bucks.
He (president of WB) also wants the films to have an individual feel so that they aren't cookie-cutter.


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> This is currently Sam Mendes' (American Beauty, Road to Perdition) dream project, far as I know he's still fighting to get it made.



then godspeed Mendes


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> they weren't in charge of the movie per say, and did you Watch Speed Racer?



Yea, and it wasn't as bad as people say, the visuals were effin spectacular, and I agree that the FX would be great with a flash movie, but I want my flash movie to have some level of plot and characterization (although I get that that isn't really the point of a speed racer movie).


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2010)

the plot and characterization in Speed Racer were spot on for what movie was being made


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2010)

you're making me wanna see Speed Racer now


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> the plot and characterization in Speed Racer were spot on for what movie was being made



Okay, yea i'll grant you that.

Im just uneasy about the thought of it, however you've convinced me to be less uneasy about it....as in I wouldn't be like "OOH GAWD LORDY NO!" if it were to happen.

They could make the red blurs and speed force lightning look fucking awesome, thats for sure.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Wasn't a fan of the cartoon. Wasn't a fan of the movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll see a Flash movie. . . mainly for the Johns' Rogues.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I'll see a Flash movie. . . mainly for the Johns' Rogues.



Heck yes.

And if NPH actually lands the role of barry, i'd see it for him.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey hey, when is that Justice League Crisis cartoon coming out again?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

February 23, 2010


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2010)

certain movie has found its way into my hands, PM for more details


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2010)

Darn good movie, had one or two minor problems but the good far outweighs them.


Let us know if you find the Spectre.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, that was awesome. The final battle kept me to the edge of my seat. And James Woods was fantastic as Owlman. This was pretty good. The animation and art were also great.



> Let us know if you find the Spectre.


You know, so spill it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

I really want to see that short, most advanced reviews of the entire DVD have heaped praise on it.  Also I just plain like the idea of doing "co-features" on a DVD for a movie.  Also it's the Specrte so I'm curious to see how they pull it off


also these same reviews I've checked out have stated that the "Under the Hood" preview on the DVD claims it is the absolute "darkest Batman story that has ever been told in animation".  so that's worth a look


also I liked Under the Hood a lot   best DC stuff Winick has done, actually told a good sotry and avoided jamming AIDS or LBGT awareness into the plot


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't know if want, and not because of Judd(I hate him still). I'm bored with Batman stories is all. Needs more Flash, WW and GL. 

And lol @ "it doesn't matter". Didn't find it funny until I dropped by 4chan... which I shouldn't have.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

Still have to admit Woods pulled that line off well.

Also what were the 4channers doing with it?  I'm curious and don't want to go digging.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

That was probably the best JSA/Bruce Timm movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Just started watching Crisis on Two Earths. Heard a bunch of good things, so far it seems pretty awesome.

Jethro Gibbs as Superman is crazy awesome, and the rest of the voice cast is pretty awesome. Animation is incredible.
Not too sure how i feel about Batman's voice though.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 15, 2010)

Great movie. Everyone's voice was good, but I'm so use to the JL voice acting it was a little jarring to hear someone else play Batman, Supes, MM, etc. Owlman was pretty badass too.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2010)

So according to DVD reviews

Gary Cole voices Corrigan AND The Spectre, Alyssa Milano voices Aimee Brenner and the short is written by Steve Niles

This could be very good 



Windwaker said:


> Just started watching Crisis on Two Earths. Heard a bunch of good things, so far it seems pretty awesome.
> 
> Jethro Gibbs as Superman is crazy awesome, and the rest of the voice cast is pretty awesome. Animation is incredible.
> Not too sure how i feel about Batman's voice though.



It will grow on you when the finale comes around


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Great movie. Everyone's voice was good, but I'm so use to the JL voice acting it was a little jarring to hear someone else play Batman, Supes, MM, etc. Owlman was pretty badass too.


I actually liked MM's voice alot better than the one he had in the show.


Kilowog said:


> So according to DVD reviews
> 
> Gary Cole voices Corrigan AND The Spectre, Alyssa Milano voices Aimee Brenner and the short is written by Steve Niles
> 
> ...



It didnt "grow on me" as much as it "stopped making my head hurt"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Just finished watching it. Holy shit, this is hands down the best DCAU project ever. 

More specific (and spoilerific) thoughts:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Things I liked:
-Animation in general was incredible. Particularly, batman and wonder woman's fights. Wonder woman's lasso/grapple takedown of Superwoman in particular was crazy. "SUBMIT" so badass. Overall, everybody used their powers/abilities in interesting ways.

-Batman wasn't too badass. I liked how whenever he went up against someone with powers physically, he got his ass beat. The use of gas against superwoman, and the facebomb against owlman in particular were great. 

-Supes. Portrayed like the titan he is. Nice to see him just fucking shit up in general. Kind of wish he had more plot focus though.

-Martian Manhunter. His shapeshifting abilities were used to great effect, especially in his fight with Red Arrow. Also, rose got that martian fever! 

-Everything about Owlman was great.

-Johnny Quick, primarily his response to batman's lie.

Negatives:

-Not a big fan of how it came down to Batman saving the world alone, but it makes sense in the context of the story. Also, it was kinda weird that he let owlman die.

-The flash was an idiot...again. At least he used his powers intelligently.

-I wish superman was more of a main character, but oh well.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2010)

> best DCAU project ever.



that would be this weeks episode of Brave and the Bold


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Just finished watching it. Holy shit, this is hands down the best DCAU project ever.
> 
> More specific (and spoilerific) thoughts:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman gave Owlman a chance to survive. The abort button was right in his reach, he simply chose to die.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Batman gave Owlman a chance to survive. The abort button was right in his reach, he simply chose to die.



Yea, i remembered that after posting.

Silly me.

And the "It doesn't matter" was really well delivered.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It didnt "grow on me" as much as it "stopped making my head hurt"



Com'n, I know he's not Conroy but he at ended up soung Batmany by the time "You blinked" occured.




Taleran said:


> that would be this weeks episode of Brave and the Bold


It loses points due to the involvement of Adam Beechen
No James Woods, though it did have Conroy and Brown.
Shorter

Did not end like this


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> certain movie has found its way into my hands, PM for more details


which one?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Did not end like this



that was pretty impossible because there was no possibility of it being a dream


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

Well yeah with the set up they had with the space planes and GA.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2010)

> Geoff Johns says that Mark Strong has been cast as pink, forehead enthusiast Sinestro in the live-action Green Lantern movie. He said it on his Twitter account, so it's not exactly carved in stone, but I'd imagine Johns is pretty in-the-know on this movie, and would say it's just as likely to be accurate as a Variety or Hollywood Reporter article. Previous potential Sinestro Jackie Earle Haley still looks more like Sinestro overall, but without his hairpiece, Strong already has a glorious bounty of foreheadedness, so he many not need any actual head prosthetics in the film. Besides, Strong should go a long way to making movie Sinestro look pretty badass. Thanks to Filmofilia for the pic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm, not an OMGWTFAWESOME casting choice, but I can dig it. His performance in Sherlock Holmes wasn't bad, but I hope he steps it up a bit here.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 25, 2010)

i saw the Justice league crisis of two earth a few days and it was awesome.

but are Owlman,ect are really counter part of the main JL becausse Ultimateman had a different face than Superman and The Flash counter part was Australian.




Windwaker said:


> Yea, i remembered that after posting.
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> And the "It doesn't matter" was really well delivered.


yeah and the meaning is very powerful

Dawayne McDuffie here



> At the very end of Crisis on Two Earths, Owlman realizes the horrible truth: as soon as he arrives on Earth Prime and makes any decision at all, Earth Prime split into two Not Quite Earth Primes, one where he made the decision, and one where he didn't. In other words, by making a decision on Earth Prime, he spawned an entirely new multiverse. Earth Prime can't be destroyed through an act of will. Not in the present. Owlman literally cannot win.
> 
> Batman saved our multiversal tree, but there's at least one other one. Once an outsider travels to Earth Prime, it's no longer Earth Prime. (this is also why there aren't an infinite number of Batmen and Owlmen - and every possible variation of same - already there waiting for them).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)

well in the comic, they're counterparts but not exact doubles.

Owlman is basically, what if the Wayne's first child wasn't stillborn?  You get Thomas Wayne Jr., whose Brother and Mother were killed by cops and wishes crime wins.

Not saying this is exactly what happened, but many actions occurred to make the two earths radically different and we never get into the backstory.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2010)

The Director Of The Flash Is...



> yesterday was quite a whirlwind. For what seems like many moons we didn't hear a peep from The Brothers Warner. After years of leaks so big they could have sunk the Titanic they somehow came up with a formula to keep things quiet in Burbank. For a short while at least. After fans were treated with the news a couple weeks ago that Christopher Nolan was going to guide a new Superman film to theaters, yesterday it was revealed that both David Goyer and Jonah Nolan are lined up to write the script. While we're here, why not throw a couple more logs on the already crackling fire?
> 
> IESB has learned exclusively that WB is lining up a director for another high profile DC character; Greg Berlanti is the leading contender to helm "The Flash". The name should ring a bell or two, Berlanti wrote "Green Lantern" with one my favorites Marc Guggenheim and was once attached to direct the film before WB settled on Martin Campbell. From what IESB is hearing WB is very high on Berlanti from his prep on "Green Lantern" and would love him to run with "The Flash". If you remember, two weeks to this day, IESB reported that we would be hearing some news on "The Flash". Here we are delivering on that promise.
> 
> ...


IESB reported


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure how I feel about this.

The guy's only directed one movie, but according to RT it wasn't bad. 

On the up side, the movie was about gay relationships, so if he's down with the gays...bring on the NPH!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2010)

Flash is an even harder character to get right for the Big Screen than Supes is


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)

Jon Favrue made ELF before Iron Man

I'm willing to cautiously give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2010)

If anything it kinda shows hes a fan of the character


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 25, 2010)

illmatic said:


> The Director Of The Flash Is...
> 
> 
> IESB reported


Wasn,t the Nolan/superman thing just a rumor???


----------



## shit (Feb 25, 2010)

do not want superman
more batman do want


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Jon Favrue made ELF before Iron Man
> 
> I'm willing to cautiously give him the benefit of the doubt



True. I'm interested to hear a statement from him. (Berlanti, not Jon, obviously)



Taleran said:


> Flash is an even harder character to get right for the Big Screen than Supes is



Yea. I'm interested in how they do the fights and special effects. 

Can't have too much slow motion, but we at least need to actually see him fight.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2010)

Green Lantern to be Released in 3D said:
			
		

> A few weeks back, Green Lantern director Martin Campbell was asked about the possibility the film would receive the 3D treatment; to which he simply said, “[Warner Bros. and I] haven’t really talked about it.”
> 
> Apparently the issue has finally come up at the studio level. According to Warner Brothers, the decision to debut the intergalactic adventure in 3D format has been 'green' lit.
> 
> The favorable decision came through in the nick of time. The film, which is scheduled for a June 17, 2011 release, begins principal photography this month. Now the option to actually shoot the project (or aspects of) in 3D format is available to the production crew; instead of solely relying on working it into post. Nothing has changed with the film's original release information; meaning it will still be available to watch in standard 2D format.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

Eye    Rape


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

Sigh. 3D. I hope its just a fad. :|

Them tickets are expensive.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sigh. 3D. I hope its just a fad. :|
> 
> Them tickets are expensive.



"cough" Avatar. "cough" 


But really now..the flying scenes could be goddamned spectacular if properly filmed in 3D !


----------



## illmatic (Mar 10, 2010)

*Christopher Nolan talks Superman. 'We have a fantastic story'*

The topic at the Batcave on Monday night was the future of that other superhero — you know, the one from Metropolis. *“It’s very exciting; we have a fantastic story,”* Christopher Nolan said while sipping tea in the sleek editing suite that fills the converted garage next to his Hollywood home. *“And we feel we can do it right. We know the milieu, if you will, we know the genre and how to get it done right.”
*
Nolan was standing next to his wife, producer Emma Thomas, his partner in all of his films — including “Batman Begins” and “The Dark Knight,” the grim franchise that pulled in more than $1.3 billion at theaters worldwide — and he was explaining their plan to take on a challenge that has frustrated Hollywood for two decades: getting another Superman film franchise off the ground.

Nolan, speaking about the Superman project for the first time, is pleased with the excitement stirred but, like the magicians in his 2006 film “The Prestige,” sees no value in revealing all of his tricks before the curtain goes up. Still, he wanted to answer some of the early questions about his plans for Superman — as well as his third visit to Gotham City.

There was a spasm of fan excitement when word leaked last month that Nolan, who is now viewed as the Hitchcock of superhero cinema after his two Batman films, would be the “godfather” for a reboot of the Man of Steel, acting as producer and mentor to an as-yet-unnamed-director who will be making a movie based on a story by Nolan and frequent collaborator David S. Goyer.

The Internet flurry included reports that, according to Thomas, might be better described as fan fiction. The dispatches revealing that the film will be called “Man of Steel”? And feature Lex Luthor and Brainiac? Or the one about it being a period piece with something like a low-fi version of the hero? 

“I don’t know where this stuff comes from,” Thomas said with a chuckle, although, as with any good poker player, it’s hard to say where the bluff starts and ends.

This much is certain: The couple are completely focused on the movie-of-the-moment, which is “Inception,” which opens July 16 and stars Leonardo DiCaprio as a dream thief of sorts in what may be Hollywood’s first metaphysical heist film. The movie is the most complicated undertaking of Nolan’s career — it was shot in six countries and tells a tale that flips between reality and three levels of dream-time — and, well, all things considered, he’d rather Superman stay in his Fortress of Solitude and off the front page for a while longer since that project is a matter for 2012 or 2013 at best.

But of course Superman, first superhero of them all, is an American pop culture icon on a par with Mickey Mouse and Elvis. But after the close of the Christopher Reeve era with “Superman IV: The Quest for Peace” in 1987, the property became one of the most frustrating in Hollywood. A dozen different reboots were started through the years with names attached such as Nicolas Cage, Kevin Smith, J.J. Abrams, McG and Brett Ratner, and plans were trotted out to kill Superman, strip him of his powers or pit him in battle against Batman.

Finally, director Bryan Singer, who had earned credibility with comic book fans with his two “X-Men” films for Fox, delivered with “Superman Returns” in 2006 starring Brandon Routh. But the finished product was viewed as oddly lifeless by many critics. The $200-million film finished its theatrical run with a respectable $391 million worldwide but it wasn’t heroic enough to earn a sequel.

Nolan said that he admired Singer’s film, especially the way it connected to director Richard Donner’s version of Superman and the first two movies starring Reeve. Nolan added, though, that this new movie will stand on its own.

*“A lot of people have approached Superman in a lot of different ways. I only know the way that has worked for us that’s what I know how to do,” Nolan said, emphasizing the idea that Batman exists in a world where he is the only superhero and a similar approach to the Man of Steel would assure the integrity needed for the film. “Each serves to the internal logic of the story. They have nothing to do with each other.”*

Still, it was a frustrating moment in the Batman franchise that led to this new Superman revival. Nolan and Goyer, a key collaborator on both Batman films, were at a story impasse on the third Batman film (which is now picking up steam as well) when, as a distraction, Goyer gave the filmmaker a daydream version of how he would tackle a story about the last son of Krypton.

“He basically told me, ‘I have this thought about how you would approach Superman,’” Nolan recalled. “I immediately got it, loved it and thought: That is a way of approaching the story I’ve never seen before that makes it incredibly exciting. I wanted to get Emma and I involved in shepherding the project right away and getting it to the studio and getting it going in an exciting way.”

Goyer is now writing the screenplay and Nolan is keeping it close to the vest.

It’s interesting where inspirations originate. Nolan put together an especially deep cast for his Batman films — the first one, for instance, featured Morgan Freeman, Liam Neeson, Gary Oldman and Tom Wilkinson in supporting roles. That, he said, was an idea imported from Metropolis.

“I went to the studio with the analogy of ‘I want to cast the way they did in 1978 with 'Superman,”’ where they had [Marlon] Brando and Glenn Ford and Ned Beatty and all these fantastic actors in even small parts, which was an exotic idea for a superhero movie at the time. It really paid off too. As a kid watching ‘Superman,’ it seemed enormous and I realized later by looking at it that a lot of that was actually the casting, just having these incredibly talented people and these characterizations. And Marlon Brando is the first guy up playing Superman’s dad. It’s incredible.”

Superman, created by Jerry Siegel and Joe Shuster, was an instant success when he arrived on the publishing scene in June 1938 and he more or less created the American comic book and its signature concept, the superhero. Superman made the leap to radio in 1940 and then to the silver screen in 1948 when Kirk Alyn became the first of many actors to wear the cape. George Reeves was the face of Superman on television for 104 episodes in the 1950s while Reeve and his work in the 1970s and 1980s may be the definitive version of the hero for most fans. But the youngest fans have a view of the hero shaped more by the award-winning animated series in recent years and “Smallville,” the CW series that just got re-upped for a 10th season, making star Tom Welling  the Clark Kent with the longest tenure.

Nolan, for the record, also won’t confirm that he is actually directing the third Batman film, but, well, of course he is -- however “Inception” isn’t in the can yet and it’s against his code. He can’t be easily tricked, either. Asked if Superman as a franchise has to overcome a deficiency of truly great villains, unlike, say, Spider-Man and Batman, he won’t bite. “That’s a very sly way of asking a question I’m not going to answer.” 

Nolan says he has no idea who will direct the Superman film (there has been conjecture that it may be his brother and frequent collaborator, Jonathan Nolan) but his role appears to be comparable to Peter Jackson with “District 9,” which was directed by newcomer Neill Blomkamp but benefited greatly from imprimatur of “The Lord of the Rings” auteur. Jackson is also stepping into a similar role in Middle-earth as Guillermo del Toro takes over as director for “The Hobbit” films.

Nolan established himself as a bold and cerebral filmmaker in 2000 with “Memento,” has made a specialty of rooting stories of the fantastic in a gritty reality with psychological undertones and an emphasis on using practical effects and stunt work as opposed to the magical paintbrushes of the CG era. All of that made him an ideal filmmaker for fight-time in the brutal gutters of Gotham but it doesn’t make the filmmaker the first obvious choice for flight-time amid the gleaming citadels of Metropolis. Warner Bros. executives seem confident that he is -- and they need him to be the right man with the "Harry Potter" franchise -- and perhaps Batman -- nearing an expiration date.

Sitting in his edit bay, which is decorated with posters of Ledger as the Joker and has a skylight that rolls shut with mechanical screeching that adds to the Batcave ambiance, Nolan said he knows about storytelling and it’s difficult to dissect his work beyond that.

*“We’re approaching it in a not dissimilar way in terms of trying to find an incredible story in a way that audiences can engage with it the way they engage with contemporary action films,” Nolan continued. “I think David’s approach is a very good way of doing just that.”*

And that third Batman film? Jonathan Nolan is “now doing the hard work” of writing the script based on the story by his sibling and Goyer. “My brother is writing a script for me and we’ll wait to see how it turns out.... He’s struggling to put it together into the epic story that you want it to be.”

“Batman Begins” was the origin and back story of the hero, while “The Dark Knight” found the hero reeling as his Manichean, good vs. evil worldview was upended by a new villain, the Joker, who was a wild-card agent of chaos going up against order, be it a police department or the mob. The second film ends, literally, with Batman on the run, a fugitive.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 10, 2010)

So what happens next?

“Without getting into specifics, the key thing that makes the third film a great possibility for us is that we want to finish our story,” he said. “And in viewing it as the finishing of a story rather than infinitely blowing up the balloon and expanding the story.”

Nolan said the key surviivng characters from the two first films and the actors who play them will be back. “We have a great ensemble, that’s one of the attractions of doing another film, since we’ve been having a great time for years.” 

Perhaps. But the great challenge is to find a villain (or villains) who can not only match up with the Caped Crusader but also with Heath Ledger’s Academy Award-winning portrayal of the scabby, demented Joker. Fans have churned up the rumor mill for months now (Johnny Depp as the Riddler? Angelina Jolie  as Catwoman? Philip Seymour Hoffman as the Penguin? Ben Kingsley as Hugo Strange?). But Nolan, no fan of letting cats out of the bag, declined to play along.

His villain choices to date have steered clear of strongly supernatural or super-science characters (no Man-Bat, Mr. Freeze or Poison Ivy, for instance) but he shook his head when asked if that was a trajectory he would continue. He did however concede one tidbit: “It won’t be," he said, "Mr. Freeze.”

Batman has been throwing punches in the pages of DC Comics since 1939 and as the decades passed, much of the core of the character stayed the same even as Bruce Wayne’s sideburns or the profile of the Batmobile changed. Not so with film.

“I’m very excited about the end of the film, the conclusion, and what we’ve done with the characters,” Nolan said.“My brother has come up with some pretty exciting stuff. Unlike the comics, these things don’t go on forever in film and viewing it as a story with an end is useful. Viewing it as an ending, that sets you very much on the right track about the appropriate conclusion and the essence of what tale we’re telling. And it harkens back to that priority of trying to find the reality in these fantastic stories. That’s what we do.”[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2010)

I dunno about you guys, but I'm excited!


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> do not want superman
> more batman do want



this still
superman will always be meh in movies
he has to have 30 other heros around him to completely show up before he can be cool


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2010)

So apparently Temeura Morrison aka Jango Fett is playing Abin Sur.


And this movie is going to be 3-D!


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

3D? As in Avatar 3D?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> 3D? As in Avatar 3D?



I don't know about Green Lantern but Resident Evil 4 is using "Avatar 3D".


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

> Angela Bassett joins the cast of Warner Bros.' "Green Lantern" opposite Ryan Reynolds, Peter Sarsgaard and Mark Strong. She will play Dr. Amanda Waller, a scientist who's a staple of the DC Comics series



AMANDA WALLER IN A DC MOVIE!


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

Couldn't find the gif but:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmcykee2UJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

Although she isn't Fat so I am confused


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe she'll put on some pounds or they decided to go with a sexy Amanda.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 24, 2010)

As long as she's the most fierce bitch in the DC film universe I don't care what she looks like.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

WB says JONAH HEX still on track for June 18th.

source: Link removed


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Maybe she'll *put on some pounds* or they decided to go with a sexy Amanda.


well she doesn't have to we talking about modern movies. hopefully they doesn't screw whit Amanda Waller character since she was awesome in the JLU series


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

CCH Pounder is the only Amanda Waller


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

She would be perfect casting for that role too even Live Action


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

I know seriously.

When I first started watching the Shield I was astonished that she not only had the voice but the look.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> well she doesn't have to we talking about modern movies. hopefully they doesn't screw whit Amanda Waller character since she was awesome in the JLU series



That's true. But fat suits are stupid.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

Now, who would be the perfect fat black woman who has the acting character to stand up to even Batman and command the Suicide Squad?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

Monique from the movie Precious.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Now, who would be the perfect fat black woman who has the acting character to stand up to even Batman and command the Suicide Squad?



Her VA from JLU


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn, she even looks like her.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2010)

Almost. Difference of body volume!


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, still. Her face looks the same.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

Jimmy Palmiotti has seen about half of Jonah Hex so far (rough cuts), he says he 100% stands by Brolin and Malkovich.  Admits to not seeing any of Fox's parts.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Jimmy Palmiotti has seen about half of Jonah Hex so far (rough cuts), he says he 100% stands by Brolin and Malkovich.  *Admits to not seeing any of Fox's parts.*



Shame on him. 

What is with Warner Bros? Wonder-Con would of been a good time to unleash a trailer.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

I know, its coming out relatively soon PLUS Palmiotti was there.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 12, 2010)

> Everyone is curious to see what Ryan Reynolds will look like in costume in the big screen adaptation of DC Comics’ Green Lantern. Production started earlier this month in New Orleans, and while the first set photos have begun to hit the web — don’t expect to see Reynolds in the green suit. Not today, not next week, not next month, not ever. So don’t expect to see any leaked shots of Reynolds in the actual suit until Warner Bros makes the official full reveal.
> 
> *Why not?*
> 
> ...



Read more: Exclusive: Green Lantern’s Suit Will Be CG | /Film


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2010)

If done right this could actually look really cool. Given the reputation of the costume designer i'm gonna be optimistic about this.

It makes sense since the GL costume isn't actually a costume, but something made by the ring.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2010)

Johns confirms

The rumor is that Ryan's #GreenLantern uniform will be CGI -- hell, yeah it will be! Generated from his ring in Ivan Reis-like glory!!      34 minutes ago  via web


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2010)

So he's going to be wearing a green screen suit?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2010)

I think he's gonna be wearing a Mo-cap suit of some sort, with a bunch of little lights on it and what not.

Apparently he's doing really well as Hal. If that's true, I gotta give the guy props. It's one thing to act like a superhero when you're decked out in his threads with his symbol on your chest. It's another to act like a superhero when you're wearing a ridiculous looking body suit with a bunch of little lights on it.


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2010)

You know, when Wondy getting her movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably won't be for a while. Unfortunately, female superheroes are a bit harder to sell.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Johns confirms
> 
> The rumor is that Ryan's #GreenLantern uniform will be CGI -- hell, yeah it will be! Generated from his ring in Ivan Reis-like glory!!      34 minutes ago  via web


Awesome. 

I wonder if the film will include those "logo lights" as well.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 13, 2010)

They should make a Captain Marvel film for the kids.  I think that would be a good money deal as far as child entertainment goes.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know, when Wondy getting her movie.



WB was supposed to release some information on the status of that movie sometime this year, but I doubt they will.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2010)

Jonah Hex Trailer in Two Weeks

Collider has learned that the first trailer will debut in the evening on the SyFy channel on April 29th.

Read more:


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2010)

JONAH HEX TRAILER!

pek


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

That would be awesome if they showed the Ion suit. Or Parallax suit.


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2010)

Batman 3 has a release date of July 20th, 2012.



Rumor is that more info will be released during comic con.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

How do you get a release date for a movie that won't be released for another 2 years and 3 months?

I guess the Batman franchise is the only one who can.


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2010)

And its competing with the Spider-Man reboot.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 30, 2010)

and the Avengers.

can't wait for news on the villain.


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2010)

I seriously hope something happens at comic con. 2 years for any Batman news have been to long! D:


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2010)

When is comic con?


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2010)

July 29th, I think, is the opening day.

Edit: No, its from July 22nd to 25th. With preview night on the 21st.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 30, 2010)

The  Avengers comes out in May. 

Both Spider-Man reboot and Batmen 3 come out in July.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2010)

Spidey vs Batman 

I don't think that they should have been released so close to one another, if you ask me, but the success of Inception should quite definitely boost Batman 3 even before 2012.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2010)

I think Batman will beat Spiderman. It will be a close race though. Both are insanely popular franchises, I'm just leaning with Batman because TDK was able to beat Spiderman 3's box office.


----------



## Eunectes (May 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think Batman will beat Spiderman. It will be a close race though. Both are insanely popular franchises, I'm just leaning with Batman because TDK was able to beat Spiderman 3's box office.


Batman wil most likely beat Spider-man.
I only really see kids and most of the spider-man fans go see the movie.( If the trailer is good)
I think pretty much everyone who liked the Dark Knight is going to see the next one and kids would want to go to because it is more darker and mature then Spider-man who is more kid friendly.
I think Batman wil win this because he appeals more to the adults and kids while spider-man is more for little kids.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think Batman will beat Spiderman. It will be a close race though. Both are insanely popular franchises, I'm just leaning with Batman because TDK was able to beat Spiderman 3's box office.



I'm pretty sure Batman will beat spider-man pretty decisively.

They've got a more experienced team, a bigger budget, and more hype.

I'd be really really (pleasantly) surprised if the new spider-man movie even measured up to spider-man 1.



The World said:


> How do you get a release date for a movie that won't be released for another 2 years and 3 months?
> 
> I guess the Batman franchise is the only one who can.



Victory is in the preparation


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2010)

Hagi said:


> and the Avengers.
> 
> can't wait for news on the villain.



One can hope.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

Arishem said:


> One can hope.



I dunno, i don't think he'd be a good choice.

I mean, its no fun if the avengers get roflstomped and then obliterated in the very first movie


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2010)

Loki is the villain in the _Avengers_ movie.

Or at least, he is in the film.


----------



## Eunectes (May 2, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm pretty sure Batman will beat spider-man pretty decisively.
> 
> They've got a more experienced team, a bigger budget, and more hype.
> 
> ...


I don,t think the Spider-man reboot will do so good.
I saw that the director was Marc Webb who did(500) Days of Summer.
Which was a pretty good movie but he hasn't realy done much action movies and i think Sony won,t realy allow the guy to do his own thing so he wil just be a yes man.
When Batman 3 comes out Sony might as well come out with the dvd because i don,t see anybody except hardcore fanboys seeing the movie instead of Batman 3.
It also doesn't help that Spider-man up against Star Trek 2.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

A lot of what i've read/heard about spider man makes me think that they aren't really trying to make a great movie. It seems to me like they are trying to make a decent, inexpensive movie. Simply something that will turn a profit and allow them to hold on to the spider man franchise.

Because so long as the movie isn't extremely godawful, tons of people will see it based on the success of the last movies.


----------



## Eunectes (May 2, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> A lot of what i've read/heard about spider man makes me think that they aren't really trying to make a great movie. It seems to me like they are trying to make a decent, inexpensive movie. Simply something that will turn a profit and allow them to hold on to the spider man franchise.
> 
> Because so long as the movie isn't extremely godawful, tons of people will see it based on the success of the last movies.


I don,t think the reboot wil make as much as the first 3 movies unles they move the date.
Also the movie looks like it made because couldn't wait for Rami to make another movie befor they lost the rights and that he was to hard to work with.
I don,t expect the movie to be better then Wolverine origins


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t think the reboot wil make as much as the first 3 movies unles they move the date.
> Also the movie looks like it made because couldn't wait for Rami to make another movie befor they lost the rights and that he was to hard to work with.
> I don,t expect the movie to be better then Wolverine origins



True.

But they can still make quite a profit if they keep the budget low and market it right. There's a large amount of people who will pay to see a spidey movie regardless of the quality of it.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2010)

I'll be seeing the new Spider-Man, depending on the actor. If its that Logan Lerman guy, no way, ain't happening.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

I'll decide once some trailers come out, and I hope that it's something worth seeing.

My thoughts above are just my first hunch.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 3, 2010)

The new Spider-Man, I'll just wait for it when it comes to DVD or Blue-Ray or whatever brand new storage medium it'll be by 2012.



Arishem said:


> One can hope.


Lol. He'd lolstomp the Avengers.

I'd like for a Thanos film though. 

Edit:
Lol this is the DC thread.

Uhhh... can't wait for Batman 3 news.


----------



## Eunectes (May 3, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'll decide once some trailers come out, and I hope that it's something worth seeing.
> 
> My thoughts above are just my first hunch.


I think the trailer wil be decent.
All Spider-man movies have pretty good trailers.


Chee said:


> I'll be seeing the new Spider-Man, depending on the actor. If its that Logan Lerman guy, no way, ain't happening.


I don,t expect them to pick someone much better.
Is there any news abouth the Flash and Wonder Woman movies that are supposed to be in development now?


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Is there any news abouth the Flash and Wonder Woman movies that are supposed to be in development now?



I would expect any news to arrive at the Comic Con with the stuff on Batman 3.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I would expect any news to arrive at the Comic Con with the stuff on Batman 3.



Im pretty sure Flash has a director already.

Now we just need NPH to be announced as the star.


----------



## Bart (May 4, 2010)

*Crossovers are NOW possible*


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Just yesterday, Warner Bros revealed that it will release its "Superman" reboot and the third "Batman" installment by 2013. There we no specific dates, but IESB claims it knows when the new movies will be appearing in theaters.
> 
> Christopher Nolan will direct "Batman 3" and will have it ready for summer of 2012. And since Warner Bros will lose their rights to Superman unless the cameras are rolling by next year, the site says that the reboot will be ready by Christmas of 2012. That's right, Batman and Superman the same year.
> 
> ...



Read more: 




*It's exactly like this:*

Batman has established himself as this "hero" and the world is new to it. Superheroes or abilities don't exactly exsit... yet. When Lantern and eventually Superman make their respected appearences the world will get a new look at this, and Bruce would have something to really ponder about what this means and such. And it would give him a chance to think about if he should continue to be a hero the way he goes about.

I seriously cannot wait for this, though I'm still wondering how they'd be able to make the likes of Manhunter and Wonder Woman realistic, considering it's fairly evident that Nolan isn't exactly welcomed to the idea of his world being meshed.

*P.S.* Glad to hear that Clark is still in Smallville during the Dark Knight.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2010)

I dunno, depends on how they approach it.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Crossovers are NOW possible*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think I just squealed like a little schoolgirl............yep I just did.

Nolan directing Green Lantern and Superman.......oh man!


----------



## Graham Aker (May 4, 2010)

These plans could potentially ruin Nolan's Batman.


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

Thats good news, Im still curious on who the baddy will be for the new movie


----------



## Eunectes (May 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Crossovers are NOW possible*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


They shouldn't.
It's Batman who should adapt to the supernatural world not the other way around.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 5, 2010)

Anyone else excited for Jonah Hex?


----------



## illmatic (May 5, 2010)

Other then it has Megan Fox? 

Not so much.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> I dunno, depends on how they approach it.





The World said:


> I think I just squealed like a little schoolgirl............yep I just did.
> 
> Nolan directing Green Lantern and Superman.......oh man!





Graham Aker said:


> These plans could potentially ruin Nolan's Batman.





Hannibal said:


> Thats good news, Im still curious on who the baddy will be for the new movie





Eunectes said:


> They shouldn't.
> It's Batman who should adapt to the supernatural world not the other way around.



Interesting, though not as many negative comments as I had thought lol. But I'm sort of anticipating the Gotham and Batman reference in Green Lantern; they did something similar with Gotham in Superman Returns, so hopefully the rebooted version will do the same.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

The World said:


> I think I just squealed like a little schoolgirl............yep I just did.
> 
> *Nolan directing Green Lantern and Superman.......oh man!*



What? No he isn't.

He's only producing _Supes_, and he does'nt have anything to do with GL. The only thing he's directing is _Batman 3_, and even if he wanted to that film would'nt leave him any time for the other two movies. _Superman_ comes out shortly after Bats, and _GL_ is out the year before.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2010)

He's not even confirmed to produce Superman, but its a fair guess that he will.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, and I'm fairly sure that Warner Bros. would want him in some form for the JLA, but I'm still wondering whether Batman 3 would be used to acknowledge the presence of superheroes and abilities?


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2010)

Unless Nolan changed his stance on "Batman doesn't work well with others" then no.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

Well Nolan didn't say anything like that, only that in Batman Begins and Dark Knight there are no superhuman-beings and that he wanted it to be kept that way; which makes sense that Clark is keeping his abilities unknown to others during the time of Dark Knight.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 5, 2010)

I hope it'll just be a comment made by say, Alfred about other capes. And then that's that. A Superman film is much better for introducing other supers. Just like in S:TAS.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Amanda Waller is in _Green Lantern_, so from that I am guessing that GL will be the one setting the course for how the other films tie in together, more than the other two.

Maybe she's meant to be their evil-ish Nick Fury.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 5, 2010)

Even though it wont happen because itd conflict with how the Green Lantern saga started, I just wish that The Green Lantern movie would be about John Stewart.... my favorite Lantern.


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

Perhaps they will introduce superhuman abilities in Batman 3 through his villain.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Perhaps they will introduce superhuman abilities in Batman 3 through his villain.



Nolan seems pretty strongly against that. He's adamant, for a start, that Batman 3 is all about finishing off the existing story, which means that the likes of Scarecrow and the Joker are more likely to be back and that any new villains are'nt going to be such game-changers as superhumans would be.

My money's stil on Hugo Strange, and maybe Two-Face again.


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Nolan seems pretty strongly against that. He's adamant, for a start, that Batman 3 is all about finishing off the existing story, which means that the likes of Scarecrow and the Joker are more likely to be back and that any new villains are'nt going to be such game-changers as superhumans would be.
> 
> My money's stil on Hugo Strange, and maybe Two-Face again.




Isn't Two Face dead?  I'd like to see The Riddler or the return of Ra's.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2010)

Honestly I wouldn't mind something like Scarface and Bane combo for the the third movie, have Scarface running things behind the scenes and Bane providing the muscle


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Honestly I wouldn't mind something like Scarface and Bane combo for the the third movie, have Scarface running things behind the scenes and Bane providing the muscle




I dunno if Scarface would translate well into Nolan's Batman world.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Isn't Two Face dead?  I'd like to see The Riddler or the return of Ra's.



Nolan says he considers Two-Face dead, but his wife (whose a producer) says it was deliberately left ambiguous. The last film was partly based on the story _Long Halloween_, and in the direct sequel- _Dark Victory-_ Two-Face is the villain. There are other reasons he would work, and no reason why, even if they did plan on killing him, they can't bring him back.

It's too early for Riddler, and Ra's coming back takes away a bit from the themes in the story, not to mention Nolan will still want to keep things realistic. If either are coming back it should be further down the line in a later sequel.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Honestly I wouldn't mind something like Scarface and Bane combo for the the third movie, have Scarface running things behind the scenes and Bane providing the muscle



Hell no.

Would'nt mind Scarface in a cameo though. 

Bane done properly isn't someone's muscle, least of all a puppets. He's a mastermind in his own right. But it's too early for him too.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

Black Mask at least.

I'm still wondering whether Freeze or Croc could ever work in Nolan's Universe.

*Batman Begins:* _Ra's Al Ghul, Scarecrow, Carmine Falcone._
*The Dark Knight:* _Joker, Two Face, Sal Maroni. _


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Nolan says he considers Two-Face dead, but his wife (whose a producer) says it was deliberately left ambiguous. The last film was partly based on the story _Long Halloween_, and in the direct sequel- _Dark Victory-_ Two-Face is the villain. There are other reasons he would work, and no reason why, even if they did plan on killing him, they can't bring him back.
> 
> It's too early for Riddler, and Ra's coming back takes away a bit from the themes in the story, not to mention Nolan will still want to keep things realistic. If either are coming back it should be further down the line in a later sequel.




Why too earlier for Riddler? Wasn't he the rumored villain for it? I believe Nolan has said No on Penguin, and if he doesnt wanna go to super abilities (Freeze, Ivy, Clayface,  ManBat, and Croc) then he doesnt have much to work with seeing how hes already brought in Joker, Ra's, Zsasz, and Scarecrow.


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> Black Mask at least.
> 
> I'm still wondering whether Freeze or Croc could ever work in Nolan's Universe.
> 
> ...




You forgot Mr Zsasz in begins, but Black Mask would be epic


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Why too earlier for Riddler? Wasn't he the rumored villain for it? I believe Nolan has said No on Penguin, and if he doesnt wanna go to super abilities (Freeze, Ivy, Clayface,  ManBat, and Croc) then he doesnt have much to work with seeing how hes already brought in Joker, Ra's, ZZaz, and Scarecrow.



As far as Nolan is concerned he's got plenty to work with, and he's already made a statement to this effect. He's not interested in expanding the story but in wrapping up the one already going on.

It's too early for the Riddler because Riddler is meant to be an intellectual challenge to Batman, which only works once you've established that Batman is that kind of genius. The films show him to be very intelligent, but he has'nt been shown to be truly brilliant. Aside from that Riddler does'nt fit the themes of vigilatism and escalation that these films are built around, plus David Goyer (the writer) said he does'nt want to use any more villains who have already been on film. There are rumours that he's the villain but so far they are just that, rumours, and a comment from Gary Oldman that was probably a joke.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> Black Mask at least.
> 
> I'm still wondering whether Freeze or Croc could ever work in Nolan's Universe.
> 
> ...



Nolan says he won't be doing Freeze, but I think Croc could be worked in with a bit of tailoring.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> You forgot Mr Zsasz in begins, but Black Mask would be epic



Zsasz doesn't really count. His role in Batman Begins was just a brief cameo and he didn't really do anything.


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

So if Nolan has his way we will have another Joker movie? I love the Jokeer but I think it's too soon, especially since Heath Ledger killed that role, I wouldnt wanna be the actor who follows him after that performance.


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> Zsasz doesn't really count. His role in Batman Begins was just a brief cameo and he didn't really do anything.




They still credited the guy as being Zsasz, and on Dark Knight website they even had crap for Mr Zsasz still being at large.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> They still credited the guy as being Zsasz, and on Dark Knight website they even had crap for Mr Zsasz still being at large.



Well yeah, but what I meant was that he didn't effect the plot of either films as the others did.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> So if Nolan has his way we will have another Joker movie? I love the Jokeer but I think it's too soon, especially since Heath Ledger killed that role, I wouldnt wanna be the actor who follows him after that performance.



Bringing Joker back was always the plan, hence why they did'nt kill him in _TDK.,_ and even though they obviously were going to use Heath Ledger again the fact is film series tend to work better with a uniform direction, when they stick to the plan. And the cold hard truth is the Joker, being a character almost defined by his differing interpretations, is probably the easiest character to replace and someone who could work from a different perfomance. Whoever else plays him does'nt have to try and follow up Ledger's performance- nor should they try-, but could and should bring their own thing. Besides, if he's half as good as Heath, it will be a great performance.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Hell no.
> 
> Would'nt mind Scarface in a cameo though.
> 
> Bane done properly isn't someone's muscle, least of all a puppets. He's a mastermind in his own right. But it's too early for him too.



I'm aware of that, but if they were to use him i'd see him a hired muscle kinda role first and then later on he'd start to strike out on his own.

So let's see that really only leaves Penguin (who may or may not be out), Riddler (Who it's too early for) or Black Mask as possible candidates.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm aware of that, but if they were to use him i'd see him a hired muscle kinda role first and then later on he'd start to strike out on his own.



If they use Bane they should bring him in like they did in the comics, like a force of nature, and much further down the line. It's even earlier for him and I would'nt want to see him climbing through the ranks like that. He's a good character but there are so many better ones, or ones more relevant to the Batman mythos and this story, that it would b better to use him as a formidabble one-shot.



> So let's see that really only leaves Penguin (who may or may not be out), Riddler (Who it's too early for) or Black Mask as possible candidates.



Hugo Strange I tell you. It was even set up at the end of _TDK._

Though I'm sure there are others. And Nolan is almost definitely bringing older ones back, like Scarecrow and Joker.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2010)

As long they make a great Batman film, I'll be happy.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 10, 2010)

First Look at Peter Sarsgaard as hammond

I like it. Its better to view from the neck up; the T-shirt and cargo pants kinda devalues the make-up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> First Look at Peter Sarsgaard as hammond
> 
> I like it. Its better to view from the neck up; the T-shirt and cargo pants kinda devalues the make-up.



haha just a little.

He looks like a hillbilly who parked his camper just a tad too close to a nuclear testing facility.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 10, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> First Look at Peter Sarsgaard as hammond
> 
> I like it. Its better to view from the neck up; the T-shirt and cargo pants kinda devalues the make-up.



lol he looks like one of the freaks from The Hills have Eyes.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

For those who don't read comics but are curious what Hammond looks like in the comics


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2010)

he is looking like an inbred mutant, so not impressed. :taichou

needs moustache.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

I'm sure it will look better during actual filming.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2010)

Hammond looks very awesome


----------



## Hannibal (May 11, 2010)

Will Sinestro be in this movie?


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2010)

Yes. He's apparently still a hero, so this will probably deal with his corruption. But he's not the main villain. Yet. The film focuses on him mentoring Hal Jordan.

He's played by Mark Strong.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> lol he looks like one of the freaks from The Hills have Eyes.



Tell me something, my friend. You ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Will Sinestro be in this movie?



Yes but he'll be a good guy in the first one, a villain in the sequel


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 11, 2010)

I'm really glad that they didn't make Sinestro the villain for this movie.

Playing up the relationship between Sinestro and Hal, and steadily showing hints of Sinestro's true nature will make it all the better when he really does betray the corps.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2010)

Well, if they follow the story properly, he already is betraying the Corps. His crime was that during his tenure as Green Lantern he was secretly using his powers to rule his home planet with an iron fist. Hal Jordan exposes him. 

I actually think it would work better if Hal did so in this movie, since that would set up the next film better. Maybe have a moment like _Batman Begins_ when Jordan/ Bruce turns on his mentor after realising just how crazy he is, 'cept this time Sinestro/ Ra's does'nt return until the next film instead of the 3rd act. Then focus the rest on Hammond.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2010)

I thought the movie's villain was going to be Legion


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> I thought the movie's villain was going to be Legion



Legion is in the movie, but is defeated early on. He becomes the source of Hector Hammonds powers, rather than a meteorite. And Sinestro is training Jordan.


----------



## Z (May 11, 2010)

I kind of doubt Black Mask being in the movie.

They already did the mafia gangsters too much.


----------



## Hannibal (May 12, 2010)

Has Kilowog been cast yet?


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2010)

Hagi said:


> he is looking like an inbred mutant, so not impressed. :taichou
> 
> needs moustache.



Still he's a beast as far as power goes, in the comics; his telepathy is very powerful. Hammond has been known to erase minds and manipulate people with very little effort, and I mean very little.

It does take some serious mojo to take on a GL (and even the Justice League).


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 12, 2010)

Z said:


> I kind of doubt Black Mask being in the movie.
> 
> They already did the mafia gangsters too much.



Organized crime makes up a large percentage of the batman universe. Even though most gangsters and crime bosses are lesser villains, they tend to be associated with the main antagonist (mainly the more realistic antagonist), usually as muscle or pawns in a grand scheme. I'm sure Nolan will touch on how batman being a wanted man has affected crime in Gotham City.


----------



## Hannibal (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Oh, and I dunno if it was ever discussed.

But how about Janice Porter in Batman 3?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh, and I dunno if it was ever discussed.
> 
> But how about Janice Porter in Batman 3?



This made me think of the batman episode from the 90s series when batman is put on trial in Arkham by his entire rogue gallery and Janice is forced to be his defense attorney. Good stuff. 

A new DA will have to be introduced since Harvey and Rachael are dead. Janice would fit well in the story since everyone will be after batman and she was never a proponent of his vigilantism. Will the third movie be the last movie?


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2010)

Nolan has said this will be the last in the story. But _Superman_ and _Green Lantern_ are apparently both going to be working as if Batman is active, ie. he's going to get soe mention. I don't think this will be the last and it would be stupid of WB to try and reboot one of their most wildly successful franchises so early, especially when they are trying to set up a _Justice League_ film. 

As Nolan is producing _Superman_ I think he's resigned himself to the fact that this Batman- no matter how realistic he's meant to be- lives in this same world and will probably be joining the League. The task of _Supes_ and the other films will be to just try and not make it too out of this world, which is actually probably easier than it sounds since they will have to compress a lot of stuff from the comics.

They might be going the direction of the DCAU, which started out with a very grounded Batman but later opened up a bit to more fantastic enemies and the JL, though it generally managed to avoid going overboard. They will probably make more Bat films in this series even if with a different director and cast changes, and though they might start to introduce more sci-fi villains I think they will know not to push it. Besides, there are plenty of bad guys left in Gotham who remain pretty realistic.


----------



## Bart (May 14, 2010)

Oh, they weren't joking about the GL costume being entirely composed of CGI 



masamune1 said:


> Nolan has said this will be the last in the story. But _Superman_ and _Green Lantern_ are apparently both going to be working as if Batman is active, ie. he's going to get soe mention. I don't think this will be the last and it would be stupid of WB to try and reboot one of their most wildly successful franchises so early, especially when they are trying to set up a _Justice League_ film.



He also said that Clark is in Smallville during the events of the Dark Knight.


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Oh, they weren't joking about the GL costume being entirely composed of CGI
> 
> 
> 
> He also said that Clark is in Smallville during the events of the Dark Knight.



Where did Nolan say that?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 14, 2010)

I think they should go with how the DCAU handled it.

Batman in the movies can still be grounded and realistic while still existing in a world with unrealistic heroes, so long as they aren't actually involved with the story.

JL Batman will obviously be a bit more science fiction, and the tech aspect will need to be played up quite a bit.


----------



## Bart (May 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Where did Nolan say that?



Oops, sorry if I said that it directly same from Nolan, but it was suggested, .


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

I just don't want Nolan filling 3atman with cameos of other superhero stuff like Iron Man 2 did.

His Batman movies work great alone, and he shouldn't change that.


----------



## Bart (May 15, 2010)

No he won't do that, and he'd not allow Warner Bros. do that such a thing, considering he even said that in his Batman Universe no other superhero or those abilities have come to be known, as yet presumably.

It'll start with Green Lantern I suppose, but if that's the case then that would mean Batman 3 takes place before Green Lantern.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 15, 2010)

If Smallville is tied to DC film continuity. . . well, I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2010)

Well I'm sure it is, as Smallville is integral to Superman's mythology.

Btw, quite a few people have suggested that Chiwetel Ejiofor would be a possible candidate for John Stewart, if he ever makes an appearance in the future GL films, as I'm sure he definitely will.


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If Smallville is tied to DC film continuity. . . well, I wouldn't like it.



Wait, you don't mean the TV series, do you?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If Smallville is tied to DC film continuity. . . well, I wouldn't like it.



The TV Show isn't if that's what you mean, it's off in it's own little universe


----------



## Graham Aker (May 17, 2010)

Lawl, CBG obviously meant the shitty TV show, not Clark's home town.


----------



## Bart (May 18, 2010)

Well Smallville, the TV show, is probably set in an alternate DC Universe when compared to Superman Returns (also the one's before) and the new reboot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2010)

Of course I meant the TV show.

Smallville Clark Kent would make a terrible Superman. Reeve and comics Superman would lecture him to heck.


----------



## masamune1 (May 18, 2010)

Then of course you are asking a silly question because of course it isn't.


----------



## Bart (May 18, 2010)

Well I'm sure Clark'll be different in the Superman reboot, especially if Nolan is involved, which he most certainly is.


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2010)

David S. Goyer has the majority of control so far. Whoever the director will be will take it on from there.

But David said that he is writing the screenplay in the way he thinks Nolan would approach it.


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2010)

Couldn't find the DC Animated Thread (is there one?)





> It appears Green Lantern's light will end up shining on the small screen just as brightly as it will in theaters.
> 
> Announced today at Time Warner's investor showcase, Turner Broadcasting chairman and CEO Phil Kent confirmed that Cartoon Network will soon air an animated series based on the DC Comics hero, The Hollywood Reporter reports. Already set for a big screen debut with Ryan Reynolds in the leading role for a June 17, 2011 release,* "Green Lantern: The Animated Series"* (which will air the year after the movie) will be the first time the character has had a solo TV spotlight after years of appearing in series from "Super Friends" to "Justice League Unlimited" and even "Duck Dogers."
> 
> This is the second major DC news to come out of the Time Warner investors presentations, *the first being word that the next DC movie will likely be "The Flash."* As part of this Green Lantern announcement, Warner Bros. chairman and CEO Barry Meyer spoke to the new connections that will be built between the WB film division and the Turner networks.



HAWT DAMN


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2010)

FLASH IS NEXT?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Ugh whenever I see a speedster in a movie or TVshow, they always do it horrible.

I just don't know how they will get Flash right.


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

The World said:


> Ugh whenever I see a speedster in a movie or TVshow, they always do it horrible.
> 
> I just don't know how they will get Flash right.



Make him like DCAU.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

I meant live not animated.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 28, 2010)

So freaking excited. Eager to hear who they have as director.

Somebody get neil patrick harris on the line!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 28, 2010)

Will the green lantern animated series animation and artwork be as subpar as batman: the brave and the bold and those direct-to-dvd JLA movies. If so, no thank you.

Random note: All of the well known heroes have decades of material that could be used to create long running series that aren't episodic, so I don't understand why Warner bros. doesn't just do it.


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

The World said:


> I meant live not animated.



So did I.

Make him that kind of character. Light-hearted and optimistic, and lots of laughs. Same with his villains- make his world just a little bit silly.


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2010)

Any guesses on the villain for Wally?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 28, 2010)

I don't know much about the flash, so I went on wikipedia to see his rogue gallery and its pretty lackluster. Didn't know gorilla grodd was flash's primary villain. strange. I would like to see the clock king as the main villian.


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

Mirror Master, probably. Or Reverse-Flash. If its Mirror Master then we might see a few more Rogues.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 28, 2010)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!

And I hope Bruce Timm and the rest of the Timmverse guys has a hand in GL:TAS.


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2010)

I really don't think it is going to be Wally, at least in a starring role, as for villain I would love Grodd. The only way to pull off the speed would be to use what they do in CG car movies like Speed Racer. Also it better be Bright and Colorful.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

It would be awesome if it was Wally as Kingdom Come Flash.


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

If it's Grodd they could tie it in with the _Green Lantern_ film, since Hector Hammond's the bad guy in that and he's supposed to get his powers from the same source as the apes. 

Still, he'd be an odd choice.


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2010)

There aren't enough Genius Gorillas in movies, but I agree that he is a longshot and someone like Cold would be a lot more likely.


----------



## Hannibal (May 28, 2010)

Cold and Mirror Master would be nice villains to start off with, and maybe the creation of Zoom in the movie


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2010)

I just read the synopsis for Green Lantern.



Blake Lively as a pilot?  Really?  This makes me think of Denise Richards trying to play a scientist in that Bond movie.  

Mark Strong as Jordan's mentor seems like good casting though.  I don't expect much, but it will at least be better than Jonah Hex.


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2010)

Theatrical release 2011?  I thought it was coming out at the end of the year?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 28, 2010)

It's going to compete with Thor and Captain America next year, eh?



Rukia said:


> I just read the synopsis for Green Lantern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in the comics, Carol is a pilot. Or rather knows and is licensed to fly an aeroplane or even a jet fighter.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2010)

CG TV series?

Like computer generated? Like that crappy shit they use for Jimmy Neutron?


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2010)

Doesn't necessarily mean that  the other example is that Iron Man Cartoon


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> It's going to compete with Thor and Captain America next year, eh?
> 
> 
> Well, in the comics, Carol is a pilot. Or rather knows and is licensed to fly an aeroplane or even a jet fighter.


Out of those 3... I'm most interested in Thor.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Doesn't necessarily mean that  the other example is that Iron Man Cartoon



Which also looks awful.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2010)

I wish they would make a Teen Titans movie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I wish they would make a Teen Titans movie.



you're not the only one...i'm actually surprised they don't have one in development


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2010)

Teen Titans?

But wouldn't that sort of connect itself with Nolan's Universe, even if it didn't mean to?


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2010)

The only thing connecting it is Robin?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 29, 2010)

Hell, I say tie it with Nolan's films, Batman 3 cameo Robin


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2010)

A Young Justice movie would be way better.

Looking forward to all that GL related stuff.


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2010)

Cyborg and Beast boy


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> A Young Justice movie would be way better.
> 
> Looking forward to all that GL related stuff.



Its too bad Pixar couldn't do this.

Impulse done by Pixar would be 

Dreamworks?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2010)

Well, since we're throwing in possible DC films... I'd like some Birds of Prey.  



And Justice Society of America. With Clint Eastwood as Jay Garrick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Well, since we're throwing in possible DC films... I'd like some Birds of Prey.
> 
> 
> 
> And Justice Society of America. With *Clint Eastwood as Jay Garrick*.



Fuck, would that be badass.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

Clint is so old it looks like he can barely move an inch. I doubt he would be playing Jay as awesome as that sounds. Either that or have tons of CGI just so he can move 10 feet without looking like he's going to break a hip.


----------



## Bart (May 30, 2010)

Clint Eastwood as Jay?

Why not Alan Scott or Johnathan Kent?


----------



## superattackpea (May 30, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I don't know much about the flash, so I went on wikipedia to see his rogue gallery and its pretty lackluster. Didn't know gorilla grodd was flash's primary villain. strange. I would like to see the clock king as the main villian.



The flash is often regarded as having one of the top two rogues galleries in comics, the other being batman. Especially with the way Johns has written them, just pick up Final Crisis Rogues Revenge if you doubt me.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> *The flash is often regarded as having one of the top two rogues galleries in comics, the other being batman.* Especially with the way Johns has written them, just pick up Final Crisis Rogues Revenge if you doubt me.



Most people would say that priviledge is Spideys.


----------



## superattackpea (May 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Most people would say that priviledge is Spideys.



Spidey has the Green Goblin and thats about it, it's even been stated in the comics most his guys are  B-list. Of course I'm a die hard comic fan so I've no real idea what how the general populace views these things... or what a woman feels like.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2010)

The World said:


> Clint is so old it looks like he can barely move an inch. I doubt he would be playing Jay as awesome as that sounds. Either that or have tons of CGI just so he can move 10 feet without looking like he's going to break a hip.


Well, there you go. Problem solved. 



Bart said:


> Clint Eastwood as Jay?
> 
> Why not Alan Scott or Johnathan Kent?


Because Alan Scott is blonde? No, I just see Clint in Jay, or Jay in Clint. 

And any old dude can play Jonathan Kent. Really.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> Spidey has the Green Goblin and thats about it, it's even been stated in the comics most his guys are  B-list. Of course I'm a die hard comic fan so I've no real idea what how the general populace views these things... or what a woman feels like.



The general populace does'nt even know who Flash's rogues are. Spidey has more than just the Green Goblin- Doctor Octopus, the Lizard, Mysterio, Electro, Venom, Carnage, Jackal, Hobgoblin, Harry Osborn (2nd Goblin), Kingpin, Sandman and many others. 

Venom and Carnage are symbiotes which were once ranked as one of the 4 greatest threats to humanity, so I would'nt call them B-list. Kingpin is a major player in the Marvel universe too, and Doc Ock and the Lizard are both iconic. Guys like Mirror Master don't exactly send shivers down the spine of the Justice League so I would'nt call him A-list anyway. Heck even most of Batman's enemies are small-time, but that does'nt affect how good they are. Lists are relative.


----------



## Bart (May 31, 2010)

I still think Morlun or even Morbius should be a villian at some point.

I know it's the wrong tread, but Del Toro's not directing the Hobbit :amazed


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)

Red Hood is almost upon us...


also Nolan quotes



> What it is, while David Goyer and myself were putting together the story  for another Batman film a few years ago, you know thrashing out where we might move on from the Dark Knight, we got stuck. We were just sitting there idly chatting and he said ”by the way, I think know how you approach Superman and he told me his take on it. I thought it was really tremendous. It was the first time I’ve been able to conceive of how you’d address Superman in a modern context I thought it was a really exciting idea.





> What you have to remember about Batman and Superman is that what makes them the best superhero characters there are, the most beloved after all this time, is the essence of who they were when they were created, when they were first developed. You can’t move too far away from that.


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2010)

There was an interview in this month's Empire magazine, Nolan confirmed that there will be no recasting for the Joker.


----------



## Z (Jun 4, 2010)

No Joker huh...


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2010)

No Freeze huh?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 4, 2010)

No new news huh?


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2010)

*No*lan huh?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 4, 2010)

No continuity with _Superman_, no recasting of the Joker, all this talk about endings....

Nolan is a moron who is going to force Warner to do another reboot, isn't he? 

This is why studio interventions are not always a bad thing.


----------



## Bart (Jun 5, 2010)

*Green Lantern Logo and Poster*


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> No continuity with _Superman_, no recasting of the Joker, all this talk about endings....
> 
> Nolan is a moron who is going to force Warner to do another reboot, isn't he?
> 
> This is why studio interventions are not always a bad thing.



Yea, cause releasing shitty sequels that disappoint fans because they were made just for money isn't a bad thing.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, cause releasing shitty sequels that disappoint fans because they were made just for money isn't a bad thing.



Please. Pointless reboots will dissapoint the fans. Nolan making one of the greatest superhero franchises of all time and then ending it just as it's starting will dissapoint the fans. 

WB _will_ want to make more Batman films, whether or not they choose to tie them into their other new franchises. And it will be very, very tedious to go through another reboot especially when this one if so very, very good.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

WB can do whatever they want after Nolan is done. I don't want his name attached to shit.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2010)

It will be Nolans fault if it's shit if it's shit because he left no room for a sequel.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It will be Nolans fault if it's shit if it's shit because he left no room for a sequel.



Masa...just...


----------



## Amuro (Jun 5, 2010)

Couldn't give a darn about Nolan just as long as Goyer doesn't take over directing duties.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Green Lantern Logo and Poster*



Hmm. A bit too dark for my liking but the font is a step in the right direction. Maybe make it a bit sharper. Emerald Green should stand out more than the black background.

I hope they have an outstanding original soundtrack for this film. It needs to have a mystical and epic scale to it. I really liked the work that was done for the Green Lantern First Flight animated movie.

[YOUTUBE]b7JP3q0ub7s[/YOUTUBE]

I swear if anything remotely close to the above mentioned track gets played during the DC Comics title sequence at the start of the GL film, Marvel better watch the fuck out and hope Cap, Thor & The Avengers deliver on all fucking cylinders because this shit is cosmic.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Green Lantern Logo and Poster*


Looks fan made.



Chee said:


> Masa...just...


This.


Too much of a good thing can be bad. Every story has an ending, the fans will accept it.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Green Lantern Logo and Poster*



 


"Anyone can be chosen"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2010)

So all I need is to find a ring. . .


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So all I need is to find a ring. . .



Having a ring is one thing, but do you have a willpower that is equivalent to a bloodlusted/tenacious MacGyver?


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2010)

I have the willpower of MACGRUBERRRRRRRR!

And horrible poster is horrible.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd rather have this poster


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 5, 2010)

And then for the next movie :GAR



But with mark strong (and reynolds, above) obviously.


----------



## Z (Jun 5, 2010)

That poster definitely looks fake.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

Z said:


> That poster definitely looks fake.



It's real but is just a promo, which could be changed/updated at a later date.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 6, 2010)

Darn. "Anyone can be chosen" is a pretty lame line.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2010)

Especially when anyone can't be chosen.


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2010)

Well Gardner and Kent were chosen candidates.

Anyone who has the willpower I suppose.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd rather have this poster



Shit is so cash. 


Apparently Warner Brothers forgot the fact that you need willpower to power the ring of will.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 6, 2010)

The World said:


> Shit is so cash.
> 
> 
> Apparently Warner Brothers forgot the fact that you need willpower to power the ring of will.



Yea...

But I'd love for some type of recruitment poster like that to be used as part of their marketing campaign. Really gets me hyped up for the movie.



Bart said:


> Well Gardner and Kent were chosen candidates.
> 
> Anyone who has the willpower I suppose.



Right, anyone with willpower != anyone.

If this movie centered on Kyle then yea, I guess that tagline would work, but even he has tremendous willpower.


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Right, anyone with willpower != anyone.
> 
> If this movie centered on Kyle then yea, I guess that tagline would work, but even he has tremendous willpower.



Yeah


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If this movie centered on Kyle then yea, I guess that tagline would work, but even he has tremendous willpower.



I would expect no less than tremendous willpower from him since he continues to defy death by banging a certain Arch-Villain's daughter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 6, 2010)

Detective said:


> I would expect no less than tremendous willpower from him since he continues to defy death by banging a certain Arch-Villain's daughter.



ha thats true.

Problem: not getting any respect from villain.
Solution: Bang his daughter.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2010)

Kyle gets as much pussy as Hal.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 6, 2010)

That he does.

Which reminds me, how would Kyle be adapted into film?

Gardner and Stewart are both chosen by the rings to be Hal's partner, but a big part of Kyle's character is that he wasn't specifically chosen by the ring, which kinda makes him feel he needs to prove himself.

Although, and Emerald Dawn movie followed by a Green Lantern Rebirth movie would be pretty sick. But with parallax being in straight away thats doubtful.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 6, 2010)

And I'm a _greedy_ a-hole, I can be a green lantern, yeah? Anyone can. 

I have very weak willpower though. 



The World said:


> Kyle gets as much pussy as Hal.


Except Kyle's pussy tend to end up dead.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 7, 2010)

You sound more like an Orange Lantern.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2010)

Yea, I know of all things I'd be an indigo. Even if i'd rather be a green.



Graham Aker said:


> Except Kyle's pussy tend to end up dead. refrigerated


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2010)

*RUMOR*






> Batman: Year One, the comic-book story by Frank Miller and David Mazzucchilli, is being adapted into one of Warner Home Video's DC Universe animated movies, The Continuum has learned.
> 
> According to sources, the film will be directed by Sam Liu, who co-directed Justice League: Crisis on Infinite Earths.
> 
> Warner Bros. did not confirm the film's existence.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweet, I'd watch it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm fine with it because of how much craft was in Year One but its still just an origin story and we really need to get away from those.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I'm fine with it because of how much craft was in Year One but its still just an origin story and we really need to get away from those.



This.

Honestly, I think we need to get away from Batman. I love the guy, but DC has other characters.

I'd like to see some Green Arrow, Flash, Birds of Prey, or Teen Titans.

EDIT: Taleran, what are some DC stories/characters you think could make good animated movies?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2010)

The first one to come to mind is Wednesday Comics: Flash. It would also serve as a way to expose a character DC is currently trying to put out there.


That is my realistic chance of happening suggestion.


One story I would love to see Animated that will *never* happen is


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2010)

Ha oh wow, yea I agree. I'd say even Wed. Comics flash would be a bit of a stretch. 

I mean its a great story, and animation would be the prefect fit for it, but given the target audience of the DC animated features, im not sure it'd fly with all the time travel and what not. Although I'd certainly love it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2010)

I still want my Wonder Woman movie.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 8, 2010)

A Batman DTV, AGAIN?! 



Chee said:


> I still want my Wonder Woman movie.


Me too, but I'm not too hopeful we'll ever see one any time soon.

I'd love for another animated DTV though, maybe adapt Perez' WW reboot? That would be wonderful.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *RUMOR*



H

0

L

Y

S

H

I

T

!


----------



## illmatic (Jun 10, 2010)

"_The film version of The Flash will reportedly use DC Entertainment Chief Creative Officer Geoff Johns’ recent work on the title as a model, with Barry Allen set to play the central role — not Wally West._" 

"_The Flash will be a story featuring Barry Allen, and tie closer to the current Geoff Johns-penned comic book. Johns, Chief Creative Officer of DC Entertainment, has cited bringing more DC Comics properties to film, games, and television as one of his primary new duties._"

“_Green Lantern” is a year away from release, but Warner Bros. already is starting development on a sequel._"


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

illmatic said:


> "_The film version of The Flash will reportedly use DC Entertainment Chief Creative Officer Geoff Johns? recent work on the title as a model, with Barry Allen set to play the central role ? not Wally West._"
> 
> "_The Flash will be a story featuring Barry Allen, and tie closer to the current Geoff Johns-penned comic book. Johns, Chief Creative Officer of DC Entertainment, has cited bringing more DC Comics properties to film, games, and television as one of his primary new duties._"
> 
> ?_Green Lantern? is a year away from release, but Warner Bros. already is starting development on a sequel._"



Is Geoff John's Flash good? I've never read it, just the Wednesday Comics one.


----------



## Bart (Jun 10, 2010)

Barry Allen?

I wasn't expecting him, but still this is very well, afterall Barry does have the most control and obviously Pre-Crisis Barry is even faster than the likes of Wally and P-C Superman etc.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Is Geoff John's Flash good? I've never read it, just the Wednesday Comics one.



It only has 2 issues so far.


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

illmatic said:


> It only has 2 issues so far.



Is it good though? I might pick them up when I go to the comic book store today.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Is it good though? I might pick them up when I go to the comic book store today.



IGN give issue #1 a score of 8.6 and #2 a score of 8.0


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

Batman 3 starts filming in March 2011:



> On Saturday at the Hero Complex Film Festival, we'll hear Christopher Nolan discuss his filmmaking accomplishments between our screenings of the underrated 2002 thriller "Insomnia" and billion-dollar blockbuster "The Dark Knight," but don't think that the discussion won't be forward-looking as well -- the future looks fascinating for this 39-year-old auteur, and I plan to ask him about the third Batman film, which starts shooting in March, and his plans to produce a Superman  revival with his partner and wife, Emma Thomas. And then, of course, there's "Inception," which arrives in theaters in July as one of the most intriguing films of the year. Here's the latest trailer ...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2010)

illmatic said:


> It only has 2 issues so far.



Yeah its MUCH longer than that, his Barry Allen is 2 issues of ongoing 6or Rebirth etc etc


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yeah its MUCH longer than that, his Barry Allen is 2 issues of ongoing 6or Rebirth etc etc



Wait, so are the new issues called Rebirth? Or is there another series that just started?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Wait, so are the new issues called Rebirth? Or is there another series that just started?



The rebirth is a mini series (April 2009 – February 2010) of Barry Allen being brought back into the DC universe as "The Flash" the same way Hal Jordan was brought back to be "Green Lantern" in Green Lantern Rebirth.

Though I don't think you need to read Flash Rebirth to enjoy the ongoing.

The Ongoing by Geoff John's that just started is the new volume of Flash stories with Barry Allen as the main Flash.


*Spoiler*: _The Flash #1 Preview_


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2010)

I was more referring to the very long extended run Johns did on Wally West.


But yeah the Wednesday Comics story is the best Barry Allen story.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 10, 2010)

> Though they're merely conversations at this point, DC Comics' Chief Creative Officer Geoff Johns shared with Newsarama  a few choice picks for what titles he'd personally like to see get adapated.
> 
> The writer named characters and titles like "Wonder Woman," the recent Jaime Reyes incarnation of "Blue Beetle," the team "Suicide Squad," the Wildstorm series "Sleeper" and the Vertigo book "100 Bullets" as potential candidates for either film or television versions.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 10, 2010)

Suicide Squad? rather see Secret Six.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2010)

Dey better make a Secret Six movie

Shit would be dope as hell  

*Imagines Catman Deadshot Scandal Savage Bane Ragdoll and Banshee on the big screen* pek pek pek

Aaaaaah it's a beautiful thought


----------



## Evolet (Jun 10, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dey better make a Secret Six movie
> 
> Shit would be dope as hell
> 
> ...



I second this!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 11, 2010)

If they make a Secret Six film, they better promote it better than they did Jonah Hex.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Suicide Squad? rather see Secret Six.



Suicide Squad forever Secret Six never.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Suicide Squad forever Secret Six never.



Even if I like Secret Six better, Suicide Squad is a much easier sell movie-wise.

Also, Special effects test shots of the new Blue Beetle TV series, along with info on Mark Strong as Sinestro.



Kinda pumped for this. Although if they isolate Jaime from his legacy and corner of the DCU then it will instantly be mediocre.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 17, 2010)

Blue Beetle live action TV series is apparently coming..

*HERE*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

Im waiting to hear what network its on. 

The story/character is solid, so long as they dont cut him off from his corner of the DCU (Past beetles, JLI). I just hope its not on CW and actually has a decent sized budget.

But it probably WILL be on CW and WONT have a decent sized budget.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2010)

I have zero interest in this it looks like Made for SpaceChannel Movie mixed with Power Rangers, in the realm of TV and Superheroics  Animation or Nothing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

I would have also preferred animation. Especially for this, given that it should include Booster, Beetle, Guy, and plenty of The Reach.

To do those characters right (Especially beetle, with his various weapons) you need a pretty hefty effects budget, and there's a very little chance that it will get that.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2010)

It's early, but Jonah Hex has apparently made a stab at sweeping the Razzies for 2010.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2010)

Is Jonah Hex still at 0% at RT?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> It's early, but Jonah Hex has apparently made a stab at sweeping the Razzies for 2010.



But that movie has a horse with gatling guns on it. How the hell could a movie with a gatling gun horse be bad?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 18, 2010)

Real 

Fake?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> But that movie has a horse with gatling guns on it. How the hell could a movie with a gatling gun horse be bad?



by casting Megan Fox in it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 18, 2010)

It sucks because, from what i've seen Brolin isn't that bad. Hell, everything i've seen makes him out to be a pretty damn good Jonah Hex.

The rest of the movie however seems to be a mountain of fail.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Real
> 
> Fake?



Ew, that looks awful. Please be fake.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

Megan Fox just needs to quit acting, and do some porno. Gonzo preferably.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 18, 2010)

The World said:


> Megan Fox just needs to quit acting, and do some porno. Gonzo preferably.



Sad thing is, that's not how it works.

First, we get the high stage, with lots of big roles and everybody loving her. We're reaching the end of that now that Bay has washed his hands of her and all her movies are tanking. Next, over the next 5-8 years we'll get some random shitty roles from her in attempts to cash in on the "Well, she's still megan fox" thing. Then we'll get a playboy spread, and THEN we'll get porno.

Sadly, she'll be like 35 by the time that happens.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 19, 2010)

The Jonah Hex film might have been good but DC and Warner didn't seem that committed to this project. Brolin just wasted his time, I hope he got paid a fuckton.



illmatic said:


> Real
> 
> Fake?


If it's real, I'd  and  at the same time.


----------



## Z (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks like a comic book poster...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 20, 2010)

Sooooo, Adrianne Curry should totally play Wonder Woman.

*been lookin at pics*


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 20, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Sooooo, Adrianne Curry should totally play Wonder Woman.
> 
> *been lookin at pics*






She looks like Wonder Woman, but can she act?


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

That last photo you posted of her, she looks terrible. No. No. No.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> She looks like Wonder Woman, but can she act?



Yeaaaah..she doesn't look like Diana at all.

And in the last photo she looks freakish!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2010)

Link removed

$27,000 30 min. Batman short.

It's not DC, but it's Batman.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 20, 2010)

Adrianne Curry has the Wonder Woman body, athletic. Alhough she's a little lacking in the chest area but that's irrelevant. And it's impossible for anyone to look like a comic book character as they never have a consistent face due to having different artist'. 
Her face can be fixed with make up, like all celebrities. Acting though, yeah there's that.

How about Jessica Biel? She has acting chops and a great body.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

You know who I want for Wonder Woman?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

They shouldn't make Wonder Woman because there is no one capable of playing the role.

Green Lantern promotional material looks like shit btw.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 21, 2010)

xingzup19 said:


> Link removed
> 
> $27,000 30 min. Batman short.
> 
> It's not DC, but it's Batman.



That was pretty good. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2010)

Under the Hood interview



has this been leaked yet?   it was around this time Co2E was


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> You know who I want for Wonder Woman?



There can be no superhero leading ladies! Women belong in the kitchen Chee.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

The World said:


> There can be no superhero leading ladies! Women belong in the kitchen Chee.



Wonder Woman can kick your ass.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2010)

Wonder Woman is definitely a film they need to be careful with, considering she's often overshadowed by the rest of DC's heroes and villians, thus possibly all the more difficult to sell on an international point, perhaps?

It needs to be something extremely special if it's to be successful; Whedon does seem the best person for this, so perhaps after the Avengers he can pursue it.

What do you think?


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

If anyone can do leading ladies, it's Whedon.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2010)

Would you change her costume btw, if it were up to you? I mean, a woman in a star spangled swimsuit might be a little hard to take seriously.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Would you change her costume btw, if it were up to you? I mean, a woman in a star spangled swimsuit might be a little hard to take seriously.



That's a tough one.

Yea, the star spangled swimsuit is kind of ridiculous, but at the same time it's Wonder Woman, ya know?

Its kind of like with Superman. Sure, the whole underwear on the outside thing looks goofy as hell, but anything else and it just wouldn't be superman.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Would you change her costume btw, if it were up to you? I mean, a woman in a star spangled swimsuit might be a little hard to take seriously.



Something like this would be pretty cool:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Yea, thats what I was thinking. Stick with the classic WW look, but make it more amazonian warrior. 

Kind of like how with the cap costume they stuck with the basic look and just made it look like something you'd actually fight in.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

Yea, plus I always liked Wonder Woman with her skirt on.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2010)

Jessica Beil as Wonder Woman would cause way too much fappin.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

DATASS!  So many choices! 



But I like this one the best, I think they should go with this......or at least end of film/final villain confrontation.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

Why does she have wings? She can fly without fake wings.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

It's her badass eagle armor from Kingdom Come. 

JEEZ CHEE PICK UP A COMIC BOOK ONCE IN A WHILE GAWD!


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

But why does she need wings!? D:


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

The only woman that could have played a convincing Wonder Woman was young Lucy Lawless..


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2010)

The World said:


> DATASS!  So many choices!
> 
> 
> 
> But I like this one the best, I think they should go with this......or at least end of film/final villain confrontation.



Best Wonder Woman Design is this one


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bart said:


> Wonder Woman is definitely a film they need to be careful with, considering she's often overshadowed by the rest of DC's heroes and villians, thus possibly all the more difficult to sell on an international point, perhaps?
> 
> It needs to be something extremely special if it's to be successful; Whedon does seem the best person for this, so perhaps after the Avengers he can pursue it.
> 
> What do you think?





The World said:


> If anyone can do leading ladies, it's Whedon.



Whedon is the reason that the film does'nt already exist. I don't know why everyone has such high expectations of him; when I heard he was directing _The Avengers_, my heart sank.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Best Wonder Woman Design is this one



Fuck yea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Never much cared for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2010)

Never read the correct stories


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah WW is one of those characters that has only had good writers working on her like 3 times in the past century


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

Where WW belongs! In prison......gangraped by a bunch of She-Men! Don't drop the soap!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> But why does she need wings!? D:



Rule of cool I guess .


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

Heh looks old and fake.



Chee said:


> Fuck yea.



Nahhh


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2010)

That costume is terrible and an example of where too much is a problem.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2010)

I just heard Ryan Reynolds was Green Lantern. I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I just heard Ryan Reynolds was Green Lantern. I have a bad feeling about this...



...you just heard? Where have you been?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2010)

> The Motion Picture Association of America, Inc. handed down the official rating for the upcoming Superman/Batman: Apocalypse direct-to-video animated feature.
> 
> Following previous titles in the DC Universe Animated Original Movies direct-to-video feature line - a co-production of Warner Premiere, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment Group, DC Comics and Warner Bros. Animation - the MPAA has officially handed down a PG-13 rating to the upcoming Superman/Batman: Apocalypse animated feature. Official details on the rating is featured below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2010)

That Batman animated movie comes out on my birthday. This is because I am the true Batman fan.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2010)

It had some cool moments with Batman bluffing darkseid, and Superman chucking Darkseid into the source wall. So that should be pretty cool.

Whats this Green Arrow showcase, some kind of short film? Sweet!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

They've done the showcase things on a lot of their movies.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2010)

I can dig it, I'll at least check it out


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

Definitely not the best 4th World story, but it should make for an entertaining movie.


Asner as Granny Goodness was one of the greatest casting decisions of all time, glad he's back.

Also Michael Ironside not voicing Darkseid is a crime against god and man.  (though Andre Braugher is _not_ a bad replacement)



> They've done the showcase things on a lot of their movies.


Really?  Only aware of the Spectre one, what else have they done?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

Jonah Hex will be in the Red Hood movie


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2010)

Poor Jonah Hex. There was hardly anything Jonah Hex in his movie.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2010)

More Wild Wild West than Hex


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 30, 2010)

Superman and Batman are really overused. More GL plox. 

*coughSinestroCorpsWarcough*


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

What do you guys think about this WW costume?



Personally I agree with all the other fans that didn't like it. What's up with the small pointless jacket?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> What do you guys think about this WW costume?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It looks so 90's.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

NEW RUMOR TIME!!!!


> Earlier this year, "The Dark Knight" director Christopher Nolan  confirmed that he would have direct involvement with the next "Superman" film, while later stressing that he does not intend to direct it.
> 
> Although there has been relatively little news since then, a surprising candidate for the director's chair has emerged.
> 
> ...



Chris Columbus? 

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2010)

Could be worse, his track record is really mixed but he has some good stuff to his name and tends to do better with the big budget stuff.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Eh, I don't like his directing style. Somehow he makes everything look so low-budget. Both Percy Jackson and the Harry Potter movies looked cheap.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd be willing to give it a chance since Nolan and Goyer are involved.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 9, 2010)

sadly Jonah Hex sucked it bad, I am hoping The Green Latern will be good


----------



## Bart (Jul 9, 2010)

I wasn't expecting this to be quite honest, Chee, about Columbus.

But still he does have the proper mindset for directing this film, which is likely why Nolan and Co are looking at him for this project.


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2010)

Bart said:


> I wasn't expecting this to be quite honest, Chee, about Columbus.
> 
> But still he does have the proper mindset for directing this film, which is likely why Nolan and Co are looking at him for this project.



Its just a rumor, I won't believe it till Nolan or someone else around him confirms.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Rumor mill hits again!

Uncomfirmed: Jonathan Nolan is still rumored to direct (Chris Columbus rumor has been debunked) and Zachary Levi (from the TV show Chuck) has reportedly done an audition.



> Hey gang! I've got a cool exclusive little update for all of you regarding the upcoming Warner Bros. Superman film. We recently received some very interesting intel from a couple of sources that reside on the WB studio lot.
> 
> The last we heard on the new Superman film was that Chris Columbus would possibly direct the film, which we all agree would be a terrible idea. This news has been debunked, and apparently it isn't true. According to our sources, Christopher Nolan's brother Jonathan is currently the unannounced director of the Superman reboot film. Word on the lot is that he is attached to direct the film, and has been on the studio lot working on pre-development stuff. It's also confirmation of a rumor that started back in February of this year. It was said at the time that a key reason behind Chris Nolan's producing role is to help out his brother.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2010)

I wonder what the odds are of revealing the director come Comiccon time


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2010)

Ryan Reynolds as Green Lantern on the Cover of NEXT Entertainment Weekly!


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry but there is no way Chuck can be Clark Kent.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Sorry but there is no way Chuck can be Clark Kent.



He's probably not the frontrunner, but I dunno, he seems like an alright choice.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Someone suggested Chuck as Clark? 

Tom Hardy and Josh Hartnett are the obvious candidates in my opinion, but then again people have suggested Armie Hammer.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Zachary Levi is actually pretty damn good lookin' so I'd like to see him in tights. :ho
Not really. I hate men in tights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> I hate men in tights.


 You just lost all credibility. :taichou


Cary Elwes frowns at you.

This is his reaction when reading this post:


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, he looks good in tights.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks terrible.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> That looks terrible.



I'm guessing you didn't see the Thor, Odin and Loki picture that was posted in the Marvel thread


----------



## Z (Jul 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm guessing you didn't see the Thor, Odin and Loki picture that was posted in the Marvel thread



That was way worse.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm guessing you didn't see the Thor, Odin and Loki picture that was posted in the Marvel thread





Z said:


> That was way worse.



I like those a lot. This is just betraying the history of the character and the GLC.

The Thor designs look like Kirby drew them, comics Thor was never just about Mythology it was about a dose of Science Fiction too which came from Kirby's pencil.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 15, 2010)

Green Lantern costume looks unmistakably like shit.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm guessing you didn't see the Thor, Odin and Loki picture that was posted in the Marvel thread



That shit looked like shit.



Graham Aker said:


> Green Lantern costume looks unmistakably like shit.



This too. Smelly shit. :taichou


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _More Green Lantern Photos_


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 15, 2010)

Carol's hair is too long.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

I hate the suit but I'll probably still watch the movie


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll wait it out and see what everyone has to say about it before committing. Everything they've shown so far just hasn't gotten me that interested. Maybe the trailer will change my mind, or not.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 16, 2010)

Hector Hamond looks different


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

What do mean he  looks different?


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2010)

Z said:


> That was way worse.



Yep; it was almost as if the Asgardians got fashion tips from the X-Men 



Taleran said:


> I like those a lot. This is just betraying the history of the character and the GLC.
> 
> The Thor designs look like Kirby drew them, comics Thor was never just about Mythology it was about a dose of Science Fiction too which came from Kirby's pencil.



Ah I see kk, Taleran 



The World said:


> That shit looked like shit.



Lol


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 16, 2010)

Well..as this is a better view of the Green Lantern suit,I can definetly say I like the weird bio-energy suit angle..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

The suit isn't the problem, it's Green Lantern's mask. It should've covered his entire brow.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

No, the suit is very much the problem


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

What's wrong with the suit? What did you expect it to look like? And to my recollection the Joker looked horrible on his first magazine cover. I think its was _Empire_. You can't really go by a magazine cover. I think I'll take back what I said about the mask and reserve judgment until a trailer is released. I wonder when that'll be?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 16, 2010)

Im withholding judgement on the suit till I see it more clearly, or in action.

All the others look pretty sweet. I particularly like the one of bomber jacket Hal.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> What's wrong with the suit? What did you expect it to look like? And to my recollection the Joker looked horrible on his first magazine cover. I think its was _Empire_. You can't really go by a magazine cover. I think I'll take back what I said about the mask and reserve judgment until a trailer is released. I wonder when that'll be?



The suit looks nothing like any forms of the GL uniform.  Maybe it'll look different in action but as for now it does not look good and I don't like it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 16, 2010)

Parallax said:


> The suit looks nothing like any forms of the GL uniform.  Maybe it'll look different in action but as for now it does not look good and I don't like it.



It's green and it has the GL logo.

What more could you possibly want.

Just say thanks that it doesn't look like Thor's costume..


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

I always thought Green Lantern's attire looked too terrestrial.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> What's wrong with the suit? What did you expect it to look like? And to my recollection the Joker looked horrible on his first magazine cover. I think its was _Empire_. You can't really go by a magazine cover. I think I'll take back what I said about the mask and reserve judgment until a trailer is released. I wonder when that'll be?


Wait what? There actually was someone who thought the Jokers suit, of all things, was bad? I'd understand complaining about the bat suit, but the Joker's suit? Which is just... clothes? I fucking lol'd.



Ciupy said:


> It's green and it has the GL logo.
> 
> What more could you possibly want.
> 
> Just say thanks that it doesn't look like Thor's costume..


Yeah, thanks for making the suit not look like a GL's but the flesh of some green alien whose skin they ripped off.



Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I always thought Green Lantern's attire looked too terrestrial.


Well, you're in the minority there since in the last 70 years that he's worn the same costume, no one has made such a complaint that it's too terrestrial.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 16, 2010)

The suit is an energy construct and you expected them to just use spandex for this?

Some things only work in a comic while others only in real life.

Anyway..the makers of this would have been screwed anyway.

Stray too much from what the so called fans call canon and they are called heretics,go with the original spandex design and be called unimaginative and cheap and be laughed at,just like it was the case with Thor's costume..


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The suit is an energy construct and you expected them to just use spandex for this?


At least it's better than this painted green:


Which is what they're using. 



> Some things only work in a comic while others only in real life.


And the movie costume works irl does it? Hope Hal doesn't go near children or they'd think he'd kill an alien and wore its flesh on his body.



> Anyway..the makers of this would have been screwed anyway.
> 
> Stray too much from what the so called fans call canon and they are called heretics,go with the original spandex design and be called unimaginative and cheap and be laughed at,just like it was the case with Thor's costume..


Exactly that, they strayed far too much and now what Reynolds is wearing there just looks hideous. They could have gone with the original spandex(which people wouldn't call cheap  don't make shit up just so you have something to stand on) or an armour look, not whatever he's going to be wearing now.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeahh..I think you should better stick with the original comic book and not watch this movie at all or else you might get upset that they didn't made it exactly like the comic.

I never,ever imagined that of all people,comic book lovers would actually be so god damned nitpicky and so closed to new things.

Have you ever thought that the suit will look different in motion or that this might not even be the final colour arrangement?

And regarding the cheap spandex argument..are you kidding me?

I don't know about this armored look of the suit,but if they would have gone with the classic look,it would have been just cheap material over skin and that's all.

That's how it is in the comic and it would have sucked major balls as a real life suit.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Wait what? There actually was someone who thought the Jokers suit, of all things, was bad? I'd understand complaining about the bat suit, but the Joker's suit? Which is just... clothes? I fucking lol'd.



Nowhere in my post did I mention the joker's suit. I said the Joker looked bad on the empire magazine cover (his hair was bright green and brown), so everyone should reserve judgment on Green Lantern into a better quality photo surface or a trailer is released. *Learn to read. *


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2010)

I refuse to believe that _anybody_ saw that picture and did'nt love it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Nowhere in my post did I mention the joker's suit. I said the Joker looked bad on the empire magazine cover (his hair was bright green and brown), so everyone should reserve judgment on Green Lantern into a better quality photo surface or a trailer is released. *Learn to read. *



Wut. You think that the Joker looks bad on the cover?

What the shit are you smoking?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..as this is a better view of the Green Lantern suit,I can definetly say I like the weird bio-energy suit angle..


the suit is impressive most impressive.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not complaining about the joker, I'm drawing a comparison between the argument that's being argued now about the Green lantern's costume on a *Magazine cover* and the arguments over Joker's hair on a *Magazine Cover* in 2008.


----------



## Z (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't have that much of a problem with Green Lantern's suit, although they probably could have done much better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2010)

some more green lantern pics
 Link removed


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeahh..I think you should better stick with the original comic book and not watch this movie at all or else you might get upset that they didn't made it exactly like the comic.
> 
> I never,ever imagined that of all people,comic book lovers would actually be so god damned nitpicky and so closed to new things.
> 
> ...



Obviously it may look different when the trailer first airs and might look better.  As of NOW, like right this very moment, I think it looks fucking awful.  And no I'm not being nitpicky, I liked TDK outfits, I think the Thor costumes look fine, and this is the first time a costume from a comic book movie looks awful.  I'll still probably check the movie out but based on what I have SEEN based on what they RELEASED it looks bad to me.



Any of those could look fine on screen even with some tweaking.  They don't need to make him look like green walking muscle.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Some contact inside WB had this to say about the Superman movie:



> My contact followed-up the phone call with an email later in the day, just to kindly suggest we also don't refer to the new film as a reboot because... "This Superman is neither a reboot or a sequel. It's just a Superman film. The basic elements of the storyline are: BIG action, BIG set-pieces, witty dialogue, playful romance, a light-hearted feelgood mood juxtaposed with derring-do and danger, top-notch cast, epic feel, sci-fi background (sounds a little like Donner, right?) BUT with some sort of huge twist on the legend."



He also said that Jonathan Nolan seems to be the front runner for the directing gig.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2010)

My Ideal Superman film is 2 movies and a story provided by some Legendary comic writers that was never used


*Spoiler*: _Film #1_ 




Everyone’s in agreement that the marriage and the emphasis on soap opera no longer seems to be working as well in the current market as it once did and that a major part of our imperative should be to restore the Clark/Lois/Superman triangle.  This is, to our collective mind, one of the most if not the most important reader-identification elements to the character--and yet, we have to find it again without putting the All-American icon through a divorce, without killing anyone, without sullying this grand romance known the world over.

How we dissolve the marriage and still be true to the fact that it happened is the one instance where we’ll have to sail close to the cosmic reboot dock--more on this below--but hopefully this time the change will be organic and satisfying and will have a magical, romantic feel rather than the cold, surgical procedures of the previous era’s retconners.

Our absolute conviction is that we’ll have failed in our job if readers cheer when Lois and Superman are split.  Everyone will be EXPECTING this to be the first thing we do.  We have to make them love Mrs. Superman and THEN take it all away.  This has to be universe-shattering romantic overload and when it’s over, it has to break every heart in the land. If it doesn’t, if we do it and nobody cares, we do a disservice to the Superman/Lois relationship.  Now that this has happened, we can’t and won’t treat it as just a mistake without making it at least as meaningful a farewell to the Byrne/Jurgens era as Alan Moore’s Krypto deathscene was to the Weisinger legacy.  We honestly feel pretty strongly that Lois Kent and the marriage deserve our best efforts before we get rid of them.

First thing we must do, however, is shake up the relationship and define its quirks and boundaries anew.

Stage one: split Clark and Lois by sending her off around the world as the Planet’s foreign correspondent.  This gives us a whole new arrangement of relationships to play with.

Lois and Clark are now physically separated.  They still meet often, taking the occasional romantic weekend in the revamped Fortress.  He makes her breakfast in bed in a manner of seconds with ingredients from all around the world, waltzes with her through the Aurora Australis, etc.  A dream, an idyll, but for their own amusement they play a game whenever they meet as Clark and Lois, sniping and sparring like Tracy and Hepburn.  Lois and Clark thus become a little edgier, while the love of Superman and Lois becomes grander and more heartbreakingly poignant.

As we approach mid-year, we unleash our Big Story.  The unthinkable has finally happened.  Luthor and Brainiac, working together, have finally unearthed the secret of Superman’s dual identity--

--and they tell the world.

Superman is totally and irrevocably exposed for the first time, and the consequences are more disastrous than he ever imagined.  In less time than it takes to tell, his personal life has been destroyed as souvenir hunters snatch everything in his office and apartment; his parents have been hospitalized by a vengeful Parasite; the Daily Planet has likewise been leveled by his enemies, with Jimmy and Perry barely able to escape with their lives--maybe.  And Lois may as well just paint a target on her head.  For sixty years, we’ve been telling readers why Superman’s secret identity is important.  Now we show them.

And that’s just the opening salvo.





*Spoiler*: _Film #2_ 




The Luthor/Brainiac team intensifies its efforts to manifest a global threat.  Brainiac turns Earth’s sun red to drain Superman’s powers.  Luthor trips triggers he’s had in place for years, all while pitting an ever-weakening Superman against a phalanx of his greatest foes while the Man of Steel wracks his brain trying to figure out not only how to save Earth but how to get his--and, more importantly, Lois’s--life back.



Ultimately, Luthor’s threat becomes so grand that it threatens all of spacetime--including the Fifth Dimension, forging a tense alliance between Superman and Mxyzptlk.  With superhuman effort, Luthor and Brainiac are thwarted--

--but not before Brainiac gets his revenge.

Memories, as science is only now theorizing and as Brainiac has known for years, are not electrical in nature.  They are, in fact, actual chemical deposits in the brain.  And what is chemical can easily be turned to poison.

Brainiac has adjusted Lois’s chemical memory of Clark’s secret identity so that it’s killing her.

The poison memory can’t be removed.  It can conceivably be masked--Superman has more than one magical ally who could erase Lois’s conscious memory of his identity, who could facilitate a reality in which Clark and Lois were married without Lois being aware of her husband’s double life--but deep down, Superman knows that’s too risky.  He can’t live with her, can’t be her husband, can’t share her life.  She’s too sharp.  No matter what he does, no matter how on guard he is, she’ll stumble onto his secret eventually, and when she does, it will be the death of her.

With no other conceivable option, Superman turns to Mxyzptlk.  Sure, says Mxy, I can fix this--

--but only by altering history so that she NEVER knew.  So that there was never a memory TO poison.

Unacceptable, says Superman.  You have the power to fix this more simply.  You don’t have to go that far.

Untrue, counters Mxyzptlk.  Despite what I may or may not WANT to do for you...when I’m in the third dimension, I’m INCAPABLE of doing anything BUT mischief.

So the offer’s on the table, the clock is ticking on Lois, and together, she and her husband make their tragic decision.  Though Lois would rather spend one day with Clark’s love than a lifetime without it, he swears to her that they’ll be together again when the time is right.  For now...they have no choice but to erase their lives together so that Lois might live.

Mxyzptlk weaves his spell.  As night falls around the globe, people will begin to fall asleep--and as they do, the world will change and Clark’s secret will be restored.  People will awaken without any memory that Clark Kent and Lois Lane were ever married, were ever together.  Clark and Lois have until sundown to enjoy one last, perfect day.

And so long as we live, we will never again see two people so much in love as we do that day.

Eventually, however, the violet dust of twilight settles across the city.  It’s happening.  Their arms wrapped around one another as if they’ll never touch this way again, Lois and Clark begin to fall asleep.  With a last kiss, they drift into slumber...

...and when dawn breaks across Metropolis, Clark Kent exits his bachelor apartment at 344 Clinton Avenue and makes it to his Daily Planet desk just in time to catch the latest in a long line of caustic barbs from rival reporter Lois Lane.  She has her sights set on Superman, thinks Kent for the millionth time.  If only I could get her to love me as Clark...




That would be my ideal Superman movies.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeahh..I think you should better stick with the original comic book and *not watch this movie* at all or else you might get upset that they didn't made it exactly like the comic.


That's the plan.

Heh, and I'm not even reading the comics because it is just awful now.



> I never,ever imagined that of all people,comic book lovers would actually be so god damned nitpicky and so closed to new things.


No, but if they didn't revealed those concept arts where Sinestro was wearing the original uniform, I wouldn't be complaining.. as much, when they suddenly reveal this crap.



> Have you ever thought that the suit will look different in motion or that this might not even be the final colour arrangement?


Why show it if it's not even the final look? 



> And regarding the cheap spandex argument..are you kidding me?
> 
> I don't know about this armored look of the suit,but if they would have gone with the classic look,it would have been just cheap material over skin and that's all.


So, Superman's costume is cheap then since it's the classic look? Just because it is doesn't make it cheap because the material they would have to use to actually make it look professional and not some fan cosplay would cost a lot.

Maybe they chose to go this cheap crap looking cgi because it cost less.



> That's how it is in the comic and it would have sucked major balls as a real life suit.


No, it wouldn't. Superman, who is more grounded, didn't suck balls.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Some contact inside WB had this to say about the Superman movie:
> 
> 
> 
> He also said that Jonathan Nolan seems to be the front runner for the directing gig.


Pft, as long as Superman doesn't walk about fixing trucks and being sanctimonious....


----------



## The Potential (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmm GL suits looks ok to me...I wonder tho. Could they have went with the Superman Returns look? I think a GL suit that looked something like that would have also worked.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm just hoping that there'll be a Batman reference in GL, as well as a reference to either GL or Superman in Batman 3, and of course Man of Steel.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm just hoping that there'll be a Batman reference in GL, as well as a reference to either GL or Superman in Batman 3, and of course Man of Steel.



Nolan has flat out said he considers _Batman_ and _Superman_ different universes.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2010)

Well yes, but then again WB do have a say, and I'm sure I saw an article amount references to other events being included, for example, the script of GL had a reference of Gotham I think.

But I'm still wondering what to make of Jonah Nolan, as it's his first time directing.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2010)

It will be very interesting to see what plans if there even are any for a JLA type movie to ever exist I doubt it, the JLA main heroes work better on film as icons


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Wally Pfister, the director of photography of the Batman movies (well...all of Nolan's films except Following), wants to shoot Batman 3 entirely in IMAX, NOT 3D:



> Exclusive: 'Batman 3' Cinematographer Hopes To Shoot 'Whole Movie In IMAX'
> 'I like IMAX more than I like 3-D,' says Wally Pfister, Christopher Nolan's director of photography.
> By Eric Ditzian
> 
> ...



This would be AWESOME.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

*Man of Steel*

Superman Reboot Rumors!

Also take a look at this:


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

They had planned a JLA movie back in 2008, but it was shelved. Maybe they're going to follow suit with Marvel Studios' strategy and release movies focusing on one hero at a time, like Ironman-Hulk-Thor-Capt America?

They've already established Batman, and Green Lantern is coming soon. Just need at least a Wonder Woman and Superman movie, and they can do a JLA movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, Superman should be on its way soon. We just need a confirmation on if Jonah is the director or not.

Wonder Woman is going to be hard, I think.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

Would Bale do a JLA film?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it be better for them to wait for whoever tackles Batman next before they look at JLA.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I think it be better for them to wait for whoever tackles Batman next before they look at JLA.



Agreed. As i've said before, I love Nolan's batman. However, I wouldn't mind if the next director to take the reigns decided to bring in more of the sci-fi elements of batman into the movies. Giving him more powerful enemies to fight and better technology to fight them with.

Nolan's Batman, for clear reasons, would be really out of place with the JLA.

I still wouldn't mind if Bale stayed on though, obviously.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Would Bale do a JLA film?



He said in an interview that if seriously asked, he would consider it.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 22, 2010)

Considering Bale only came back for Batman 3 because of Nolan, it could be a definite if Nolan gets his hand into the JLA movie.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2010)

> Played by Temuera Morrison in the film, a.k.a. Jango Fett, Abin Sur is the Green Lantern who bestows the power of the ring on Ryan Reynolds' Hal Jordan after his ship crashes on Earth. Here the alien GL has obviously had a rough time of it and appears to be? well, dead. What do you guys think? Lookin' pretty cool, eh?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Stark said:


> *Considering Bale only came back for Batman 3 because of Nolan*, it could be a definite if Nolan gets his hand into the JLA movie.



The contract thing had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





illmatic said:


>







Sur's wound looks quite disgusting. I do hope we get to see Hector Hammond.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 23, 2010)

He looks delicious, like Bubble Yum.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2010)

Sur looks awesome 



> *Man of Steel news*
> 
> *1.* Jonah Nolan is “the frontrunner” to direct Superman, which would be his feature debut. Christopher Nolan is a major supporter of his younger brother at the studio, which certainly can’t hurt. It appears that part of J. Nolan’s appeal is his status as writer/director: Warner Bros. wants a multi-hyphenate filmmaker to keep the payroll low.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that an unknown will don the cape!


----------



## illmatic (Jul 23, 2010)

> The gig was offered to the Wachowski brothers, but no dice.



 Warner Bros, You really want another Speed Racer?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 23, 2010)

The only Green Lantern movie I want to see should star John Stewart's Lantern.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 23, 2010)

WB are overrated, and  I'm glad they aren't attached to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd eat him.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2010)

It's rumoured that in 48 hours or so the Wonder Woman film will be confirmed.

And apparently Goyer is attached to it somehow.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> The only Green Lantern movie I want to see should star John Stewart's Lantern.



I'd rather see a Guy Gardner and Kyle Rayner Green Lantern.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Wachowski brothers were offered the directing gig? WB, do you ever learn?

Thank GOD they couldn't take it.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2010)

The World said:


> I'd rather see a Guy Gardner and Kyle Rayner Green Lantern.



I'd rather see John than Guy, but Kyle than both of them.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2010)

Guy is obviously the best choice, I don't even see it as a debate


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> It's rumoured that in 48 hours or so the Wonder Woman film will be confirmed.
> 
> And apparently Goyer is attached to it somehow.


Well, this also confirms the reason they changed her costume was for her feature film.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2010)

unless the costume in the movie is the original


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2010)

WELL THIS WAS RATHER UNEXPECTED



Poor IU


> With the home video release officially announced by Time Warner, welcome to the official pre-release discussion thread for the upcoming direct-to-video All Star Superman animated feature! Look no further to discuss any upcoming home video and feature news concerning this upcoming release!
> *
> All Star Superman
> Coming Spring 2011 to Blu-ray and DVD!*
> ...




OH FUCKING SHIT SON IT IS ON NOW.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Well, this also confirms the reason they changed her costume was for her feature film.



Oh yeah possibly


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> WELL THIS WAS RATHER UNEXPECTED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

Thats the first time an internet post has literally taken my breath away.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2010)

It's...beautiful


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

ASS can't be just 1 film. More details DC.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Wait, so was there any Wonder Woman news at Comic Con today?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Wait, so was there any Wonder Woman news at Comic Con today?



Their will be a Wonder Woman cosmetics line out in 2011


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 24, 2010)

*Green Lantern Footage Shown at Comic-Con*



> Warner Bros. used its 90-minute panel at Comic-Con to introduce Green Lantern to the geek masses by showing some footage and bringing stars Ryan Reynolds, Blake Lively, Mark Strong, and Peter Sarsgaard to chat up the DC Comics superhero saga about a pilot recruited to an intergalactic police force armed with mystical power rings. Perhaps the moment in the tease of film that had the greatest buzz-impact on the audience was when Reynolds used his power ring to conjure a giant green fist to punch out bad guys, evoking a classic image from the comics. The reel suggested a movie of cosmic scope. There were glimpses of other members of the Green Lantern Corps. as well as a look at the planet of Oa, home to the Guardians of the Universe, which oversees the emerald-clad peacekeepers.
> 
> Source: Popwatch



I wanna leak now!


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

Official Green Lantern Movie Logo


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea, I need a leak of this footage. I need something to get me excited for this project cause I'm not interested for Green Lantern all that much.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

I look forward to it, but if  I were to compare to other super hero movies I think it will turn out more like Incredible Hulk then Iron Man


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it's going to fail hard. Which saddens me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll judge when the trailer comes out.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll wait for a trailer, but I'm not expecting much other than great fail.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2010)

Please tell me this is fake.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

It is most definitely fake.

Anyways, has anybody seen the footage of Reynolds talking about Green Lantern? Apparently it draws a lot from secret origins, and he had a really funny bit about how apparently through various rewrites and different versions of the script somebody got the oath wrong. He was like "You can't get the oath wrong. This is where they (fans) will murder you."


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS-oNBg1lVU[/YOUTUBE]



The Oath 	

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPWJDA1JV5M[/YOUTUBE]

Better Quality of the oath starts at 1:59

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQbguHPfjDA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGsUqNyZPU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Z (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol at that Wonder Woman poster.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

Megan Fox says "Wonder Woman Is A Lame Superhero"


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank god Megan Fox hates Wonder Woman. UGH, she'd be terrible.


----------



## Z (Jul 25, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Megan Fox says "Wonder Woman Is A Lame Superhero"



Who cares about what she says


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

I love that when the kid showed his ring Ryan Reynolds was like "I got you"


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

...I want a trailer.


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2010)

I think Mary Elizabeth Winstead would be perfect for WW 

P.S. Thanks for the videos Yoshi.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

Z said:


> Who cares about what she says



U MAD?


----------



## Z (Jul 25, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Gawd damn Marvel and DC threads. All the same to me.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2010)

But which do you like more, Chee?


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

DC. Cause it has good ole Batsy. :33

Iron Man was good as well though. But Batman >>>> All.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> DC. Cause it has good ole Batsy. :33
> 
> Iron Man was good as well though. But Batman >>>> All.



Agreed.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone seen the trailer for DC Universe Online?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2010)

Bart said:


> Anyone seen the trailer for DC Universe Online?



WW was badass


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Post this trailer please?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Promotional Pictures_ 














I wonder if hector hemmond's head and face will pulsate.


DC Universe: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lGTfK4PmPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Those are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 26, 2010)

Well that was epic.

Edit: Is that Green Arrow at 0:35?


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Wonder Woman looked awesome in that trailer. They should use that design, with her hair pulled back and stuff.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

In Brightest Day, in Blackest Night
If someone punches out my lights
Then say “so long” to my CGI tights
Beware my junk – GREEN LANTERN’S TAINT!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 26, 2010)

Her hair should be in one braid, like it is the video, but they should alter her costume. She should where the new jacket and boy-shorts.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuck yea GL posters. Sinestro looks


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Her hair should be in one braid, like it is the video, but they should alter her costume. She should where the new jacket and boy-shorts.



The jacket and black tights make her look like a biker-chick.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 26, 2010)

That why I didn't mention the pants. Well if she doesn't wear a jacket then she should wear Spaulders on both arms.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Crappy drawing and awful color scheme aside, I have no idea why they won't go with the warrior skirt. It frames her body better and more warrior like instead of looking like a swim suit model.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2010)

That game looks epic, im getting a PS3 just for that


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

You do realize its an MMO correct. Probably going to be nothing more than a WoW clone. Also comes with subscription fee that is monthly.

Wasted awesome cinematic on going to be crappy game.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 26, 2010)

It's hard for a MMO not to be called a "WoW Clone" when World of Warcraft is the most revolutionary MMO ever.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

That isn't true. Ultima, Everquest and DAoC all contributed more to the genre than WoW did. World of Warcraft just took those elements and a world people were familiar with that was popular and combined the 2.

Also not all current or coming MMOs are a WoW clone. EvE Online being the best current example and Final Fantasy XIV being the up and coming one.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You do realize its an MMO correct. Probably going to be nothing more than a WoW clone. Also comes with subscription fee that is monthly.
> 
> Wasted awesome cinematic on going to be crappy game.



lol, yea. The trailer was awesome but there is no way in hell I'm playing that game.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2010)

> *EXCLUSIVE: Joe the Barbarian film adaptation in the works*
> Grab your sword and check your blood sugar: Writer Grant Morrison has informed Robot 6 exclusively that a feature film version of Joe the Barbarian is now in development with Thunder Road Pictures, producers of this year's Clash of the Titans remake. "Thunder Road just called me today and said we can officially announce it, so I'm quite happy about that," Morrison says, though he himself won't be writing the screenplay.
> 
> Launched in January, Joe the Barbarian is an eight-issue DC/Vertigo miniseries written by Morrison and illustrated by Sean Murphy. In its pages, a diabetic teenager named Joe is drawn into a fantasy world populated in part by his toys and his pet rat, where he discovers he is the long-prophesied "Dying Boy" who must save the world from the sinister King Death -- while in the real world, home alone and delirious from diabetic shock, he struggles to stay alive. A hardcover collection of the acclaimed series is slated for a February 2011 release.
> ...





Did not see that coming. Could be awesome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome trailer but the game will be crap most likely.

Anyway, anyone see the new Batman animated movie? Finally got the time to watch it last night and God damn it was good. Might watch it again with some friends. I'll definitely buy it if I come across, gotta support movies like that.


----------



## Glued (Jul 27, 2010)

You guys see the DC Showcase: Jonah Hex.

Its an eleven minute animated short film that comes with Under the Red Hood.

I have to say, it was better than Live Action movie.

Jonah Hex is one bad SOB.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 29, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Promotional Pictures_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I want some 5 gum


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2010)

You know talking about it, and I'm not normally a fan of direct comic adaptations but



*Blitz* would make a fantastic DCU Animated movie.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2010)

It would won't it?  It's by Johns so it would get a green light like quick, if they play up Zoom they could go for the DARK aspect they seem to be angling these days and its ending could work well

Also I like Zolomon


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually hell You could do Live Action

First movie have Grodd or one of the Rogues, Hunter is there and gets injured, Wally and Linda meet Fall in love all that.

Second movie is Blitz, if you got the right actor to play Zoom movie could reach TDK levels.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 31, 2010)

Would you just totally omit Barry Allen? I think a good move would be to show him goin out like a badass hero (COIE/Anti Monitor if they can swing it) and Kid Flash wally looking down at the tattered remains of the flash uniform. Cue opening credits, and then hit the ground running with Flash Wally and the rogues.

Then like you said, just adapt Blitz.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2010)

Also while speaking of Adaptations. 

The whole Luthor plan in the second half of Birthright + How that book ends would make the most perfect fucking Superman movie ever. Will we see it? Never.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2010)

I honestly don't care what Luthor does as long as its not another land scheme.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I honestly don't care what Luthor does as long as its not another land scheme.



Indeed

Oh and also

Birthright has the *Ultimate* cinematic Superman moment.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2010)

I feel bad for not having read Birthright. Ill have to correct that ASAP.

Also, I know this is the movies thread, but does anyone else think Gotham Central would make a damn fine TV show? Somebody get David Simon on the line.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

Law & Order Gotham, frankly sounds as boring and by the numbers as any existing crime show.


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2010)

Pft Tal you know it will be more than just that, esp if Simon's on board 

Also Birthright would be the greatest book to adapt. Excellent intro to clark kent as his own intellegent/reporter character rather than the dude superman hides behind, excellent plot by Lex (With something that superman can fucking punch for a change). 

Also; the final page alone is worth everything in the world and would make every theater goer weep. 

It's a reboot without being a reboot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

mow said:


> Pft Tal you know it will be more than just that, esp if Simon's on board



The reason I say Simon is because there would have to be as much depth to Gotham as there is to Baltimore in The Wire.

And while I loved gotham central, i'd want to see the other side of it too. The average hood who ends up working for dudes like black mask, two face, etc. That's gotta be interesting.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know if it's been posted already, but it would appear the writers behind _Green Lantern_ are writing the script for _The Flash_. No details are given, only a confirmation that they've started on the script. 

Source: Link


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

Both of these movies really need to rock. If they don't there's a good chance we'll go back to just getting Bats and Supes.

Im not sure how i'd do a Barry Allen flash movie (since im not very familiar with the character's history), but I think a Wally West movie would be pretty easy.

EDIT: And yea, Birthright is pretty much the perfect superman movie. Hopefully if GL works out (from what i hear its based heavily on Secret Origins), they'll be more likely to use another recent origin story.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Law & Order Gotham, frankly sounds as *boring* and *by the numbers *as any existing crime show.



 I'm going to assume you don't know who David Simon and forgive this stupidity


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeez, if they ever did Birthright. . .

Damn.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 2, 2010)

They won't do _Birthright_. They are'nt starting from the beginning, and I think most people want something more than just another Lex Luthor plot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't believe i'd never read it before. It has everything i'd want in a superman movie.

I dont see why they wont reboot superman. The last superman origin movie was a long ass time ago. Im not saying the whole movie has to be origin, but I wouldn't mind say...30 minutes of smallville before superman hits the ground running in metropolis.

I think the past between lex and clark should be fleshed out, it makes him a better villain.

EDIT: Actually, they could just do it with flashbacks like birthright does.


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> They won't do _Birthright_. They are'nt starting from the beginning, and I think most people want something more than just another Lex Luthor plot.



I know they wont, but they need to start from the beginning. They need to show Clark being Clark, they need to show superman actually be super. They can another villain for lex to use, but they need to draw a fresh page. The audience looks to superman as this unstoppable force, they need to show how he is human, and that's the reason Birthright is such a good intro for any superman hater/unfamiliar. 

And further more they need lex because this day every lex portrayal has been shite. A hero is defined by his adversary, and you cant have superman being truly superman without lex being lex.

Plus superman actually punches shit.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> They won't do _Birthright_. They are'nt* starting from the beginning*, and I think most people want something more than just another Lex Luthor plot.



How do you know? Also Brithright is so beyond the scale of Movie Luthor plots.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

Movie Lex isn't even Lex. He's one of the worst things about the donner movies.

The most faithful non comic adaptation of Lex is probably in the DCAU.


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> How do you know? Also Brithright is so beyond the scale of Movie Luthor plots.



It seems unlikely for them to adapt any comic; according to the news

On March 10, 2010, Christopher Nolan himself confirmed that he and Goyer have been working on an idea for a Superman film. Nolan says, "He basically told me, 'I have this thought about how you would approach Superman.' I immediately got it, loved it and thought: That is a way of approaching the story I?ve never seen before that makes it incredibly exciting. I wanted to get Emma [Thomas]  and I involved in shepherding the project right away and getting it to the studio and getting it going in an exciting way? A lot of people have approached Superman in a lot of different ways. I only know the way that has worked for us that?s what I know how to do."


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah I'm cool with that as long as Superman is Super.

Although this part


> I immediately got it, loved it and thought: That is a way of approaching the story I’ve never seen before that makes it incredibly exciting.



Makes me skeptical, since I don't see any way to do it that hasn't been done at some point.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Both of these movies really need to rock. If they don't there's a good chance we'll go back to just getting Bats and Supes.
> 
> Im not sure how i'd do a Barry Allen flash movie (since im not very familiar with the character's history), but I think a Wally West movie would be pretty easy.
> 
> EDIT: And yea, Birthright is pretty much the perfect superman movie. Hopefully if GL works out (from what i hear its based heavily on Secret Origins), they'll be more likely to use another recent origin story.


I read the Green Lantern movie was based on limited series Emerald Dawn but that was around when Secret Origins was out


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

You have to do Zoom or Cold for either of the Flashes. I think a movie director would be more likely to go for Zoom because it has the whole reverse aspect and its a character that can move the same clip as the Flash.

As much as I love Grodd he would never make it into a movie they have a bias at this point against Talking Gorillas. Out of the rest of the Rogues Mirror Master would make the most interesting movie.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

Lex in the movies was a variation of pre-crisis Lex, which is pretty much unrecognizable from present day Lex, Spacey hamming it up didn't help either.

I mean Hackman Luthor was at least smart, he had a plan and showed a twinge of cunning.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I read the Green Lantern movie was based on limited series Emerald Dawn but that was around when Secret Origins was out



I just went off of what Reynolds said recently, but im sure it will draw from both.



Taleran said:


> You have to do Zoom or Cold for either of the Flashes. I think a movie director would be more likely to go for Zoom because it has the whole reverse aspect and its a character that can move the same clip as the Flash.
> 
> As much as I love Grodd he would never make it into a movie they have a bias at this point against Talking Gorillas. Out of the rest of the Rogues Mirror Master would make the most interesting movie.



Well I wouldn't want to see Cold as the sole villain. I know movies often suffer from having too many villains, but with the primary draw of the rogues (imo) being their camaraderie and combined strength I think it'd be a waste to just use one.

I think they should go with what you said before. Do the rogues first, establish the flash and his supporting characters (whether its Barry or Wally), then follow up with Zoom. 

And yes, despite Grodd's awesome, hollywood is apeist 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Lex in the movies was a variation of pre-crisis Lex, which is pretty much unrecognizable from present day Lex, Spacey hamming it up didn't help either.
> 
> I mean Hackman Luthor was at least smart, he had a plan and showed a twinge of cunning.



True, he's smart, but he doesn't have that magnificent bastard quality that comics/DCAU lex has.

As for Spacey, much like Routh, I think with a better script and better direction he could have pulled off a much better performance.


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2010)

The fact of the matter is, Daniel Day-Lewis should play Lex. I think we can all agree to that.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

> True, he's smart, but he doesn't have that magnificent bastard quality that comics/DCAU lex has.


True, but he came close at times





> As for Spacey, much like Routh, I think with a better script and better direction he could have pulled off a much better performance.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRVUOGUmxJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

mow said:


> The fact of the matter is, Daniel Day-Lewis should play Lex. I think we can all agree to that.



There are a lot of people I can see playing him. DDL works as does Terry O'Quinn


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2010)

> *3 Inception Stars in the running for Riddler role!*
> 
> Those actors are:
> 
> ...



I think Hardy would do a ridiculously brilliant job.

P.S. On what everyone's saying about Birthright; the sequence with Clark on the African continent and of course how he tried to get "Clark" right, in the mirror I think, were just brilliant.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2010)

How come you can't just tell me a fucking superman story. There isn't a person on gods green earth that doesn't know about superman. I don't need your crap-nothing-actually-happened origin story, give me a fucking superman movie with a villain he can punch in the face, like darkside, or doomsday, brainic, general zod, fuck me jesus don't give me a "just learning how to be sups story" don't beg me to see your shitty movie so superman 2 can be made where he is actually superman. AND FUCK YOU FANBOYS WHO WANT YET ANOTHER ORIGIN STORY/REBOOT/HAMMY LEX LUTHER PLOT.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 3, 2010)

Hank Henshaw, Warner Bros. Hank motherfucking Henshaw.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> That isn't true. Ultima, Everquest and DAoC all contributed more to the genre than WoW did. World of Warcraft just took those elements and a world people were familiar with that was popular and combined the 2.
> 
> Also not all current or coming MMOs are a WoW clone. EvE Online being the best current example and Final Fantasy XIV being the up and coming one.



Ultima, EverQuest and Daoc were bad games. as in god awful. EvE puts people to sleep. and who cares about FinalFantasy again? Yes mmo's made now and forever are not WoW clones, but they aren't less shitty than wow for all intent and purposes and hence ain't any more deserving of peoples money. FUCK YOU GAMERS who play dulled out money to the giant scam that is the mmo genre, making us normal gamers pay *60 dollars* for a game that has skimp single player and a much less robust multiplayer. God damn you tards, SC2(Terran campaign) will be the last blizzard game(i'm slightly less angry because sc1 was my only other blizzard purchase) i purchase because of you dumb fuckers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2010)

Bart said:


> I think Hardy would do a ridiculously brilliant job.
> 
> P.S. On what everyone's saying about Birthright; the sequence with Clark on the African continent and of course how he tried to get "Clark" right, in the mirror I think, were just brilliant.



Hardy and JGL = 

Leo = 

IMO the riddler has a bit of flamboyancy and flair to him. In his opinion, he's the smartest guy in the room and he makes no effort to hide that fact. I just cant see Leo pulling that off.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

DC Showcase DVD coming out, featuring Superman/Captain Marvel team up, with their VAs from JLU.

Neat since Its been a while since we heard Sephiroth Superman


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh wow.


----------



## Bart (Aug 6, 2010)

*Justice League Movie Is a Go*





> Several weeks ago, Warner Bros announced they are planning on fill the gap left by the culmination of the Harry Potter franchise with DC superhero films. With Green Lantern due out in theaters next summer, along with the third installment of Christopher Nolan's Batman trilogy and a rebooted Superman film the following year, fans were beginning to wonder how soon it would be before these heroes came together into one ensemble movie. Now we're a few steps closer.
> 
> A Justice League of America film has been given the tentative green light by Warner Bros. Though the film is still in it's very, very early stages (no script has been officially worked on, but the basic plot is outlined), actors are quietly being pursued to test for the roles. The big surprise is the current team roster: Green Lantern, The Flash, Wonder Woman, Aquaman and Martian Manhunter. That's right, folks, no Superman or Batman; at least not yet. The film will be used to introduce Wonder Woman, Aquaman and Martian Manhunter to general audiences. Both Green Lantern and The Flash movies would have already been released in theaters, so there would be no need to delve into their origins. Either Superman or Batman, or both, could eventually make their way into the script; though at this time the studio is slowly moving forward without their inclusion. Several comics series, including the team's first outing in The Brave and the Bold, have worked quite well without Batman and Superman as a part of the initial team.
> 
> ...



Hopefully not without Superman and Batman, as it says there not in the roster yet, but still pointless to do a JLA film without them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2010)

Honestly, I could deal with Batman coming in later. On the other hand, I just cant see the league without superman.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2010)

considering what cash cows Superman and Batman are, they're gonna be in the movie. just joining a bit later.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 6, 2010)

Using the JLA movie to introduce Wonder Woman, Aquaman and Martian Manhunter to the general audience helps.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea, it's not a bad idea.

As long as Superman's the guy who's like "Let's get our league on, bitches" im good.

And hopefully Batman does the whole "Call me when its important" thing.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 6, 2010)

Would it really be that difficult to do a Wonder Woman movie? I would have preferred Hawk Woman and her mace over Aquaman. Aquaman is too limited. Its still in the earlier stages, so hopefully there are changes to the current roster. I do think JLA has a better chance of being more successful than Avengers. I believe Avengers will be quite a clusterfuck.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2010)

since they're introducing her in JLA, apparently it is. but I like it better this way myself too.



> As long as Superman's the guy who's like "Let's get our league on, bitches" im good.
> 
> And hopefully Batman does the whole "Call me when its important" thing.


*Superman:* I once thought I could protect the world by myself, but I was wrong. Working together, we saved the planet, and I believe that if we stay together as a team, we could be a force that could truly work for the ideals of peace and justice.
*The Flash:* What, like a bunch of... super friends?
*Superman:* More like a Justice League.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

I better see Batman or Superman, they put asses in seats


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 7, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Would it really be that difficult to do a Wonder Woman movie? I would have preferred Hawk Woman and her mace over Aquaman. Aquaman is too limited. Its still in the earlier stages, so hopefully there are changes to the current roster. I do think JLA has a better chance of being more successful than Avengers. I believe Avengers will be quite a clusterfuck.



Hawk-Girl wasn't a founding member of the actual League in the comics...Aquaman was. and until recently most of the Hawk-Girl/Hawk Woman incarnations have been usually members of the Justice Society not the League...with Hawk Man sometimes being a member of both


----------



## illmatic (Aug 8, 2010)

> Geoff Johns, DC's CCO, and acclaimed writer confirmed on his Twitter Account, celebrating the filming of the Green Lantern movie is officially done. While the filming may be done, the movie is just entering the post-production stage inolving the addition to CGI, and editting.
> 
> *GeoffJohns0:* _"GREEN LANTERN IS WRAPPED!!!! Finished the last shot today!!! Celebrating in New Orleans. "_
> 
> Filming began in March of this year, and finished August 6th.



Green Lantern teaser with Harry Potter 7 please.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 8, 2010)

I wonder which version of Aquaman they will go with. Because its pretty clear we are getting Barry & Hal for Flash and GL.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 8, 2010)

Brave and the Bold cartoon Aquaman.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 8, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> Brave and the Bold cartoon Aquaman.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Hawk-Girl wasn't a founding member of the actual League in the comics...Aquaman was. and until recently most of the Hawk-Girl/Hawk Woman incarnations have been usually members of the Justice Society not the League...with Hawk Man sometimes being a member of both



I understand that, but wouldn't the writers be forced to add things to the story to give Aquaman more importance?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I understand that, but wouldn't the writers be forced to add things to the story to give Aquaman more importance?



You mean like they'd be forced to do with *any* character in the movie.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8ovv-W5pcI[/YOUTUBE]

Thats the Green Lantern I want to see.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2010)

jdbzkh said:


> *Spoiler*: __


:33
**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8ovv-W5pcI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thats the Green Lantern I want to see.



Echoing this.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2010)

I always found Stewart to be the most boring character in JLU


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

I want them to blow up moons with punches and fart away galaxies. :33


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I always found Stewart to be the most boring character in JLU



Your opinion doesnt matter son.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

I always thought John Stewart was a TV personality.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2010)

He is its 2 different spellings of John.

Oh and






> Your opinion doesnt matter son.



Sorry but Token black characters do not interest me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2010)

Kyle > Alan >>>>>>>>>>>> The rest of the lanterns.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I wonder which version of Aquaman they will go with. Because its pretty clear we are getting Barry & Hal for Flash and GL.


I can also see them trying to go all Peter David to avoid the "Aquaman Sucks" stigma that has grown prevalent in the wake of Family Guy and Entourage




I also liked that one page in JMS' B/B that made you think how scary he can be underwter


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Kyle > Alan >>>>>>>>>>>> The rest of the lanterns.



Mine would be.

Kyle > Hal > Guy > Alan > Jon

If I wasn't talking about the main ones it would be a much stranger list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He is its 2 different spellings of John.


That's almost as bad Superman's way of keeping his secret identity being wearing glasses.

You ain't foolin' nobody, Green Lantern.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Mine would be.
> 
> Kyle > Hal > Guy > Alan > Jon
> 
> If I wasn't talking about the main ones it would be a much stranger list.



Kyle > Guy > Kilowog > Sodom > Alan > Salakk > Isamot/Vath > Bzzd(for train lulz)> Mogo > Stel > Graf > Saarek > Ash > Hal > Jon


----------



## Amuro (Aug 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He is its 2 different spellings of John.
> 
> Oh and
> 
> ...



It's weird how the suit blends into his skin i know it's not the final product but i wish they went with a more standard look.

As for Kilo's design only thing i think they could change is the skin colour everything else is cool, like what they did with his mouth.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

That and have his face bigger.......and have his bottom jaw protrusion thingys be more defined.

Annnnd I like it when his ears are at the top of his head instead of at the side.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2010)

I wonder which artist's image did they mainly look at for Kilowog. . .


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 11, 2010)

Bruce Trimms John Stewart> Every other Green Lantern.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

No, you're incredibly wrong


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2010)

> *SECRET ORIGIN: THE STORY OF DC COMICS
> *
> Warner Bros. Pictures presents an enthralling examination of the creative forces behind the World’s Greatest Super Heroes in Secret Origin: The Story of DC Comics, an all-new documentary that takes viewers behind the scenes of the iconic company with unprecedented access to the Warner Bros. and DC Comics archives. Narrated by Ryan Reynolds, Secret Origin: The Story of DC Comics will be distributed by Warner Home Video on November 9, 2010 on DVD for $24.98 (SRP). Secret Origin: The Story of DC Comics will also be available On Demand and for Download.
> 
> ...



Trailer:


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Is that Captain Adam or Dr. Manhattan in the top left?

It's narrated by Ryan Reynolds huh? 

I wonder how many jokes he can wedge into it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2010)

That's Osterman, Watchmen is a DC property.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

I might pick this up. (Or download it.)

_Neal Adams, Karen Berger, Mike Carlin, Dan DiDio, Neil Gaiman, Geoff Johns, Jim Lee, Paul Levitz, Dwayne McDuffie, Grant Morrison, Dennis O’Neil, Paul Pope, Louise Simonson, Mark Waid, Len Wein, and Marv Wolfman.
_
I would like to see more insight on these writers and editors and their creative processes.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2010)

Let us know if it works......far as I know street date is the 28th on that movie


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 15, 2010)

yeah it worked. movie is great. i liked the animation ALOT.

i was happy about the voice actors too, especially batman's, since it sounded like they went back to the DCAU days.

not a wide range of heroes in the movie, and so not alot of different fight scenes. batman didn't really fight much either, and i was hoping he would.

anyway i liked it overall.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

Im sure I'll check it out, but honestly im growing really tired of Batman/Superman movies. Not the series itself, but in general.

Even now, the 2 big upcoming DC animated features are All Star Supes and Batman: Year One. Give me Flash, Green Arrow, Zatanna, Aquaman, JLI, Birds of Prey, or the justice society.

New Frontier is my favorite DC animated movie, and a big reason for that is because Bats and Supes dont take center stage.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually have to agree There will be 2 Green Lantern movies before a Flash Movie is even out.  First Flight and Emerald Knights and still no plans for a Flash Movie


----------



## Slice (Sep 16, 2010)

Reposting since not everyone reads the section convo thread:




Slice said:


> Movie was alright, 10 times better than Public Enemies.
> 
> Things i learned:
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Im sure I'll check it out, but honestly im growing really tired of Batman/Superman movies. Not the series itself, but in general.
> 
> Even now, the 2 big upcoming DC animated features are All Star Supes and Batman: Year One. Give me Flash, Green Arrow, Zatanna, Aquaman, JLI, Birds of Prey, or the justice society.
> 
> New Frontier is my favorite DC animated movie, and a big reason for that is because Bats and Supes dont take center stage.



To be fair those two movies are among the best comic book stories ever so I think it can be forgiven.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 16, 2010)

Parallax said:


> To be fair those two movies are among the best comic book stories ever so I think it can be forgiven.



Amen to that my friend.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2010)

Parallax said:


> To be fair those two movies are among the best comic book stories ever so I think it can be forgiven.



True, and im definitely looking forward to those two. I'd just like a little variety.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2010)

I do agree with you, I would love to see a Flash movie be made


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2010)

*COMING IN SPRING*



> Grant Morrison’s spectacular “All-Star Superman” is going to be one of those PG-13 animated straight-to-DVD movies!
> 
> For my money Morrison’s tale is the best Man of Steel saga since Alan Moore penned the final Earth One Superman story “Whatever Happened To The Man Of Tomorrow?” way back in 1986.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Imagine if Morrison's Batman was animated. . .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2010)

One day, and it will be spectacular


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 19, 2010)

Superman/Batman: Apocalypse felt like I was watching a kid movie, than someone died. Please fire the people drawing Superman and Batman...god that was buttttttttttttttttt ugly.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 22, 2010)

*DC: We're Not Marvel*



> If you're a mainstream comics fan, it's all about DC and Marvel. And, of course, that rivalry between the two labels carries over into the film and TV worlds as well. But that doesn't mean that both companies are following the same business plan or strategy. IGN just spoke with Diane Nelson, President of DC Entertainment, and we asked her how DC's movie plans will work vis-a-vis Marvel's.
> 
> "People make an assumption that we're going to mirror Marvel's strategy, for example with Avengers," Nelson told us. "We do have a very different attitude about how you build a content slate. And it isn't necessarily about connecting those properties together to build into a single thing. We think we've got great stories and characters that will lend themselves to great standalone experiences, and that's the way we're focusing on it."
> 
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 22, 2010)

Christina Hendricks as Lois? Fuck yes.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 22, 2010)

Superman/Batman: Apocalypse is a bad bad movie, though the comic book it was based on was also bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 22, 2010)

At least they animated some of Loeb's 'better' works, compared to his recent stuff. . .


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2010)

Next DCU Animated Movie after All Star Superman is titled _Green Lantern: Emerald Knights_


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> At least they animated some of Loeb's 'better' works, compared to his recent stuff. . .



Loeb's best works would be Batman: The Long Halloween and Superman for All Seasons.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2010)

Well this is definitely not going to be a THING like the comic

    Meet Me In The Basement


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Well this is definitely not going to be a THING like the comic
> 
> Meet Me In The Basement



 A more casual approach to appeal to a wider audience. 

It doesn't look bad.

Winter 2011?!!


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 23, 2010)

those lips.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow. That looks really really disappointing.

Something tells me it'll be okay, but to turn one of the greatest superman stories ever into that? Kind of depressing.

I know I should withhold judgment till I see it, but it seems so generic.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2010)

Well this is more than a little dissapoinment.  Though I did like the few designs they took from Quitely.

I'm praying this is just the work of a bad trailer editor.





illmatic said:


> Winter 2011?!!


Well we did get Red Hood and Apocalypse back to back, makes sense there's going to be such a huge gap


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2010)

Saw the trailer and hmmm.....

on another note.....did anybody read that article about Kate Beckinsale returning for Underworld 4?  Nice....


----------



## Bart (Sep 24, 2010)

*Christopher Nolan's Short-list of Directors For Superman Reboot Revealed!*



> Deadline reports that The Dark Knight director & producer of the Superman reboot, Christoper Nolan has a short-list of directors to helm The Man Of Steel's return.
> 
> Producers Christopher Nolan & Emma Thomas are moving forward with upcoming reboot for Superman, with Deadline reporting that they've begun meeting with the following directors to helm the 2012 reboot for The Man Of Steel.
> 
> ...



Duncan Jones or Tony Scott in my honest opinion.

But then again Reeves directed Cloverfield, but I've not really seen alot of films that Liebesman's made, and Snyder would be busy with the sequel to 300, right?


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2010)

I only hope they make a great Superman movie.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2010)

Duncan Jones could make a very very interesting Superman movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Duncan Jones directed Moon, right?

He'd be my vote.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2010)

Although I do not like the part about how they are going for the Byrne Reboot approach. Not one bit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

I hope that, if they do draw from any one superman story, that that story is birthright.


----------



## Bart (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, definitely Duncan Jones 

Also one of the only people I can see at the moment to play Clark is Armie Hammer (he's damn near perfect), not to mention he's been getting raves from The Social Network. I'm tempted to say Jared Padalecki, but definitely Hammer gets my vote on this.

@Whip
If they do it, they better include that scene in West Africa (extremely important scene), but I'm positive they'll be using elements of Superman: Earth One as that's definitely going to be the most contemporary version of Superman; possibly even the best.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Hammer certainly has the look down.

Im not sure how I feel about Earth One. Didn't really like the preview of it.


----------



## Bart (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah he does 

He looks more the part in the Social Network pictures.

Well Earth One does have alot of potential.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2010)

Other than Snyder, I don't know enough about the other directors to make a good guess.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Duncan Jones directed Moon, right?
> 
> He'd be my vote.



Yes, but most people know him as 




(Hint: Duncan Jones is in the middle)


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well Earth One does have alot of potential.



After the other stuff JMS has done recently and the early negative review that was given to the book already(was asked to be taken down). I doubt it, the man can have his moments but something about him and Superman just don't click.

If it is better than Birthright I will eat a Hat.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2010)

and you will post it on youtube.


But its amazing how little hope there is, JMS loves Superman on the same level Mark Waid does, what the fuck happened


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 26, 2010)

*Script for The Flash and GL2 Treatment in Progress
*



			
				SHH said:
			
		

> *"We are working on the treatment for the second film actually, we just started working on that with the same guys who I did the original with (Michael Green and Marc Guggenheim). Those two guys are also writing a script based on a treatment we wrote for 'The Flash,' so that's my involvement with DC right now is the script for 'The Flash' and the treatment for 'GL2.'"*
> 
> A couple things we were interested in learning more about was the tone of the movies, as well as how they'll bring the mythology from the comics into the movie universe. Berlanti had some really interesting ideas about Barry Allen's character, involving his job as a crime scene investigator, which certainly will give the movie a different spin than some may be expecting:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2010)

^ their screwed if GL ends up sucking


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 26, 2010)

So about when does GL2 hit?


----------



## Bart (Sep 26, 2010)

Vegeta said:


> So about when does GL2 hit?



My guess is 2 or 3 years after the first one so probably in 2013/2014.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

I seriously have no faith in this GL movie they're making.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 26, 2010)

> "'GL' is always a bit lighter than that on earth but mixed with a twinge of the space opera, which has its own epic qualities to it. 'Flash' as we're getting into it is interesting, too. Though Barry Allen was a little lighter in the comic, I think because of the nature that he was a CSI and moved in this world of crime before this stuff happened. I think it's tonally somewhere in between 'GL' and 'Dark Knight.' It's actually a little bit darker than when we were working on ('GL'), because you're dealing with somebody who is already a crimefighter in a world of those kinds of criminals and that kind of murder and homicide. I find you talk a lot about different films when you're working on a film, and we spend a lot more time talking about 'Se7en' or 'The Silence of the Lambs' as we construct that part of Barry's world, then I thought when we got into it. It helps balance a guy in a red suit who runs really fast."





> "A third thing I'd throw at you is alternate dimensions, so it's true that we want to find the things that make it? With 'GL,' we used to say there's a space opera component and then there's the down on earth. In 'The Flash,' there's the sci-fi component and there's the crime component and it's fitting those two things together, and the sci-fi thing, we obviously want to nail that and honor that and do that in a way that feels visceral and real and cool and probably more in the tone of 'The Matrix" films or things like that. I always think of 'The Flash' stories where he met Jay Garrick and knows there was Earth Prime and things like that. There's an avenue for these films to broaden the DC Film Universe in that way, so that's the hope."




_"It helps balance a guy in a red suit who runs really fast."_ 

haha ..

It will be fun to see how they balance it all out. The film using a sci-fi matrix style variant to show his speed during action, while combing it with a Se7en CSI type storyline in his regular life outside of being THE FLASH.

Btw, Green Lantern 2 in discussion already. Nice


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2010)

That sounds exactly like a combination of a Flash movie I do not want to see, what would be a bad idea for a first movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 27, 2010)

Flash film seems iffy. 

From the looks of it the guy wants to include every aspect of the flash (time traveler, dimension hopper, forensic scientist, crime fighter), which imo doesn't sound too promising.

Also, the way they're looking to handle the forensic side doesn't look too good. Hopefully they dont try and make some sort of superhero cop drama.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Flash film seems iffy.
> 
> From the looks of it the guy wants to include every aspect of the flash (time traveler, dimension hopper, forensic scientist, crime fighter), which imo doesn't sound too promising.
> 
> Also, the way they're looking to handle the forensic side doesn't look too good. Hopefully they dont try and make *some sort of superhero cop drama*.


Green Lantern has that handled.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)

Darren Aronofski has been added to Nolan's list


----------



## illmatic (Sep 28, 2010)

Warner Bros. wants Natalie Portman to play Lois Lane


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just saw Superman/Batman Apocolopyse. Finally a really good DC animated movie. The others range from meh to decent but this one was great the whole way through. I may even like it better than the original comic arc.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 29, 2010)

the only good part about apocalypse was the last fight


----------



## illmatic (Sep 30, 2010)

Under The Red Hood was better


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 4, 2010)

it was definitely better than Public Enemies which isn't saying much.


----------



## Bart (Oct 4, 2010)

Woah, Ben Affleck was Nolan's first choice to direct Man of Steel


----------



## Rod (Oct 4, 2010)

> @mrmarkmillar
> _Oh, wait. Con gossip: I know who the villain(s) are in Batman 3 and the big scene outside Gotham sounds awesome. Totally timely locale._
> 
> @mrmarkmillar Mark Millar
> _One of the villains is from my favourite childhood run on the character. Again, very unexpected._



I stick to my 2 year old bet: Reaper.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 4, 2010)

Bart said:


> Woah, Ben Affleck was Nolan's first choice to direct Man of Steel



I would have been fine with that.

Say what you will about Daredevil, its all been said before, but its hard to deny that Ben Affleck is a solid director.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 4, 2010)

Bart said:


> Snyder would be busy with the sequel to 300, right?





Liked what he did with the Watchmen. If he goes with that style. It won't be too hard to merge the Nolan franchise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

Expect a lot of slow-mo scenes from Superman.


----------



## Bart (Oct 5, 2010)

My first reaction was:

_'Crap'_

I wanted Duncan Bowie to direct.

C'mon, even Affleck was Nolan's first choice.

It'll be gritty, that's for sure, but I do hope that he doesn't made it like 300 or Watchmen vibe.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh no.

Not Snyder..


----------



## Bart (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep       :3


----------



## Evolet (Oct 5, 2010)

What's wrong with Snyder? 


Also, any new news on Batman3 and Green Lantern?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 5, 2010)

Snyder makes sense, he's an action director. The action has blown in Superman films for about three movies straight. Michael Bay would have been a cool choice with the Nolan's reining him in too. 

I'll  if it's another Lex Luther land story again though.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 5, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Expect a lot of slow-mo scenes from Superman.


fuck i hope not.


----------



## Bart (Oct 5, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Snyder makes sense, he's an action director. The action has blown in Superman films for about three movies straight. Michael Bay would have been a cool choice with the Nolan's reining him in too.
> 
> I'll  if it's another Lex Luther land story again though.



Well it was rumoured to have been Brainaic and Luther, which would still be very awesome; yet apparently it's going to be Zod, which I don't really wish to consider tbh.

But Nolan definitely has more control any anyone on this film, which is what's letting me slowly come to the fact Synder's directing, but only just.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well it was rumoured to have been Brainaic and Luther, which would still be very awesome; yet apparently it's going to be Zod, which I don't really wish to consider tbh.
> 
> But Nolan definitely has more control any anyone on this film, which is what's letting me slowly come to the fact Synder's directing, but only just.



Snyder directing shouldn't be a problem anyway. He gets good performances form actors and can shoot good action and dramatic scenes. He just has scripting problems due to his need to be as close to the source material as possible. 

 @ Luthor finding brainiac and having him build land. It's going to happen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone got a link ot the new animated batman/superman movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

Slow-mo scenes work for Superman though in superspeed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Slow-mo scenes work for Superman though in superspeed.



I think people are worried that it will be overdone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

Like the entire movie is in slow-mo?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2010)

like stuff like this
[YOUTUBE]JGzQVxnnEHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

There's also that unnecessary shot of Silk Spectre turning away from the explosion.

Was a slo-mo REALLY necessary for that?


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 8, 2010)

The movie will be twice as long as it should be through slow mo.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 8, 2010)

*Confirmed*: Green Lantern Trailer To Debut In Front Of Deathly Hallows



> At the New York Comic Con today, Green Lantern writer Geoff Johns told the audience of his spotlight panel that the trailer for "GREEN LANTERN" will indeed be seen in front of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 as many expected.
> 
> Johns also claimed that the movie will be faithful to the comics. ""If you guys like the comics now, you'll probably like the film"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I'll be watching so, so booyah!


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 9, 2010)

> ""If you guys like the comics now, you'll probably like the film"


oh crap.


----------



## Bart (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome :3

I'll be seeing the trailer when I watch DH then


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 9, 2010)

pretty smart move though to debut it with possibly the biggest movie of the year.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking forward to the Black Adam (Arnold Vosloo will be his VA) animated movie


edit: also ASS movie apparently has the Grant Morrison seal of approval


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2010)

This erases all my doubts on that then.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 10, 2010)

Just finished watching Superman/Batman Apocalypse. It was Ok. My favorite part of the movie is how they used heat vision throughout the movie. The ability was displayed well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Looking forward to the Black Adam (*Arnold Vosloo* will be his VA) animated movie
> 
> 
> edit: also ASS movie apparently has the Grant Morrison seal of approval



The Mummy? Cool.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 11, 2010)

Both 'The Flash' And 'Green Lantern 2' Scripts Coming In To Warner Bros By Xmas



These I assume are first drafts of the scripts.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't wait for a Flash movie. My favorite super hero by far.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Apparently Bradley Cooper is the front runner () for the role. He wouldn't be my top choice (NPH), but I think they could do a lot worse.

And yea, im pretty psyched for a flash movie, as my set would suggest.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Its gonna be Wally West right?

thogh that's a stupid question if johns is involved....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Its going to be Barry Allen, in order to continue the silver age theme started by Hal Jordan. The writers have talked about the forensic angle of it, and may have even mentioned Barry by name. So yea, its gonna be Barry.

And I dont get why people think Johns hates Wally. Johns wrote some of the greatest stories Wally ever starred in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Its going to be Barry Allen, in order to continue the silver age theme started by Hal Jordan. The writers have talked about the forensic angle of it, and may have even mentioned Barry by name. So yea, its gonna be Barry.


That is BS i am sorry but it is, Wally should be the main character, he can do the forensic angle, while bringing in the charm

ive read the new flash book and its boring, its just like when they brought back hal Jordan only its harder to swallow  johns  shoving  Barry down my throat



> And I dont get why people think Johns hates Wally. Johns wrote some of the greatest stories Wally ever starred in.


Because he Brought back Barry [who know one was really clamoring for] to indulge his Silver age fetish and pushed Wally firmly into the back round leaving him with no identity for his own, leaving him largely a waste of space


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> That is BS i am sorry but it is, Wally should be the main character, he can do the forensic angle, while bringing in the charm



But Wally isn't a forensic scientist...

Personally, I like Wally more than Barry, but im okay with Barry being chosen for the movie. I never expected Wally to get picked anyway.



> ive read the new flash book and its boring, its just like when they brought back hal Jordan only its harder to swallow  johns  shoving  Barry down my throat
> 
> Because he Brought back Barry [who know one was really clamoring for] to indulge his Silver age fetish and pushed Wally firmly into the back round leaving him with no identity for his own, leaving him largely a waste of space



The new flash book has gotten better recently. Although I admit im still reading it more for the art than the writing.

And frankly, Wally's series was tanking, and the new one is doing much better. If geoff felt he had no more stories to tell with Wally, im okay with him bringing barry back, since nobody had any Wally-centric awesome ideas on the table.

Finally, Wally's not firmly into the background with no identity. He's still a Flash, and he'll be featured prominently in the upcoming "Speed Force" book.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> But Wally isn't a forensic scientist...


 not in the books but he was in the JL cartoon, and they add bitts like that to characters in movies all the time Example: Jarvis being an AI



> Personally, I like Wally more than Barry, but im okay with Barry being chosen for the movie. I never expected Wally to get picked anyway.


 he should of been Wally has been the flash for  what 20 years [10?]



> And frankly, Wally's series was tanking, and the new one is doing much better


all it needed was a reboot and a firm new direction [look at wolverine goes to hell, and invincible iron man]


> If geoff felt he had no more stories to tell with Wally, im okay with him bringing barry back, since nobody had any Wally-centric awesome ideas on the table.


thats just as bad as say "killing of hal jordan for the sake of a Status quo change"


> Finally, Wally's not firmly into the background with no identity. He's still a Flash, and he'll be featured prominently in the upcoming "Speed Force" book.


well i didn't know about the speed force book

but wally being Flash no.2 While Barry is running around being "the guy" makes wally look like a side kick again

this isn't like green lantern cause there an army


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

the only superman plots that won't be utter trash in film is; General Zod, Brainic, Dark Side, and a arkaham asylum type set up with Superman verse entire rogue gallery. Lets be honest its lex luther vs superman with some kyrptonite slowmow beatdown.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> not in the books but he was in the JL cartoon, and they add bitts like that to characters in movies all the time Example: Jarvis being an AI
> 
> he should of been Wally has been the flash for  what 20 years [10?]



Fair point.

And yea, Wally was flash for about 20 years, but Barry is who initially made the character famous to begin with. Also, some of the best aspects of Wally's story (surpassing his mentor, filling the flash boots) kind of require Barry's story.

Just playing devil's advocate here.



> all it needed was a reboot and a firm new direction [look at wolverine goes to hell, and invincible iron man]
> thats just as bad as say "killing of hal jordan for the sake of a Status quo change"



But what im saying is that there was no reboot/firm new direction on the table. Wally's series had been slipping ever since Geoff Johns originally left it. So, DC brought back Mark Waid (The guy who successfully kickstarted Wally's flash series back when it first started) and that tanked.

So when the last guy to make the Flash a blockbuster book says he'll write more flash with Barry, and considering the fact that Barry is a fan favorite who's "fresh" compared to Wally West, it makes sense that DC would be all for it.

And lo and behold, The new Flash book has been selling a lot more, and its definitely a step up from the last Wally books that were put out, so I cant be that angry about it.

Again, I prefer Wally,and I was pissed when I heard the wally co feature (and the proposed kid flash book) were being cancelled, but  I can't be that mad looking at it from their perspective.



> well i didn't know about the speed force book
> 
> but wally being Flash no.2 While Barry is running around being "the guy" makes wally look like a side kick again
> 
> this isn't like green lantern cause there an army



I think blackest night and rebirth both did a good job with the wally/barry dynamic. 

And just as Green Lantern Corps basically became Kyle's book (and freaking rocked), hopefully Speed Force will be the same for Wally


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Fair point.
> 
> And yea, Wally was flash for about 20 years, but Barry is who initially made the character famous to begin with. Also, some of the best aspects of Wally's story (surpassing his mentor, filling the flash boots) kind of require Barry's story.
> 
> Just playing devil's advocate here.


 i guess.... but still *Admittedly butt hurt* barry is just so dull




> But what im saying is that there was no reboot/firm new direction on the table. Wally's series had been slipping ever since Geoff Johns originally left it. So, DC brought back Mark Waid (The guy who successfully kickstarted Wally's flash series back when it first started) and that tanked.
> 
> So when the last guy to make the Flash a blockbuster book says he'll write more flash with Barry, and considering the fact that Barry is a fan favorite who's "fresh" compared to Wally West, it makes sense that DC would be all for it.
> 
> And lo and behold, The new Flash book has been selling a lot more, and its definitely a step up from the last Wally books that were put out, so I cant be that angry about it.


 again fair point, but red hulk sold well too....



> I think blackest night and rebirth both did a good job with the wally/barry dynamic.
> 
> And just as Green Lantern Corps basically became Kyle's book (and freaking rocked), hopefully Speed Force will be the same for Wally


or he will end up like Stewart.....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> or he will end up like Stewart.....



Possible, but the closest parallel to Wally/Barry is Kyle/Hal, so im basing my predictions off that.

I hope that Johns' Flash book continues to sell well, since it just means more flash in general. Speed Force wouldn't have been given the green light if it wasn't for Flash doing well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Both 'The Flash' And 'Green Lantern 2' Scripts Coming In To Warner Bros By Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> These I assume are first drafts of the scripts.



GL2? My, they really have faith in GL.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 13, 2010)

General Zod NOT the Villain of Superman Reboot... For Now



> Question: You were recently chosen as the director of Superman. What have you done to defeat other talented directors and what are you planning to do with this new version?
> 
> Zack Snyder: I'm not sure what I've done, it wasn't like a run race, which would have been easier to do. Anyway, I think that you have to do your best to describe this world and that the character of Superman needs to be relevant again, without disrespecting his mithology. That's my goal.
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 13, 2010)

Tom Hardy lands lead role in the next Batman film?



> While Tom Hardy's plan to play Mad Max in the George Miller-directed Mad Max: Fury Road has hit another delay, the fast-rising Hardy's in the mix for another big film at Warner Bros. I'm told that Hardy has been set by his Inception director Chris Nolan for a lead role in the next Batman  film at Warner Bros.
> 
> Insiders are keeping the role secret and won't even say if he's up for a villain role, but that seems a reasonable assumption. Hardy has followed up Inception with lead roles in the Tomas Alfredson-directed  adaptation of the John Le Carre novel Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy, and he's currently starring with Chris Pine and Reese Witherspoon in the McG-directed Fox comedy This Means War.
> 
> CAA reps Hardy, who's expected to return to Fury Road when it goes.


----------



## Bart (Oct 13, 2010)

Whoever believed that Zod rumour needs to bow their head in shame!

Brainiac is still the favourite to appear in _Man of Steel_.

Illmatic, if that's true then it's either Riddler or Black Mask for Hardy :3


----------



## TSC (Oct 13, 2010)

if they are going to use braniac, is it going to be the humanoid one like in the old comics or the more robotic one like in the animated series?


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

Black mask pleeease


----------



## illmatic (Oct 13, 2010)

A rumor is Killer Croc will be in Batman 3.  


Maybe as a body guard for the big bad?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Whoever believed that Zod rumour needs to bow their head in shame!*
> 
> Brainiac is still the favourite to appear in _Man of Steel_.
> 
> Illmatic, if that's true then it's either Riddler or Black Mask for Hardy :3



He did'nt say it was'nt true.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

> Instead, we’re left with Morrison’s much safer All-Star Superman, slated to become the first animated feature based on his prolific work. The recently released debut trailer (below) bore little resemblance to the poignant interstellar psychedelia of Morrison’s award-winning comic, probably because it was written by Dwayne MacDuffie (Justice League: Crisis on Two Earths) instead of Morrison.
> 
> “I wasn’t upset, because I saw the movie and it’s one of my top three superhero movies ever,” said Morrison. “Only the superfans are going to complain, because the film has about 90 percent of my stuff in it. Much of it is actual dialogue taken from the book.”
> 
> That said, Morrison was never invited to apply his significant writing talent to All-Star Superman’s big-screen leap. “I wasn’t asked,” he said.



ok pretty much all my fears are gone now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 16, 2010)

A Comic creator actually liking adapations of their work BLASPHEMY! (when was the last time this happened Sin City? 300? Frank Miller?)


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

Well yeah, but what gets me is that he puts it in his top 3 best superhero movies he's seen (which interestingly enough includes M. Night's Unbreakable and Disney's Hercules)


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2010)

Ugh, Batman 3 is going to fail so badly, Nolan has no idea what he's doing especially because the Dark Knight was such an utter catastrophe. And Tom Hardy being in Batman 3? don't get me started on how much of a terrible actor he is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ugh, Batman 3 is going to fail so badly, Nolan has no idea what he's doing especially because the Dark Knight was such an utter catastrophe. And Tom Hardy being in Batman 3? don't get me started on how much of a terrible actor he is.



i looked at the username and couldn't believe what i was hearing


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well yeah, but what gets me is that he puts it in his top 3 best superhero movies he's seen (which interestingly enough includes M. Night's Unbreakable and Disney's Hercules)



ah good ol Grant never fails at amusing


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 17, 2010)

> Instead, we’re left with Morrison’s much safer All-Star Superman, slated to become the first animated feature based on his prolific work. The recently released debut trailer (below) bore little resemblance to the poignant interstellar psychedelia of Morrison’s award-winning comic, probably because it was written by Dwayne MacDuffie (Justice League: Crisis on Two Earths) instead of Morrison.
> 
> “I wasn’t upset, because I saw the movie and it’s one of my top three superhero movies ever,” said Morrison. “Only the superfans are going to complain, because the film has about 90 percent of my stuff in it. Much of it is actual dialogue taken from the book.”
> 
> That said, Morrison was never invited to apply his significant writing talent to All-Star Superman’s big-screen leap. “I wasn’t asked,” he said.


so who was pointing a gun at you when you said that, Grant?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Green Lantern has won  @  '10 awards that will air on tuesday on Spike TV. Last year's winner was Iron Man 2

The Lantern shown in the background, Its design looks odd.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 18, 2010)

Green Lantern suit will be CGI.


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

I just want a trailer is that too much to ask


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2010)

there won't be a trailer until a month before release(Jonah Hex cough). that's how DC's trolls. 



illmatic said:


> Green Lantern has won  @  '10 awards that will air on tuesday. Last year's winner was Iron Man 2
> 
> The Lantern shown in the background, Its design looks odd.


more anticipated than Thor which has released a lot of pics and there's even a video flying around. wow.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 18, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Green Lantern suit will be CGI.



I was referring to the Lantern power battery. IMO it will take some getting use to.

I thought it would look more like this...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 18, 2010)

I like it. A month left before the trailer premieres.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the idea of going more sci fi with it, but Im still not a fan of the suit shown on the cover of EW a ways back.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJxnsblGIkE[/YOUTUBE]

He says the GL oath in video.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I like the idea of going more sci fi with it, but Im still not a fan of the suit shown on the cover of EW a ways back.



Eh..that was more of an initial model of the suit.

I dig the "organic-energy" look.

They say that it will be spectacular in motion.

Let's see..

And I now know why they called it the "scream" Spike awards..
Those fangirls..


----------



## illmatic (Oct 18, 2010)

The GL symbol is a . If they go & change the design of teh lantern power battery, where does the symbol fit in?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm pretty hyped for GL. Like really.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Geoff Johns said in a interview teh Green Lantern teaser trailer is "pretty big" but didn't know exact running time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

I never really got into the Green Lantern myself. But you know I'mma watch that shit.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I like it. A month left before the trailer premieres.



That piece of shit looks like a rejected prop from Batman Forever, I'm not feeling it.

Hopefully that's just Abin Sur's Green Lantern or a beta looking lantern before the final shots.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Oa Concept Art_


----------



## illmatic (Oct 21, 2010)

The concept art always looks neat


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2010)

Christopher Nolan reveals official Batman 3 title + NO RIDDLER



> Christopher Nolan has revealed the official title of his third Batman flick. It'll be called The Dark Knight Rises. Awesome.
> 
> That's the first bit of big Batman news. The second is that The Riddler won't be in the film.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

If there was ever, EVER a small chance for a fourth, the awesome potential of the Riddler could sell it.

But am geared to see how Nolan's trilogy will end.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 5, 2010)

The Shazam/Superman short was pretty damn good IMO


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 5, 2010)

I never much paid any attention to Green Lantern. But since I'm partway through Blackest Night I've found at least the slightest bit of interest in it. At the very least I'd like to see how Strong as Sinestro goes. ;3


----------



## illmatic (Nov 5, 2010)

Just the slightest bit of interest?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> The Shazam/Superman short was pretty damn good IMO


agreed. it was really good. and the animation quality was off the charts, probably the best looking animated movie/short DC's produced.

also loved Newburn voicing Superman again, I've always preferred him as Supes than Tim Daly.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 6, 2010)

The animation was A+ quality


----------



## Bart (Nov 13, 2010)

*Green Lantern Pre-Preview*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrBwKMxhtXQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

P.S. Why hasn't there been much discussion on this thread?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Green Lantern Pre-Preview*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrBwKMxhtXQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> P.S. Why hasn't there been much discussion on this thread?



It's a comedy.

Oh lawd..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Green Lantern Pre-Preview*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrBwKMxhtXQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> P.S. Why hasn't there been much discussion on this thread?



Oh dear god...it makes me cringe


----------



## illmatic (Nov 13, 2010)

KILOWOG! 
First shots of Oa!

What I liked about the Pre-preview


----------



## mootz (Nov 13, 2010)

My brother is not gonna be happy when he sees that trailer,

very disappointed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

I liked the construct fist


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 13, 2010)

They made it "funny". Hope that's just the trailer being funny.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

it's *30 seconds* of random clips people, not a trailer


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 13, 2010)

Castiel said:


> it's *30 seconds* of random clips people, not a trailer



Wow sorry trailer police.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

PLEASE tell me you _purposefully_ missed my point

All I mean is that its 30 SECONDS, that's not even a percentage of a movie, its baffling to form any kind of opinion on this.  30 seconds of anything is nothing to base any kind of opinion on, good or bad.

I boggles the mind.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 13, 2010)

Tom Kalmaku played by Taika Waititi 



He looks more like Jonah Hill in the Pre-preview


----------



## The Potential (Nov 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Green Lantern Pre-Preview*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrBwKMxhtXQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





Are they serious!? Thats not Hal Jordan at all! I guess Ryan is going to be playing his typical roll once again.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Humour is the last thing they should be trying to convey in any previews or trailer. They should be going for an epic feel as opposed to what they are showing. It looks cheesy that?s the best way to put it, yes I am aware its only 30 sec but still I am not impressed as all. It's looking like it might be Marvel:3 DC:1.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 14, 2010)

lol movie is gonna be a romantic comedy.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV1FQoEkXcI[/YOUTUBE]

The HD version.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Humour is the last thing they should be trying to convey in any previews or trailer. They should be going for an epic feel as opposed to what they are showing. It looks cheesy that’s the best way to put it, yes I am aware its only 30 sec but still I am not impressed as all. It's looking like it might be Marvel:3 DC:1.



It's Entertainment Tonight, the lowest common denominator between people who watch E! programming and religiously watch TMZ.


This is basically what the GL clip is
[YOUTUBE]1yCtH2xUBXg[/YOUTUBE]





The average ET viewer is stupid is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm surprised they revealed the first scenes of the GL movie in some random commercial.

I can't really say much about it, because of the bad quality of that YouTube clip. The suit looks kinda funny and when he kicks that guy it looks rather strange. Still, I reserve my judgment for when I see a full 2 min. 1080p trailer in all it's HD glory on my flatscreen.

I still have high hopes for this movie.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol, that Green Lantern preview looked like crap to me. I don't see any reason for me to go and pay for the movie when it looks like a comedy made to profit off of a big name -_-.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> It's Entertainment Tonight, the lowest common denominator between people who watch E! programming and religiously watch TMZ.
> 
> 
> This is basically what the GL clip is
> ...



This man speaks the truth.

If you're basing your opinion of this movie off an ET clip, then I guess you're a member of the demographic they are attempting to target.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

Like I said, it's a 30 second clip made for idiots.  Not comic fans, or movie fans.  They add in what they feel will draw interest from people watching ET


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Like I said, it's a 30 second clip made for idiots.  Not comic fans, or movie fans.  They add in what they feel will draw interest from people watching ET



Pretty much. I can't wait for the trailer to drop in it's entirety. THat's something I can base an opinion off of, not this crap.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2010)

Come on guys, it was a "pre-preview" on ET of all places. Can't make opinions from that.


----------



## mootz (Nov 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This man speaks the truth.
> 
> If you're basing your opinion of this movie off an ET clip, then I guess you're a member of the demographic they are attempting to target.



If they were of the target demographic wouldnt they enjoy the trailer?


I love it when people try to act elitist and witty on the internet, lulz always ensue.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2010)

mootz said:


> If they were of the target demographic wouldnt they enjoy the trailer?



Yea, but people shouldn't be basing their opinion of the movie on this preview. It's silly, whether that opinion is positive or negative.



> I love it when people try to act elitist and witty on the internet, lulz always ensue.



Not trying to be witty or elitist, just think people shouldn't judge a movie based on a series of clips targeted towards the watchers of Entertainment Tonight.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2010)

Mootz loves him some E!


----------



## Rod (Nov 15, 2010)

I heard there will be an extended preview next week?

Kind of like that 7 mins one of TDK.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2010)

and don't forget the first trailer will be tied with Deathly Hallows 1


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow that trailer makes the movie look sucky


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)

ET showed more footage tonight

SINESTRO!!!!!!

I am worried about Blake Lively, She didn't sound very convincing.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope all of you guys are right. That this is just a 30 sec preview worth shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*GOD I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT!!!*


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)

The CGI still looks rough & unfinished imo. Even for a teaser.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

illmatic said:


> The CGI still looks rough & unfinished imo. Even for a teaser.



Luckily that can all be fixed in post.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJABsJQCZHA[/YOUTUBE]
Subbed in español 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Luckily that can all be fixed in post.



the dialogue they used for the trailer was also lackluster


----------



## The Potential (Nov 16, 2010)

That Trailer was alot better.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

"Responsibility? You?"
"....Let's hope so."

Fucking awesome. My only complaints are some CG issues, which like I said, can most likely be touched on in post.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)

Abin Sur reminds me of  in the teaser


----------



## The Potential (Nov 16, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Abin Sur reminds me of  in the teaser



I can see the resemblance.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 16, 2010)

I think this is the same trailer shown during a private screening at comic-con.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)

THE BACKGROUND LOOKS NEAT!


----------



## The Potential (Nov 16, 2010)

illmatic said:


> THE BACKGROUND LOOKS NEAT!



I just might have to get someone to crop that and make it my Sig.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

So have any of you changed your opinions about the suit? I initially was not a big fan of it, and Im still not a big fan of the shot of Ryan showing Tom, but I thought Sinestro looks awesome. Love the "veins" with the green light running through.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> I just might have to get someone to crop that and make it my Sig.


Its now my new desktop wallpaper!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So have any of you changed your opinions about the suit? I initially was not a big fan of it, and Im still not a big fan of the shot of Ryan showing Tom, but I thought Sinestro looks awesome. Love the "veins" with the green light running through.



I still have some reservations towards it, but it looks better than I thought it would.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So have any of you changed your opinions about the suit? I initially was not a big fan of it, and Im still not a big fan of the shot of Ryan showing Tom, but I thought Sinestro looks awesome. Love the "veins" with the green light running through.



Yeah, I'm a bit more comfortable with the suit now. Sinestro does indeed look awesome!




illmatic said:


> Its now my new desktop wallpaper!



It's already your Sig!!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm confused. Is that the same trailer that will be attached to harry potter 7? Didn't even get to see Hector Hammond action. I like how Hammond looks though. And Black Lively sounded like a robot in the looker room scene.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2010)

Tomar looks cool (thoughI wonder if its supposed to be Re or Tu)


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)

All the other Lanterns body suits looked better then Ryan/Hal's one in the trailer.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

illmatic said:


> All the other Lanterns body suits looked better then Ryan/Hal's one in the trailer.



Yea, I think it looks a lot better "active" when you can see the light coursing through the suit.


----------



## mootz (Nov 17, 2010)

still dont like the look of the movie, 

full link trailer was basically what i expected from the 30 sec vid


----------



## The Potential (Nov 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> All the other Lanterns body suits looked better then Ryan/Hal's one in the trailer.



_I was thinking the same thing._


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 17, 2010)

Edit: I don't know why I posted that update in the DC thread. 

So, um....I really liked the song used in the trailer.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 18, 2010)

Marvel Comic Movie Thread ->


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

I wasn't wowed the chick playing Carol seems terrible and it seemed like they were trying to hard with he "you can over come great fear lines"


----------



## Piekage (Nov 20, 2010)

. Explains why that trailer felt so familar to me.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 20, 2010)

Piekage said:


> . Explains why that trailer felt so familar to me.



They got all their info from Wikipedia.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 21, 2010)

illmatic said:


> They got all their info from Wikipedia.



Does that make what they said wrong? Doesn't change the fact that there are more then a few similarities based on the trailer and what we've seen in previous comic book movies.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 21, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Does that make what they said wrong? Doesn't change the fact that there are more then a few similarities based on the trailer and what we've seen in previous comic book movies.



Well the first one is kinda wrong. Hal Jordan is indeed a womanizer, so it makes sense to establish him as that type of character.

The others all just seem ridiculously nitpicky. "OMG, Green lantern is flying!? SO UNORIGINAL!!!!"


----------



## Rod (Nov 22, 2010)

I look at some posts (around some forums) and wonder...

It'll, actually, be over the top hilarious when a Wonder Woman movie gets going (if ever). 

Her fandom (save one or other) is much more of a pain in the ass than anything you've ever witnessed.

Think about polemics/need of essays for every bit of detail discussed.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks scary enough, although Parallax shouldn't make a huge appearance in this film.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 22, 2010)

i really like the Green Lanterns costumes it make more sense being made out of energy,i also love the ring design.


----------



## Bart (Nov 23, 2010)

*Rumoured plot for Man of Steel:*

...though the film will feature the ‘red/blue blur’, Clark Kent will be the central focus of the story. 

In the Christopher Nolan produced reboot, Kent’s _"a young journalist, traveling for the globe, who would rather solve problems and help people without resorting to using his special powers. When he is compelled to use his secret powers to intervene in a crisis in West Africa, Clark returns to Smallville to learn more about his origins and the hero he was born to be."_

Rather Birthright-ish, isn't it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2010)

I heard that Tom Hardy will be playing Hugo Strange in the next Batman movie.  Fact, Fiction, or Rumor?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2010)

Rumor              .


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2010)

I like the sound of Man of Steel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Rumoured plot for Man of Steel:*
> 
> ...though the film will feature the ?red/blue blur?, Clark Kent will be the central focus of the story.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a movie that is just trying to piss you off intentionally. I hope that stays a rumor.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2010)

You dont like it CMX  

Although this movie has potential for the main baddie to be kryptonite  And fuck that. Enough with the green rocks.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2010)

> Sounds like a movie that is just trying to piss you off intentionally. I hope that stays a rumor.


Birthright was fucking great


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know what that is, but that plot sounds terrible.

Like the whole movie he'll be crying about having to use his powers. If I wanted to watch a drama about a guy with powers that doesn't want them I'd watch Heroes re-runs and punch myself in the testicles.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2010)

Im fine with any plot as long as we stay away from Kryponite.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2010)

Birthright is a comic book that follows that basic plot.

and there was no whinning to be had, just you know, he acted like how a real person thinking over a major life choice would probably act, with you know thinking and  meditating, not crying.

Also moments like this were had

official betting thread


----------



## Bart (Nov 23, 2010)

_Birthright_ was good, but so was _Earth One_ :3


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll wait for a trailer. I just hope they'll have a competent villain that can compete with him toe to toe.


----------



## Captain America (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm planning on watching the Green Lantern movie when it comes out.

It might have Sinestro and Parallax as the villains.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sinestro is not the villain, he's a hero with the set up for his fall for the sequel.

Definite villain is Hector Hammond, the script also had Legion, but its unconfirmed if he's in the movie/been replaced with Parallax/not in at all


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sinestro is a hero with a set-up for a fall; the fall is not necessarily in the sequel. If it followed the comics would'nt it be more likely that Hal finds out Sinestro is corrupt in the middle of his training, then after exposing him and becoming a full Lantern _then_ returns to deal with Hammond?

Means the sequel won't have to waste any time dealing with his fall; it can get straight to his revenge plot (which might well involve forming the Sinestro Corps). In that sense he'd be the films secondary villain.

Maybe Legion/ Parallax falling to Earth has something to do with him, and Hal finds out in the middle of discovering he's a tyrant. Or it's revealed and he's defeated at the end. Either way I don't expect his "fall" to be something they'd save for the next film.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 23, 2010)

His voice sounded weak, with no luster behind it when he was reciting the Lanterns Oath.

I mean he suppose to sound confident, and uses a voice full of authority  when he recite the Oath.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> His voice sounded weak, with no luster behind it when he was reciting the Lanterns Oath.
> 
> I mean he suppose to sound confident, and uses a voice full of authority  when he recite the Oath.



Hal? But he's just beginning. It's no big deal; it would be weirder if it _was_ filled with confidence at this early stage.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

I wonder who the next Superman will be...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 24, 2010)

Bart said:


> _Birthright_ was good, but so was _Earth One_ :3



Birthright >>> Earth One.

Not saying Earth One was terrible, just that birthright was much better.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 24, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I wonder who the next Superman will be...



Mon-El?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Mon-El?



no for Nolan's version of Superman


----------



## The Potential (Nov 24, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Mon-El?



God I hate his outfit..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2010)

These Dark Knight rumors are killing me.  I desperately want details.  I suppose I shouldn't feel too bad.  It sounds like Christian Bale, Morgan Freeman, and Michael Caine have no idea about the film either.

Just give us some more casting information, Nolan!


----------



## illmatic (Nov 28, 2010)

Green Lantern has been one of if not DC comics top selling comics, so it makes sense they would make a Green Lantern movie.

Wonder Woman is the most iconic DC Comics character after Superman and Batman. So I do think they don't want another Superman returns & are trying to get the movie just right.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2010)

Also don't forget Geoff Johns is in charge of green lighting all shows and movies now 

Also Flash's scripting is almost done.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I saw the preview for the _Green Lantern_ movie today when I went to see _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ (which I shall discuss in the appropriate thread), and it was very impressive. I hope that it devotes sufficient time to character and plot depth and development and is not too corny or campy, which most superhero films are not in recent years. The special effects were very impressive, but how do the writers expect the audience to believe that a tiny half-mask can conceal Hal Jordan's true identity? That tactic may have been acceptable in past decades, but now, most audiences wish for more realistic, less idealistic, and more "gritty" themes in superhero movies, so I do not see why a mask that conceals his entire face would not be feasible; I am certain that such a mask could be "cool" and "intense" in appearance without being too different from the original mask.


i not sure but i think that the green lantern costume is chosen by the ring based on personality and culture of the weirder.i do agree he would look better whit not it.



besides Superman can conceal his identity by just using glasses.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2010)

no one really ... wants to make a WW movie, so nothing has come of it


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 28, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Also don't forget Geoff Johns is in charge of green lighting all shows and movies now
> 
> Also Flash's scripting is almost done.



Yes, there is a fucking god.


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

With the exception of some really strange story decissions in Blackest Night so far i am pretty confident in Johns ability to not wreck this.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Also Flash's scripting is almost done.



Please tell me your talking about a live action movie.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 30, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why does no one wish to make such a movie? Wonder Woman is a very popular character, plus she probably the best-known female superhero in the United States, and no recent live-action production featuring has been made, and thus a movie about her would be a very good idea for today's audience.
> 
> Out of all the superhero movies that have been made in the past several years, nearly all have featured male superheroes, and the few movies that did feature female superheroes, most notably _Catwoman_ and _Elektra,_ were not very popular or successful. I find that to be very unfortunate, for I would like to see female superheroes receive greater mainstream recognition by the general populace.


basically, they(producers, directors, writers) just couldn't agree on an idea. which is fortunate, since some of those ideas for her movie were pretty terrible.

there was one where Donna Troy was the lead/Wonder Woman and _the_ Wonder Woman, Diana, is her mother.


and lol Geoff Johns. I expect Hal Jordan is going to get wanked and have 5 movies coming out in the next 5 years.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2010)

All-Star Superman 2-Disc Special Edition DVD features approximately 1 1/2 hours of exciting extra content, including:
Feature film (est. 75 min)
-Sneak Peak at Green Lantern: Emerald Knights, the next DC Universe Animated Original Movie
-Featurette: “Superman Now” – In a moment of inspiration, Grant Morrison was provided an opportunity to revamp the Man of Steel into something modern, something more relevant for today’s audience. This is the story of All-Star Superman – where it all started, and what it came to be
-Two bonus episodes from animated television series handpicked by Bruce Timm

All-Star Superman Blu-Ray™ Combo Pack will include approximately 2 1/2 hours of intriguing bonus features, starting with all of the content available on the 2-Disc Special Edition DVD and adding:
-Featurette: “Incubating the Idea” – A conversation with Grant Morrison
-Audio Commentary: Bruce Timm and Grant Morrison
-All-Star Superman Digital Comic Book
Standard and high definition versions of the feature film
-Digital copy on disc of the feature film

HOLY fuck those Bonus features.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2010)

Worth every freaking penny of that 25 dollar tag. christ i want this for xmas


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

Another Green Lantern Animated Movie......


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 30, 2010)

^already beenestablished :33!


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> ^already beenestablished :33!



FFFFFFFFF. Where the "French Toast" have I been all this time???


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

Bit of a darn shame that McDuffy couldn't make it for the Commentary, would have been neat to hear how talk about how his adaptation process went.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2010)

is all star superman out yet?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

Taleran's image has the release date


----------



## illmatic (Dec 1, 2010)

Hans Zimmer to Score Zack Snyder-directed Superman.



> On Jan. 1 he starts scoring Chapter 4 in the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise, which shot months ago in Hawaii. He’ll follow that with the Sherlock Holmes sequel, a Kung Fu Panda follow-up; then he’ll work on Nolan’s new Superman chapter.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2010)

Is the Superman movie coming out before Batman 3?  Or is Hans Zimmer not involved in that one?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Is the Superman movie coming out before Batman 3?  Or is Hans Zimmer not involved in that one?



Who says Hans can't do both? 

Seriously though, I'd be ridiculously amazingly off the wall surprised if Hans wasn't doing Batman 3


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

So Nolan makes comments on two rumors

1).  No digital Ledger cameo in Arkham

2). Tom Hardy will play a "MAJOR ROLE", but will not confirm if he's good or bad.



Rukia said:


> Is the Superman movie coming out before Batman 3?  Or is Hans Zimmer not involved in that one?



The Bat movies have always been Zimmer/Newton collaborations, I'm _assuming_ list is for his solo scores.  But yes Supes is comng out first.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 3, 2010)

CW to adapt DC's 'Raven' into series


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 3, 2010)

^ oh great more pretentious emo bull shit


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2010)

please let her be hot


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2010)

I just don't see how Raven can hold her own series by herself to be honest...whatever happened to that Martian Manhunter series that we were supposed to be getting as well


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I just don't see how Raven can hold her own series by herself to be honest...whatever happened to that Martian Manhunter series that we were supposed to be getting as well



there gonna appeal to the Twilight vampire fangirl demographic

"whaa my dad a demon and  my life sucks no only am i an anticrist i have boy troubles too "


 you know its true


----------



## illmatic (Dec 4, 2010)

once upon a time their was a Aquaman series for CW with the guy who plays Green Arrow on Smallvile cast to play Aquaman.

They made a pilot but it never made it to TV.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvmB8uCSRMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2010)

> Bit of a darn shame that McDuffy couldn't make it for the Commentary, would have been neat to hear how talk about how his adaptation process went.


McDuffie

DC keepin the man down.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 5, 2010)

illmatic said:


> once upon a time their was a Aquaman series for CW with the guy who plays Green Arrow on Smallvile cast to play Aquaman.
> 
> They made a pilot but it never made it to TV.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvmB8uCSRMQ[/YOUTUBE]



Interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2010)

Ving Rhames?  He must have filmed his segments for Aquaman and Piranha 3D on the same day.  LMMFAO.  

Seriously though... Aquaman?  Raven is bound to be better than that crap.  Cast Summer Glau please.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Ving Rhames?  He must have filmed his segments for Aquaman and Piranha 3D on the same day.  LMMFAO.
> 
> Seriously though... Aquaman?  Raven is bound to be better than that crap.  Cast Summer Glau please.



I would be okay with this, but CW doing a tv show on an angsty teenage superhero just sounds like a recipe for disaster. 

If this is as awful as I think it is going to be I'd rather not have Summer Glau be a part of it.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 6, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Seriously though... Aquaman?  Raven is bound to be better than that crap.  Cast Summer Glau please.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> I would be okay with this, but CW doing a tv show on an angsty teenage superhero just sounds like a recipe for disaster.
> 
> If this is as awful as I think it is going to be I'd rather not have Summer Glau be a part of it.



Summer Glau is right now part of teh cast of NBC's superhero-like  "The Cape" that starts in January. 


> Summer Glau as Orwell – an investigative blogger who wages war on the crime and corruption in Palm City. She becomes Vince's ally and helps him.



One disaster to the next?

 looks young enough to pull off Raven


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Smallville'ing Raven?

Oh. . . boy.


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Ving Rhames?  He must have filmed his segments for Aquaman and Piranha 3D on the same day.  LMMFAO.
> 
> Seriously though... Aquaman?  Raven is bound to be better than that crap.  Cast Summer Glau please.



Wait, you believe Raven > Aquaman.

The same Aquaman who had his son killed, his hand devoured by Piranahs, the King of the Seas. Who actually battled one of Imperiex's constructs



Then again, he'd probably get the same treatment as Superman on Smallville, oh wait, I mean the Blur


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wait, you believe Raven > Aquaman.
> 
> The same Aquaman who had his son killed, his hand devoured by Piranahs, the King of the Seas. Who actually battled one of Imperiex's constructs
> 
> ...


I didn't say all that.

I do think that the special effects I just saw in that promo were a disaster though.  And I don't have a lot of faith in an Aquaman adaptation.  They would Twilight it up.  Some dude would walk around without a shirt on all day.

Raven is bound to be better than that.  Whirlwind did a good job mentioning why it's also a concern.  They probably saw how successful the Teen Titans franchise was and thought there was some money making potential there.  I expect sort of a Birds of Prey type of thing.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 6, 2010)

illmatic said:


> once upon a time their was a Aquaman series for CW with the guy who plays Green Arrow on Smallvile cast to play Aquaman.
> 
> They made a pilot but it never made it to TV.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvmB8uCSRMQ[/YOUTUBE]



Hmmm....I'd have watched that.

Maybe not right away, but after a few episodes, I could see that it might have turned pretty decent.

Don't think the SFX were _that_ bad either.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

I think its just going to be another buffy clone, except instead of a chipper blonde fighting the forces of darkness while dealing with "average" teenage issues it'll be a moody "misunderstood" dark haired chick.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 6, 2010)

Hans Zimmer *NOT* Scoring Superman Reboot



> THR: The internet is buzzing with rumors that you’ve signed on to Zack Snyder’s Superman project. Any truth to that?
> 
> Hans Zimmer: You know, it’s like some dirty quote taken out of context. Let’s just be absolutely straight here: I have never in my life met Zack Snyder. I think I need to give him a ring...
> 
> ...


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Possible Aquaman movie coming later

Andrew addressed that.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 6, 2010)

Coolness... and then perhaps Aqualad b/c he's my new favorite dc :33


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Which Aqualad.

Garth, the guy whose been Aqualad for years or the new one who was just recently made up for Young Justice and Brightest Day, the son of Black Manta.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 6, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Which Aqualad.
> 
> Garth, the guy whose been Aqualad for years or the new one who was just recently made up for Young Justice and Brightest Day, the son of Black Manta.



from the new series young justice when he made an appearance in the pilot episode that was aired a few weeks back i think 

[YOUTUBE]wWjkT8zd7w8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Dec 7, 2010)

That Aqualad doesn't even have any full stories written about him yet, it would be hard to make a movie out of him. He only recently appeared in two issues of Brightest day.

All we know is that he's the son of Black Manta. The guy whom murdered Aquaman's son.

Funny thing though is that Aquaman is now protecting the boy from Black Manta.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 7, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> That Aqualad doesn't even have any full stories written about him yet, it would be hard to make a movie out of him. He only recently appeared in two issues of Brightest day.
> 
> All we know is that he's the son of Black Manta. The guy whom murdered Aquaman's son.
> 
> Funny thing though is that Aquaman is now protecting the boy from Black Manta.



It is qutie funny isn't it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 7, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Hmmm....I'd have watched that.
> 
> Maybe not right away, but after a few episodes, I could see that it might have turned pretty decent.
> 
> Don't think the SFX were _that_ bad either.



You can find that aquaman pilot online. I watched it. Years ago. It kinda sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2010)

I went back and watched Batman Begins today.  Al Ghul closed his eyes and seemed to be at peace when he realized he was about to die.  Any significance to that?

The rumors about cameos from the Joker and Two-Face were both shot down by Nolan himself.  What about Liam Neeson?  He could be in this film; couldn't he?  Even if he's actually dead... there could be flashbacks or something.

I don't know.  The vibe I have from Batman Begins is that his story isn't over.

Damn.  I really want a press release.  Now would be the perfect time.  Marvel has all the buzz right now.  Steal that motherfuckin' thunder!


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I went back and watched Batman Begins today.  Al Ghul closed his eyes and seemed to be at peace when he realized he was about to die.  Any significance to that?



It was'nt really "at peace"; he just knew when he was screwed and when to give up like a man.



> The rumors about cameos from the Joker and Two-Face were both shot down by Nolan himself.  What about Liam Neeson?  He could be in this film; couldn't he?  Even if he's actually dead... there could be flashbacks or something.



Unlikely. I don't think that part is important to the story.

God damn it! I want Two-Face!



> I don't know.  The vibe I have from Batman Begins is that his story isn't over


.

My vibe that it is is stronger than yours.



> Damn.  I really want a press release.  Now would be the perfect time.  Marvel has all the buzz right now.  Steal that motherfuckin' thunder!



He'll wait till their movies come out to do that.


----------



## Glued (Dec 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  I really want a press release.  Now would be the perfect time.  Marvel has all the buzz right now.  Steal that motherfuckin' thunder!



Maybe its because Marvel has ABC origin stories.

1) Boy gets bit by spider
2) Boy gets powers
3) Boy's uncle dies

1) Scientist makes super soldier serum
2) Scientist gets exposed to gamma radiation
3) Scientist becomes green monster

1) Cripple doctor finds staff
2) Cripple doctor becomes god of thunder

With DC, you have conflicting origin stories. Wonder Woman, a part of the trinity (Yeah right), has had a screwy origin story. She's recently been rebooted

Aquaman has been retconned back and forth.

Hawkman has been retconned back and forth so many times that I honestly don't care about him. I don't care if he was an Egyptian pharoah. I don't care if he's a Thanagarian. 

Powergirl was retconned  between being a Supergirl from another universe to an Atlantean.

Red Tornado has been retconned between Android, to android with an elemental spirit. He was either made by Ivo or Warren.

Hopefully they sort out a Flash movie.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 13, 2010)

Green Lantern trailer was underwhelming, it seems like they resorted to CGI far too much


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Green Lantern trailer was underwhelming, it seems like they resorted to CGI far too much



The problem isn't that they resorted to CGI, but that the CGI was unpolished. Personally, I think they rushed the trailer in order to get it out in time for Harry Potter, which was without a doubt the best movie to pair the trailer with.

For comparison, there was about 6 months between the end of Thor's filming and the debut of the trailer. For GL it was half that. 

On the other hand, Thor also had a teaser for Comic Con which was only about 2, maybe 3 months after filming had ended. That one was on par (or maybe even worse) then the most recent GL trailer.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muCtJsy-d9w[/YOUTUBE]

And *this* is why Hugo Strange could, should and *will* be the bad guy in _Batman 3._

And, seeing this trailer, it pretty much cements it for me that this is who Tom Hardy will probably be playing.


----------



## Bart (Dec 22, 2010)

*Did David S. Goyer Reveal Zack Snyder’s ‘Superman: Man of Steel’ Plot?*



> This excerpt from Goyer’s foreword seems to telegraph his intentions:
> 
> “There is a heart breaking moment halfway through the first chapter in which young Clark is told the truth about his heritage. He races out into the night, sobbing, stumbling through the cornfields. Eventually, his foster father, Jonathan, finds him.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 22, 2010)

> He races out into the night, sobbing, stumbling through the cornfields. Eventually, his foster father, Jonathan, finds him.


 overly sensitive Clark Kent.
and does Jonathan have powers too?



> Geoff


well, fuck.



> For the first time I was able to grasp how lonely Clark must have been when he was growing up.


what about Lana and that other guy?
is he going to be a REAL loser in this movie? no friends, a total outcast even before he realizes he's not human?

that totally blows.



> But I’ve got one advantage that the screenwriters who came before me didn’t have—and that’s access to all the wonderful Superman stories written by Geoff Johns—first and foremost being the SECRET ORIGIN issues reprinted in the very volume you are now holding


there are better Superman stories out there than Johns' crap.

this is looking like another bad Superman movie.


----------



## Glued (Dec 22, 2010)

They need Black Manta for Aquaman movie

[YOUTUBE]_UFLyYSg7ts[/YOUTUBE]

One of the few DC villains that ever got away with murdering an infant.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2010)

Saw the GL trailer in theatres.

I cringed at the Hal's costume change.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## The Potential (Jan 5, 2011)

Castiel said:


>



Thats really to bad yo....


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 5, 2011)

Im actually relieved. Gotham's batman is too dark and realistic-like for a superman collab.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 6, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Im actually relieved. Gotham's batman is too dark and realistic-like for a superman collab.



Yeah, I saw it coming concidering but still...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Comics and cartoon batman are both brought up to be supermsart martial art wonders who are the greatest detectives as well as having the most advanced technology anywhere. Movie batman may be a martial art wonder, but he is still very much a man. Movie batman also doesn't have the superadvanced sci-fi tech that cartoon and comic batman have, and he's nowhere near the detective that they are. He would simply be too hard to write in with Superman. Especially if they are trying to go for a superman with a major threat villain. What they hell is Bale Batman gonna do against Zod, or Mongol, or Brainiac?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 6, 2011)

He aint gone do nothin, he gone die.

I very well see your point though. It just wouldn't work.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Its sounds retarded, but Burton and schumaker batman would work well with superman. Cause you really need to suspend your beliefs when you watch what their batman does.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2011)

Schumacher on Superman.

Visualizing the costume made me cringe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2011)

I still hope they go the shared universe route down the road. I'd be really bummed if we never got an interpretation of Batman that could fit in that universe.

Nolan's film don't have to be included, but I still dont see why it cant just be placed at the start.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 19, 2011)

Ryan Reynolds would have been a good Flash. Not Green Lantern.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2011)

Depends on which flash you're talking about. Ryan Reynolds would make a great Wally West, but an awful Barry Allen (the flash they're using in the movie).


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes Tom Hardy is playing Bane gonna give The Batman some pain in 2012


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 19, 2011)

Anne Hathaway as Catwoman


----------



## Bart (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like Joe Manganiello's running for Superman :3


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 27, 2011)

Its the guy from True Blood. I had to look him up since I didn't know him by name. (Also, I had no idea he was Flash Thompson in the first Spider-Man franchise.) I'm leaning towards no, but I need to see what he looks like with glasses first before I step off the fence.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 27, 2011)

Just keep Brandon Routh. He has the Superman look.

As far as merging Batman and Superman together there is still time. Remember how Batman became a little bit more tech friendly in Dark Knight. The new suit, the sonar for the building in Japan and how he use it to track Joker. I think little by little today's Batman will get more tech savy.


----------



## Bart (Jan 28, 2011)

Robin Williams is being rumoured for Hugo Strange :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bart said:


> Robin Williams is being rumoured for Hugo Strange :WOW



1- Source please.

2- I fuckin' called it!

3- Nolan must be stealing my ideas


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2011)

As long as he doesnt make jokes im good


----------



## Bart (Jan 28, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> 1- Source please.
> 
> 2- I fuckin' called it!
> 
> 3- Nolan must be stealing my ideas





You called Robin Williams being Strange? 



Legend said:


> As long as he doesnt make jokes im good



:WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I actually made it back in the thread for _The Dark Knight_, and a year or two ago. Trouble is I can't track down that thread. 

Found another one about Batman 3 villains where I said much the same thing though.

Whip Whirlwind might remember; he was there when I said it.

I foretold Hugo Strange even earlier, maybe a couple of months after _TDK_ came out. I like to think I was the first man on the Internet to do so, because I'm just that awesome/ deluded.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2011)

Williams can be extremely creepy.

If this is true i fully support the casting


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah, here we are.





masamune1 said:


> Actually, he'd be a decent Hugo Strange. It would be one of those more serious Williams roles (and he'd need to lose some hair, and grow a beard) but he could be a good choice for an obsessive madman.



MysticTrunks said he'd like to see Williams in the movie, and I suggested he'd be good as Hugo. This way back in last July.

Am I psychic? Am I a prophet? Perhaps. But I just like to think, I am _that damn good. _


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

Brandon Routh is the most adorable superman ever :33


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Didn't know this but apparently some of _The Dark Knight Rises_ will be filmed in Romania.

I'm hoping that parts of Bucharest will be used for Gotham City, to make it actually a little "Gothic" for once, rather than just a stand-in for Chicago.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2011)

Superman actor is casted:


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

failgay brandon routh please.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank God its not Brandon Routh...I hate Shaw so much.


----------



## Bart (Jan 31, 2011)

Woah!

I was expecting Armie Hammer 

Cavill was brilliant in the Tudors; he auditioned for Batman I think.
And he's English :WOW


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Didn't know this but apparently some of _The Dark Knight Rises_ will be filmed in Romania.
> 
> I'm hoping that parts of Bucharest will be used for Gotham City, to make it actually a little "Gothic" for once, rather than just a stand-in for Chicago.



Gothic? 

There is not a single gothic bone of arhitecture left in the skeleton of Bucharest's body.

I live there,I know it.

The Old Center has beautiful pre-1900's (and even buildings built between the two world wars,some great stuff),I'll give you that..but it's not really well taken care of and the buildings have started to decay somewhat.

You CAN find in Bucharest examples of communist utilitarian arhitecture or the new,sleek and souless,glass-and-steel buildings.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Thank God its not Brandon Routh...I hate Shaw so much.



Shaw was a good character


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> Shaw was a good character



Seconded


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

Hopefully this time Superman does't sucks.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 31, 2011)

Each Superman seems to be getting slightly shorter after Chris Reeve. Superman will be 5 foot 3 by 2060.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it'll be mediocre at worst, and the action scenes will no doubt be pretty sweet.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

Not to mention the visuals


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah with Zach Snyder, at the very least it shouldn't be _boring_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Huh, Matthew Bomer was considered for the role, interesting. Personally, I'm glad Bryce Larkin isn't going to be superman. Given his height, charm, and hair (and the amount of acrobatics he does in chuck), I've always imagined him as another superhero entirely.



EDIT: Although, considering the inevitable "British superman OH THE HUGE MANATEE!!!!" that came up, I'd be curious what ignorant reaction would be to a gay superman.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Huh, Matthew Bomer was considered for the role, interesting. Personally, I'm glad Bryce Larkin isn't going to be superman. Given his height, charm, and hair (and the amount of acrobatics he does in chuck), I've always imagined him as another superhero entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Although, considering the inevitable "British superman OH THE HUGE MANATEE!!!!" that came up, I'd be curious what ignorant reaction would be to a gay superman.



What are the odds of a Nightwing movie ever being made?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What are the odds of a Nightwing movie ever being made?



SHUT YOUR MOUTH!

Let me dream


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> SHUT YOUR MOUTH!
> 
> Let me dream



Tis a cruel world we live in.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2011)

The guys Cavill beat for the role


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Who's the guy on the far left?

The rest look too young imo, cept Armie I guess. Ozy would tank it, I know that much. And Bomer is just too much of a pretty boy in my eyes to nail the role. Maybe its just because I like both Chuck and White Collar, but I can't disassociate him from charm (and by that I mean bruce wayne charm, not clark kent charm) and wit.

Now I just hope they nail the origin corretly. By that I mean


Seriously, thats all you need. Then just go to journalist pre supes clark a la birthright.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 31, 2011)

Brandon Routh had the perfect Superman look. I think he deserved another chance.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Brandon Routh had the perfect Superman look. I think he deserved another chance.



Unfortunately he totally breaks the whole reboot thing. I completely agree that he was a good superman, and I think if given a different script could be amazing. However, the amount of confusion it would cause among the average viewer is just too much. At least, that's their argument


----------



## The Potential (Feb 1, 2011)

So thats the new Man Of Steel. I don't know about his acting, but he looks the part.


----------



## Bart (Feb 2, 2011)

Well if his acting wasn't good then Nolan wouldn't have accepted him as Clark ^

P.S. Joseph Gordon-Levitt is apparently confirmed for _The Dark Knight Rises_ :WOW


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

Joseph Gorden Levitt Joins Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Nightwing ftw :ho


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

That would be weird to just crowbar Nightwing into the story and then go "Oh hey weren't you suppose to be a little kid called Robin?"


----------



## The Potential (Feb 2, 2011)

Bane will be in TDKR!?


----------



## Bart (Feb 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Nightwing ftw :ho



 

He'll be confirmed for either of these:

_Harvey Bullock 
Jean-Paul Valley 
Hugo Strange 
Deadshot 
Black Mask_

I didn't say Strange, due to his age; but I can't see why _Gordon-Levitt _couldn't play him, despite those rumours of Robin Williams possibly portraying him.



The World said:


> That would be weird to just crowbar Nightwing into the story and then go "Oh hey weren't you suppose to be a little kid called Robin?"



The chances of Joseph Gordon Levitt playing Nightwing are about the same as him being confirmed as Poison Ivy. 



The Potential said:


> Bane will be in TDKR!?



Yeah :3


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess Henry Canvil wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Cavill certainly looks the part


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow.  No Lois Lane in the Superman film?  I'm a bit surprised.  But I would actually say that I am pleasantly surprised.

I like Alice Eve the most out of the potential female leads.  The other two women are simply too old.  And Diane Kruger always has a German accent regardless of the role.  I don't think she fits.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 4, 2011)

Now I'm excited!

I wonder how they are going to do Bane.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh.

And the No Lois Lane thing... I got it from this source.


----------



## Bart (Feb 4, 2011)

Just because Lois isn't the lead doesn't mean she's not in it :3

Looks like it could be Lana :WOW

I'm just waiting on the possible Lex and Brainiac casting!


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 4, 2011)

Erica Durance should be Lois Lane. She does a great job in Smallville.


----------



## Bart (Feb 4, 2011)

Some have suggested the lead being _Lori Lemaris_ :3


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2011)

No Lois = Win. Most of her portrayals fail. I agree Erica is a good Lois.


----------



## Bart (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually it seems Lois is in it it seems :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2011)

Collider is now reporting that Robin might be in The Dark Knight Rises.  I used to consider them a credible source, but lately they seem to have no problem reporting rumors.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2011)

Robin is abit :S


----------



## Bart (Feb 6, 2011)

Rumour destroyed 

I mean, Robin? 
Dick Grayson seems far more likely, but I doubt it :3

Bruce is still pretty young; given BB and TDK are only 6 months apart from each other.


----------



## kibokun (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah, bruce is young, nolan said it himself
also, bale's gonna bail from the project if there's a robin


btw, newbie here
go easy one me would you


----------



## Bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah :3

I mean I'd still prefer Dick Grayson over Robin - though it's too early I suppose.

Bruce wanted pass on the _"mantle"_ to Harvey, but pretty much can't for obvious reasons shown in TDK. This is my thought - when Bruce eventually dies, who does he wish to pass on his mantle too? Or even before that I should imagine.


----------



## kibokun (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't think Bruce's gonna pass his "mantle" on just yet,

I think the title pretty much said it, Batman's gonna rise, rise so high that he completes himself, as a man, as a hero
We finally see Batman as one of The World's Finest

maybe Nolan's gonna give a glimpse of Dick Grayson, just a bit though, something for Bruce and the next guy who makes Batman to think about


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2011)

So All Star Superman was pretty damn fucking good. Bar is set Hollywood make something Live Action that doesn't suck with the character now.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2011)

all star was a slight dissapointment. it was good but cut out ALOT of stuff from the original comis. the parts about his dad dying etc were mmy favourites parts so i was pretty mad about that. the 12 labours weren't even shown.

i don't see why they made the animated movie if it wasn't going to be use all of the story to be honest. but i guess i still liked it for what it was.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2011)

Because if they used all of the story it would have been 3+ hours long.

It also helps to make both the comic and the movie distinct experiences, and would keep the movie from dragging for people who had not previously watched the comic.

Sure they cut things but that is why I own the original. This is true for all adaptations. The ones that fail to understand this become overly long trying to appease WAY too many people, instead of first trying to make an entertaining product in the medium they are using.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah you're riight. my friend who didn't read it was watching at at the same time and said he still it seemed fine as it was even though he didn't know what was taken out.

i still liked it too. it's just some scenes i did want to see. the part in the past about his dad was my favourite so i was just dissapointed i didn't see that animated.


----------



## Bart (Feb 13, 2011)

kibokun said:


> I don't think Bruce's gonna pass his "mantle" on just yet,
> 
> I think the title pretty much said it, Batman's gonna rise, rise so high that he completes himself, as a man, as a hero
> We finally see Batman as one of The World's Finest
> ...



Yeah I agree :3

But as Harvey said in the Dark Knight:

*Harvey:* _"Look, whoever the Batman is, he dosen't want to do this for the rest of his life, how could he? Batman is looking for someone to take up his mantle." _


----------



## Glued (Feb 13, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> all star was a slight dissapointment. it was good but cut out ALOT of stuff from the original comis. the parts about his dad dying etc were mmy favourites parts so i was pretty mad about that. the 12 labours weren't even shown.
> 
> i don't see why they made the animated movie if it wasn't going to be use all of the story to be honest. but i guess i still liked it for what it was.



Agreed, there was also the lack of action such as when Jimmy turned into Doomsday being cut out. The music was...uninspiring. Superman killing Solaris was a bit out of character, especially after he begged for mercy. Some of the parts, I had hoped they would expand upon more such as Superman's battle with Solaris.

It was just too short. And they could have left out the Kryptonian couple and instead bring in Bizarro world.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 13, 2011)

The Solaris scene was the exact same as in the book except for what he says
 I still doubt he killed him.

Bizarro World was a good bit to cut because translating that to movie would be more annoying to people especially considering how annoying it was to a lot of people just in the comic.

Everything else taken out is all with focusing what they talk about and keeping the narrative on the present / that pull the 

A List


*Spoiler*: __ 




-While Lois is in the Fortress her meeting with the Unknown Superman is removed.
-Samson still has his newspaper which does 2 things, One, Lexus ad, Two the article itself.
-As much fun/awesome as the Jimmy episode was it doesn't really help the message they are going with the film.

-Lex issue is a damn good character study on the main villain and doesn't swerve too off pace. Also helps 'theme'

-Pa Kent Issue, 1) This issue was a Flashback and doesn't help to move the narrative forward thus keeping the timeline simple. 2) It wasn't foreshadowed with the Unknown Superman. Again great issue doesn't fit with the 'theme' of the movie, it is however referenced in a small scene.

Bizarro basically is Superman is helpless while WACKY adventures go on all around him totally random change of tone and mood for the middle of a movie. Obviously taken out.

The Kryptonians provided two things 1) A way to take Kandor off the board elegantly and still set up their arrival 2) More on the theme(more on that later)

Issue #10 is Perfect but it is only perfect in a comic, also the ending of the issue would not work within a movie period.

11/12 provide the Big Finish, which also provides both half of the Superman formula and back to that theme.

If Superman is always punching everyone people can not relate to him and instead brand him as overpowered and how do these people provide him with threats. The central theme of the movie is repeated by both the main hero and villain "Brain beats Brawn every time". Every threat that is defeated in the movie is through Thinking rather than punching, except when rage overtakes. Superman is a scientist he isn't all about Punching everything standing in his way.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2011)

So All star Supes isnt anything like the comic then?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Bart said:


> Yeah I agree :3
> 
> But as Harvey said in the Dark Knight:
> 
> *Harvey:* _"Look, whoever the Batman is, he dosen't want to do this for the rest of his life, how could he? Batman is looking for someone to take up his mantle." _



But as Bruce himself said in the same film, about such copycats:

*Bruce:* _"Thats not....exactly what I meant when I talked about inspiring people."_

Bruce does'nt want to be just the first in a line of Gotham vigilantes. He wants to be the cataclysm that turns Gotham against its culture of crime and corruption. Harvey taking up his mantle was meant to mean he'd take the fight out in public, into the courts. He does'nt want someone to do what he is doing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 13, 2011)

All Star Superman was fantastic. I thought it did the comic justice for the most part.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah well what Bruce doesn't get is that things tend to take on a life of its own he may have wanted the people to "Rise" and stand up to the criminal element throughout Gotham but instead he became the springboard for a "Vigilante Movement" instead.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 13, 2011)

All Star Superman was beautiful.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 14, 2011)

I didn't know a Green Lantern film was coming out until I read this thread. That's pretty cool, I hope it'd done well.

Speaking of DC films, am I the only one here that would love to see a film about The Question?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2011)

No, no you're not.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2011)

I honestly do not think you can do a Question Movie. He isn't Iconic enough over the other Detective movies to craft his own image.

He is your generic pulp detective without a face.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe, but I would at least like to see a Question-based animated film.

I'm also surprised that there hasn't been a Green Arrow film yet. GA certainly has the iconic status of Green Lantern.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2011)

If Batman: TB&TB has taught us anything, it's that the Question in Apokolips is the greatest thing _ever_


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

> I honestly do not think you can do a Question Movie. He isn't Iconic enough over the other Detective movies to craft his own image.
> 
> He is your generic pulp detective without a face.



They could do all the cool Denny O'Neil kung fu stuff or the insane DCAU version.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Maybe, but I would at least like to see a Question-based animated film.
> 
> I'm also surprised that there hasn't been a Green Arrow film yet. GA certainly has the iconic status of Green Lantern.



I think there's supposed to be some kind of Green Arrow movie, one that blends his origin in with being trapped in a prison for supervillians. Not sure if that got trashed or not.

Anyways, I'd love to see an adaptation of Green Arrow: Year One. It's basically the superhero version of Castaway meets Die Hard.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2011)

mow said:


> If Batman: TB&TB has taught us anything, it's that the Question in Apokolips is the greatest thing _ever_



This is DC Movies and The Question. The likelihood of that happening outside of the greatest Cartoon ever is how likely.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2011)

Quit poopin' on my dreams, man!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

But seriously though I would watch a Denny O'Neil style Question movie, or hell if they're crazy enough a Jeffrey Combs voiced Question (hey not like we see his face ) being completely insane and talking about aglets while going through trash and punching people.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2011)

I would love to see a conspiracy theory insane babbling Question rummaging through my garbage while punching people in the face.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 15, 2011)

I liked The Question in JLU. I'd definitely watch a animated movie about him.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 15, 2011)

A animated short movie might work. Example the ones collected in superman/Shazam!. The DC Showcase animated shorts: featuring The Specter,Green Arrow, Jonah Hex


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 15, 2011)

I actually think a Question television series could work really well. Definitely on FX, or Showtime.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 16, 2011)

illmatic said:


> A animated short movie might work. Example the ones collected in superman/Shazam!. The DC Showcase animated shorts: featuring The Specter,Green Arrow, Jonah Hex



Yeah, somethnig along the lines of that would be nice.

My favorite short out of the listed was, The Specter.

Now thats what I call *Vengence!*


----------



## Bart (Feb 16, 2011)

*Script problems for Man of Steel*



> _*Insiders say the closely-guarded script for Superman suffers from major third-act problems,* and the studio faces a ticking clock on that franchise, legally speaking; if a Superman film isn’t in production by 2013, Warner Bros. loses the rights to the entire Superman franchise and would have to re-license it from its original creators — the estates of Detective Comics writers Jerry Siegel and Joe Shuster — at great if not prohibitive expense._



I bet you anything it's most probably because Nolan and Goyer wrote the story similar to how they did with _Batman Begins_ and _Dark Knight_, in that it's a stand-alone film, and I doubt Warner Bros. would like that.

Leaving Goyer to write the screenplay on his own ...
They need to bring Jonah Nolan on board!

I wonder if Snyder will be asked to leave :WOW


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

The Nolans hould be incorporated into every movie.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 16, 2011)

*Adrianne Palicki Is NBC's Wonder Woman!*






> Adrianne Palicki ("Friday Night Lights") will star in the title role of "Wonder Woman," a new series pilot from David E. Kelley ("Boston Legal," "Ally McBeal," NBC's "Harry's Law").
> 
> The series pilot is a reinvention of the iconic DC Comics title in which Wonder Woman – a/k/a Diana Prince – is a vigilante crime fighter in Los Angeles but also a successful corporate executive and a modern woman trying to balance all of the elements of her extraordinary life.
> 
> ...


Read more: Adrianne Palicki is Wonder Woman! - ComingSoon.net 

She's 5' 11" (180.34 cm) and looks to have the right build.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 16, 2011)

> The series pilot is a reinvention of the iconic DC Comics title in which Wonder Woman ? a/k/a Diana Prince ? is a vigilante crime fighter in Los Angeles but also a successful corporate executive and a modern woman trying to balance all of the elements of her extraordinary life.






_Really?_


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2011)

It will last one or two seasons. It's gonna suck ass.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Chee said:


> It will last one or two seasons. It's gonna suck ass.



Stop killing my dreams 

And it's not a movie so wrong thread.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2011)

Chee said:


> It will last one or two seasons. It's gonna suck ass.


This.

Do you guys remember NBC's Bionic Woman series?  Apparently NBC doesn't because this sounds incredibly similar.  The other networks rejected this for a reason.  It's not the right time and this isn't the right format.

Wonder Woman will be an embarrassing failure.


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> _Really?_



You haven't read the pilot script?

Oh boy, it's _hilarious_


----------



## The Potential (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't see a Wonder Woman anything working.


----------



## Bart (Feb 17, 2011)

It could ^

I mean I could obviously see them tackling a film, given that by the end of next year we'll already be exposed to Batman, Superman and Green Lantern. If it's handled well, I'm sure it could be a fairly awesome film; but the script would have to be utterly fantastic.

She's a very important part of the DC Universe, mind you :WOW


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> The Nolans hould be incorporated into every movie.



I really hope not.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 17, 2011)

what costume will Wonder Woman be wearing in the show? this information is important.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I really hope not.




What do you got against "The Nolans?"


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2011)

mow said:


> You haven't read the pilot script?
> 
> Oh boy, it's _hilarious_



Hilariously bad?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

NBC = nothing but cancelled.

Why would anyone sign with NBC anymore?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_blOQEu9ws[/YOUTUBE]

I hope the opening is as catchy as this.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder why DCs Wonder Who was whacked by NBC:

No Gratuitice Nudity
No Sex
No Graphic Violence


----------



## Glued (Feb 17, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I wonder why DCs Wonder Who was whacked by NBC:
> 
> *No Gratuitice Nudity
> No Sex
> No Graphic Violence*



1) Diana is naked on multiple occasions

2) Greek mythology...umm yeah, don't want to go there.

3) She cut off medusa's head, snapped Maxwell Lord's neck, chopped a groove in Ares's head. Threatened to castrate Quetzalcoatl.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah Wonder Woman does shy away from the dismemberment when the case calls for it


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone else have a feeling that they're going to completely fuck up the Green Lantern movie?


----------



## Bart (Feb 18, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Does anyone else have a feeling that they're going to completely fuck up the Green Lantern movie?



Nope, given that it's directed by Martin Campbell.

Apart from _First Class_, this is the only superhero film that I vaguely find to be optimistic for, and the entire structure of the Green Lantern as a whole is rather Star Wars-ish tbh, thus I doubt they'd do such a thing with it.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2011)

Have DC discussed the possibility of a animated film with the Justice Society of American? I also hope they decide to do Teen Titants: Judas Contract.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Green Lantern looks kind of shitty, really. But I'll reserve judgement.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2011)

That scene when he puts the costume in front of his friend at the apartment made me want to puke. I don't have high hopes for any Green Lantern movie.

He could have just been introduced within the Justice League movie like they did in New Frontier. I never found Green Lantern interesting enough for him to get his own movie but that's my opinion I guess.

Also there is a rumor about a Batman series after Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> It could ^
> 
> I mean I could obviously see them tackling a film, given that by the end of next year we'll already be exposed to Batman, Superman and Green Lantern. If it's handled well, I'm sure it could be a fairly awesome film; but the script would have to be utterly fantastic.
> 
> She's a very important part of the DC Universe, mind you :WOW



What would you say is the best female lead action movie?

Dependent apon your answer, I could change my view of a Wonder Women anything, actually working.


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2011)

Motoko Kusanagi!


----------



## Bart (Feb 19, 2011)

The Potential said:


> What would you say is the best female lead action movie?
> 
> Dependent apon your answer, I could change my view of a Wonder Women anything, actually working.



Kill Bill I and II
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Aliens


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 19, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I can't see a Wonder Woman anything working.



Including animation? Her movie is one of the best DC animated movies that they've made. Plus her eps in the Justice League were pretty good as well.

Oh and it's already work in Live action it was called Xena the Warrior Princess. 



> You haven't read the pilot script?
> 
> 
> Oh boy, it's hilarious



Yeah the script they wrote just isn't Wonder Woman. If anything it could work for a character like She-Hulk who's a lawyer in the comics or Power Girl who's a business woman in the comics. What they should have done is simply made a Xena type series where it takes place in Wonder Woman's mythology world where there's Gods and Demi-Gods not take her out of it and put her in the real current time world trying to be a normal woman. What they should do is have her face Gods/Demi-Gods and kick some ass.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 19, 2011)

Tanit Phoenix "Wonder Woman" Audition

Tanit is gorgeous, but the character she's auditioning for is clearly NOT Wonder Woman.
this show is going to really fail.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 19, 2011)

They turned Wonder Woman into Power Girl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

It'll be the day when live-action Power Girl is on the big screen.

I'm estimating more than a decade from now. Even with the JL movie, I doubt she'll appear.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 19, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Tanit Phoenix "Wonder Woman" Audition
> 
> Tanit is gorgeous, but the character she's auditioning for is clearly NOT Wonder Woman.
> this show is going to really fail.



Oh gawd. Just rename this series to Power Girl please.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 19, 2011)

that's not even Power Girl. maybe if it was a badly written Power Girl, because she isn't like that.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 20, 2011)

Bart said:


> Kill Bill I and II
> Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
> Aliens



Yes those were quite good movies. Now that you put that out there, I can see a Wonder Women live action working. Might be quite badass to..



Gutsu said:


> Including animation? Her movie is one of the best DC animated movies that they've made. Plus her eps in the Justice League were pretty good as well.
> 
> Oh and it's already work in Live action it was called Xena the Warrior Princess.



I stand corrected. I completely forgot about the DC animated Wonder Women. That movie kicked so much ass it was ridiculous!

Never thought i'd like a female super hero movie over the males. Wonder Women's animated movie was the best out of the bunch IMO.

Now you guys have given me hope on a good Wonder Women live action movie..

I'd be quite mad if they ruined it considering how well Wonder Women animated has be written so far.


----------



## Bart (Feb 22, 2011)

Kevin Costner seems to be considered for Jonathan Kent :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

Can I get a Hellzzzzzzzzzz ya for Kevin Costner playing in this new Superman film


----------



## Bart (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah lol 

I really hope that he gets it.


----------



## redneuro (Feb 22, 2011)

All I care about is Bane being in the next Batman... Oh and power girl is dead... she and prince valiant got convolutedly sucked up into a gourd last chapter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Kevin Costner as Pa Kent? How old is Superman supposed to be in this film?


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Smallville old i take  I think we might see a emo Supes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Is he going to sport a frohawk and wear an all-black suit while playing Linkin' Park?


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Apparently its a Supes having an identity crisis before he wears the S. 

So yeah expect something along those lines CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Is he going to be standing on top of a building, crying, mascara running down his face, and lightning striking him repeatedly?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

Or hopefully we get birthright supes. Traveling the world as a freelance reporter figuring out what he wants to do with his life and his powers, while still helping people when he can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe we'll get super-emo Superpunk that refuses to use his powers and cries about having to be different.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats the one i see as well, tears will be shed, he shall accidentally hurt someone and start bawwing about it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

I might be the only one, but I really can't see Zach Snyder pulling that with Superman.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

We shall see alot of epic visuals and action, but please no slow-mo shots


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> We shall see alot of epic visuals and action, but please no slow-mo shots



I'm fine with a little slow motion to show Superman's speed relative to the rest of the world.

Like there's a scene in birthright where he's talking to someone and a passerby accidentally spills a drink on her. Then, he moves his cup to catch the drink before it spills while the person he's talking to is still on the same word.


----------



## Bart (Feb 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I might be the only one, but I really can't see Zach Snyder pulling that with Superman.



Well Snyder doesn't really have any script input, apart from David Goyer and Christopher Nolan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I NEVER ASKED FOR THESE POWAHHHHSS!!!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

I havent read birthright maybe i should try it, is the art good?



CrazyMoronX said:


> I NEVER ASKED FOR THESE POWAHHHHSS!!!!



Jonathan Kent


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> I havent read birthright maybe i should try it, is the art good?



Pretty good, I mean, I've seen better, but its very good. IMO the best superman origin story, and certainly the most cinematic. If this movie was just birthright: the movie, it would be awesome.

Actually, you can judge the art for yourself


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Will definitely check it out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

But can he sneeze away the galaxy?


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

I never read that kind of Superman 

Even though my fav Superman is from Earth-22 and his pretty much a god who can live up to a 1000 years


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Pretty good, I mean, I've seen better, but its very good. IMO the best superman origin story, and certainly the most cinematic. If this movie was just birthright: the movie, it would be awesome.



It would probably have to put up with some of the criticism levied at _Superman Returns:_ not enough fighting, Lex Luthor _again;_ the plot, while better and more action-packed, is still a tad anti-climatic (and a little derivative; reminds me a bit of _Watchmen)_.

It could be great, but a lot of people would still be disappointed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> It would probably have to put up with some of the criticism levied at _Superman Returns:_ not enough fighting, Lex Luthor _again;_ the plot, while better and more action-packed, is still a tad anti-climatic (and a little derivative; reminds me a bit of _Watchmen)_.
> 
> It could be great, but a lot of people would still be disappointed.



Not enough fighting? I just ran through it, and there's"

There's the scene in Africa, the chopper scene in metropolis, the robbery, his attack on Lex's little base, and then the huge fake kryptonian robots scene.

Then there's other stuff like when he stops the train and holds a bridge together, which are still pretty actiony. That's plenty imo.

I don't think Lex again is a bad thing, since Lex has never been done correctly on Film.

And the plot is still better than anything since Superman II.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually enjoyed Superman Returns. I don't know why people hated on that so much.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know why people hated on that so much.



Because Superman Returned


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

You enjoyed it? I didnt like it. At all.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## masamune1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Not enough fighting? I just ran through it, and there's"
> 
> There's the scene in Africa, the chopper scene in metropolis, the robbery, his attack on Lex's little base, and then the huge fake kryptonian robots scene.
> 
> ...



Most of that isn't fighting; its Superman kicking the crap out of whoever is stupid enough to mess with him. The robots are the only thing that pose anything resembling a challenge.

I admit, I haven't read that story for a couple of years, so I'm probably simplyfying things a bit; but still, by "fighting" I mean actual fighting, against proper supervillain enemies like Brainiac, Doomsday, Darkseid, or his more human foes like Metallo, Parasite or the rest.

I'm not saying _I_, personally, have a problem with _Birthright;_ I'm just noting a lot of the criticisms levelled at _Returns_ and I think that, ultimately, it has a lot in common with that film in most regards. Its _betterm_ but iI don't think its different enough to give the fans what they are supposedly after.

I agree that they should do Lex properly for once (though that wasn't quite the best take on him); but I don't think, as it is, that he can be expected to carry a film on his own anymore. He'll need to share the screen either with another major villain (like Brainiac), or with Clarks superpowered rogues as lackeys or something similar. He's a victim of overexposure, even if the modern version of the character hasn't been seen on the big screen yet.

Doesn't matter if the plot is better; its still a bit disappointing considering its from the most brilliant evil mind on the planet. He could come up with better.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually enjoyed Superman Returns. I don't know why people hated on that so much.



I liked it too, though Lex's plot was dumb. But it really should have been a reboot, not a midquel.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


>




RIP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I liked watching Superman kick ass and tank bullets. I didn't care about anything else.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 22, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


>



WHAT!!!

Just the other day I was on his site, looking his comic script examples and stuff. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Glued (Feb 22, 2011)

Dwayne McDuffie RIP


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Most of that isn't fighting; its Superman kicking the crap out of whoever is stupid enough to mess with him. The robots are the only thing that pose anything resembling a challenge.
> 
> I admit, I haven't read that story for a couple of years, so I'm probably simplyfying things a bit; but still, by "fighting" I mean actual fighting, against proper supervillain enemies like Brainiac, Doomsday, Darkseid, or his more human foes like Metallo, Parasite or the rest.



You make a good point, a lot of those times Superman isn't really challenged. However, the challenge comes from him taking down these "easy" threats while at the same time making sure NOBODY gets killed.

A fight can be made much more chaotic when a noob superman has trouble cutting down on collateral damage and what not. 

But like I said, it's a fair point, and I can understand the need for serious fights, but I personally only need one or two of those.



> I agree that they should do Lex properly for once (though that wasn't quite the best take on him); but I don't think, as it is, that he can be expected to carry a film on his own anymore. He'll need to share the screen either with another major villain (like Brainiac), or with Clarks superpowered rogues as lackeys or something similar. He's a victim of overexposure, even if the modern version of the character hasn't been seen on the big screen yet.



Another good point. That's why I think the Lex/Lane/Metallo trio works so well. You have the brains (Lex), the random mooks (Lane), and the big fight guy (Metallo). Just Lex probably wouldn't work on the big screen.



> Doesn't matter if the plot is better; its still a bit disappointing considering its from the most brilliant evil mind on the planet. He could come up with better.
> 
> I liked it too, though Lex's plot was dumb. But it really should have been a reboot, not a midquel.



For a second I thought you meant Mark Waid when you said most brilliant evil mind haha. But yea, Lex has come up with better.

Anyways, while I personally would find a birthright movie awesome, I can see why others would want something different. However, I do think that when drawing from a specific book, birthright is one of the best for that. Specifically, everything up until Lex's plot (Clark as a traveling reporter, deciding to be superman, moving to metropolis, the first few times he dons the cape, etc. )

Sort of like how Year One, Long Halloween, and Dark Victory were for Nolan's first two movies.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, so sudden. Dwayne McDuffie, may you RIP.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2011)

The Flash is getting a movie, I know that for sure. I feel like if GL does well they'll think of putting more in the works.

Oh, and check it.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgLbBf02Nxg[/YOUTUBE]

For those who want their Nathan Fillion GL fix.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 23, 2011)

There is also this sneak peek vid


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 24, 2011)

Emerald Knights looks promising.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

Fillion's voice seemed a little out of place to me.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fillion's voice seemed a little out of place to me.


Wuuuuuuuuuut?! 

For now I have more faith in the animated-movie than I do in the live-action film.


----------



## Bart (Feb 26, 2011)

Viggo Mortensen's being rumoured as a villain in Man of Steel 

I really hope that he'll be revealed as _Lex Luthor_ :WOW


----------



## Glued (Feb 26, 2011)

KNEEL BEFORE ARAGORN!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

"my Friends...." 

*gives the Hobits the Doe eyes* 

"You kneel...BEFORE ZOD!"


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2011)

I like it, he's a great actor


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2011)

Viggo is so underrated, hope this is true. :33


----------



## Bart (Feb 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> Viggo is so underrated, hope this is true. :33



Indeed :3

I'm confident that he'll be confirmed as either Luthor or Brainiac, if it comes to that, as having Zod in _Man of Steel_ is like writing a love letter to Donner.

Zod is a big _'NO NO'_ :WOW


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2011)

Brainiac could work and him being a Robot would be a nice double play on the title.


----------



## Glued (Feb 27, 2011)

Superman: You are just a machine, but I AM A MAN!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> "my Friends...."
> 
> *gives the Hobits the Doe eyes*
> 
> "You kneel...BEFORE ZOD!"



Well done, well done.

I could see him as either Zod or Brainiac. If we get a brainiac movie they really really need to include the super badass"Welcome to Earth" scene, where Supes is stomping Brainy into the mud.


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Feb 27, 2011)

As much as I love Zod, if it is gonna be him, they could have left the movie to Singer.

More Donner circle jerk.


----------



## Bart (Feb 28, 2011)

Daniel Day-Lewis considered for a role in _Man of Steel_ 

Oh my ... this is turning out to be utterly awesome!


----------



## Glued (Feb 28, 2011)

Holy shit Kevin Costner for Pa Kent


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2011)

So is anybody else annoyed at Zod being the villian? Even beyond the whole "Donner did it!" argument, I feel like Zod is too big for the first film. IMO he's just too large a character that he'll overshadow Supes, sort of like how Joker overshadowed Bats in TDK.

I would have much preferred a Ra's/Scarecrow type thing out of Lex/Lane+Metallo. Of course, Lex would have to be very distant form any actual villainy.


----------



## Glued (Feb 28, 2011)

I would prefer Lex to be introduced in the second film.

With Zod you have a character Supes can actually punch.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So is anybody else annoyed at Zod being the villian? Even beyond the whole "Donner did it!" argument, I feel like Zod is too big for the first film. IMO he's just too large a character that he'll overshadow Supes, sort of like how Joker overshadowed Bats in TDK.
> 
> I would have much preferred a Ra's/Scarecrow type thing out of Lex/Lane+Metallo. Of course, Lex would have to be very distant form any actual villainy.



Well, firstly, I don't see how you can complain about Zod being "too big" for a first film then say that you preferred the arrangement in _Begins_ with *Ra's Al Ghul.* Relative to Batmans rogues gallery, Ra's would be friggin' Darkseid and Zod would be like Two-Face or something.

*If* it is Zod- and from what I see thats not quite confirmed- I can go with it. Its a little disappointing for being repetitive but no, I don't think he is too large a character, not when his competition includes guys like Brainiac and the rest. It would depend on how its done but it could fit quite well since, like Ra's as done in _Begins,_ he is tied in with Supermans' origin story and thus is probably one of the easiest to introduce, and a natural foe, which means they also don't have to worry about doing too many backstories. They are probably also thinking that Zod is one of the baddies fans of the films, rather than the comics, will be most familiar with, so it will be easier to attract a larger audience since more people will recognise him than, say, Darkseid or maybe even Brainiac.  

Hopefully Lex- proper, corporate tyrant Lex- is in it too, and his status doesn't change so that he's still a big time villain for the rest of the new series. I can see them doing _Birthright_ except that, instead of Lex's plan for the third act, it is Supes' fighting Zod in a more spectacular finale`, with Luthor in the background up to no good and perhaps, at the end, capitalising on the events of the movie somehow. I can see it work.

Basically Zod can be made to be a tad more expendable. While he's a great villain, he's also the one who has been the most wasted in the comics and I don't think it would be a great loss to use him as an introductionary advesary. It leaves space for the other, better villains to have their moment in the sequels yet gives Supes an enemy of a sufficient threat level, and the audience the fight they have been waiting for.

*EDIT-* And okay, I've got to ask this- who is Lane? Because I keep on thinking you mean Lois. And that can't be right.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2011)

Bart said:


> Daniel Day-Lewis considered for a role in _Man of Steel_
> 
> Oh my ... this is turning out to be utterly awesome!



He could be an unimaginably awesome Luthor.


----------



## Bart (Mar 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So is anybody else annoyed at Zod being the villian? Even beyond the whole "Donner did it!" argument, I feel like Zod is too big for the first film. IMO he's just too large a character that he'll overshadow Supes, sort of like how Joker overshadowed Bats in TDK.
> 
> I would have much preferred a Ra's/Scarecrow type thing out of Lex/Lane+Metallo. Of course, Lex would have to be very distant form any actual villainy.



That's actually possible, given Nolan and Goyer; so why not Brainiac then?



Ben Grimm said:


> I would prefer Lex to be introduced in the second film.
> 
> With Zod you have a character Supes can actually punch.



What of Brainiac? He can pretty much stand toe-to-toe with Superman.

P.S. That Costner rumour was out for a couple of weeks.



masamune1 said:


> Hopefully Lex- proper, corporate tyrant Lex- is in it too, and his status doesn't change so that he's still a big time villain for the rest of the new series. I can see them doing _Birthright_ except that, instead of Lex's plan for the third act, it is Supes' fighting Zod in a more spectacular finale`, with Luthor in the background up to no good and perhaps, at the end, capitalising on the events of the movie somehow. I can see it work.



I'm hoping Nolan and Goyer are going to make Luthor, if they'll include him, have a TDK tone about him, similar to the mob etc; as he's a pretty dark character. Quite a few people have suggested _Intergang_ may be involved in this film.



Taleran said:


> He could be an unimaginably awesome Luthor.



Yeah, but bearing in mind that Lewis isn't known for his recurring roles in films; if he's cast it'll definitely be a one-off role in the francise, hence why I really doubt he'll be cast as Lex.

Day-Lewis for Brainiac!


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 1, 2011)

I think Metallo/Lex should be the villains for Man of Steel with Lex creating Metallo. Also Metallo needs to be more physical and maybe have a few surprises here and there. Let him brawl with Supes and couple of times before Lex's final plan is ruined by the end of the movie.

Zod for the 2nd and Brianiac for the third.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, firstly, I don't see how you can complain about Zod being "too big" for a first film then say that you preferred the arrangement in _Begins_ with *Ra's Al Ghul.* Relative to Batmans rogues gallery, Ra's would be friggin' Darkseid and Zod would be like Two-Face or something.



Point, I guess I spoke a little too soon. I was still a little pissed about the repetition of it.



> Hopefully Lex- proper, corporate tyrant Lex- is in it too, and his status doesn't change so that he's still a big time villain for the rest of the new series. I can see them doing _Birthright_ except that, instead of Lex's plan for the third act, it is Supes' fighting Zod in a more spectacular finale`, with Luthor in the background up to no good and perhaps, at the end, capitalising on the events of the movie somehow. I can see it work.



I hope we see that Lex has a hand in why Zod is here and why he's gunnin for superman.

But as for his villainous status, I hope that Lois and Clark uncover some stuff on him, but not enough to actually make a case/story of it. So superman knows Lex is bad, but can't prove it. Then at the end we get the scene from LL:Man of Steel where Superman is just watching Lex in his office as if to say "Im watching you."

EDIT: Something like this




> Basically Zod can be made to be a tad more expendable. While he's a great villain, he's also the one who has been the most wasted in the comics and I don't think it would be a great loss to use him as an introductionary advesary. It leaves space for the other, better villains to have their moment in the sequels yet gives Supes an enemy of a sufficient threat level, and the audience the fight they have been waiting for.



True, and hopefully they bring in the phantom zone to avoid the whole "villains must die" thing.

*EDIT-* And okay, I've got to ask this- who is Lane? Because I keep on thinking you mean Lois. And that can't be right.[/QUOTE]

Lois's dad, General Lane.
Not a supes fan, sometimes uses Lex Luthor as a weapons contractor.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2011)

My problem with Zod is most of the time he is an incredibly boring villain. Yet he is often defaulted to because he is the first person people think of who Superman can punch more than once.



> I think Metallo/Lex should be the villains for Man of Steel with Lex creating Metallo. Also Metallo needs to be more physical and maybe have a few surprises here and there. Let him brawl with Supes and couple of times before Lex's final plan is ruined by the end of the movie.



Metallo is so so so boring.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 1, 2011)

I think that the new Superman series should have its roster kept to the core characters gallery and its relation to Kal-EL.

General Zod
Braniac
Lex Luthor
Doomsday
GOG


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2011)

If you gave me the choice of who would make good one off Superman villains for a Zach Snyder film.

It would be these guys.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes a Superman movie really needs an Authority rip off


----------



## illmatic (Mar 1, 2011)

Superman indeed needs to punch something or someone.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Yes a Superman movie really needs an Authority rip off



Yes a _Zach Snyder_ Superman film would benefit from some contrast.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I think that the new Superman series should have its roster kept to the core characters gallery and its relation to Kal-EL.
> 
> General Zod
> Braniac
> ...



KC Supes incoming?


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2011)

Bart said:


> What of Brainiac? He can pretty much stand toe-to-toe with Superman.
> 
> P.S. That Costner rumour was out for a couple of weeks.



It depends, is it Brainiac's true form or a machine. Frankly if its a machine, than I don't care. Superman wrecks machines all the time.


----------



## Bart (Mar 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> It depends, is it Brainiac's true form or a machine. Frankly if its a machine, than I don't care. Superman wrecks machines all the time.



Definitely Brainiac's true form :3

*Batman Begins*
_Ras Al Ghul, Scarecrow and Carmine Falcone_

*The Dark Knight*
_Joker, Two-Face and Sal Maroni_

*The Dark Knight Returns*
_Bane, Catwoman and ???_

My opinion for Superman:

*Man of Steel*
_Brainiac, Lex Luthor and Bruno Mannheim_


----------



## illmatic (Mar 3, 2011)

*Diane Lane to Play Martha Kent in Zack Snyder Directed Superman Reboot.*





> Snyder stated, “This was a very important piece of casting for me because Martha Kent is the woman whose values helped shape the man we know as Superman. We are thrilled to have Diane in the role because she can convey the wisdom and the wonder of a woman whose son has powers beyond her imagination.”


----------



## Bart (Mar 3, 2011)

Brilliant stuff, illmatic 

Costner should be announced rather soon then :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 3, 2011)

FAUX Spoilers a running in full force for The Dark Knight Rises...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2011)

Bart said:


> Definitely Brainiac's true form :3
> 
> *Batman Begins*
> _Ras Al Ghul, Scarecrow and Carmine Falcone_
> ...



I say that that formula is pushing it and to even include the Mob guys on the same with the other villains is very shaky. I also hope that both MoS and DKR keep it toned down because while I feel Scarecrows small roles helped in Begins the over burdened cast did not help TDK.

Also I really hope its 'Selina Kyle' and not a full on Catwoman.


----------



## Rod (Mar 3, 2011)

You guys fail. Obviously, they should just drop it in...

THE NUCLEAR MAN. 



FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 3, 2011)

I want a Kingdom Come Animated Movie.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I want a Kingdom Come Animated Movie.



Now this...would be amazing.


----------



## Bart (Mar 3, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I say that that formula is pushing it and to even include the Mob guys on the same with the other villains is very shaky. I also hope that both MoS and DKR keep it toned down because while I feel Scarecrows small roles helped in Begins the over burdened cast did not help TDK.
> 
> Also I really hope its 'Selina Kyle' and not a full on Catwoman.



It sill could work; given how Goyer and Nolan wanted to make Superman contemporary; Intergang could most definitely work nicely. And it's been confirmed that it's also Catwoman; plus certain spoilers have been released about the script, but it's debatable as to whether their true or not.

*Possible Dark Knight Rises Spoilers*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Kingdom Come was kinda okay, but it's a little overrated if you ask me.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2011)

Those kinds of stories make the BEST animated movies because people do not have ridiculous expectations for the adaptation.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kingdom Come was kinda okay, but it's a little overrated if you ask me.



Errr what? You got to be kidding man


----------



## Legend (Mar 3, 2011)

will bizarro mr.mxyplytk(sp?) and lobo ever be in a superman film?


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

Bizarro might work, the imp wouldnt work for obvious reasons and lobo due to being unknown by the masses will mean we never see it happen.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2011)

That isn't a reason before Superman II noone knew who General Zod was.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

These days it seems people want to take the safer option


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes because doing your Origin Story new reboot Batman movie with the Egyptian Immortal Terrorist seems like a safe start.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 3, 2011)

Bizarro can appear in a movie but he's not enough to be a main villian.

Same thing with Lobo. He's better off appearing at the beginning of a film having a huge brawl with Superman but not being the main villian.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Yes because doing your Origin Story new reboot Batman movie with the Egyptian Immortal Terrorist seems like a safe start.



But his origins hadnt really been explored in movies before. So anyone would just go along with it.


----------



## Legend (Mar 3, 2011)

i can picture lobo and superman fighing darkseid together in a future film


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

That would be so fucking epic.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2011)

Darkseid invades earth, there Superman movie.


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Mar 3, 2011)

I kinda hope they will go with Mxyzptlk. Since they want a dark Superman movie, they could take inspiration from the Whatever happened portrayal of Mxy and make him the puppetmaster of the events in the movie, his imp  like appearance only being a facade to something that looks like it jumped out of a novel by H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Errr what? You got to be kidding man



I dont know about Crazy but  that that story really cements what i dont like about DC in general

still id watch a movie about it


----------



## Legend (Mar 3, 2011)

there is something about lobo that wants me wanna see him in a movie, i loved him the animated series


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 3, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Darkseid invades earth, there Superman movie.



Darkseid fits more as a final villian in a series of movie.

I think it should go like this...

1st Movie- Lex Luthor and Metallo (with a good character and very physical)
2nd Movie- Lobo (only for a early movie brawl) and Brianiac
3rd Movie- General Zod
4th Movie- Doomsday/Evil Superman Clone (like the animated film)
5th Movie- Bizarro (loses early and easily to Superman) and Darkseid who attacks Earth.


----------



## Legend (Mar 3, 2011)

darkseid would be good in 2 movies imo, one where he under estimates superman and gets outclassed in a fight then returns in the final film with a whole armada to fight superman and conquer the planet which could lead into a justice league film


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Darkseid fits more as a final villian in a series of movie.
> 
> I think it should go like this...
> 
> ...



Coming from the jesery shore guy err hell no.


Keep in mind that superman needs no *fucking origin story* but nor does he need a "continuous sequential storyline"

1. doomsday / rein of luther
2. darkseid


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd love to see an adaptation of _Legacy,_ from _S:TAS._, with Darkseid brainwashing Supes and unleashing him on Earth.  That would be a great story.


----------



## Bart (Mar 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> will bizarro mr.mxyplytk(sp?) and lobo ever be in a superman film?



Mxyzptlk could work, if he's done right; he's rather like what the Joker is to Batman in that he doesn't really wish to kill him etc; rather similar in some aspects tbh.

Lobo could also work; but neither could work as main villains for obvious reasons.



Legend said:


> darkseid would be good in 2 movies imo, one where he under estimates superman and gets outclassed in a fight then returns in the final film with a whole armada to fight superman and conquer the planet which could lead into a justice league film



Darkseid in the second film is too soon, given that during the events of _Man of Steel_ suggestively Clark will be a complete novice in standing toe-to-toe against superhuman begins, especially one's not of Earth.

P.S. I'm surprised no one mentioned _Intergang_ :WOW


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

Forget those guys, Bring in

ROCK LOBSTER


Galactic Golem


And Titano


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 4, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I'd love to see an adaptation of _Legacy,_ from _S:TAS._, with Darkseid brainwashing Supes and unleashing him on Earth.  That would be a great story.



fuck and yeah


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Coming from the jesery shore guy err hell no.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that superman needs no *fucking origin story* but nor does he need a "continuous sequential storyline"
> ...



Sure let's throw Doomsday in the first movie and kill Superman. Yeah and I'm the moron the watches Jersey Shore right.

Superman needs a origin story. Superman and Superman II had some minor origin stories and that's one of the pieces that made these two films successful. And this movies followed right after the other in a "continous sequential storyline". Of course they messed up the other movies because they got cheap on the budget plus other reasons but I can't find no reason why they can't have a successful continuous storyline. It works for Batman and I'm sure it could work for Superman.


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

Superman Origin story, you guys do realize that the Superman origin story is now owned by the Spiegel and Shuster family. If DC shows Superman's origin, they will get sued or they will have to pay them.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 4, 2011)

As far as batman origin stories goes, batman begins was mostly forgettable. It didn't "work" for Batman. I can easily just watch TDK and wouldn't miss a beat. I don't, and hell the vast majority of people don't need to be introduced to superman, we need a good movie with superman in it. Period. Superman is a flying invincible ball of red,white and blue. He needs the tar beat of him. He needs to be questioned, and challenged and pushed, and we need that on screen. We need that without kryptonite.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't see how Batman Begins is forgettable if there are a decent sized people who prefer it over TDK...


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Superman Origin story, you guys do realize that the Superman origin story is now owned by the Spiegel and Shuster family. If DC shows Superman's origin, they will get sued or they will have to pay them.



Its rather more complicated than that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 4, 2011)

Superman is an Intergalactic Caveman who hates green Veggies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd like to see Superman vs Rock Lobster.


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to see Superman vs Rock Lobster.



Hell yeah, ROCK LOBSTER!!!

Superman fights giant monsters. At the beginning of the film lets show him fighting a giant monster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah. Fuck shit up, Superman!


----------



## illmatic (Mar 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Superman Origin story, you guys do realize that the Superman origin story is now owned by the Spiegel and Shuster family. If DC shows Superman's origin, they will get sued or they will have to pay them.


This article from 2009 says DC owns most of everything that makes Superman well superman still.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2011)

illmatic said:


> This article says DC owns most of everything that makes Superman well superman



Not important.

Doomed Planet
Desperate Scientists
Last Hope
Kindly Couple


Or Alternatively


----------



## Bart (Mar 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Superman Origin story, you guys do realize that the Superman origin story is now owned by the Spiegel and Shuster family. If DC shows Superman's origin, they will get sued or they will have to pay them.



Not exactly  

_"But the ruling did not give the family the full Superman copyright because DC Comics owns some of the important elements identified with the character, including his ability to fly, vision powers, the term Kryptonite, Lex Luthor, Jimmy Olsen, Perry White, and “expanded origins."

"What this means is that the Siegels now control depictions of Superman’s origin story. Everything from the planet Krypton, his parents Jor-L and Lora, the launching of the infant Kal-L into space by his parents as Krypton is destroyed and young Superman’s crash landing on Earth." _

They will own his _"expanded origins"_ :WOW

*Source:*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2011)

TAS intro is exactly what I'd want from an origin in the movie. You can even include the awesome music haha


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2011)

It should also be pointed out that Batman Begins was the first time Batmans decompressed Origin was ever shown outside the comics.


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It should also be pointed out that Batman Begins was the first time Batmans decompressed Origin was ever shown outside the comics.



Yes, it was a great cartoon. But how is a new generation of kids ever even going to know Superman's origin or why Superman has all these powers. Batman is a guy in a haloween costume who can kick ass because he's rich and has years of training with ninjas. Superman is a man who can fly without wings.

Where did Superman come from? How is he able to do all this shit?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 4, 2011)

today kids don't get McDonald commercials every 10 minutes but can say "mcdonalds" the moment they see a golden arch at the age of 2.


----------



## Bart (Mar 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It should also be pointed out that Batman Begins was the first time Batmans decompressed Origin was ever shown outside the comics.





Ben Grimm said:


> Where did Superman come from? How is he able to do all this shit?



Hence the _"expanded origins"_.

I don't think Warner Bros' will be prevented from implying that Clark's from another planet, a comment probably made by Jonathan or even Clark; and I'm also wondering if they'll be able to get those rights back, as Krytpon could be fairly vital in, let's say, the future movies, if push comes to shove.

Ben, where did Clark come from? That's the question, though the revelation of how he's able to do all those things could be strained to create mystery; hence the journey we're on with him from the _Man of Steel_.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyway I thought about it and I figured how I would do 2 Superman movies, (2 because 3 is risky).

First movie is Origin with Intergang mucking things up all over the world funded by Luthor, instead of Zod I'd pull a villain who can match Superman on a physical level but can also lead to future threats. Kalibak gets called in by Intergang mid movie because Superman is ruining their operations. Great place to add in some Dan Turpin

Second movie is Invasion of the 4th World.

I'd do this with Superman because I feel that he is the best chance the new gods have of getting into a film.


----------



## Bart (Mar 18, 2011)

After speculation on whether it'd happen:

Kevin Costner is confirmed as Jonathan Kent :3

P.S. Cool ideas, Taleran :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------



## Bart (Mar 18, 2011)

He's been confirmed ^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Why though? Is the budget for this movie 100000000000000000000000000000000 dollars? Isn't that kind of a bit part for Kevin Costner?


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 18, 2011)

Wrong thread anyway but it's not like anybody bothers with the Conversation thread.  

First look at Wonder Woman, played by Adrianne Palicki.  Nice shit.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow that looks like a cheap Halloween/Stripper costume. 


Kinda bang on for Wonder Woman then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it me or does she look... mannish?

Kinda bang on for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2011)

That is fucking awful.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

As if Wonder Woman's costume could actually work in real life anyway.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2011)

Why so plastic? Lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Wonder Woman is 90% plastic/silicone. Canon.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2011)

You take that back


----------



## Colderz (Mar 18, 2011)

So where getting a live action movie of Green Latern, Wonder Woman, and Superman.

Any news on a sequal to Darknight?

Or better yet a movie for Flash, Martian Manhunter, or Green Arrow?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As if Wonder Woman's costume could actually work in real life anyway.


I always thought that this looked pretty decent:




Just Blaze said:


> Wrong thread anyway but it's not like anybody bothers with the Conversation thread.
> 
> First look at Wonder Woman, played by Adrianne Palicki.  Nice shit.


I don't mind the design but the costume looks to cheap.
Way too much plastic.
I stil take it over Smallville Diana:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Vault said:


> You take that back


 Okay, only 40%.


Colderz said:


> So where getting a live action movie of Green Latern, Wonder Woman, and Superman.
> 
> Any news on a sequal to Darknight?
> 
> Or better yet a movie for Flash, Martian Manhunter, or Green Arrow?


 A Flash movie would either be epic or shit. I mean, think about it, it'd either be a PIS-filled retard fest--with shittons of slow motion scenes--or a crazy-as-fuck action-packed marathon of carnage.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 18, 2011)

The Flash is the most likely one to get big screen movie after Green Lantern


----------



## The Potential (Mar 19, 2011)

Flash movie do want!


----------



## Legend (Mar 19, 2011)

the question is which flash, please be bart


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2011)

Wally ftw  Or Jay


----------



## Colderz (Mar 19, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Flash movie do want!


 me too 


Legend said:


> the question is which flash, please be bart





Vault said:


> Wally ftw  Or Jay



Well since, Wally is one of the leaders of the most powerful version of the justice leauge, and the strongest flash.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> the question is which flash, please be bart



It will be Barry or Wally. Bart's not well known enough and Jay I doubt can carry a movie on his own.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 19, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> It will be Barry or Wally. Bart's not well known enough and Jay I doubt can carry a movie on his own.



Why can't they have all three, make a movie about wally as he is kid flash, then have the movie center around wally becoming the flash.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2011)

Bart would make a terrible Flash

It'll be Wally or Barry.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 20, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Wrong thread anyway but it's not like anybody bothers with the Conversation thread.
> 
> First look at Wonder Woman, played by Adrianne Palicki.  Nice shit.



Hahahaha..oh wow.

She looks like a cheap ComicCon hooker..

Young Lucy Lawless WAS Wonder Woman.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8Y4SnKLMTY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

One of those great missed oportunities..


----------



## Bart (Mar 20, 2011)

Oooooh, Bart 

Well why would it be Bart? 

Obviously it'll be Barry - wasn't it even confirmed that it was Barry? :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea I thought it was confirmed Barry.

But I'd like to see Barry with a second movie bringing in Wally as KF. THe flash is one of the few movies that could actually make the whole kid sidekick thing work.

Save Jay for a badass Justice Society movie set during WWII


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 20, 2011)

Just watched "Under The Red Hood"

I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to see the guy who played Flash in the TV series in the 90s play Flash in the movie.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

For a live action adoption of the Flash, it would definitely be Barry.

Speaking of Barry. In how many cartoon adoptions has it been him? I can only recall one and that is in Batman The Brave & The Bold.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2011)

Young Justice, which is currently running on CN, has Barry as the flash.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course, how could I forget the most recent one, the one I'm currently watching.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 21, 2011)

The Red Gil said:


> Just watched "Under The Red Hood"
> 
> I'm underwhelmed.



Same here. Other than the questionable way in which they made him return, the voice acting was a little bad.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 22, 2011)

That Wonder Woman costume for the series is just awful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it's the actress more than the costume.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

I really don't think so


----------



## illmatic (Mar 22, 2011)

The Red Gil said:


> Just watched "Under The Red Hood"
> 
> I'm underwhelmed.



Is anyone ever just whelmed?


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2011)

I c wut u did thar


----------



## The Potential (Mar 22, 2011)

, Nice one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2011)

Young Justice FTW.


----------



## Bart (Mar 23, 2011)

_*Fingers crossed for Daniel Day-Lewis to appear in The Man of Steel*_


----------



## Adagio (Mar 23, 2011)

Under The Red Hood wasn't that bad. I found it more enjoyable to Superman/Batman Apocalypse.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 23, 2011)

_A new partnership between Warner Bros. subsidiaries DC Entertainment and Cartoon Network will launch next year as the kids cable giant will host a block of TV content featuring the heroes of the DC Universe.
_


> *DC Nation*: A multi-platform, branded block of original programming and exclusive content based on the DC Comics library of legendary character properties, DC Nation is developed in partnership with Cartoon Network, Warner Bros. and DC Entertainment.  The all-new venture will harness the publishing, theatrical and television assets together for one powerful on-air block on Cartoon Network with exclusive online content.


Full article here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Batman!


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _A new partnership between Warner Bros. subsidiaries DC Entertainment and Cartoon Network will launch next year as the kids cable giant will host a block of TV content featuring the heroes of the DC Universe.
> _
> 
> 
> Full article here.



This oversaturation could lead into "oh god no" territory, but I'll keep my hopes up. Get Bruce Timm on board and it'll probably be gold, so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Superman and Batman! 

It might be okay. Maybe.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I still wished they would do one last series to wrap up the DCAU instead.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

>wrap up DCAU

..
..
..

why would anyone want DCAU concluded definitely?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Gowi said:


> >wrap up DCAU
> 
> ..
> ..
> ...



Well, I'd like a bit more closure and story out of it at least, like on the tease that neither Darkseid nor Luthor are likely to stay dead.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

Superman and Batman together?


----------



## The Potential (Mar 24, 2011)

DCU with a televison block......


----------



## Bart (Mar 25, 2011)

Michael Shannon is rumoured to be playing a villain in _The Man of Steel_ :WOW


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2011)

*THIS WILL BE A BETTER SUPERMAN THING THAN MAN OF STEEL*

And it AIRS tonight so WATCH


*Spoiler*: _Battle of the Superheroes Batman: The Brave and The Bold - "The Battle of the Superheroes!"
Friday, March 25th, 2011 at 6:30 p.m. on Cartoon Network

Synopsis:
The Man of Steel and the Caped Crusader do battle after Superman is infected with red kryptonite. Batman must find a way to turn Superman back to his old self because he is going to need all the help he can get when Lex Luthor unleashes his latest scheme on Metropolis._


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2011)

why does lex look soo chunky?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 25, 2011)

He's based on 80's Lex. 80's Lex was kind of chubby.

In some pics he looks exactly like the Kingpin. I seriously thought someone mixed their pictures up.

*EDIT-* Here we go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn, that Lex is a fatass. He'd give Kingpin a run for his chicken bucket.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, that Lex is a fatass. *He'd give Kingpin a run for his chicken bucket*.



The difference is that the Kingpin's fat is actually almost entirely muscle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> The difference is that the Kingpin's fat is actually almost entirely muscle.


 I'm well aware of this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2011)

Man's gotta eat to keep up all that toned meat.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2011)

So is there going to be another trailer out for Green Lantern before the movie drops? As far as the trailer battle goes, Green Lantern got hit in the head by a flying shield and then had a hammer shoved up his ass.

I really want GL to be good, but so far it looks like it'll be decent at best.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 27, 2011)

Amy Adams is Lois Lane .  Her career is going pretty well.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Amy Adams is a really talented actress, it wont be long till she wins an Oscar.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome casting is awesome. Glad they went with somebody who can actually act.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 28, 2011)

So, , apparently.

(Why she always reminds me of SNL, I have no idea.)


----------



## Bart (Mar 28, 2011)

Expecting the _Daniel Day-Lewis_ and _Viggo Mortensen_ confirmation soon 

I still don't get why people are suggesting Zod at such an early stage, given what we know of _Nolan's_ secrecy on things; but I can't wait to see how _Amy Adams_ does as Lois :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

Would hit that.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 28, 2011)

Snyder's about to lose his job hah.  When will Hollywood ever learn?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Snyder's about to lose his job hah.  When will Hollywood ever learn?



If they get rid of him they're idiots. If Snyder was writing the script for Superman and planned on doing it in the exact same style as Sucker Punch, then they'd probably be in the right. However, we know that the script was done by Goyer and approved by Nolan, and that Snyder has gone on record saying that Superman will be his least stylized film yet.


----------



## Bart (Mar 29, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If they get rid of him they're idiots. *If Snyder was writing the script for Superman and planned on doing it in the exact same style as Sucker Punch, then they'd probably be in the right.* However, we know that the script was done by Goyer and approved by Nolan, and that Snyder has gone on record saying that Superman will be his least stylized film yet.



Exactly 

Well Nolan was confirmed as a co-writer; and I personally don't think Warner Bros. would have let the opportunity go amiss and not to involve Nolan in the writing process of the story. If it's not Nolan then it's his writing team, though I'll obviously be Nolan.

I mean Nolan pretty much chose Snyder to direct out of all those candidates (though he wanted Affleck). I still wanted Jonah to assist Goyer on the screenplay, but oh well...


----------



## Adagio (Mar 29, 2011)

The new about Amy Adams makes me feel good about this movie.
Viggo as Zod would be amazing, but I wonder if Zod will be featured at all in this movie. Would seem too soon for Zod to appear if this was supposed to be an origins movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Adagio said:


> The new about Amy Adams makes me feel good about this movie.
> Viggo as Zod would be amazing, but I wonder if Zod will be featured at all in this movie. Would seem too soon for Zod to appear if this was supposed to be an origins movie.



Zod would suit perfectly an origins movie. 

After all, he is from Supermans planet of origin.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess, I just figured Zod would always be better suited for a post origins movie where Superman's identity and reputation is well cemented.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Adagio said:


> I guess, I just figured Zod would always be better suited for a post origins movie where Superman's identity and reputation is well cemented.



In _theory_, yes, but in practice Zod doesn't exactly have a great track record for stories. He's one of Supes' most famous enemies, but he has rarely been used and rarely that well. Hell, his recent appearances are his _first_ real appearances, bar flashbacks from whenever, since virtually every other Zod Superman has faced has been a different General Zod.

So, in practice, he hasn't really worked out as well as he could. Using him as a villain for an origin story is something that hasn't really been tried yet, but he would fit in quite easily. His competition, characters like Brainiac, and Darkseid, and Luthor, all have much more potential and better deserve the spotlight in future movies. If it was Zod it would likely end up as just a rehash of _Superman II._

Zod ticks all the right boxes. He is a physical match for Superman, so we can get some exciting action and fight sequences; he has the same basic origin, so the film can focus on Supermans to a greater degree than the others would allow; and he is recognisable enough to be a draw to both comic and more casual fans. 

In many ways, he is the _perfect_ origin villain.


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2011)

lol at DC/Warner Bros getting Nolan for Superman
they had wonderchild Vaughn on Superman Returns, and it was so bad they had to start over again
they need to realize that the idea of Superman isn't cool enough anymore
have him go out to like planet Apokolips or don't fucking bother with the movie at all


----------



## Adagio (Mar 29, 2011)

shit said:


> lol at DC/Warner Bros getting Nolan for Superman
> they had wonderchild Vaughn on Superman Returns, and it was so bad they had to start over again
> they need to realize that the idea of Superman isn't cool enough anymore
> have him go out to like planet Apokolips or don't fucking bother with the movie at all



But the random common person who goes to see the movie won't get the movie at all unless they dedicate a substantial amount of the movie time on the origins, if you put in Apokolips in that its just not feasible. 

I agree with you to some extent though, nowadays urban heroes tend to be far more popular for the average viewer, Superman seems kind of out of touch with that, but I don't think having him go to Apokolips would change that for the better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I want to see Superman actually fight.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh you shall see him fight alright  Some street level mooks with guns.


----------



## Bart (Mar 29, 2011)

*The Justice League is in development! *

And they're reinventing Batman after _The Dark Knight Rises _ :WOW

Nolan and Emma Thomas to produce a new Batman film as well?!


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2011)

Sauce Bart?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Oh you shall see him fight alright  Some street level mooks with guns.


 


You know what I meant.


----------



## Bart (Mar 29, 2011)

Here and here, Vault:


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing news Bart  Im excited.

And on a rather slightly unrelated topic but when i saw your links am i the only person who thinks Alex  Ross' art style is the best out there


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2011)

Bart said:


> *The Justice League is in development! *
> 
> *And they're reinventing Batman after The Dark Knight Rises * :WOW
> 
> Nolan and Emma Thomas to produce a new Batman film as well?!



Oh dear.

Oh dear!

Rubber nipples here we come!



And it's about goddamned time we see Superman fight someone in his own league.

No bullshit kriptonite or shit like that,just good ol' fistcuffs that produce shockwaves strong enough to level cities!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmmm......Well, "re-invent" isn't "re(in)boot". Sounds like they might go the route of _B:TAS_ and give things an aesthetic makeover. 

And Nolan said that he didn't think his Batman should cross over with the other heroes because it was too realist. I guess it goes to show.....Christopher Nolan is a liar. A big, ugly liar.


----------



## Bart (Mar 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Amazing news Bart  Im excited.
> 
> And on a rather slightly unrelated topic but when i saw your links am i the only person who thinks Alex  Ross' art style is the best out there



Fingers crossed that it won't be confirmed false :3

Ah, I see. Alex Ross' art is brilliant.



Ciupy said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Oh dear!
> 
> ...



Ooooh 

Well won't that happen with _Superman_ in _The Man of Steel_?



masamune1 said:


> Hmmmm......Well, "re-invent" isn't "re(in)boot". Sounds like they might go the route of _B:TAS_ and give things an aesthetic makeover.
> 
> And Nolan said that he didn't think his Batman should cross over with the other heroes because it was too realist. I guess it goes to show.....Christopher Nolan is a liar. A big, ugly liar.



*Nolan:* _"I don't think our Batman, our Gotham, lends itself to that kind of cross-fertilization. We took the position that superheroes simply don't exist. If they did, if Bruce knew of Superman or even of comic books, then that's a completely different decision that he's making when he puts on a costume in an attempt to become a symbol."_

This could most definitely mean (if they wanted to go down that route of explanation) that Clark was in Smallville during the events of _Batman Begins_ and _The Dark Knight_, as well as _The Dark Knight Rises_, and bearing in mind that _The Man of Steel_ will suggestively be very realistic itself.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Hmmmm......Well, "re-invent" isn't "re(in)boot". Sounds like they might go the route of _B:TAS_ and give things an aesthetic makeover.
> 
> And Nolan said that he didn't think his Batman should cross over with the other heroes because it was too realist. I guess it goes to show.....Christopher Nolan is a liar. A big, ugly liar.



It doesnt sound like its gonna be Nolan batman in the movie. It seems like DC is going backwards. First, they release Superman and the Justice League movie, then the movies for the other characters afterwards.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

who started 1st? they could just have it as batman didnt know of superman only small rumors


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Bart said:


> *Nolan:* _"I don't think our Batman, our Gotham, lends itself to that kind of cross-fertilization. We took the position that superheroes simply don't exist. If they did, if Bruce knew of Superman or even of comic books, then that's a completely different decision that he's making when he puts on a costume in an attempt to become a symbol."_
> 
> This could most definitely mean (if they wanted to go down that route of explanation) that Clark was in Smallville during the events of _Batman Begins_ and _The Dark Knight_, as well as _The Dark Knight Rises_, and bearing in mind that _The Man of Steel_ will suggestively be very realistic itself.



Yea that's what I'm hoping for. Or rather, Clark is in Smallville during Begins and TDK, traveling the world in TDKR

I'm hoping that by "reinvent" they mean building off of Nolan's trilogy but taking it in a different direction. Basically, have Batman evolve (more advanced tech/vehicles) in response to the evolution of crime in to supercrime.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

that would make sense, who is older bruce or clark?


----------



## Bart (Mar 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> It doesnt sound like its gonna be Nolan batman in the movie. It seems like DC is going backwards. First, they release Superman and the Justice League movie, then the movies for the other characters afterwards.



But probably not with Bale, though I hope that Bale joins, but it'd be rather unlikely to be quite honest.



Legend said:


> who started 1st? they could just have it as batman didnt know of superman only small rumors



Bruce most definitely started first.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea that's what I'm hoping for. Or rather, Clark is in Smallville during Begins and TDK, traveling the world in TDKR
> 
> I'm hoping that by "reinvent" they mean building off of Nolan's trilogy but taking it in a different direction. Basically, have Batman evolve (more advanced tech/vehicles) in response to the evolution of crime in to supercrime.



Yeah, that could actually work too :3

Exactly; as the word 'reboot' wasn't used, thus possibly using Nolan's trilogy, after the events of _TDKR_ as a whole, and simply bending it's sense of realism to the extent where other superheroes are in operating, though very few around the world.



Legend said:


> that would make sense, who is older bruce or clark?



Personally I'd think that Bruce is older than Clark.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Bart said:


> But probably not with Bale, though I hope that Bale joins, but it'd be rather unlikely to be quite honest.



Yeah that would be awesome, but it's unlikely. However, I do think it's possible that Caine, Freeman, and Oldman could stay on and make it into a Bond like scenario.




> Exactly; as the word 'reboot' wasn't used, thus possibly using Nolan's trilogy, after the events of _TDKR_ as a whole, and simply bending it's sense of realism to the extent where other superheroes are in operating, though very few around the world.



Honestly I think WB would have to be absolutely braindead to not use Nolan's trilogy as a foundation. Just go forward with the premise that with the arrival of superheroes (and supervillains) the fight against crime is changing, and Batman being Batman has to adapt to meet whatever threatens Gotham City.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> It doesnt sound like its gonna be Nolan batman in the movie. It seems like DC is going backwards. First, they release Superman and the Justice League movie, then the movies for the other characters afterwards.



You're forgetting GL, it's proposed sequel (which is apparently already scripted and waiting for the money feedback to begin production instantly) and the proposed Flash movie (which also ties in to how bankable/well the GL movie does).

I can easily see them pushing back JL for a bit while having the following in hand:
GL -->TDKR --> Superman -->The Flash -->GL2 -->JL

or something like that



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea that's what I'm hoping for. Or rather, Clark is in Smallville during Begins and TDK, traveling the world in TDKR
> 
> I'm hoping that by "reinvent" they mean building off of Nolan's trilogy but taking it in a different direction. Basically, have Batman evolve (more advanced tech/vehicles) in response to the evolution of crime in to supercrime.



Exxxxxxxxxxactly! excellent progression and logical at that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2011)

New GL trailer in May. They're aware that the first trailer was meh and said that it was because some of the CG and 3D work on the heavy action sequences wasn't done yet. 

Link's in the GL thread


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2011)

mow said:


> You're forgetting GL, it's proposed sequel (which is apparently already scripted and waiting for the money feedback to begin production instantly) and the proposed Flash movie (which also ties in to how bankable/well the GL movie does).
> 
> I can easily see them pushing back JL for a bit while having the following in hand:
> GL -->TDKR --> Superman -->The Flash -->GL2 -->JL



They are planning on doing a _Wonder Woman_ movie before a _Justice League_ one. And from the sounds of it any _Batman 4_ will be out before it as well; that one will probably be essential so that the Nolan Bats can be made to fit in with the others in tone.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2011)

oh they def have to push JL to 2014/15 at this rate then. I though WW TV showwas the only thing in production. Def agree Bats 4 must come before JL. So let's rework this:

GL (2011)
TDKR (2012)
Superman (2012/13?)
The Flash (2013)
GL 2 (2013)
WW (2013/14?)
Batman 4 (2014)
JLA (2014/15?)

doable. I canBut really depends again on how GL fairs, moreso than anything else.

EDIT: this can be done in 2013, provided they if thye want trinity or changing things up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe in 2145 we can expect these all to be out on DVD.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2011)

or that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm holding out for a mega box set collection thing with a cool logo on the front. Maybe some bonus figurines.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2011)

Man, you can so totally count on Marvel Studios doing that. 100%


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Really? 

You ain't just screwin' with me?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2011)

mow said:


> oh they def have to push JL to 2014/15 at this rate then. *I though WW TV showwas the only thing in production*. Def agree Bats 4 must come before JL. So let's rework this:
> 
> GL (2011)
> TDKR (2012)
> ...



The President of WB said he isn't concerned about the WW TV series. He compared it to _Superman Returns_ which came out in the middle of _Smallvilles_ run.

The list is okay, but _JL_ kind of depends on whether or not they have other heroes joining it as well. They might want another girl on the team, for instance.

_Batman 4_ will probably be out in 2015 at the absolute earliest, given how long it has taken them to get _TDKR_ out (filming doesn't even start 'till May). And _that_ film will have to worry about things like bringing in superhumans and probably casting a new Batman. DC also has other strong franchises that it may or may not want to incorporate into the mythos, like Green Arrow or others.

_Justice League...._I think it will take a while. _Avengers_ did and that was probably easier.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

After THE DARK KNIGHT RISES, He Will Reboot!
Published on: Mar 29, 2011 12:04:21 PM CDT 

Beaks here...

We've been hearing rumors to this effect for a while, but now the L.A. Times' intrepid Ben Fritz has confirmed it: THE DARK KNIGHT RISES will be the final chapter in Christopher Nolan's Batman run. Once he's finished, the character will be rebooted (with Nolan's input), and, most likely, attached to a narrative that will lead to a JUSTICE LEAGUE movie in 2013.

Fritz got all of this from WB president Jeff Robinov, who also briefly discussed the development of FLASH and WONDER WOMAN movies (the latter being wholly separate from David E. Kelley's goofy-looking TV adaptation). It sounds like they're hoping to mimic the Marvel strategy, which has been all about assembling THE AVENGERS for a 2012 release (production on that film is already underway). Nothing shocking there.

More interesting to me is Devin Faraci's observation that Nolan's THE DARK KNIGHT RISES will be the first time we see a filmmaker's superhero run reach a definitive end. While I'm told there's some nervousness (if not outright displeasure) about this at WB, there's very little they can do: this is Nolan's show, and he's going to finish it on his terms.

Which means WB will be watching the box office returns for Sony's THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN very closely...

Source: 

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## illmatic (Mar 29, 2011)

I am ok with this.

They could do a less grim version of Batman



Batman Beyond would always be neat too


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2011)

This news


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

WB wants to do what Marvel is doing with their Captain America, Thor, Iron Man, and Incredible Hulk films by by planting crumbs that those series existed in the same world.

Then have those characters come together for The Avengers film then return to doing unconnected stories again.

What WB is doing is in reverse...

The Green Lantern film has nothing in the script that ties it to being in the same world of Wonder Woman, The Flash, Batman or Superman they are in essence retconning properties that are just starting up again on screen or are established again like Nolans Batman and making a big turd of a mess trying to come Marvel and not even competently either.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

its possible to do it, but it would have been planned better if they knew they definately wanted a justice league movie years ago, they could have told nolan when begins started so it could be DC's ironman, what i could see them doing is have bruce working on plans for the watchtower


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the fact that Christopher Nolans Batman is established as being in the real-world and not some fantasy world where characters like Superman or The Green Lantern exist. I also liked that the tools that Batman used are based off of tech that exists in the real world.

But now that established cannon is being chucked without thought because of some 1/2 assed plan to copy past what Marvel did Nhhh NN nn aint gonna fly I stopped watching Comic films once before and I'll do it again because of Bullshit corporate decisions like this one....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> its possible to do it, but it would have been planned better if they knew they definately wanted a justice league movie years ago, they could have told nolan when begins started so it could be DC's ironman, what i could see them doing is have bruce working on plans for the watchtower



It would make sense if The Watchtower was a large scale space station much like the International Space Station we have in the real world but that is never alluded to in The Batman Films Nolan did..


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

it could work if done correctly, it doesnt even have to be made just blueprints, like bruce will use it for survielance


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats if if its done in the way that you're suggesting or if its a deleted scene in the Bat Cave if if if if... If I had a 1000 dollars for every Comic Book Film WB screwed up I'd be a rich person by now.

All we know for certain is that

The 2nd Batman Series is going to be set in the same world as Green Lantern, Superman, The Flash, and Wonder Woman. And that means that Year Two Batman will introduce Scifi Oriented characters I would have hoped that they would let the 1st 2 films for Batman Year 2 come out and sprinkle in the fact that its set in the same world as GL, WW, Flash and Superman but I guess Stupidity will prevail this time.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

i prey the do it that way or if the do a 2nd series please dont start from scratch, build upon what nolan did


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2011)

If They do it from scratch I'll join The Game of Thrones and Torch WB to the ground... But If I read it right from WB s memo I think that Nolan who they trust with The Batman franchise is retooling his Batman to be set in the same world as the other series are being set in now if they are sticking with that then I won't have to worry so much I'll just have to wait and see as well other what will become of The 2nd Batman Series coming in 2014


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

Well isnt the batplane in the new movie?


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2011)

New Batmobile is all i care about, also datbatcave


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I like the fact that Christopher Nolans Batman is established as being in the real-world and not some fantasy world where characters like Superman or The Green Lantern exist. I also liked that the tools that Batman used are *based off of tech that exists in the real world*.



You Bruce confirguring the Fox's sonar device to spy on everyone in Gotham or the machine that vaporised water molecules in _Batman Begins_? 

Nolan also said that Superman would exist in his own Universe; and it's not some fantasy world, as is the possibility of extraterrestrial life realistic to a degree? :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 30, 2011)

There's what Nolan said about Superman being in his own pocket universe then their is what the President of WB says is going to be done with its DC Comic Titles


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I know that; I just wanted to post what Nolan said.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,as I said.

Rubber nipples here we come!

And goddamn,I hope one day we will see Batman Beyond being adapted into a movie..


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 30, 2011)

These pictures of Adrianne Palicki aka Wonder Woman are a hot mess 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2011)

So glad they fixed the pants (+ darker shade) and the boots!

I'd hit that like an 18 wheeler with no brakes.


----------



## Bart (Mar 31, 2011)

*Nolan's Batman and Snyder's Superman won't be in Justice League *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uEgIONT2vo[/YOUTUBE]

*Snyder:* _"It doesn’t. Like what Chris Nolan is doing and what I’m doing with Superman, what they’ll do with Justice League will be it’s own thing with it’s own Batman and own Superman. We’ll be over here with our movie and they kinda get to do it twice which is kinda cool."_

I knew this would happen, especially as Nolan himself said that both Batman and Superman exist within their own universe :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a different message from what we were hearing from the WB Pres. 

At the end of the day, Zack Snyder doesn't have the last word on that decision. _This_ _Superman_ film might have no links to the other series, but that does not mean its sequels won't. WB may have different plans.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonder Woman filming.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9swHb3v0XU[/YOUTUBE]

nom nom nom


Wonder Woman doing push ups: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maeu4cYsH1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn, they're really using that horseface?


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 31, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I mean she really doesnt look all that bad in the youtube videos, in fact she looks good. But the pics make her look terrible. Maybe she's not photogenic?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess we'll have to wait for the show to come out to be sure, but she certainly looks like a horse to me. The video does look better though. Maybe she is a two-face.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, they're really using that horseface?



You need an eyecheck..


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2011)

She has a nice rack...

Thats all im saying


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You need an eyecheck..


 You need a tastecheck...


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 31, 2011)

She has a bit of a butterface but with dem tits I can deal with it (when im watching the video). The pics are another story, full horse in those.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess it is something you might learn to live with if you got to jam her every night.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You need a tastecheck...



She doesn't look very good in stills,but then again..

Look at the vids.

And your standards are messed up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

My standards are fairly skewed, I suppose, but I blame it on society.


----------



## Bart (Mar 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Thats a different message from what we were hearing from the WB Pres.
> 
> At the end of the day, Zack Snyder doesn't have the last word on that decision. _This_ _Superman_ film might have no links to the other series, but that does not mean its sequels won't. WB may have different plans.



Nolan has a massive say in Superman, if not more than Snyder, hence why I don't think WB would press such a thing.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nolan has a say in the _first Superman;_ he might not have so much in where the series goes from there.

And no matter how much say he has the fact of the matter is he is a hired gun; he may wield considerably more influence than the average one due to success, but at the end of the day WB do not have to listen to him.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay so its like we were all guessing all along then

The Man of Steel Film by Snyder is set in its own World just as Nolans Batman was set in its own World. The Next Batman film will be in its own World but any film after that would showcase that its in the same world as the other properties... Okay now everything makes since


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 31, 2011)

Speaking of Superman. When will he get another animated series?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Speaking of a JLA movies, what stories would you want them to adapt?

I wouldn't mind seeing a movie adapting Morrison's first arc, with the Hyperclan. I really don't think an origin movie is all that necessary.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 31, 2011)

It probably would be neccesary, to see them get together, and to introduce J'onn and any other Leaguers that were'nt given their own movie. Thats probably what will happen, anyway, and they will probably go with the tried and tested Alien Invasion angle. 

And if its anything like the DCAU version, at least it will be bitchin'.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2011)

Well that is unexpected.





> The title for the first direct-to-video DC Universe Animated Original Movie of 2012 was announced at WonderCon 2011.
> 
> DC Universe Animated Original Movie Producer Bruce Timm revealed Justice League: Doom will be the first title from the the acclaimed direct-to-video home video line to be released in 2012. Timm made the announcement during the annual WonderCon convention.
> 
> ...



Probably the last thing McDuffie would have worked on aswell.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm glad it's coming out :']


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a colossal improvement over the previous trailer.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbyJSbimX0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hell. Yes. **


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 2, 2011)

You see had they shown this one we miight not have gone into Defcon 3 Panic mode over this actor playing Hal Jordon as much as we have urgggggh.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2011)

That was so much better. Holy shit it was so much better.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Nightblade (Apr 2, 2011)

cardboard background?



> Justice League: Doom will be loosely based on the acclaimed Justice League of America: Tower of Babel comic storyline, originally published in 2000. The late Dwayne McDuffie adapted and wrote the script for the forthcoming animated feature. Further details on the creative team are set to be announced soon.


more Bat-- I mean, JLA. awesome.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 4, 2011)

This trailer is way better


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

trailer made me cry due to intense fanboying


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 4, 2011)

Holy shit that was awesome.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 10, 2011)

*Michael Shannon cast as General Zod in Superman film, titled Man of Steel.*



> BURBANK, CA, April 10, 2011 – Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures announced today that Michael Shannon will star in the role of General Zod in director Zack Snyder’s new Superman film, titled “Man of Steel.”
> 
> Snyder stated, “Zod is not only one of Superman’s most formidable enemies, but one of the most significant because he has insights into Superman that others don’t. Michael is a powerful actor who can project both the intelligence and the malice of the character, making him perfect for the role.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Zod, now we will have an epic aerial slobberknocker that can spill out to space....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

Zod?

Please, let's get a super fight.


Still thinking too small.

BFG PLEASE.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

why is it shooting real yellow bullet casings?

Also, thinking too small


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't want to hear this about Zod 

Michael Shannon is a brilliant actor from what I've heard, but I would have wished it to be Brainiac; though I trust such a thing given that Nolan and Goyer wrote the story, thus including Zod as a villain.

Seems a rather _Ra's al Ghul-ish_ choice to be quite honest :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 11, 2011)

Now SON of Jor-El you-Will-KNEEEEL.... inb4 shooting of Kryptonight lightening from Hands


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2011)

Oooooooh ^


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2011)

I still think Zod is absolute most boring choice. You only pick Zod for a direct physical opposition to Superman and NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 11, 2011)

You pick Zod for his physical opposition to Superman _and_ for his links to Supermans Kryptonian heritage. They are maknig Zod a part of the origin story, which is both fairly easy to do and somewhat original.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Kneel before Zod.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2011)

Zod makes sense even if it's not the best overall choice.  Let's face it most of the general public wants to see Supes fight and do crazy shit in the movie.  Fans that think it's boring well then go read All Star Superman again :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Hell yeah! DBZ Action Sequence in my Superman!


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I still think Zod is absolute most boring choice. You only pick Zod for a direct physical opposition to Superman and NOTHING ELSE.



Not exactly 

You obviously know that Clark during _The Man of Steel_ will not have fought a superhuman let alone one from another planet; he's virtually inexperienced in the matter.

Putting the likes of Brainiac, Doomsday or even Darkseid would be a tad bit foolish, given that they are among the most powerful beings in the DC Universe; ergo, a bit too much to include them so early on.



masamune1 said:


> You pick Zod for his physical opposition to Superman _and_ for his links to Supermans Kryptonian heritage. They are maknig Zod a part of the origin story, which is both fairly easy to do and somewhat original.



Exactly 

I still expect this to have a _Batman Begins_ feel towards it, for obvious reasons of course


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 11, 2011)

Zod was chosen for one reason and one reason only: To _assure_ viewers that we were actually going to see Superman fight a villain rather than heavy objects. With Brainiac, I don't think most people see him as a physical match. Not so say he isn't, but I think that's the perception there. Darkseid shouldn't even be talked about yet.

Zod, though? Everyone knows Zod, one way or another. They know he's a Kryptonian, and they know he can beat on Superman. Michael Shannon has a quiet insanity about him; he kind of reminds me of Michael Ironside and Gary Oldman put together. I think he's an AWESOME choice for the character, though I wonder if Ursa and Non will really be doing the fighting...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2011)

I also agree that General Zod is too powerful and significant a villain to be used in the first _Superman_ film in the new series, unless he has only a minor role (as he did in the 1978 _Superman_ film) or is not killed permanently. I agree that this new movie should have the same tone that _Batman Begins_ had, where the hero was still young and just starting his career as a superhero, therefore not having a great amount of experience in fighting crime.

I also am hoping for a new live-action portrayal of Lex Luthor that is far more sinister and diabolical than the previous two (Gene Hackman and Kevin Spacey), although my favorite portrayal of him thus far is the one from _Superman: the Animated Series,_ where he is voiced by Clancy Brown.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

Viggo would have been awesome as Zod, oh well


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Vault said:


> Viggo would have been awesome as Zod, oh well



Are you referring to Viggo Mortensen, I presume?


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, his such an amazing actor yet so underrated


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 11, 2011)

I was thinking Vigo of Carpathian, but I guess that shows my age. 

And is Zod really that _significant_ a villain of Superman's? I suppose he's one of the most visible, but I don't think he is one that needs too much build-up, to be honest. Get in some of the "oh, I can sympathize but he's still an evil bastard" sort of stuff in the beginning, send him to the Phantom Zone and you really just sort of have him right there. In all honesty, someone like Lex Luthor or Brainiac would probably benefit from being built-up in the first movie but not fighting. Go the way of _The Animated Series_ and give Brainiac a hand in the death of the Kryptonian race, or start to set up Luthor as a rival and enemy of Superman (Torn on scientist called in to destroy Zod and his group and, perhaps, even Superman, or the classic evil businessman from the 80's/90's).

But I think Zod is a great start. He's shows that the franchise is going to get away from the middling effort of _Returns_ with a true challenge to Superman, and he will give a good baseline of what to expect later on. Hell, you can always send him to the Phantom Zone again, right?


----------



## Bart (Apr 12, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Zod was chosen for one reason and one reason only: To _assure_ viewers that we were actually going to see Superman fight a villain rather than heavy objects. With Brainiac, I don't think most people see him as a physical match. Not so say he isn't, but I think that's the perception there. Darkseid shouldn't even be talked about yet.
> 
> Zod, though? Everyone knows Zod, one way or another. They know he's a Kryptonian, and they know he can beat on Superman. Michael Shannon has a quiet insanity about him; he kind of reminds me of Michael Ironside and Gary Oldman put together. I think he's an AWESOME choice for the character, though I wonder if Ursa and Non will really be doing the fighting...



Exactly; however it's a bit surprising given what Goyer had wrote for villains in _Batman Begins_, not to mention Nolan's involement in co-writing the story for _The Man of Steel_ too, so; thus the whole unconventional villain roster was something that I was expecting.

Michael Shannon sounds rather like Heath Ledger :WOW

P.S. No Ursa and Non! They were creations for the Superman film by Puzo


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't care if is Zod as long as the movie is good.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> P.S. No Ursa and Non! They were creations for the Superman film by Puzo



Well, they've both been incorporated into the comics though. It shouldn't matter who made them or what for.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 14, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I don't care if is Zod as long as the movie is good.



Agreed!


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 14, 2011)

*Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters* gameplay trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQVYCn03ZII&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Looks competent enough to be a fun game. Looking better than that Thor and Cap America game, that's for sure.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 14, 2011)

Batman : Year One Production is about to wrap expect a DVD/Blu Ray release Schedule at some point

Meanwhile the really BIG NEWS

Batman: The Dark Knight Returns and The Dark Knight Strikes Back are going to be adapted

Source:


----------



## illmatic (Apr 14, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> *Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters* gameplay trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQVYCn03ZII&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looks competent enough to be a fun game. Looking better than that Thor and Cap America game, that's for sure.



 This looks more cartoon style then I thought it would. Looking back at the announcement trailer.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Batman : Year One Production is about to wrap expect a DVD/Blu Ray release Schedule at some point
> 
> Meanwhile the really BIG NEWS
> 
> ...



Hmmmm......

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoZLPwRCjcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoZLPwRCjcQ[/YOUTUBE]



Glad to see I'm not the only one who remembered that episode.


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

where was that from?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> where was that from?



An episode from B:TAS where three kids tell tales of what they think Batman is like.


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

ahh i see, i liked the earlier season's animation better than the later ones


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 15, 2011)

So did I: the stylized _Superman: The Animated Series_ look didn't go well with the Batman characters, in my opinion. In particular, I think the Joker lost a bit of his menace because he lost his irises, among other things. He just looked too simplified. Look at his _Justice League_ design and you see an excellent balance of gritty-noir from the original series and the streamlined new look of everything after that.

But it doesn't matter; that episode had no plot. None of them did.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> ahh i see, i liked the earlier season's animation better than the later ones



Yeah the new art direction really did not help the series in my opinion, though the episode is still a good one. I believe years later in Gotham Knights (I think that was what it was called) there was a sequence where a trio of japanese kids do the same


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

ahh i see, yeah the joker looked strange to me, i thought i was the only one bothered by that,, he looked like a rat, and the character's looked boxy


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2011)

The animation could have been better but that episode, and the series, was still good. The original was better but this still did have some good stories, like _Mad Love_ and some others.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 15, 2011)

They weren't Japanese, but it was done by Madhouse, I believe. Japanese animation, American kids.


----------



## Bart (Apr 16, 2011)

> *The Official Plot for Man of Steel?*
> 
> A lot of the data and information on movies that ends up online and in print seems to have its roots in The Baseline Studio System. Once upon a time, in the misty history of 2009, back when nobody knew what the Shyamalan-scripted Devil was going to be about, I found its ?top secret synopsis? listed as Baseline data. Their blurb proved to be 100% accurate.
> 
> ...



It's pretty much, as what the article says, all that we've heard before, with reference to _Birthright_.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope the Green Lantern movie is watchable at least.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 16, 2011)

Have u seen crap in 3D its like a Bowl of Failure waiting to be flushed.


----------



## Bart (Apr 19, 2011)

In a recent interview Snyder said _Man of Steel_ is going to be dark and realistic.

Also there were plans to make Superman have no super powers at all :WOW



> Interview with Zack:
> 
> *[N]ewsweek: You are about to shoot new Superman with Christopher Nolan and his screenwriting collaborator David Goyer. Add your name and you've got our times hollywood dream team, much like Lucas, Spielberg and Kasdan were back in the 80's. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> In a recent interview Snyder said _Man of Steel_ is going to be dark and realistic.
> 
> Also there were plans to make Superman have no super powers at all :WOW



This isn't Smallville


----------



## mow (Apr 19, 2011)

Man, what a fucking load of horseshit. Why must they always try to make comics dark and gritty? That's batman territory (and I'll even argue that it isn't anymore). He's fucking superman, he is supposed to be light, wonder and hope. How can it be realistic? He shoots lasers from his fucking eues, for fucksake!

Saying that fiction isn't worthy unless made realistic only shows that these guys lack a great deal of inspiration and imagination.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck yeah!

I want to watch a dark, gritty Superman with no powers kickin' ass!



Wait, no, no I don't.


----------



## Bart (Apr 19, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> This isn't Smallville



 



mow said:


> Man, what a fucking load of horseshit. Why must they always try to make comics dark and gritty? That's batman territory (and I'll even argue that it isn't anymore). He's fucking superman, he is supposed to be light, wonder and hope. How can it be realistic? He shoots lasers from his fucking eues, for fucksake!
> 
> Saying that fiction isn't worthy unless made realistic only shows that these guys lack a great deal of inspiration and imagination.



Yeah; Superman is obviously supposed to be good-natured etc, and I doubt they'd change that quality of his character, but really that doesn't stop the likes of villains from not being dark; the likes of Luthor, Zod, Intergang etc?

Well realistic in it's setting I suppose.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> I want to watch a dark, gritty Superman with no powers kickin' ass!
> 
> Wait, no, no I don't.



Yeah lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

If that's what we wanted we wouldn't need a Superman movie. We'd just watch a bunch of Jason Statham movies.


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2011)

> Warner Bros. has officially announced that long-rumored cast members Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Marion Cotillard are indeed in The Dark Knight Rises and revealed who they are playing. And it's not who you think.
> 
> The studio said "Cotillard will appear as Miranda Tate, a Wayne Enterprises board member eager to help a still-grieving Bruce Wayne resume his father's philanthropic endeavors for Gotham. Gordon-Levitt will play John Blake, a Gotham City beat cop assigned to special duty under the command of Commissioner Gordon."
> 
> ...





i think it may be a alias for cotillard though


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

> Bryan Cranston, Ben McKenzie, Eliza Dushku and Katee Sackhoff have been tapped to star as the voices in Batman: Year One, the adaptation of the Frank Miller comic book classic from Warner Premiere, DC Entertainment and Warner Bros. Animation.
> 
> Lauren Montgomery and Sam Liu are directing the movie, the 12th entry in the successful series of DC universe animated originals. Tab Murphy wrote the script.
> 
> ...





Well the Voice cast is solid


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well the Voice cast is solid



I'd say solid is an understatement. Cranston, Dushku, and Sackhoff are all great choices.

What has the guy voicing batman been in?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

Uhhhh hes from the OC


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay maybe that bumps it back down to "Solid"....


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2011)

> Since we know a young Ra's Al Ghul will be in the movie (played by Josh Pence)



I've still yet to see confirmation of this.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well the Voice cast is solid



Bryan Cranston as Gordon, anyone?


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2011)

Conroy or bust


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Conroy or bust




Dumb opinions go away.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 25, 2011)

Batman Year One looks good.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

Now Let the Voice Cast for The Dark Knight Returns be _Legendary_.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z73BLL1BWp4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lKgX7M_lfQ[/YOUTUBE]

This suppose to hype people up?

Still looks like test footage 

The suit,The gun, The mask, etc..


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2011)

Honestly, only his mask continues to irk me atm. Suit and everything go from tolerable to "this will look awesome on a big ass screen"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2011)

The VFX team just got 9 mil primarily for fixing the mask lol.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought it was the whole CGI of the movie, for real only the mask? Looooooool


----------



## illmatic (Apr 27, 2011)

*Antje Traue Cast As Superman Villainess, Faora*

_Variety is reporting that Antje Traue has won the role. Previously, Traue was the female lead in Pandorum._



> German actress Antje Traue has been cast as Superman villainess Faora in Warner Bros./Legendary Pictures' "Man of Steel."
> 
> Henry Cavill stars as the titular superhero, while other confirmed cast members include Amy Adams as Lois Lane and Michael Shannon as General Zod, as well as Kevin Costner and Diane Lane as Jonathan and Martha Kent.
> 
> ...



~


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 27, 2011)

In the _Green Lantern_ movie, might there be any hints of the other colors of power rings, or will the movie focus only on the Green Lantern rings, as they are the best known of the power rings?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 27, 2011)

Pretty sure the focus is only going to be on the GL's.

I suppose they could throw some fan service in there though.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 28, 2011)

Prolly a Yellow ring at the end for Sinestro Corps.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone see all star superman yet? I'm hearing mixed things.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2011)

If you haven't read it you probably wont enjoy it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw it. I'd watch the animated version before reading it.


----------



## Bart (Apr 28, 2011)

Faora should be an interesting addition


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2011)

I would very much like to see Braniac in a live-action _Superman_ film in the future, for he is very different from the rest of Superman's villains in that he relies more on intelligence than power and thus challenges Superman to use different strategies than what he normally uses to defeat his foes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I saw it. I'd watch the animated version before reading it.



I'd do the opposite. The animated version is a little disjointed, and has some pacing issues. Knowing the story beforehand kinda helps with that.

Also, All Star Superman is one of the few comics you can say "Yea, I think it's the best superman comic ever" and people will either agree with you or respect your opinion.

It's like the Illmatic of superhero comics.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Personally, Superman: Peace on Earth is my favourite Superman story ever.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2011)

:|

10char


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 28, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would very much like to see Braniac in a live-action _Superman_ film in the future, *for he is very different from the rest of Superman's villains in that he relies more on intelligence than power and thus challenges Superman to use different strategies than what he normally uses to defeat his foes*.



What about Lex?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> What about Lex?



Yes, of course I was taking Lex Luthor into consideration when I made my above post, but he has already been the main antagonist for four _Superman_ films, so while I do wish to see a new, and, hopefully, more sinister, version of him in a live-action film (similar to his portrayal by Clancy Brown in the _DC Animated Universe),_ I believe that another villain should have some screentime, as well.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 29, 2011)

Brainiac doesn't challenge Superman in the same way Luthor does because Brainiac can take a punch from Superman where as Lex Luthor the corporate head of LexCorp you can't just fly up to and punch in the face, that is why Luthor stands out from his other villains and from most Supervillains in general.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Darkseid relies more on brains than his brawn as well. 

Heck, so does Toyman.

I'm sure I'm missing some others.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2011)

found this:


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2011)

New Green lantern trailer is out!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Darkseid relies more on brains than his brawn as well.
> 
> Heck, so does Toyman.
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing some others.


 But Darkseid has godlike powers.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 4, 2011)

I think a better way of putting the difference between Brainiac and Lex is that it's easier to build him up as a direct physical threat to Luthor. They both use brains, but everyone knows that Clark could fuck him up if he ever really wanted to; he doesn't because he is bound by the law. Brainiac with a robot body could easily be a match for Supes. Plus, if you use the robot body and it gets taken/parts captured, you can justify Luthor's super-suit as well as the possible development of Metallo.


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But Darkseid has godlike powers.





Guy Gardner said:


> I think a better way of putting the difference between Brainiac and Lex is that it's easier to build him up as a direct physical threat to Luthor. They both use brains, but everyone knows that Clark could fuck him up if he ever really wanted to; he doesn't because he is bound by the law. Brainiac with a robot body could easily be a match for Supes. Plus, if you use the robot body and it gets taken/parts captured, you can justify Luthor's super-suit as well as the possible development of Metallo.



What he said.

Brainiac may not have "godlike" powers but he is almost as much a physical threat to Supes, even though he relys more on his brains. Darkseid is really the same- he is a physical threat, but for the most part he's dangerous because he is a planner and a schemer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

But he has godlike powers. 

At least the classic one did.


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2011)

.........

He still relies more on his brains.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 4, 2011)

Darkseid tries to dominate all of reality. You can't do that with sheer brawn. Just look at Final Crisis, where he doesn't even throw a punch and most of the time is sitting in his throne. He Omega Effects Bats, and then laughs at Superman for coming in too late.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

You could say the same about Thanos, but he isn't even as powerful.


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2011)

You're right. He's even more so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

From my understanding of "Classic Darkseid" he should be much more powerful than Thanos (without any powerups). Current Darkseid is garbage.

That said, I haven't read a single comic featuring either character.


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2011)

Thanos and Darkseid, even classic Darkseid, are about even. Darkseid has the Omega Beams, which are stronger than anything Thanos has in his arsenal, but Thanos has a wider range of abilities including magic. Thanos is smarter (he's not Darkseids counterpart- he is Metrons), is physically stronger than Thing, Thor, Hercules and Hulk _combined,_ and has achieved ultimate power on several occasions where Darkseid took millions of years to achieve it once. Thanos should also be a better hand to hand fighter.

So yeah, Thanos kicks his ass.


----------



## Z (May 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> found this:



Real or fake?


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2011)

It's fake. Somebody already posted it on the _Batman 3_ thread.

I don't think they've even started filming yet. Any pics you find won't be real.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2011)

I believe that they are filming in 2 days, starting in India.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

India, eh? Seems pretty weird to me.


----------



## Sesha (May 4, 2011)

Apparently it's only for a few scenes. Might be tying in to Talia if she really is in the movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 5, 2011)

*'Our Gang,' 'Superman' actor Jackie Cooper dies. A love letter to the late Rascal.*
by Kate Ward

Most audiences might know Jackie Cooper as Perry White in four Superman movies. Or for his role in 1931′s The Champ. Or for his appearance in Skippy, which made him the first child actor to ever be nominated for an Academy Award for Best Actor. But, to me, the actor — who passed away Tuesday at the age of 88 after a brief illness — will always be known as Our Gang‘s Jackie.

Perhaps it was because I was an old soul, or both my parents enjoyed catching re-runs of the series when they were youths, but I grew up on Our Gang, otherwise known as The Little Rascals. Unlike in my childhood world, where most films and TV shows featured kids achieving great victories that involved fame and fortune, Our Gang was one of the few series in history who showed kids being, well, kids. Each short followed a mischievous gang pursuing some sort of troublesome plan — and while many are familiar with Spanky and Alfalfa’s shenanigans, I’ll always insist that Jackie Cooper’s gang was by far the best gang. It boasted the wise-beyond-his-years Stymie, the flighty-but-cute-as-a-button Dorothy, the is-it-possible-to-be-that-cuddly Wheezer, and the funny-as-Chris-Farley Chubby, but Jackie, as the series’ everyboy from 1929-1931 (he was Spanky before Spanky), stood out leagues further than the rest. He was relatable, adorable, and could convey emotion unlike any other rascal. Just look at his pout! It was no wonder he got cast in the role — how could anyone say no to Jackie’s face?

It wasn’t long until the five-year-old me developed a crush on little Jackie Cooper. Why couldn’t I be as pretty as Miss Crabtree? Be able to play alongside him like Mary Ann? Why couldn’t I have been born 60 years earlier? I would sit in front of my television on weekends and pop in my Our Gang VHS and watch Love Business three times in a row (these were shorts, after all) just to see Jackie lead his rascally troops. He was more than just a pair of chubby cheeks; he was, in my eyes, a mini-movie star, even before he actually did become one.

And strangely enough, even after aging more than a dozen years, I found I still enjoyed the Jackie years of Our Gang. Though certainly outdated — if you check out shorts like Pups Is Pups, you’ll see plenty of racial undertones typical of the early 20th century, even though the series was respected in its time for being one of the most diverse Hollywood projects — the series’ gleeful nature, in spite of the Depression’s trying times, was contagious. Even as a 20-something, I longed to play alongside Jackie, Chubby, and Stymie. And it was easy to tell that Cooper was headed for stardom — his delivery and facial expressions, especially during a memorable Love Business scene in which he flirts with the much-older Miss Crabtree, were so much more mature than what we saw from any child star of his time, let alone his fellow Rascals. He simply had what many covet: it. His presence took over the small screen, overpowering Our Gang‘s shoddy, shakey, black-and-white footage. So it was no surprise to learn as a child that he had been nominated for an Academy Award. That he had starred with frequent on-screen partner Wallace Beery in a film that still has chops today, The Champ. And that as an adult, he managed to bag a franchise, Superman, before they were as in vogue as they are today.

Cooper kept his finger on the pulse of Hollywood long after his success as a child actor — not only did he land the Superman role, but he also developed a respectable career behind the camera, directing episodes of M*A*S*H and The White Shadow. (He even picked up an Emmy for his directing credits.) After he retired in the late 1980s, he continued to work, helming episodes of Superboy. But even 80 years after first lighting up the screen in Our Gang, Cooper’s legacy lives on. And it should continue to do so — if you haven’t already, head to Amazon or your nearest video store to pick up a DVD of Teacher’s Pet for your children. As a former child myself, I promise yours will thank you, and become an instant fan of young Jackie Cooper. You may be gone, Jackie, but you’ll always be part of my gang.

Souce: Covers of Friday can be entertaining


----------



## The World (May 5, 2011)

Darkseid became a swirling black hole of evil threatening to take the whole multiverse with him and that's after he mind controlled practically everyone.

I think that ranks somewhere up there with Thanos.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 5, 2011)

The World said:


> Darkseid became a swirling black hole of evil threatening to take the whole multiverse with him and that's after he mind controlled practically everyone.
> 
> I think that ranks somewhere up there with Thanos.



While I disagree with the previous assessment (Thanos is smarter? How are we grading that? And while I understand the whole comparison to Metron, he's still much closer to Darkseid than anything), the biggest problem with Darkseid is that he is used far more often than Thanos, which is generally to his detriment. Final Crisis uses him correctly, where he is presented as being a power beyond fathom and his very existence threatening the entire multiverse.

The problem is, though, that you also get things like Jeph Loeb's Supergirl arc. For every Great Darkness Saga, there is Darkseid chillaxing on a couch somewhere. I'm not nearly as familiar with Thanos as much, but it seems like all his appearances are generally better done. I know we get things like Thanoscopter, but overall in a modern context he is better protected than Darkseid has been.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

Yeah that's honestly really the case.  I rank them both equal but in terms of at their best I enjoy Darkseid's stories more.


----------



## Legend (May 6, 2011)

I made a thread on ign's top 100 heroes videos, tell me what you guys think


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2011)

*The Lazarus Pit in The Dark Knight Rises?*



> Well, this didn’t take long. Christopher Nolan’s The Dark Knight Rises started filming in Jodhpur, India today and we already have some leaked images of the set finding their way online.  Leaked set photos normally don’t reveal much about a film, but what makes these interesting for any Batman fan is the inclusion of a green screen pool.  The “green screen pool = Ra’s al Ghul’s The Lazarus Pit” theory found its way online the moment the photos popped up and it’s easy to see why so many fans have begun to speculate this given the recent news that Josh Pence will be appearing in the film as a young Ra’s al Ghul in flashbacks.   Hit the jump to see the photos and to read more about the Lazarus Pit along with what this could mean for Nolan’s final Batman film.
> 
> The photos come to us via CBM, who also provides some info on what exactly the Lazarus Pit is:
> 
> ...



Woah, that turns out to actually be true ... :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (May 7, 2011)

Thanos is smarter because he outplays the greatest minds in the galaxy on a regular basis, knows magic, is much more a scientist than Darkseid (who _is,_ but not in the same way), has succesfully achieved ultimate power on several occasions, and has even broke the DNA code of Galactus. The Metron thing is that Thanos is actually based on Metron.

As for the Lazurus Pit....lets not jump to conclusions.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2011)

Bart said:


> *The Lazarus Pit in The Dark Knight Rises?*
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, that turns out to actually be true ... :WOW



I can see a Jason Red Hood live action move already. 



Guy Gardner said:


> While I disagree with the previous assessment (Thanos is smarter? How are we grading that? And while I understand the whole comparison to Metron, he's still much closer to Darkseid than anything), the biggest problem with Darkseid is that he is used far more often than Thanos, which is generally to his detriment. Final Crisis uses him correctly, where he is presented as being a power beyond fathom and his very existence threatening the entire multiverse.
> 
> The problem is, though, that you also get things like Jeph Loeb's Supergirl arc. For every Great Darkness Saga, there is Darkseid chillaxing on a couch somewhere. I'm not nearly as familiar with Thanos as much, but it seems like all his appearances are generally better done. I know we get things like Thanoscopter, but overall in a modern context he is better protected than Darkseid has been.



I completely agree.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2011)

Wouldn't the Lazarus Pit be abit too mystical for Nolan's Batman?


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Lazarus pit? Thats bullshit.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

We had ninjas bent on world domination the first film who eradicated one city after another throughout history.

Lazarus pit is not that hard to believe.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Come on Ben thats not true, you know it.


----------



## Adagio (May 8, 2011)

Red Hood incoming


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> While I disagree with the previous assessment (Thanos is smarter? How are we grading that? And while I understand the whole comparison to Metron, he's still much closer to Darkseid than anything), the biggest problem with Darkseid is that he is used far more often than Thanos, which is generally to his detriment. Final Crisis uses him correctly, where he is presented as being a power beyond fathom and his very existence threatening the entire multiverse.
> 
> The problem is, though, that you also get things like Jeph Loeb's Supergirl arc. For every Great Darkness Saga, there is Darkseid chillaxing on a couch somewhere. I'm not nearly as familiar with Thanos as much, but it seems like all his appearances are generally better done. I know we get things like Thanoscopter, but overall in a modern context he is better protected than Darkseid has been.



Darkseid originally appears fully in a comic sitting on a couch. That is where that comes from btw

It is quite the iconic first appearance.


----------



## Glued (May 8, 2011)

Darkseid was made by Kirby, he is superior


----------



## Nightblade (May 8, 2011)

a shame people like Loeb are taking a shit on him.


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2011)

I'm still expecting the person Nolan and Snyder chose to be Lex Luthor should be announced rather soon :WOW


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2011)

So many Superman animated movies I want to see someday. Kingdom Come, Superman vs. Zod, Red Son Superman. Any of these three would own.


----------



## Rasendori (May 15, 2011)

Red son would be epic on screen.


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2011)

Any Superman story has a chance of getting its own animated film. DC Comics loves to release movies about his boyscout.


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2011)

Supes is just that awesome


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 15, 2011)

They need to make another animated JLA movie. Crisis and New Frontier were both pretty good. I'd like to see Morrison's first JLA arc, or something like the obsidian age.


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2011)

They are releasing another Justice League animated film based on JLA: Tower of Babel storyline. It was Dwayne McDuffie's last work before dying.


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2011)

they need to release that Teen Titans movie


----------



## Rasendori (May 16, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> They are releasing another Justice League animated film based on JLA: Tower of Babel storyline. It was Dwayne McDuffie's last work before dying.



I believe that idea recently got scrapped. Not too sure on this.


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2011)

Umm..Batman Live Trailer? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNuraB_Ri34&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..Batman Live Trailer?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNuraB_Ri34&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Please be fake.
Please be fake.
Please be fake.


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Please be fake.
> Please be fake.
> Please be fake.



It doesn't look THAT bad.

It looks like Batman Forever,not Batman and Robin!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It doesn't look THAT bad.
> 
> It looks like Batman Forever,not Batman and Robin!



It's a musical. That is all.


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's a musical. That is all.



Still not as bad as "Batman and Robin"!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

That's debatable.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2011)

Green Lantern emerald knights was really good to me.

The story of the first lantern looked like a very fluid anime. The others stories were good too. Not sure how it fits into the same timeline as the first flight movie though.

I don't know alot about the non-human characters so It was insightful too. I woud have liked to see guy gardner, john stweert and kyle rayner origin stories too though. Maybe in the next one.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 9, 2011)

It doesn't fit at all. Sinestro is right there next to Hal Jordan....

And it can't becasue Kilowog is kinda buddy buddy with Hal and he wasn't even on speaking terms with him until after Hal saved him, but as soon as he did that Sinestro killed Kanjar-Ro and Hal had his ring taken away.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Man of Steel news 

Apparently Connie Nielsen _(from Gladiator)_ is being offered the role of Lara.
And Harry Lennix has been offered an unknown role.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2011)

With these GL reviews, except Batman and Superman films for a while.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm haven't read any of the reviews on greenlatern. 

It can't be that bad.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> With these GL reviews, except Batman and Superman films for a while.



I doubt it. This is 2011, not 1999, and with the success of well-written comic book movies, I doubt that this is going to shelve things for any amount of time.

Now if Man of Steel fails, then you might have something. But I don't think that this is going to change much. This is like Ang Lee's Hulk, only far more expensive.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 15, 2011)

*Russell Crowe Joins Superman 'Man of Steel': Playing Jor-El, Superman's Dad *



> Wow, did not see this casting coming! Russell Crowe playing Superman's dad in a Zack Snyder-directed reboot of Superman? Awesome!  is reporting that Oscar winning actor Russell Crowe has been set to play Jor-El, Superman's biological father from Krypton. Though other talented actors like Viggo Mortensen and Sean Penn have been vying for the role (Variety says "Christopher Nolan had all along been seeking an A-list thesp for Jor-El"), it was Crowe who finally jumped on in the end. That must mean this role is very important to the reboot, which is great to hear, especially because it's a strong cast Snyder pulled together.
> 
> Zack Snyder's Man of Steel is already set to star Henry Cavill as Superman/Clark Kent, Amy Adams as Lois Lane, Kevin Costner & Diane Lane as Clark's Earth parents, Jonathan & Martha Kent, and finally Michael Shannon as the Kryptonian villain Zod. This is quite a cast they're amassing, especially with a legendary actor like Russell Crowe playing an important fatherly role. Production is set to start next month, and this announcement comes perfectly timed, as DC Comics is about to launch Green Lantern in theaters this weekend. Crowe was last seen in Paul Haggis' The Next Three Days last year and Ridley Scott's Robin Hood just before that. I'm already looking forward to this new Superman purely based on the casting alone!
> 
> Source:


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm expecting some Beautiful Mind or Gladiator level performance now.


----------



## Bart (Jun 16, 2011)

The coincidence is Connie Nielsen and Russell Crowe (if you've seen Gladiator) 

Still I wonder who Harry Lennix's playing 

@The World
A Beautiful Mind is in my Top #10 favourite films; I definitely recommend that film to anyone :WOW


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

I liked the movie A beautiful Mind, but with a parent who has paranoid schizophrenia, it's a really. Really inaccurate portrayal. Plus- Didn't the original guy only hear things? 

That said I'm looking forward to his performance in the new superman movie. I myself have never been a huge Supes fan but a friend of mine is virtually obsessed with him, and specifically smallville. So I'll give the next one a shot.


----------



## Bart (Jun 16, 2011)

Ooooh right kk ^ :WOW


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn GL got slaughtered in reviews. shame.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

Did it? Ouch.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 26, 2011)

In other news...



Looks like Gen. Sam Lane is making his way onto the big screen for this film.



WB may not be abandon the low-performing Green Lantern movie. After hearing about possible executive mucking around with the movie, I'm not sure if this is good news or bad news. Have to wait for the Director's Cut of the movie for that one, I suppose.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> In other news...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Gen. Sam Lane is making his way onto the big screen for this film.



Good. Too old. Lex Luthor should be played by someone ages with Clark.

Didn't really think Lex would be in this. Its pretty obvious they are saving him for later. This is probably going to be about how Clark becomes Superman; Lex is for when he becomes Superman.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 26, 2011)

I think Lex will be involved in the US fighting against/wanting a defense against Kryptonians after Zod wrecks their shit. That could mean he's in midway through the movie or comes in at the very end. But I think we'll know who Luthor is in this movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nah; I think he might not be in it at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2011)

That would kind of bug me. I mean I get Luther not being a big presence or the main villain, but I don't see he could be totally absent.

Even if not the villain, he's such a prominent figure in metropolis that it'd be weird not to see him at all.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2011)

They'll probably announce who will be playing Lex Luthor last.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2011)

> During a discussion panel following the San Diego Comic-Con 2011 debut of Batman: Year One, the next entry in the DC Universe Animated Original Movie line coming to Blu-ray and DVD October 18th, 2011, executive producer Bruce Timm revealed the slate of animated titles to be released in 2012 from the Warner Home Video series. The 2012 DC Universe Animated Original Movie titles will feature a string of adaptations of acclaimed and popular works from DC Comics history.
> 
> The previously-announced Justice League: Doom is slated to be the first DC Universe Animated Original Movie title released in 2012. The animated movie, written by the late Dwayne McDuffie, is set to be a loose adaptation of the fan-favorite JLA: Tower of Babel storyline written by Mark Waid.
> 
> ...





Some interesting picks.


----------



## Glued (Jul 24, 2011)

If Green Lantern wants to get good, they need to get rid of Hal Generic.

I'm sorry, but John, Alan, Kyle and Guy are all better characters than him.

Anyone, but him.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 3, 2011)

*Laurence Fishburne cast as Perry White, Editor-in-Chief of The Daily Planet*



> Lois Lane and Clark Kent just got their boss: Laurence Fishburne will play Daily Planet editor-in-chief Perry White in Man of Steel, EW has learned exclusively. White has traditionally been a hard-charging, old fashioned newspaperman, who relies on his ace reporters, Clark and Lois, to get the big scoop. Jackie Cooper played White in the Christopher Reeve-era Superman films, and Frank Langella took on the role in director Bryan Singer?s Superman Returns in 2006.
> 
> Source:


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Laurence Fishburne cast as Perry White, Editor-in-Chief of The Daily Planet*


I guess that could work. Interesting seeing the role by a black guy instead, but he seems like he could fit the role besides that. 

I hate how Superman has all of the actors and some sets and may have even started filming, yet it's not out till 2013.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2011)

Brilliant casting choice!

I still think this has Christopher Nolan written all over it, and it's keeping in line with the Oscar nominated actors for the most part :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

A black Perry White? 

What's next? Arabic Superman?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2011)

WB on Green Lantern Sequel said:
			
		

> “We had a decent opening so we learned there is an audience… To go forward we need to make it a little *edgier* and *darker* with more emphasis on action…. And we have to find a way to balance the time the movie spends in space versus on Earth.”




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The legacy of TDK


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

It just always confuses me when they change the race of characters I'm familiar with.

It doesn't matter if it's the main character or his little-known girlfriend. It's confusing.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2011)

First look at the Man of Steel



Your thoughts?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Serviceable. I guess.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Its definitely a Zack Synder film, is my thought.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the dark feeling it has to it. I just can't wait to see Superman exchange blows with General Zod. Too bad the film got pushed back.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> First look at the Man of Steel
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?



Superman's face is rather odd, to me, in that image, but apart from that, it looks very awesome, especially Superman's clothing, which actually reminds me of Spiderman's costume from the recent _Spiderman_ films.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Having Perry White being played by a non-white actor is not a major issue, as nothing about his character suggests that he needs to be of a specific ethnicity, plus, he is a minor character. Major characters, such as Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, (and from Marvel) *Spiderman*, Thor, Captain America, and others, shall always be of the same ethnicity, as they are iconic characters and changing their ethnicity would be altering a fundamental aspect of their characters. I do disagree with having an African Actor play Heimdall, a Norse deity, in _Thor,_ as it seemed rather odd, but, on the other side of the argument, having an African-American actor play Wilson Fiske, the Kingpin, in _DareDevil_ was not really a major oddity, was it?



lol             .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> lol.



What does that mean? Has a non-white actor ever played Peter Parker?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 4, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does that mean? Has a non-white actor ever played Peter Parker?



He's referring to that the new Ultimate Spider-Man is a black guy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does that mean? Has a non-white actor ever played Peter Parker?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> He's referring to that the new Ultimate Spider-Man is a black guy.




I did not know about that, but that person is not Peter Parker, is he? if he is not, then my statement above is still valid: iconic characters are usually not altered too drastically.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2011)

Still Spiderman.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> First look at the Man of Steel
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?



looks like the costume could be made of a similar material to the Amazing Spider-Man costume


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2011)

doesn't look like superman to me

look more like a guy in a superman costume(theirs a difference ). i mean, when did superman look so menacing? when did superman get a receding hairline?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

It looks like something you would see in a modern graphic novel.

In other words... it looks like what I expected from Zach Snyder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

They should have gotten Tom Welling.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should have gotten Tom Welling.



This. Guy is forever imprinted as Superman in my head


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

He is not the best actor but he sure does look the part at least.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

I heard he was fat though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

He could get back in shape easily enough. He can run FTL after all. It'd take him 2 seconds.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Tom Welling as *SUPERMAN*, not Clark Kent, would be pretty fucking terrible IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Your opinion doesn't count.


Who would make a good Superman then? Nicholas Cage? Dana Carvey? Bruce Springsteen!?!?!


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Your opinion doesn't count.
> 
> 
> Who would make a good Superman then? Nicholas Cage? Dana Carvey? Bruce Springsteen!?!?!



Brandon Routh is a better Superman then Tom Welling.

Come at me, bro. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't disagree with that. I think he was all right for the role.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2011)

What was wrong with Brandon Routh? I actually liked his Superman so much.

Maybe that was because I was 13ish at that time,whatevs.


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

Brandon Roth pull off the Clark Kent perfectly. As for Supes, It's mixed opinion to me. This new guy look more bulkier and intimidating to give the illusion of Supes as a large muscular superhero he's suppose to be.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

I liked Brandon Routh more than Christopher Reeves. I think Reeves was overrated. There I said it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2011)

hot Barbra Gordon is HOT. I'd pay to watch that


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2011)

now why can't the upcoming Green Lantern TAS look like that?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 6, 2011)

I suppose this could be DC's attempt at reaching a female audience. I am assuming it will be part of teh DC Nation programming block in 2012 

Green Lantern
Young Justice
Batgirl
???


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

It's not a real new show i think. It's from an episode of bmtbatb with Bat Mite.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 6, 2011)

a Wonder Woman film is never going to see the light of day...just trust me.


----------



## TSC (Aug 6, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> a Wonder Woman film is never going to see the light of day...just trust me.



Doesn't matter. This one was great enough:


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> a Wonder Woman film is never going to see the light of day...just trust me.


Only because DC for some reason do not know how to modernize a female superhero who is essentially Xena or an Ancient Greek/Roman looking Soldier/Warrior. Or they are just afraid to change iconic characters. 

Wonder Woman wouldn't be so difficult to do as Live Action in my opinion.

The 'classic superhero' mentality needs to be ignored when it comes to live action modern superhero films if the characters mythos can't easily be translated into real life. Marvel movies get it, DC hasn't 'matured' yet. 

Nolans Batman films work though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 6, 2011)

TSC said:


> Doesn't matter. This one was great enough:



just because it wasn't terrible...put it this way 10 minutes of JLU Wonder Woman in action is better than the entirety of that movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 6, 2011)

Animated Wondy was pretty good, but could've been a lot better, IMO.


----------



## TSC (Aug 6, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> just because it wasn't terrible...put it this way 10 minutes of JLU Wonder Woman in action is better than the entirety of that movie.



I beg to differ as I found this Wonderwoman much much better. But that's a debate for another time.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2011)

The official synopsis for Man of Steel ???


> _
> "In the pantheon of superheroes, Superman is the most recognized and revered character of all time. Clark Kent/Kal-El (Cavill) is a young twentysomething journalist who feels alienated by powers beyond anyone's imagination. Transported to Earth years ago from Krypton, an advanced alien planet, Clark struggles with the ultimate question - Why am I here? Shaped by the values of his adoptive parents Martha (Lane) and Jonathan Kent (Costner), Clark soon discovers that having super abilities means making very difficult decisions. But when the world needs stability the most, it comes under attack. Will his abilities be used to maintain peace or ultimately used to divide and conquer? Clark must become the hero known as "Superman," not only to shine as the world's last beacon of hope but to protect the ones he loves."_


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

Great lets do the movie that 90% of the people already know the entire plot to going into it.


----------



## Glued (Aug 18, 2011)

They need to make a Movie about DC's version of Frankenstein.

*Spoiler*: __ 








One of the most Beastly characters in the DC universe.

"FRANKENSTEIN LIVES!!"


----------



## Ankoma (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Great lets do the movie that 90% of the people already know the entire plot to going into it.



You could say the same thing about the Batman and Spider-Man movies and if memory serves people really seemed to like those movies. 

Looking forward to this one. Superman deserves a kick-ass movie


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Another Superman becomes Superman movie?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Another Superman becomes Superman movie?


 The last origin movie was 33 years ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I think anyone familiar with Superman (everyone on earth) is tired of it.

Not just the movie 33 years ago. I mean things like Smallville, cartoons, comics, etc... we should already know who Superman is. I don't even read comics and I'm tired of it. Superman Returns was like this giant cock tease.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2011)

I dunno, If it's told well ill be fine with it. There wasn't really an origin story in the cartoons, and I doubt smallville was watched by many kids. So in that respect I can kinda see why they'd do it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> The last origin movie was 33 years ago.



Smallville. 

I mean, I'm not just talking about the movies... Comics, the cartoons... Everyone knows how Superman becomes Superman. It should be done All-Star Superman style with a few glimpses of the destroyed planet and Martha and John Kent finding a baby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I dunno, If it's told well ill be fine with it. There wasn't really an origin story in the cartoons, and I doubt smallville was watched by many kids. So in that respect I can kinda see why they'd do it.



There was also Lois and Clark.

I'm not talking about punk-ass little kids. I mean as an adult who has grown up with Superman. What the fuck? Fuck kids.


Do people actually think they are making a Superman movie to somehow market Superman as a new character to a new audience? No, they are making it to capitalize on his already huge following and renown. Everyone knows who Superman is.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Kids know the story too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There was also Lois and Clark.
> 
> I'm not talking about punk-ass little kids. I mean as an adult who has grown up with Superman. What the fuck? Fuck kids.
> 
> ...



Kids are going to be a large part of the market they're trying to reach, so yea kids matter.

And of course they're marketing him to a new audience. 

And there's a difference between knowing the story and seeing it on the bigscreen. I already knew Batman's origin, but its not like Begins was any less awesome because of it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not saying the movie is going to suck, Batman Begins did the origin story right and it was good (mainly because it added twists and new shit to it)... But at the same time, the main reason why I enjoyed TDK more was because it *wasn't* a origin story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Kids are going to be a large part of the market they're trying to reach, so yea kids matter.
> 
> And of course they're marketing him to a new audience.
> 
> And there's a difference between knowing the story and seeing it on the bigscreen. I already knew Batman's origin, but its not like Begins was any less awesome because of it.



Batman's origin story is a lot more interesting that Superman's would be. He grew up on a farm. He is a boring-ass news reporter. Batman is a fucking ninja.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

Ankoma said:


> You could say the same thing about the Batman and Spider-Man movies and if memory serves people really seemed to like those movies.
> 
> Looking forward to this one. Superman deserves a kick-ass movie



Spiderman was the first Spiderman Origin Movie
Batman Begins was the first Batman Origin Movie

Amazing Spiderman
and
Man of Steel 
are
NEEDLESS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Amazing Spider-Man is needed because it introduces Teenage Angst Spider-Man in Highschool.

It's going to be so awesome.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I dunno, If it's told well ill be fine with it. *There wasn't really an origin story in the cartoons,* and I doubt smallville was watched by many kids. So in that respect I can kinda see why they'd do it.



Yes there was.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Spiderman was the first Spiderman Origin Movie
> Batman Begins was the first Batman Origin Movie
> 
> Amazing Spiderman
> ...



Meh, as much as I hate to say it, at least half of the people who are going to see man of steel have never seen the original Superman movie.

Its surprising how many people consider anything more than 10 years old to be out of date and horrible to watch.



masamune1 said:


> Yes there was.



Ah, my bad.

Well, still, there's definitely a market for an origin story, and its the easiest way to set up a "new" series.

Its also the laziest way to set up a new series, and im not at all thrilled about it, but I can see their reasoning.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

The problem with the new film is less that it does Supermans origins than the fact that is the second Superman retool in the past 5-6 years. That and all the movies are using the same villains. It just doesn't seem very fresh.

That said, someone really should get around to doing a superhero movie that doesn't begin with their origins, not just because thats what everybody does but also because thats how most fans are introduced to them. I mean, when people pick up your first Batman or Superman or Spiderman or whatever comic, very few start with the very first issue. Fans begin by being dropped in the middle of the story- quite often thats how they come across the cartoons too. Its part of the whole experience and no film thusfar has really managed to capture that, as they are always introducing either the hero or the villain, or working from an origin-based story arc. 

I want to see a film that at least tries to pull that off, giving us something that doesn't start at the beginning. Because, lets face it, interesting as those often are, thats not why these characters are so loved. And I refuse to believe that origin stories are the only way to do their movies.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

IMO, you kinda have to use the origin story for heroes whose origin is less known, like Hal Jordan or Ghost Rider.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Meh, as much as I hate to say it, at least half of the people who are going to see man of steel have never seen the original Superman movie.



Either way

This



Does not an entire movie make.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> IMO, you kinda have to use the origin story for heroes whose origin is less known, like Hal Jordan or Ghost Rider.



I don't think so.

I think people overestimate the importance of an origin story. Ultimately, the origins are not what people come to see, or whats going to keep them hooked. And they aren't the most important factor in letting the audience know what is going on, or the only way to.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

Besides if your movie is well written you can explain the character without having to tell an origin story.

Hell you can even help explain your characters by how they approach a fight.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, there are a lot of ways to learn about a character without starting at the beginning. 

Sometimes, its even better if you don't, since it can rob them of some of their mystery and power.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Either way
> 
> This
> 
> ...



Oh most definitely. That's one of the things I liked about the iHulk "reboot". Cover the origin in the opening credits. The planet exploding, Kents discovering clark in the ship, and then boom you're done. At most I'd also add Clark tanking a tractor saving lana lang (or some other smallville super feat) and clark donning the costume and saving lois (making his official metro debut).

The only reason I don't just say adapt that page shot for shot is that moviegoers might need a tiny bit more to hit the ground running.

And I also agree that a good movie doesn't need the origin to say "this is who X is as a character"


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you are doing what the sudio does and underestimating the intelligence of your audience.

More on the action/character stuff.



> The trick that so many action-based comics creators never got (and movies, etc etc), is that action and character are one and the same. I don’t mean in the acting class sort of mentality way, I mean that even the blankest cipher should be able to walk into a story and shoot someone, and if it is written and drawn correctly it should tell you everything you need to know about that character. The more they do, the more you learn about the characters, the more their actions mean something. I’ve had arguments with people saying that John Woo movies need all that hokey melodrama and ridiculous machismo are actually incredibly important to what happens in the gunfights, and vice versa. You need both for the stories to work.




You don't need to front load motivation, backstory and relationships, it just makes every superhero film the same.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 19, 2011)

What the hell does it matter if it's an origin story if it's _different_? Batman Begins covers a lot of the traditional origin that everyone knows by heart... but it also subverts it, changes it, and adds in new details which make it come off as a new experience. Otherwise, why not just claim that Superman Returns is a better movie than Batman Begins because one is an unnecessary origin story?

Don't wave things like Smallville and the Animated Series here. Think about this: Smallville started a month after 9/11, while the Animated Series started a month and a half after the Summer Olympic bombing in Atlanta. And who the hell remembers Lois and Clark? I lived through that show, and while I didn't read comics I did like Superman. I never caught that show once. Along with this, we are talking a rather limited audience for both, and this is a rather different interpretation of both. To say "Smallville works" (And frankly, I'd rather people simply forget Smallville exists) would be like saying they didn't need to do anything with Jor-El in Smallville because the Superman movies totally covered that stuff.

Being hung up on it being an origin story is foolish. What we should look at is whether or not we are getting new things added to the Superman mythos, a new interpretation, new ideas and new perspectives. If they want to do a Batman Begins-esque movie where they really explore the idea of becoming Superman rather than glossing over it like the previous movie really did (The Donner Superman movies didn't cover nearly as much as the "origin" as it showed Superman's early career. Those are two different things), I think that's great. Superman needs modern origin rather than relying on a 30-year old origin like Returns did.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

Because it is *NOT NEEDED*

You can do EVERYTHING You just talked about without it being an origin story.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I think you are doing what the sudio does and underestimating the intelligence of your audience.



Ha im kind of just assuming that there's no way the studio wont underestimate the intelligence of it's audiences. That's why I said "at most".

I don't think an origin needs to be more than how ASS did it, but I'd be really really surprised if they were willing to bank on the audience "getting it" with just those few scenes, so I'd also be fine with a few scenes of smallville and metropolis thrown in.

And yea, I feel like you could show everything you needed to show about Supes' character by just showing him in action.

And I agree that an origin is just not needed. I can see why studio's want to do it (laziness), but unlike Batman its not like there's a period of him "finding himself" or "becoming superman".

I guess the way I see it is that Bruce became Batman because of what happened to him. Clark Kent became superman because of the kind of person he is.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Because it is *NOT NEEDED*



YES, IT IS.

Just saying "IT'S NOT NECESSARY" doesn't make it so. Again, Batman Begins is not necessary to introduce people to Batman, as everyone knows who Batman fucking is. We knew that Batman was going to become Batman, but that doesn't mean we don't take interest in seeing how he developed, how he came to be. Watching him rise was fun, even though we knew the very basics of it all. Hell, you could call The Dark Knight a continuation of that origin story since Gordon isn't even a Commissioner at the start of it.



> You can do EVERYTHING You just talked about without it being an origin story.



Except you haven't explained how. If I'm doing the Birthright version of Superman (And I think that's what they are going for), how do I show them that he's different from the Donner version without showing off his origin a bit? That'd be like jumping from Batman and Robin to The Dark Knight because "Hey, we already had Batman start out in 1989".

Opening montage will only get the most basic ideas across, and at a superficial level. If you aren't changing anything, yeah, it works. Morrison's abbreviation works because it essentially says "This is the Superman we all know. I don't need to add in more." 

But if he was doing a completely different take, that wouldn't work. The idea that "frontloading relationships" and such into superhero movies all the same misses that they explore completely different ideas and concepts. Iron Man and Batman Begins both frontload a lot of stuff, but to call them "the same" is a mistake. 

The reason Marvel movies right now feel "samey" is because they are trying to coexist in the same universe, and thus you get a lot of plot elements shared across the movies, especially things like S.H.I.E.L.D. But it wasn't because they were just origins stories, it was because they were deliberately trying to make them feel the same to bring continuity between the movies.

I think that it's fine to do an origin movie if the origin is distinct from what we've seen before. We haven't seen a Superman movie concentrate on him actually _becoming_ Superman. That's kind of glossed over in everything we've seen, even the Donner movies.

Let them work how they want to. They've done enough good work to deserve the benefit of the doubt. Fans demanding a story out of writers rather than allowing the writers to actually work a story out for themselves , people.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think any take on Superman in film will be a different take. They all draw from the same source and that character is MUCH MORE consistent than someone like Batman.


Superman is a dude with Powers who was brought up well and decides to move to the big city to help people and if the only way that can be done is by showing all of it, then it is  failure of storytelling.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I don't think any take on Superman in film will be a different take. They all draw from the same source and that character is MUCH MORE consistent than someone like Batman.



I guess all I can say is that I disagree. I think there's great variation in the last 20 years as to who Superman is and how he acts. Even as a continuation of the first two films, Returns is a rather different take on Superman. A worse take, especially considering what Singer was trying to continue, but it was still rather different.



> Superman is a dude with Powers who was brought up well and decides to move to the big city to help people and if the only way that can be done is by showing all of it, then it is  failure of storytelling.



You can distill Batman to:

1) Loses parents.
2) Travels world learning stuff.
3) Returns in Bat costume.

I mean, there's a reason that 1989 Batman could gloss over a bunch of the origin outside of "Hey, the Joker killed your parents." But while telling Batman's origin might be unnecessary in a general sense, to the series Christopher Nolan was trying to build, it was absolutely necessary to tell how this Batman started out.

For me, I feel like the same could be said of Superman. If the story _isn't_ that different and _isn't_ that good, then you are right and I'm fine with admitting that. But I'd rather see what they are trying to do first rather than pre-judging it.

I mean, saying that they don't need to do an origin is like telling Grant Morrison he _needed_ to do a more indepth on for All-Star Superman: if the writer has a story to tell, let them tell it first before critiquing it. Again, this is David Goyer and Christopher Nolan. I remember reading a plot synopsis of The Dark Knight online and thinking it was going to suck. I'm just going to give them a bit of good faith in what they are thinking.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

My problem with it instead of doing something new they are retreating into the tired and true and the story that most of the audience going in will already know.

I am tired of having to wait for second films to get the real fun experiences.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 19, 2011)

Ha! The irony for me is that I really think that Batman Begins and Iron Man are far more fun and watchable than their sequels. Yeah, The Dark Knight is great and all but there's a seriousness to it that drains me when I watch it. I think it's the fact that the Joker constantly has Batman and the GCPD on a time schedule, so there's always this "Race Against Time" frantic feel to it.

And I totally get why you are not happy; I just don't want people to dismiss it out of hand.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

To be fair the level Batman Begins went into it was never on film before. Same with Spiderman

And Superman Begins is replace crime and ninjas with Kansas.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> To be fair the level Batman Begins went into it was never on film before. Same with Spiderman



Batman, yes. Spider-Man? Not sure on that. What did Spider-Man do that we never saw before outside of the organic web-shooters.



> And Superman Begins is replace crime and ninjas with Kansas.


From what I understand, it seems like it'll go beyond Kansas similar to how Mark Waid did in Birthright. Exposing Superman to a larger world interests me in the same way doing for Batman interested me in BB.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

Not with the Kents having pretty high billing.

I am thinking a lot of Kansas


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kind of on and off topic, but I really want to see if they can make a comic book movie not just without the origin story but the buildup too. Don't get it? I mean, (for example) what if they could just make the avengers movie without setting up the cap, thor, IM, hulk movies? Just make the movie and explain at the beginning. I dont have a problem the way they are setting the movie up, I'm just saying.

I know this is the DC thread but I read more Marvel so a better example would be: What if they made a Ghost Rider movie about him infiltrating Shadowland. Of course Daredevil and all that stuff would be introduced at the beggining but since this is a GR movie we see his perspective of it and make a movie out of that, with no prior movies to establish anything. I feel this should be the next step after they get over the origin crutch. It would be tough to pull off, but its not impossible.

Meh, I suck at explaining.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

So you want just a Justice League movie with no lead in.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

No not Justice League per se, or even a big team movie, since most those actually need the buildup. 

Take something more lo-key like a Birds of Prey movie. Would you really want separate movies explaining all of their origins?

A movie about an event tie-in. Like the plot for a Ghost Rider movie could be him entering Shadowland and taking it down, add in some backstory without having to make a Daredevil movie with Matt turning to the hand or anything. Just its own movie, with creative liberties. That way you can have a 'blockbuster' movie without the multiple movie setup and I think it could be pretty interesting if done right; but of course it depends. I guess almost like a One-shot movie.

And there could multiple movies like this. Just breaking away from the standard one hero, origin deal for a change.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Not with the Kents having pretty high billing.
> 
> I am thinking a lot of Kansas



Because Rutger Hauer and Ken Watanabe got so much screen time in Batman Begins? The cast is star-studded, and just because the Kents are big names doesn't mean it has to take place in Kansas. It's not like he can't fly at superspeed, or that we don't have ways to communicate over long distances.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> No not Justice League per se, or even a big team movie, since most those actually need the buildup.
> 
> Take something more lo-key like a Birds of Prey movie. Would you really want separate movies explaining all of their origins?
> 
> ...



Oh the best example of that would be.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> No not Justice League per se, or even a big team movie, since most those actually need the buildup.
> 
> Take something more lo-key like a Birds of Prey movie. Would you really want separate movies explaining all of their origins?
> 
> ...



This reminds me a lot of the "SuperMax" idea that was out there for a long time, with Green Arrow stuck in a prison for supervillains.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> No not Justice League per se, or even a big team movie, since most those actually need the buildup.
> 
> Take something more lo-key like a Birds of Prey movie. Would you really want separate movies explaining all of their origins?
> 
> ...



You mean, for instance, like a Batman story set a couple of years into his career, with villains like Joker, Two-Face Scarecrow and the like already running around, and Batman already being allied to Commisioner Gordon and all that stuff?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Oh the best example of that would be.







Guy Gardner said:


> This reminds me a lot of the "SuperMax" idea that was out there for a long time, with Green Arrow stuck in a prison for supervillains.



I do kinda vaguely remember hearing something like that.



masamune1 said:


> You mean, for instance, like a Batman story set a couple of years into his career, with villains like Joker, Two-Face Scarecrow and the like already running around, and Batman already being allied to Commisioner Gordon and all that stuff?



Bro. No. Well kind of. 

In a way yes, but without the first movie and other heroes. Not just being confined to the bat-world. I know you know what I mean, you're just being facetious


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The official synopsis for Man of Steel ???



oh fucking hell, superman: earth one? =/



Bluebeard said:


> Smallville.
> 
> I mean, I'm not just talking about the movies... Comics, the cartoons... Everyone knows how Superman becomes Superman. It should be done All-Star Superman style with a few glimpses of the destroyed planet and Martha and John Kent finding a baby.





Taleran said:


> Spiderman was the first Spiderman Origin Movie
> Batman Begins was the first Batman Origin Movie
> 
> Amazing Spiderman
> ...





^ above


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2011)

Superman: Man of Steel Movie = Earth One x Birthright - Luthor + Zod

Anyone born into the 21st century would never have seen a Superman origin story before unless they were specifically interested in Superman and looked up older stuff so of course they will show the origin again. And the Krypton stuff is needed since it's new. Not everyone reads comics.


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you, Tal.


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Anyone born into the 21st century would never have seen a Superman origin story before unless they were specifically interested in Superman and looked up older stuff so of course they will show the origin again. And the Krypton stuff is needed since it's new. Not everyone reads comics.



I think the past few posts have explained it, but considering Superman's status in pop culture, using the "people in the 21st century/non comic readers don’t know superman" angle in the discussion is pretty moot. I'll give you a practical example in the form of this experiment I just did a few minutes ago:

I work in Dubai, with several co-workers from Arabic descent (Egypt, Palestine, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan) with age range from 25 to 55. There are 10 in our office. I asked each of them to tell me what superman’s origin is. Out of 10, 10 answered correctly (destroyed alien planet->landed in America->red and blue).

The above demographic is probably is as far removed to the workings of pop culture/comic reading as could be, but they still managed to answer the question correctly. You cannot possibly tell me people in the western world/21st century don’t know who Superman is. Hal Jordan? Yes. Black Widow? Yes. Superman? No.

The problem with the way this is shaping up, isn’t that they are doing an origin, it’s that they seem to be dedicating a great, great deal to this, an aspect other movies/tv shows/cartoons covered, while there is soooooooooooo much more that can be explored. This is why I always said a superman movie should be an All Star Superman meets birthright. And this Superman: Earth One is horseshit. Superman having trouble deciding if he has to do the right thing or not? Are you kidding me? That's like saying Cap isnt selfless. It's a major core aspect fo the character. 

total other rant: this drowned in realism stuff Nolan keeps talking (I recall several interviews) about is bullshit. This is superman. He is an alien. He shoots freaking laser from his eyes. Fantasy is as legitimate a formula for a story as is realism, and by saying realism is the only thing that works, it simply shows how shortsighted the producers/directors are


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2011)

@mow: You obviously did not read what I said. People aged 25-55 are obviously not born in the 21st century are they? Read properly before replying to me. Unless you weren't replying to me since nothing you wrote relates to anything I wrote.

Anyone born in 21st century or late 90's have not seen much of Supermans origins. They may know the basic origin story but have not 'seen' it or seen the details of his life before becoming Superman. It deserves to be redone visually for Movie and/or TV. Smallville kinda does, but since the series was so long you would only learn about Superman if you stuck to the entire series or watched specific episodes which is hard to do unless you are a fan. Which I guess the general public were not. 

The movie, like most movies, are aimed at the general public more than fans. Fans can stick to TV shows and comics, while the general public won't. And to make a movie for the general public to like, it will need to be more relatable, which can sometimes mean it needs to be more 'realistic'. 

For a movie about an alien shooting lasters from his they could have just got Michael Bay to do the movie. But people would want more than that. They will probably be showing why and how he becomes Superman, like outlined in both Birthright and Earth One. You sound like you don't care about his journey to becoming Superman, you just want Superman blowing stuff up. Maybe because you feel you already know his journey or don't care about it. But for people who don't know about his journey, or atleast do want to see his journey, this movie is for them. You can wait for the next one if you want.

And I don't understand what some of you guys are complaining about. The krypton blowing up stuff probably won't last long, it will be shown but the details are not important. Supermans origin is about his life before he is officially Superman.

Birthright and Earth One show what happens before he put on the suit, which was good. This movie will share those aspects. After the suit is on, the movie can show an alien shooting lasers as much as it wants. They will need to show the world dealing with Superman too though, maybe in this movie or the next.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 20, 2011)

There is more to Superman than where he came from, same with every other hero. Several iconic and memorable movie characters do fine without an origin story, so I don't see why comic book characters should be any different. Those origin stories are interesting, yes, and Superman's is one of the better ones, but there is so much more to their stories than where they came from and the fact that nearly every single hero story in recent memory feels that they _have_ to go down this route is, plainly, wrong.

The other problem is, to do these characters proper justice, the studios need to take a gamble and commit themselves to a lengthy series, something like _Harry Potter_ length or more, as well as plan out the stories well in advance and stick to it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 20, 2011)

I am a Michael Bay fan sometimes. However there is a time and a place.

That is the other thing about Birthright that people bringing it up are forgetting. It is a *12 Issue series* Which begins with *2* issues in Africa *1* Issue in Kansas and *9* Issues dealing with the Meat of the story around Superman. The origin is completely over well before the halfway point.


My ideal Superman director would actually be someone who would *never* be allowed to make it, Mel Gibson.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

if only that was the case


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2011)

mow said:


> My main argument about the Earth One inspiration is that saying superman had a moral dilemma between choosing right and wrong is everything that superman is not.


Earth One is not about Clarks moral dilemma or anything like that at all. I don't know where you got that from.

It's about him choosing what do do with his life since he can do anything, and  him finding his place in the world. It never mentioned that he is having trouble choosing right over wrong. He even mentions he wants to help people.

Although a child or teenaged Clark probably would have morality issues. Adult Clark wouldn't though. Earth One is about an (early) adult Clark by the way. Have you read it?



Taleran said:


> That is the other thing about Birthright that people bringing it up are forgetting. It is a *12 Issue series* Which begins with *2* issues in Africa *1* Issue in Kansas and *9* Issues dealing with the Meat of the story around Superman. The origin is completely over well before the halfway point.


I think the child/teen/early adult stuff will be 30 mins, the Africa and pre-Superman/early Superman stuff maybe another 30 mins. With the main movie stuff being 60 to 90 mins.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2011)

Amuro said:


> if only that was the case



Why does one dude have a Captain America shirt in that pic?


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

because he's a crew member and can wear whatever he wants?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2011)

I noticed there's no yellow "S" on his cape. Slightly disappointing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2011)

Amuro said:


> because he's a crew member and can wear whatever he wants?



Not when you're working on a Superman movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Why does one dude have a Captain America shirt in that pic?



Cap > supes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey, it's Superman. He looks pretty super.


----------



## Bart (Aug 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cap > supes



Oh dear ...


----------



## illmatic (Aug 24, 2011)

Superman will NOT have red shorts in Man Of Steel

:WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Why not? What is he going to have? Blue Jeans?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 28, 2011)

Anne Hathaway's Catwoman goggles transform into cat ears.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2011)

^Link or pics?


----------



## mow (Aug 28, 2011)

she stated that in an interview, cant recall where tho


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I saw a pic of Superman and he wasn't wearing red shorts. Lemme look for it.

Edit:


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2011)

No "S" on the cape either. So I'm slighty dissapointed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm fine with the no S on the cape, although I hope they include a red belt of sorts. Honestly, the new Superman (comic) costume would be great for a movie.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Who's the Batman wanna be in the pic? And why does Supes have wristbands?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 29, 2011)

Green Lantern passes $200M worldwide


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2011)

A profit of $5 million then.

Pretty sure we can call it a failure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I wish I could fail like that.


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

^

lol, holy shit, son.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

No red undies = gay Superman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 31, 2011)

I kind of wish they would just go with the new superman costume, with the red belt and red lining on the sleeves and collar.

This one is just too blue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

This one is the Twilight of Superman.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2011)

While I have never liked the red bikini bottoms that Superman wears, making his suit completely blue is rather odd to me. Perhaps he could have red boxer shorts, rather than red briefs?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 31, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> While I have never liked the red bikini bottoms that Superman wears, making his suit completely blue is rather odd to me. Perhaps he could have red boxer shorts, rather than red briefs?



They're going with what his DC Reboot attire looks like actually, as his suit looks like that in the comics now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 31, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> They're going with what his DC Reboot attire looks like actually, as his suit looks like that in the comics now.



I don't think they look all that alike.

IMO the lack of the red belt is a pretty glaring omission, since it makes the suit look a little too blue. Same with the lack of the red lining around the collar and sleeves.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't think they look all that alike.
> 
> IMO the lack of the red belt is a pretty glaring omission, since it makes the suit look a little too blue. Same with the lack of the red lining around the collar and sleeves.



Forgot about the red belt lol, though I suppose the red lining could be cgi'd in after the fact.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

As long as he doesn't start shooting electricity...


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

JLA: Doom(Tower of Babel) stuff.



> The direct-to-DVD feature, set for release in early 2012, will be a Justice League Unlimited reunion of sorts, with Kevin Conroy, Michael Rosenbaum, Susan Eisenberg and Carl Lumbly reprising their roles as Batman, The Flash, Wonder Woman and Martian Manhunter, respectively. They’ll be joined by Tim Daly (Superman: The Animated Series) and Nathan Fillion (Green Lantern: Emerald Nights), as well as Bumper Robinson as Cyborg.



HELL YEAH, also LOL at shoehorning Cyborg into the story.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

Julia Ormond has been booted and the mother of Kal-El is now to be played by Ayelet Zurer


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 23, 2011)

Or at least a pilot...


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 24, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Or at least a pilot...



It will fail like every other Superheros pilot who made an appearance on smallville.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 13, 2012)

Green Arrow Project Nears Pilot Order at the CW 



> Smallville fans rejoice! The CW is getting back into the DC Comics universe and edging close to a pilot order for a new series starring the Green Arrow.
> 
> For the uninitiated, Green Arrow is sort of Batman meets Robin Hood. He’s hooded archer who creates trick arrows with special functions (explosives, grappling, etc), in addition to rocking a tight green suit. Like the Dark Knight, his secret identity is a billionaire — Oliver Queen, the former mayor of the fictional Star City. The comic book debuted in 1941 and was loosely inspired by the film The Green Archer, which was based on a novel by Edgar Wallace.
> 
> ...




Shame on CW for letting them Green Lantern film writers anywhere near any of the other DC chracters. 

I say justin hartley has established himself as Green Arrow after playing green arrow in 70 episodes but they want to recast. 

This would of worked better as spin-off after GA became a recurring chracter not 5 years later. Hartley is mid 30's so I don't know but he may be too old to play a main chracter on a CW series. CW's demographic is female 18-34.

Black Canary would need to be the love interest but I don't think that was ever part of the chracter shown in Smallville. I see this as the same as when The CW tried to adapt Birds of Prey as a weekly TV series.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2012)

Surprised there is no activity, latest DC animated film leaked the other day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

DC movies are taking a backseat to Avengers and Spider-Man 4.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 21, 2012)

I actually preferred it to the comic book. Like how he took out Superman, Green Lantern, Flash and Wonder Woman. Much better than the comic book versions. Tho it was odd that the cast of Justice League reprised their roles. Falsh was Barry Allen and not the Wally West of the TV series. New Green Lantern and no Hawkgirl or Aquaman.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be getting it next Wednesday.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 21, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> I actually preferred it to the comic book. Like how he took out Superman, Green Lantern, Flash and Wonder Woman. Much better than the comic book versions. Tho it was odd that the cast of Justice League reprised their roles. Falsh was Barry Allen and not the Wally West of the TV series. New Green Lantern and no Hawkgirl or Aquaman.


I loved that the olc cast came back andpreffered that the original JL was used rather than the ones used in the JL TV Series. Except Aquaman I guess was replaced with Cyborg, due to the New 52 comics trying to make him an original member now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be stealing everything.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 21, 2012)

Cyborg is in Doom?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2012)

it was alright

yeah Cyborg was in



I didn't get WTF the rocket's speed was supposed to be though in comparison with a FTL Supes


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2012)

How Batman dealt with Aquaman ( comic) is priceless. I kinda wish they included that.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 21, 2012)

The animation in JLOOM was amazing, did I see some sakuga in there?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

I think they should definitely make a Green Lantern sequel.  But I don't think it should be about Hal Jordan.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

Guy Gardner or bust


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 22, 2012)

shit, I'm going to pirate the leak for Doom and then buy the movie when it comes out next week.



Rukia said:


> I think they should definitely make a Green Lantern sequel.  But I don't think it should be about Hal Jordan.


never going to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

I would honestly like to see a Wonder Woman movie at some point.  But it has to be like the new 52.  It definitely needs to focus on the mythology.  Transporting Diana to New York City and just having her interact there all movie would be silly.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I would honestly like to see a Wonder Woman movie at some point.  But it has to be like the new 52.  It definitely needs to focus on the mythology. * Transporting Diana to New York City and just having her interact there all movie would be silly.*



Having flashbacks to Hercules in New York.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wkH6SFDlGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

That was the premise behind the tv show they almost made.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 22, 2012)

Just watched JL Doom there, really enjoyed it acctually and thought the way they dealt with each Justice League member was quite smart (although not sure why she just Hal like that I imagine theres some sort of lovers tiff between those two).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Dat Hercules.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2012)

All I have to say is Doom made Batman looked like a complete badass!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Why was Bane beating up Superman?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember that episode.



Bane is strong, therefor he can beat up Superman.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 22, 2012)

I do hate the way they do Superman in episodes/movies, they always make him look weak and get beat up a little bit then something important happens like a missle launched and Superman bassically goes "yeah not got time for this" *bam* flies off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

He always struggles with the most ridiculous things.

He struggled to stop a train before.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

I laughed out loud 


dat Joker


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen of this topic thread, I present to you, based on the story from Action Comics # 775:

[YOUTUBE]oqc7uTwvj1I[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2012)

I can see Flash having his own live-action

maybe Wondy .. someday

Aquaman ... eeeh



JLU Luthor was best Luthor .. and Lionel/Lex from Smallville


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2012)

Anyone knows when the Man of Steel trailer is coming out?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Flash live action? No thanks. It'd be a horrible PIS-fest.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Flash live action? No thanks. It'd be a horrible PIS-fest.



Depends on what bad guy they use. NuCold, Prof Zoom, Mirror Master, and Weather Wizard would all be decent villians.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

But they have to have pre-final ball build-up. He'll be beating up street thugs and probably get his ass kicked by someone with a pipe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But they have to have pre-final ball build-up. He'll be beating up street thugs and probably get his ass kicked by someone with a pipe.



They could play the card that one of the more recent flash issues did, where you have Barry going into super speed thought mode, where he's analyzing a scenario and calculating possibilities and focusing so much that he loses touch with what is actually happening.

I know it sounds weird, but I know I'm doing a bad job at describing it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Sounds like mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Wally West is The Flash in the movie .  And unlike Juggs Wallys run through walls not into them .

Also the villain will probably be mirror master or Prof . Zoom.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 2, 2012)

Wonder if a New Gods movie would ever be possible?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 2, 2012)

fuck you DC! we need a Justice League movie


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 2, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Wonder if a New Gods movie would ever be possible?



That would be awesome if done right, even taking Kirby's designs, if Darkseid is ever used as a villain in any movie i'dd rather he was the villain in a New Gods movie or Justice League one than a superman movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind them trying a teen titans movie to be honest.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2012)

Superman vs The Elite was pretty damn good


.. is this the thread for DC animated movies ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Superman vs The Elite was pretty damn good
> 
> 
> .. is this the thread for DC animated movies ?



Well It is now.

Flash needs his own movie everyone else got one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2012)

> Flash needs his own movie everyone else got one.


absolutely


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2012)

I want to see more from Batfamily if they're going to have a reboot after Nolan's movies.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2012)

i dont know if possible but i would like a live action movie of  red hood story line


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 19, 2012)

Flash can carry his own movie but in my opinion him and Wonder Woman can be introduced in the film. Same goes for Martian Manhunter. Give him a cameo on Man of Steel or some shit.

Superman, Batman & Green Lanter on the other hand need their own films because they are characters with bigger and more complex stories.

And keep Aquaman away from my screen please.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2012)

I pondered whether I should create it's own thread or post it here, but I think for now it is best and more safety to bring the news here first before jumping the gun:



> *?Justice League? Aimed At Summer 2015 Release After Superman Lawsuit Settled; Other DC Movies To Follow*
> 
> Whether comic book fans knew it or not, Wednesday was the day they officially got a Justice League movie. That?s the day a California judge ruled in favor of Warner Bros. in a complex case involving the rights of Superman, clearing the way not only for Man of Steel to hit its June 14, 2013 release, but for Justice League as well.
> 
> ...





So...it's on?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Bart (Oct 18, 2012)

Why post it again when it's already been posted, Ryuji? 

On another note, I just pray Snyder/Nolan's _Superman_ isn't involved in this adapation, due to reasons of obviousness.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 19, 2012)

I can sort of see this working with the GA if they market the film more as a Batman/Superman team-up film (maaybe Wonder Woman as well) than a big gathering of heroes. Everybody knows who Batman and Superman are and WILL go to see them finally team up together. All the other heroes will basically just be chess pieces. From there, if WB/DC do the movie well, there might be a break out star ala the Hulk in the Avengers. Another thing to consider is the marketability of Green Arrow by 2015. If Arrow continues to do well and Green Arrow ends up on the roster for the film then they could market him as well to attract viewers...of course having him on the team brings up a whole new set of problems all together BECAUSE of the TV show.

Suffice to say, this isn't necessarily an ill advised approach..whose to say Marvel's method was the correct way? Marvel had no choice but to make lead in films for their heroes because no one would have gone to see the Avengers otherwise...no one knew who Iron Man or Thor was four years ago. Batman and Superman have enough clout to their names where they can compete with the Avengers individually, let alone teamed up. 

Either way, it's key that they keep the roster small for this first film. Aside from Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman (and even then with her a lot of the public won't know her back story), no one will know who these heroes are and they need to give them at least a little background so we'll give two shits. I say no more than five heroes: Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Flash, Martian Manhunter..and MAYBE Green Arrow/Lantern and that's pushing it though luckily they both have exposure to the public. They keep it at that, get a damn good director, keep that grounded sense that DC adaptations are known for, and make sure the script is top notch then they might be able to hold their own against Avengers 2. 

It's important to remember that if we're talking individually, none of the Avengers core roster stacks up to JL's core roster in terms of strength of character and iconicness (yes, made up word). DC characters are icons, Marvel characters are flavor of the month.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2012)

DC has been pushing the FUCK out of Aquaman as of late, trying to redeem him in the public eye. And it's been working, Aquaman has outsold every single marvel series for most of the new 52 outside of AvX, which would have been ridiculous to ever say.

I cannot see a scenario in which he is left out.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2012)

it's going to be:
Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Flash, Green Lantern and Aquaman. maybe MM or Cyborg to make it seven.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 19, 2012)

Platinum said:


> DC has been pushing the FUCK out of Aquaman as of late, trying to redeem him in the public eye. And it's been working, Aquaman has outsold every single marvel series for most of the new 52 outside of AvX, which would have been ridiculous to ever say.
> 
> I cannot see a scenario in which he is left out.


I wouldn't put it past them to bring him in but that would be a misstep in my opinion, if they're going to do this. I'd rather them just wait until JL 2 to bring characters like Aquaman in especially since none of them are having build up movies.



Nightblade said:


> it's going to be:
> Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Flash, Green Lantern and Aquaman. maybe MM or Cyborg to make it seven.


Martian Manhunter is essential if they're going in the direction I'm expecting. If you listen to what Snyder has been saying about MoS, the foundation of the movie is how the world would react if Superman actually appeared. What consequences would this bring...and furthermore, what purpose would this man serve coming out into the light with his powers. In the trailers both Jor-El and Clark's Earth father talk about how he will lead humanity into a new tomorrow, basically. If WB/DC execs and Will Beil have any fucking cells in their brains they will base the movie around that aspect. It can't be an Avengers type of coming together, where Nick Fury orchestrated all of it and it was an initiative; it has to be Superman bringing the heroes together to fight an evil he can't tackle on his own. It's his destiny. It would almost be a MoS 2 in essence. 

Now, MM is necessary for this because just like Clark, he would represent the coming of a new era, and should be the catalyst for Superman bringing the team together. There's a reason the first JL animated episodes were focused on MM and Superman interacting. GL and Aquaman simply don't offer the same artistic value as MM does, which I believe is necessary if WB/DC hopes to distinguish itself and compete against Marvel's Avengers. Aside from MM, they really need to keep it at the core four (Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Flash)...like I said GA or GL may be acceptable but they are added, unneeded risks.


----------



## kidgogeta (Oct 19, 2012)

What are the chances of John Stewart being the GL for this movie? Really not of fan of white boy (no racist) .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 19, 2012)

@Suzuku:

Everything you mentioned about MM can easily be done with both Aquaman and Green Lantern....


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2012)

And Aquaman and Atlantis wouldn't represent a dynamic change for humanity? A technologically advanced race of beings who don't live millions of miles away but live under the very oceans of our world.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 19, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> @Suzuku:
> 
> Everything you mentioned about MM can easily be done with both Aquaman and Green Lantern....





Platinum said:


> And Aquaman and Atlantis wouldn't represent a dynamic change for humanity? A technologically advanced race of beings who don't live millions of miles away but live under the very oceans of our world.


Not in the sense that I'm talking. MM is a full blown alien, just like Superman. That comes with consequences that Aquaman and GL can't begin to touch. For one thing, if they're starting with a world that has never had direct contact with alien life or fantastical powers before Superman, then GL shouldn't even be involved with the JL until something fantastical comes to light. GL corps is reactionary for the most part and Hal Jordon/John Stewart wouldn't join until something causes them to, and the catalyst for that could involve MM. As for Aquaman, Atlantis is still a place on Earth. It would be monumental for humanity to discover them but not on the same level as an entire new race not from our planet. You have to think about the big picture here. 

Like I said, if they want to make this work they can't have 6-7 heroes on the roster the first movie, it would just be too many too fast. Beil should take a bare bones approach to the league and depict its very minimal foundation, with either the big three or the core four banning together to fight off an evil with MM and deciding to take responsibility for the protection of the Earth from otherworldly or fantastical forces into their own hands.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not really sure. Atlantean society is basically alien and have almost nothing in common with the surface.

Aquaman is basically emperor of 70% of The Earth. Trust me in the real world, the status quo would be rocked far harder by the prospect of a hopelessly advanced supernation under the water that we are helpless against than the presence of an alien or two. The latter has some heavy philosophical implications, the other has extremely real pressing implications.


----------



## Bart (Oct 19, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> If you listen to what Snyder has been saying about MoS, the foundation of the movie is how the world would react if Superman actually appeared. What consequences would this bring...and furthermore, what purpose would this man serve coming out into the light with his powers. In the trailers both Jor-El and Clark's Earth father talk about how he will lead humanity into a new tomorrow, basically. If WB/DC execs and Will Beil have any fucking cells in their brains they will base the movie around that aspect. It can't be an Avengers type of coming together, where Nick Fury orchestrated all of it and it was an initiative; it has to be Superman bringing the heroes together to fight an evil he can't tackle on his own. It's his destiny. It would almost be a MoS 2 in essence.



A story penned by Nolan and Goyer leading into a DC Universe? I don't think so; given that's its pretty obvious Clark is the only supernatural being during the events of _Man of Steel_, save for Zod and Faora.

Any other hero/s establishing themselves utterly defeats the purpose of Clark putting on his father's chainmail; similar as to how it would defeat the purpose if there were heroes during the events of _Batman Begins_ (as Nolan has spoken about in the past), ergo, why there isn't and weren't.

Plus the tonality and other things would be a nightmare if one tried to mesh them, given that DC's roster are far different to Marvel's, that much is a given for certain :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2012)

Bart said:


> A story penned by Nolan and Goyer* leading into* a DC Universe? I don't think so; given that's its pretty obvious Clark is the only supernatural being during the events of _Man of Steel_, save for Zod and Faora.



You kind of answered your own question. It'd be leading into the DC Universe, so it'd still be true that during MoS the only superhumans would be Clark, Zod, etc.



> Any other hero/s establishing themselves utterly defeats the purpose of Clark putting on his father's chainmail; similar as to how it would defeat the purpose if there were heroes during the events of _Batman Begins_ (as Nolan has spoken about in the past), ergo, why there isn't and weren't.



Only if they do it before him. Otherwise it comes off as it does in the DCU, that superman is a model who inspires others to become heroes.


----------



## Bart (Oct 22, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You kind of answered your own question. It'd be leading into the DC Universe, so it'd still be true that during MoS the only superhumans would be Clark, Zod, etc.



The story was written before any plans of the Justice League, and given how Nolan backed out of the Batman reboot and the Justice League I very much doubt that MoS will be involved in any way.

Warner Bros. quite obviously wouldn't want to risk Nolan not involving himself in any of their future films.

Superhumans and heroes entering MoS, or even after it, would make Clark's decision to put on his fathers chainmail and to don the cape all the more lacking, given that in the film he wishes to be a beacon of hope for the world, as Bruce was meaning to be a beacon of hope to Gotham.

Why would he jeopardise the need to live a normal life when others could take care of that problem? Nolan put forth this sentiment quite brilliantly with Bruce, and I'll try to find the quote later. Comics are different to films either way.




Whip Whirlwind said:


> Only if they do it before him. Otherwise it comes off as it does in the DCU, that superman is a model who inspires others to become heroes.



If there were beings and heroes before him then why would he want to become a 'beacon of hope' in the first place and why didn't they help him when Zod and Faora invade earth? That's my point :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2012)

Bart said:


> The story was written before any plans of the Justice League, and given how Nolan backed out of the Batman reboot and the Justice League I very much doubt that MoS will be involved in any way.
> 
> Warner Bros. quite obviously wouldn't want to risk Nolan not involving himself in any of their future films.



If MoS is successful they would. Fact of the matter is, shared universe is where the money's at, its happening. WB loves Nolan, but if MOS is a huge hit they'll make it (and its sequel) part of that universe. They'd be stupid not to. 



> Superhumans and heroes entering MoS, or even after it, would make Clark's decision to put on his fathers chainmail and to don the cape all the more lacking, given that in the film he wishes to be a beacon of hope for the world, as Bruce was meaning to be a beacon of hope to Gotham.



He can still be that beacon, part of that is inspiring others to follow his example. 



> Why would he jeopardise the need to live a normal life when others could take care of that problem? Nolan put forth this sentiment quite brilliantly with Bruce, and I'll try to find the quote later. Comics are different to films either way.



Thats a difference between Batman and Superman. You can go that route with Bruce, where he's doing it because no one else can. With Clark, he doesn't help because nobody else will, he helps simply because he can. So regardless of how many superheroes are around, as long as Clark has the capacity to help people as Superman he will continue to be superman.



> If there were beings and heroes before him then why would he want to become a 'beacon of hope' in the first place and why didn't they help him when Zod and Faora invade earth? That's my point :WOW



MoS would be chronologically first.


----------



## Bart (Oct 22, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If MoS is successful they would. Fact of the matter is, shared universe is where the money's at, its happening. WB loves Nolan, but if MOS is a huge hit they'll make it (and its sequel) part of that universe. They'd be stupid not to.



They didn't do such a thing with Nolan's films, because he wouldn't let them, apart from the realism and tone issues, but even with MoS they're going with a certain tone and an element of realism as far as the current-world setting is concerned. This isn't the MCU, different entirely.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> He can still be that beacon, part of that is inspiring others to follow his example.



True; but it's too soon for that, even if they do it with a sequel. Even when Blake took the mantle of the Dark Knight from Bruce it was when he wasn't Batman anymore, but the whole superhuman element is another story entirely.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Thats a difference between Batman and Superman. You can go that route with Bruce, where he's doing it because no one else can. With Clark, he doesn't help because nobody else will, he helps simply because he can. So regardless of how many superheroes are around, as long as Clark has the capacity to help people as Superman he will continue to be superman.



Yes, but the point is that no one's is going to help him, and that's the point given that there are no superheroes established during the events of MoS, and of course being that he can, as you've said, exactly the same with Bruce to an extent, but we don't know that Clark's motiviation was apart from the whole 'beacon of light' ideal.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> MoS would be chronologically first.



Perhaps, but then again perhaps not.

*Christopher Nolan:* _"If they did, if Bruce knew of Superman or even of comic books, then that’s a completely different decision that he’s making when he puts on a costume in an attempt to become a symbol. It’s a paradox and a conundrum, but what we did is go back to the very original concept and idea of the character. In his first appearances, he invents himself as a totally original creation."_


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

Aquaman sucks his powers are lame, who want to talk to fish and manipulate water lame, i would much rather be able to run really fast or have no powers at all like batman.

Jokes aside i am looking forward to the justice league movie

Can anyone explain to me how Aquaman became the guy everyone likes to make fun of besides spider man. I do not read comics, but in every show i have seen Aquaman in he has been pretty boss.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Aquaman sucks his powers are lame, who want to talk to fish and manipulate water lame, i would much rather be able to run really fast or have no powers at all like batman.
> 
> Jokes aside i am looking forward to the justice league moving.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how Aquaman became the guy everyone likes to make fun of besides spider man. I do not read comics, but in every show i have seen Aquaman in he has been pretty boss.



Blame Superfriends. it is the reason why most people mock him, because he couldn't actually punch people and the show portrayed him as borderline useless. and would be useless when out of water

you could also probably blame Family Guy as well


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2012)

Bart said:


> They didn't do such a thing with Nolan's films, because he wouldn't let them, apart from the realism and tone issues, but even with MoS they're going with a certain tone and an element of realism as far as the current-world setting is concerned. This isn't the MCU, different entirely.



I'd say the realism and tone issues, along with Bale (who's big enough to side with Nolan and tell WB no), contributed to that. It was more than just Nolan wouldnt' let them.

DCCU doesn't have to be just like the MCU. But either way, making MoS the "first" film of that universe means that nothing that happens going forward will have any affect on MoS, it would be the other way around. 



> True; but it's too soon for that, even if they do it with a sequel. Even when Blake took the mantle of the Dark Knight from Bruce it was when he wasn't Batman anymore, but the whole superhuman element is another story entirely.



Why is it too soon?



> Yes, but the point is that no one's is going to help him, and that's the point given that there are no superheroes established during the events of MoS, and of course being that he can, as you've said, exactly the same with Bruce to an extent, but we don't know that Clark's motiviation was apart from the whole 'beacon of light' ideal.



There wouldn't be any superheroes established during the events of MoS, there would be superheroes established after the events of MoS.



> Perhaps, but then again perhaps not.
> 
> *Christopher Nolan:* _"If they did, if Bruce knew of Superman or even of comic books, then that’s a completely different decision that he’s making when he puts on a costume in an attempt to become a symbol. It’s a paradox and a conundrum, but what we did is go back to the very original concept and idea of the character. In his first appearances, he invents himself as a totally original creation."_



MoS would definitely be chronologically first, since there aren't any superhumans besides Supes and co.

I don't really see what you're saying here, as that quote seems to support the idea of it being chronologically first.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> *Christopher Nolan:* "If they did, if Bruce knew of Superman or even of comic books, then that’s a completely different decision that he’s making when he puts on a costume in an attempt to become a symbol. It’s a paradox and a conundrum, but what we did is go back to the very original concept and idea of the character. *In his first appearances, he invents himself as a totally original creation."*



If he is talking about the comics, I don't think thats true.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2012)

Aquaman is a lot cooler than most people think.  :[


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2012)

Funny Aquaman has one of the best books in new 52 right now for someone who is lame.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 22, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Funny Aquaman has one of the best books in new 52 right now


That's not saying much.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 22, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Aquaman sucks his powers are lame, who want to talk to fish and manipulate water lame, i would much rather be able to run really fast or have no powers at all like batman.
> 
> Jokes aside i am looking forward to the justice league movie
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how Aquaman became the guy everyone likes to make fun of besides spider man. I do not read comics, but in every show i have seen Aquaman in he has been pretty boss.



In that Superfriends cartoon, it was meant to be completely non finally and none of the superheroes were allowed to do any real hands on fighting. Its also why Hawkman did you ask the guy who is just able to fly and nothing else. 

Family Guy and Saturday Night Live are to blame as well. Chances are, if someone says Aquaman is lame, they are simply parroting one of these shows and have never read a single.comic with his name on it.


----------



## Bart (Oct 22, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd say the realism and tone issues, along with Bale (who's big enough to side with Nolan and tell WB no), contributed to that. It was more than just Nolan wouldnt' let them.
> 
> DCCU doesn't have to be just like the MCU. But either way, making MoS the "first" film of that universe means that nothing that happens going forward will have any affect on MoS, it would be the other way around.



Perhaps and I'm sure Nolan had a pretty strong contribution given he was one of the people who put forth the tone and realism. Another reason why he's spoke of Batman and Superman not existing in the same universe.

Actually MoS being first would influence things, as if the future films, depending on the success of MoS were to include villains such as Brainaic or Darkseid etc their faiths would be compromised if they were used in the Justice League, if that makes any sense.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Why is it too soon?



Because Superman becoming a 'beacon of hope' in the first film is utterly ridiculous, given the certain real-life issues there would be in the confirmation of aliens, which is a path this film will surely be going down.

It takes time, and the additional of several others would belittle the move towards the 'beacon of hope'.

It took Bruce almost 10 years to achieve what occured at the end of _The Dark Knight Rises_, and now we have Clark who's wanting to expand upon that and change the world; ergo, too soon.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> There wouldn't be any superheroes established during the events of MoS, there would be superheroes established after the events of MoS.



Then why would Clark still wish to continue being Superman? Especially if there are others which surely could do the same job?



Whip Whirlwind said:


> MoS would definitely be chronologically first, since there aren't any superhumans besides Supes and co.
> 
> I don't really see what you're saying here, as that quote seems to support the idea of it being chronologically first.



Hmm


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> That's not saying much.



It actually is considering the quality of the new 52 .


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Aquaman is a lot cooler than most people think.  :[



Aquaman is by far not the lamest member of the League.

He's also not one of my favorites, but like Level7 said he gets targeted a lot by comedians which then seeps into the cultural consciousness.

It's easier to make fun of Aqua Man because most people have heard of him than it is to make fun of someone like, say, Bloodwynd who only comic nerds are familiar with.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It actually is considering the quality of the new 52 .


This.

I am reading a lot of excellent books.

The Superbooks are godawful.  But pretty much everything else is on point.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2012)

Bart said:


> Actually MoS being first would influence things, as if the future films, depending on the success of MoS were to include villains such as Brainaic or Darkseid etc their faiths would be compromised if they were used in the Justice League, if that makes any sense.



What are their "faiths" and how would they be compromised? And at this point Darkseid is just as much a DCU villain as he is a superman villain.

And just because Brainiac is in the DCU doesn't mean he'd definitely be in a justice league movie, although it is possible. At this point it should just be first come first serve, or whichever story best utilizes that particular villain.



> Because Superman becoming a 'beacon of hope' in the first film is utterly ridiculous, given the certain real-life issues there would be in the confirmation of aliens, which is a path this film will surely be going down.
> 
> It takes time, and the additional of several others would belittle the move towards the 'beacon of hope'.



So you really want it to take longer than one film for him to be seen as a largely positive figure by the general public? Personally I really hope thats not the case. The whole "people are scared because he's powerful / an alien" doesn't merit more than one film.

So yes, by the time other supers come around he should already be a widely recognized positive figure.



> It took Bruce almost 10 years to achieve what occured at the end of _The Dark Knight Rises_, and now we have Clark who's wanting to expand upon that and change the world; ergo, too soon.



That's because Bruce dressed up like a bat, stuck to the shadows, spoke to no one, and scared the shit out of people.

Superman is SUPPOSED to be far more palatable to the masses.



> Then why would Clark still wish to continue being Superman? Especially if there are others which surely could do the same job?



Are you seriously asking this question? You talk about superman as a beacon of hope, and yet you don't understand why he would continue being superman regardless of whether or not other people could do the same?

If given tremendous power, why would one use it to help people, even if there are others who can do the same? Because it would be wrong not to, that's the only reason Clark needs.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2012)

I think people make fun of Batman more than they do of Aquaman.



> The Superbooks are godawful.


Wonder Woman has been wonderful.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This.
> 
> I am reading a lot of excellent books.
> 
> The Superbooks are godawful.  But pretty much everything else is on point.



eh Supergirl and Action comics generally amke up for the complete mediocrity of Superman and Superboy


----------



## Bart (Oct 23, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What are their "faiths" and how would they be compromised? And at this point Darkseid is just as much a DCU villain as he is a superman villain.
> 
> And just because Brainiac is in the DCU doesn't mean he'd definitely be in a justice league movie, although it is possible. At this point it should just be first come first serve, or whichever story best utilizes that particular villain.



Perhaps, but given their lack of planning with the JL.

What if Nolan and Goyer decided to use Brainiac or Darkseid? Or have had plans to already in a future film and already decided their faiths, given how they worked on _The Dark Knight Trilogy_?

The first come first serve arguement is a bit poor though ;(




Whip Whirlwind said:


> So you really want it to take longer than one film for him to be seen as a largely positive figure by the general public? Personally I really hope thats not the case. The whole "people are scared because he's powerful / an alien" doesn't merit more than one film.
> 
> So yes, by the time other supers come around he should already be a widely recognized positive figure.



Well obviously longer ;3

You don't think that by the end of the film the entire world will love him do you? As that's clearly not going to happen, given what Goyer has said about the putting Superman in the modern world, and that'll take time given the whole army issue and him being seen as a constant danger to society.

Even Batman was being targetted throughout all the films, despite his deeds, and Superman is another kettle of fish altogether.




Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's because Bruce dressed up like a bat, stuck to the shadows, spoke to no one, and scared the shit out of people.
> 
> Superman is SUPPOSED to be far more palatable to the masses.



Not true at all; he wished to inspire people, in Gotham at the very least, which he clearly did at the end of _The Dark Knight Rises_. And indeed is he.




Whip Whirlwind said:


> Are you seriously asking this question? You talk about superman as a beacon of hope, and yet you don't understand why he would continue being superman regardless of whether or not other people could do the same?
> 
> If given tremendous power, why would one use it to help people, even if there are others who can do the same? Because it would be wrong not to, that's the only reason Clark needs.



I am ;3

We still don't know his motivation for putting on the suit; whether it's being influenced by Jor-El or Jonathan (as seen in both of the trailers), or something else. I think a big part of it is weather he puts on the chainmail after or before Zod and Faora make themselves known to Earth.

But from your points it won't make any difference if other beings were introduced, which is why they shouldn't as it lessens Clark's development with the people, plus the films are about Superman/Clark, not any other hero.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Wonder Woman has been wonderful.


I agree with you.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> Well obviously longer ;3
> 
> You don't think that by the end of the film the entire world will love him do you? As that's clearly not going to happen, given what Goyer has said about the putting Superman in the modern world, and that'll take time given the whole army issue and him being seen as a constant danger to society.
> 
> Even Batman was being targetted throughout all the films, despite his deeds, and Superman is another kettle of fish altogether.



Blech, there's more to superman than just "He's powerful so people fear him". It's worth focusing on in the first movie, and mentioned in the second, but shouldn't be the focus. 

Also, to your point, the JLA could tie into that even more, as Superman's detractors could see it as him forming his own team of superpowered oppressors or whatever.



> Not true at all; he wished to inspire people, in Gotham at the very least, which he clearly did at the end of _The Dark Knight Rises_. And indeed is he.



I'm not saying he didn't, just that it took him longer to do so due to the character he created, which was meant to inspire fear (in criminals).



> I am ;3
> 
> We still don't know his motivation for putting on the suit; whether it's being influenced by Jor-El or Jonathan (as seen in both of the trailers), or something else. I think a big part of it is weather he puts on the chainmail after or before Zod and Faora make themselves known to Earth.
> 
> But from your points it won't make any difference if other beings were introduced, which is why they shouldn't as it lessens Clark's development with the people, plus the films are about Superman/Clark, not any other hero.



Just because they exist doesn't mean they have to be involved with the superman films. 

And I fail to see how it would lessen Clark's relation to people. If I see a police officer do something extraordinary and heroic, it doesn't have any less/more of an impact just because there are other police officers around.

And for the most part, other heroes would be confined to their cities, superman is a bit of an exception in that his "turf" is the entirety of the planet earth.

I dunno, I just don't want to see a rebooted superman so soon. With DC definitely going in the shared universe direction, I think it'd be easier to just do MoS with the knowledge that it will be part of that universe.


----------



## Bart (Oct 25, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Blech, there's more to superman than just "He's powerful so people fear him". It's worth focusing on in the first movie, and mentioned in the second, but shouldn't be the focus.
> 
> Also, to your point, the JLA could tie into that even more, as Superman's detractors could see it as him forming his own team of superpowered oppressors or whatever.



I agree, but there's obviously an element of fear that would occur anyway, especially, and I feel it to be fairly obvious, that he'll be one of the conformations to the "modern world" that aliens exist; people will be unsure of his motives, people would want to destroy him, the government would want to use him, so on and so forth; the list is endless.

I do hope they'll at least go down the route of several populations viewing him as the second-coming of Christ, something to a similar effect of Matrix Reloaded, as that's something which hasn't been done before.

Perhaps, but the film's should focus on his progession rather than that of others; as it would seem to take away a great deal, especially with the disaster that was Superman Returns and having Superman's size in the film, or anything else, compromised by the introduction or references to others.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm not saying he didn't, just that it took him longer to do so due to the character he created, which was meant to inspire fear (in criminals).



Well it also took him longer due to the fact being weren't embracing of him, especially considering Gotham Police Force and the Mob; similar to what I said above about Clark, his motivations weren't made aware. And I dare not even consider how long I'd take an alien from another galaxy who's in possession of godly powers.

Inspire fear, but at the same time inspire goodness, sort of a beacon of hope. Ergo, why he initially wanted Harvey to take the mantle from him during the events of The _Dark Knight_.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just because they exist doesn't mean they have to be involved with the superman films.
> 
> And I fail to see how it would lessen Clark's relation to people. If I see a police officer do something extraordinary and heroic, it doesn't have any less/more of an impact just because there are other police officers around.
> 
> ...



Exactly; and they don't have to be referenced either, as Nolan and Goyer's story was meant to be a stand alone.

I agree with that about not being able to lessen Clark's relation, but it would lessen the development and something which Marvel haven't been able to tackle (rather silly) is why heroes don't involve themselves with other heroes, for example, why didn't Iron Man assist Hulk with the Abomination when Harlem was being levelled?

Confined to cities? That makes sense and actually is a pretty good idea, Whip, but yeah I guess Superman transcends the whole city-based element.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2012)

Bart said:


> Perhaps, but the film's should focus on his progession rather than that of others; as it would seem to take away a great deal, especially with the disaster that was Superman Returns and having Superman's size in the film, or anything else, compromised by the introduction or references to others.



I think you're assuming the worst (admittedly with DC movies not a bad way to go). But what I'm thinking is something along the lines of a scene showcasing the publics mistrust of superman, but with the minor addition of a line like "And have you seen this "justice league"!? More like a league of tyrants!"

And even then it's still something that's take it or leave it. The references to others would only need to be as much as the individual movie requires. For instance, Iron Man 2 had a scene with Fury and Tony talking, and in the background there was news footage of Hulk from iHulk. It's not like Fury was like "HEY LOOK ITS THE HULK!"



> Well it also took him longer due to the fact being weren't embracing of him, especially considering Gotham Police Force and the Mob; similar to what I said above about Clark, his motivations weren't made aware. And I dare not even consider how long I'd take an alien from another galaxy who's in possession of godly powers.



True, but superman shouldn't shy away from that. That's partly the foundation for the superman/daily planet relationship. Beyond the obvious (clark working there), Superman doesn't want to be in the shadows. He wants to straight up say "Here's who I am, this is what I'm here to do".

That should go a long way to endearing him to the general public, although not so much with the corrupt and criminal elements of metropolis.



> Exactly; and they don't have to be referenced either, as Nolan and Goyer's story was meant to be a stand alone.



What do you consider "a reference"? I'm talking about really small things. For instance, there's bound to be some time spent at the daily planet before superman's debut, so why not replace "generic news talk" lines with something that's actually relevant to the DCU? For instance, someone in the background mentions a story about a giant bat in gotham, and someone else responds with something like "Leave that garbage to the tabloids".



> I agree with that about not being able to lessen Clark's relation, but it would lessen the development and something which Marvel haven't been able to tackle (rather silly) is why heroes don't involve themselves with other heroes, for example, why didn't Iron Man assist Hulk with the Abomination when Harlem was being levelled?



I think they did handle this, since I'm pretty sure the hulk coverage wasn't live. ihulk and IM2 occured around the same time, so Stark was pretty busy. When he wasn't (just after IM2), he goes to see Ross.

And going forward I think they're going to do the same, and also have them in different areas, like how Thor won't be on earth much for his sequel.

But to my last point, would you rather we get a rebooted superman right after this one, or have this one be set in the same universe (but chronologically first) as the other DC films?

Just because they're definitely going in that direction, and no way would they want a standalone superman franchise that's totally separate from that universe.


----------



## Bart (Oct 25, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think you're assuming the worst (admittedly with DC movies not a bad way to go). But what I'm thinking is something along the lines of a scene showcasing the publics mistrust of superman, but with the minor addition of a line like "And have you seen this "justice league"!? More like a league of tyrants!"
> 
> And even then it's still something that's take it or leave it. The references to others would only need to be as much as the individual movie requires. For instance, Iron Man 2 had a scene with Fury and Tony talking, and in the background there was news footage of Hulk from iHulk. It's not like Fury was like "HEY LOOK ITS THE HULK!"



To be honest, that way would be pointless; and it takes a way a great deal of the credibility Clark may have earnt from the planet after the inevitable defeat of Zod and Faora.

References in MoS or it's sequels serve no purpose, as we still haven't confirmation this incarnation of Superman will be in the Justice League.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> True, but superman shouldn't shy away from that. That's partly the foundation for the superman/daily planet relationship. Beyond the obvious (clark working there), Superman doesn't want to be in the shadows. He wants to straight up say "Here's who I am, this is what I'm here to do".
> 
> That should go a long way to endearing him to the general public, although not so much with the corrupt and criminal elements of metropolis.



Well he doesn't wish to be in the shadows; that was pretty much a sentiment that was shown in the Comic-Con trailer, an ideal no doubt from Jonathan Kent in not wanting Clark to reveal himself to everyone.

Exactly, the corrupt and criminal elements of Metropolis, as well as the government and let's say facts if an alien revealed himself or herself to Earth they wouldn't suddenly gain public favour, and even if they did not all would share such views.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> What do you consider "a reference"? I'm talking about really small things. For instance, there's bound to be some time spent at the daily planet before superman's debut, so why not replace "generic news talk" lines with something that's actually relevant to the DCU? For instance, someone in the background mentions a story about a giant bat in gotham, and someone else responds with something like "Leave that garbage to the tabloids".



Sounds like a good idea, but at the end of the day it depends on whether they are going to include Cavill's Superman; I know many think It'll be happening, but the main focus of MoS was that no superheroes existed and that it's a stand alone film, whereas for Iron Man there was a structure in place even before filming begun.




Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think they did handle this, since I'm pretty sure the hulk coverage wasn't live. ihulk and IM2 occured around the same time, so Stark was pretty busy. When he wasn't (just after IM2), he goes to see Ross.
> 
> And going forward I think they're going to do the same, and also have them in different areas, like how Thor won't be on earth much for his sequel.
> 
> ...



Exactly ;3

According to the MCU timeline, the events in Harlem wherein Hulk was standing toe-to-toe against the Abomination took place after the events of Iron Man 2, so where was Tony in that battle? Or Black Widow?

I'd just rather a Superman film that doesn't include itself in a DCU, as what occured with Nolan's _The Dark Knight Trilogy_.

Well regarding your last point, that's pretty much what Snyder said when asked and seemingly that was the plan Nolan and Goyer had, as that piece to this day still remains the only official statement we have, as the Comic-Con thing wasn't really conformation or denial.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 30, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Funny Aquaman has one of the best books in new 52 right now for someone who is lame.



Aquaman is boss. Besides %70 of Earth is covered by water which means Aquaman rules most of earth.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 30, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Aquaman is boss. Besides %70 of Earth is covered by water which means Aquaman rules most of earth.



I've always wondered about that. Like if aliens came seeking a king if Earth it'd have to be Aquaman.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm always looking forward to animated DC movies. Sadly I can't say the same for their big screen films.

Apparently they will introduce the Justice League in their own movie and then have individual movies. It would work but it has a bigger chance of flooping. Personally I would have Man of Steel, Green Lantern 2 and another Batman movie before Justice League. They have plenty of time to do it and that way some character connection will be developed.

I would also like to see John Stewart instead of Hal Jordan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2012)

GL movie should focus on the Core and showcase all of the famous Lanterns while the main ones get more spotlight. Hal Jordan does not have exclusive rights to the name.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 30, 2012)

Personally if there is a Green Lantern 2 I would use the film to transition from Hal Jordan to John Stewart. Ryan Reynolds must go.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Personally if there is a Green Lantern 2 I would use the film to transition from Hal Jordan to John Stewart. Ryan Reynolds must go.



Yes, I would very much like to see that, as I have become very fond of John Stewart from his portrayal in the _DC Animated_ universe.

Also, I have been wondering: how likely is it that a future _Batman_ film may feature either Harley Quinn or a darker portrayal of the Riddler? Harley Quinn has never appeared in a live-action film, and no live-action portrayal of the Riddler has been a very serious portrayal, in my mind.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

No Joker = No Harley

She has always been second to joker and she's never going to be top quality villian since she is often portrayed as a dumb female that whorships Joker. For future Batman films they should use villians like Black Mask, Killer Croc & Deathstroke. Hell! Even Owlman should be a nice villian in a movie. They need to make another Batman before Justice League if you ask me but DC seems to be taking the easy way out.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> No Joker = No Harley
> 
> She has always been second to joker and she's never going to be top quality villian since she is often portrayed as a dumb female that whorships Joker.



I am displeased to hear that, as female comic characters are so greatly underrepresented in live-action films compared to the male characters. The reason that you gave above is the reason for which I was displeased by Selina Kyle (Catwoman) being in _The Dark Knight Rises;_ she would inevitably be a side character to Batman. Although she did first appear in a _Batman_ comic, her origin story is not tied to Batman, the way that Robin's is, or the way that Venom's origin story is tied to Spdierman. Therefore, are you saying that Harley Quinn's origin story is tied to the Joker?


----------



## Lulu (Nov 1, 2012)

^ harley quinn in a sense origins with the joker. She became a villain because she was obsessed with the joker. But still,she can be made a main antagonist,if the joker is in the mix,somehow.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 27, 2012)

Hilarious


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 27, 2012)

So the most recent rumor is that JGL will continue as Batman in Justice League?

I'd be down with that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 27, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So the most recent rumor is that JGL will continue as Batman in Justice League?
> 
> I'd be down with that.



Indeed.



> *Has Joseph Gordon-Levitt Been Cast as Batman in ‘Justice League’ — or Even ‘Man of Steel’?
> *
> (Spoilers for The Dark Knight Rises follow.)
> 
> ...





There are also rumors about they having their eye on Armie Hammer again to have him play Batman either in the reboot or in the JL movie.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 27, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> Hilarious


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2012)

wow ..

DC wants to make a big film debut ala Marvels shared cinematic universe and NOT have Bruce Wayne as Batman in it ? 




and if it's the actual John Blake from Nolan films - are MoS and JL films gonna be set in that actual "realistic" verse as well ? where Bane doesn't use Venom etc.

or just JGL playing Batman/John Blake in a new DC-movie verse ?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> wow ..
> 
> DC wants to make a big film debut ala Marvels shared cinematic universe and NOT have Bruce Wayne as Batman in it ?



It is a pretty bold move, but at the same time with people being generally against the "reboot" and very invested in the nolan trilogy its not totally outrageous.

Honestly it's not even that surprising.



> and if it's the actual John Blake from Nolan films - are MoS and JL films gonna be set in that actual "realistic" verse as well ? where Bane doesn't use Venom etc.



I don't think that's necessary as long as they are clear that the nolan films are in the past.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

I herd if they do a JLA movie it's not going to be like the Avengers, they're not going to have build up. They're just going to make it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2012)

I would prefer that any film featuring the entire Justice League not be set in the same continuity as Christopher Nolan's _Batman_ film series, as Nolan's films were very serious, dark, and realistic in their tone, but a _Justice League_ film would be too different in its tone to feel comfortable in the same universe.

For that reason, I also imagine that the new _Man of Steel_ film may be in its own self-contained continuity, as well, but that is still uncertain at this moment.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 27, 2012)

Radical Edward said:


> I herd if they do a JLA movie it's not going to be like the Avengers, they're not going to have build up. They're just going to make it.



I think this is fine. Let's face it, you really don't need to know everything about the Avengers' backgrounds to understand the film. And it's not like you had to see all the previous films to get it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> I think this is fine. Let's face it, you really don't need to know everything about the Avengers' backgrounds to understand the film. And it's not like you had to see all the previous films to get it.



Honestly I've never understood the "why no build up!? " crowd. Like there hasn't ever been a good ensemble movie before.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 28, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly I've never understood the "why no build up!? " crowd. Like there hasn't ever been a good ensemble movie before.



Because 

A) the characters each have their own locales, supporting cast, origin of powers/skills, etc. This isn't like X-men where most of them share the same supporting cast/locales and they all have the exact same explanation for their powers.

B) it allows for the characterization to be stronger. Let's face it, you'd probably be pretty disappointed as a Thor or Captain America fan if you saw Avengers in a world where the Thor and CA movies didn't exist since Thor and Loki's bond as brothers wasn't focused on much, or Captain America's experiences in WWII were merely alluded to a few times. If I hadn't seen the prior solo films, the characterization of the characters wouldn't have impressed me that much save for Hulk/Bruce Banner (who felt like he was getting another origin movie with how they explained his condition so much, I guess Whedon assumed since both Hulk movies underperformed in the box office that Hulk would be the one to "explain" out of all of them). The team-up in Avengers actually mattered to me because they had built up these characters. Seeing the JL just meet up and team up instantly robs it of that potential. I want some substance with the style, thank you very much

C) some JL villains will work much better if introduced in a solo film before a JL film. No way can a reasonably paced JL film also introduce Darkseid and all his allies, enemies via the New Gods, and all that without taking away too much focus on the JL themselves. Introducing him into an actual Superman film will work far better since with only one hero 

D) most people know jackshit about Flash and Wonder Woman. We shouldn't be wasting time in a JL film explaining who these characters actually are. Heck, thanks to the JL cartoon, a good deal of people think Flash is supposed to be mostly comic relief. And god help anyone who actually watched NBC's Wonder Woman pilot.....

E) most of the reasons people have given for why there shouldn't be build-up have been weak, or in some cases flat out wrong ("ZOMG, they're copying Marvel because Marvel was the first one to create a shared universe outside of the comics!!!" Me: "ORLY? So I just hallucinated the DCUA all this time?")


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 28, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> I think this is fine. Let's face it, you really don't need to know everything about the Avengers' backgrounds to understand the film. And it's not like you had to see all the previous films to get it.



I think it was pretty cool that they build up to it, but Justice League if they do do build up I don't see them doing a Martian Manhunter movie. They would probably introduce him in the Justice League movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Because
> 
> A) the characters each have their own locales, supporting cast, origin of powers/skills, etc. This isn't like X-men where most of them share the same supporting cast/locales and they all have the exact same explanation for their powers.



This assumes that all of that needs to be covered in depth. Everyone already knows all of that for Bats and Supes, and for most other characters their supporting casts, settings, and origins only need to be touched on. GL is another one who's pretty much all set.

I'd say the only ones who need to be covered in depth would be WW and Aquaman, and personally I would tie that into the plot by making the enemy more mystical than sci fi.



> B) it allows for the characterization to be stronger. Let's face it, you'd probably be pretty disappointed as a Thor or Captain America fan if you saw Avengers in a world where the Thor and CA movies didn't exist since Thor and Loki's bond as brothers wasn't focused on much, or Captain America's experiences in WWII were merely alluded to a few times. If I hadn't seen the prior solo films, the characterization of the characters wouldn't have impressed me that much save for Hulk/Bruce Banner (who felt like he was getting another origin movie with how they explained his condition so much, I guess Whedon assumed since both Hulk movies underperformed in the box office that Hulk would be the one to "explain" out of all of them). The team-up in Avengers actually mattered to me because they had built up these characters. Seeing the JL just meet up and team up instantly robs it of that potential. I want some substance with the style, thank you very much



I think that build up movies allows for easier characterization, but not necessarily better 100% of the time.

One thing I think JL would benefit from is not having a Gov. organization be involved, since that allows for more focus on the JL themselves.

But mainly, it would really have to be some quality characterization. For example, think about the cantina scene in Star Wars with Han and Greedo. That was what, 2-3 minutes? But it didn't matter because in that short amount of time we got what Han was all about and fell in love with him as a character.



> C) some JL villains will work much better if introduced in a solo film before a JL film. No way can a reasonably paced JL film also introduce Darkseid and all his allies, enemies via the New Gods, and all that without taking away too much focus on the JL themselves. Introducing him into an actual Superman film will work far better since with only one hero



Completely agree, which is why I don't think they should go with Darkseid, or any villain that has an extensive mythology and supporting cast. 



> D) most people know jackshit about Flash and Wonder Woman. We shouldn't be wasting time in a JL film explaining who these characters actually are. Heck, thanks to the JL cartoon, a good deal of people think Flash is supposed to be mostly comic relief. And god help anyone who actually watched NBC's Wonder Woman pilot.....



True, but Flash is very easily explained, and once they do that they can focus on what really matters for him, his personality and powers. 

Wonder Woman I agree is more complicated, which is why in her case there should be a decent amount of time dedicated to her supporting cast. Heck, if they really wanted to play up the "modern gods" aspect of the JLA they could just have them go toe to toe with the actual greek gods. That'd be all the reason you need to delve into WW without it coming out of left field.



> E) most of the reasons people have given for why there shouldn't be build-up have been weak, or in some cases flat out wrong ("ZOMG, they're copying Marvel because Marvel was the first one to create a shared universe outside of the comics!!!" Me: "ORLY? So I just hallucinated the DCUA all this time?")



Honestly, I think that from the start they should have gone the marvel route, making MoS before making GL and making it their "Iron Man" as far as creating the "DC" brand and universe. 

While it certainly doesn't need it now, I'd say the success of iHulk and Thor (more Thor than iHulk) was really helped by Iron Man and the whole idea that it was "canon" for the MCU. DC doesn't have any of that, they have the opposite, thanks to Green Lantern.

At this point I don't think WB would be willing to throw the necessary amount of resources at individual movies (aside from Bats and Supes), which is why I'm okay with them going straight to Justice League. With Justice League they really are putting it all on the line, and I think that the movie (and DC movies in general, eventually) will be better for it.

So I don't really think its hands down the best option, just the best option that's realistically possible at this point.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 28, 2012)

-I would say it would be better if it was covered in some capacity for all the major heroes save for Supes, Bats, and GL (though since GL underperformed in the box office, a quick re-explanation would be wise) since we're already good there (though a more well-received GL sequel predating JL certainly wouldn't hurt). By showing these characters and how they became who they are properly, it works far better than them explaining it to us, or even worse some sort of fast-forward montage or something like that. One of the most important rules of writing: show, don't tell.

-see, that's a good comparison, Star Wars and an Avengers movie that hypothetically didn't have any solo movies before it. In Star Wars Episode IV, really the only character with any significant amount depth in that first installment was Han. Luke was your typical goody-hero, Leia your typical action heroine, Obi-Wan was the "mentor", Chewie was an angry furball, R2-D2 the plot device, and C-3PO the comic relief. Not that they were bad characters, but hardly deep at all. Solo-less Avengers would have generally about the same level of quality characterization. BOOM!, here's your characters, a few quick moments to establish who they are for the noobs, okay ACTION!!! But obviously that's okay for a movie that had the solo movies so we could already have all their character arcs and emotional connections with them. Now, maybe JL will be that rare movie that actually achieves that right off the bat for all the characters, but I highly doubt it. Even though X-men was allowed to save time for power-explanations, supporting cast, etc. as I said, the first movie still only managed to really develop Wolverine, Rouge, and Magneto. Sure, Xavier, Cyclops, Storm, etc. all had a few characterization-moments here or there, but nothing substantial.

-well, Darkseid's a bad example, since I wouldn't put him in the new Superman movies until at least the third one, so he wouldn't show up in JL for quite a while with that scenario. But it just me pointing out they'd have more viable options for villains if they got the ball rolling on solo movies first

-not much I'm in disagreement here, so onto

-GL doesn't need to determine where WB has to go. Batman and Robin didn't prevent Batman Begins from happening, Hulk '03 didn't prevent Incredible Hulk from happening, etc. IF WB had been smart, they would have gotten the ball rolling on Flash and/or WW a while ago and aimed for a 2014 release. Their only competition would be Cap 2 and Guardians of the Galaxy (the latter of which will likely not draw that huge an audience given how obscure it is for non-comic readers). That shouldn't have been too much superhero presence for that year that either or both of Flash and WW can't succeed. I think GL's biggest issues was coming out in a year with three other superhero movies all close to one another, and much better-received ones at that. I think GL averages out at "okay" for most people, but Thor, Cap, and X-men: FC were considered much better than "okay" by most, so movie audiences didn't want to spend any more money that summer on a movie that would just be "okay" compared to the others.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> -I would say it would be better if it was covered in some capacity for all the major heroes save for Supes, Bats, and GL (though since GL underperformed in the box office, a quick re-explanation would be wise) since we're already good there (though a more well-received GL sequel predating JL certainly wouldn't hurt). By showing these characters and how they became who they are properly, it works far better than them explaining it to us, or even worse some sort of fast-forward montage or something like that. *One of the most important rules of writing: show, don't tell.*



I agree with most of your post, but that last bit most of all. Following that rule is the only way JL will have quality characterization.

That being said, I don't think showing how they became who they are is absolutely necessary for audiences to invest in the characters, just make the characters as they are now worth investing in.




> -see, that's a good comparison, Star Wars and an Avengers movie that hypothetically didn't have any solo movies before it. In Star Wars Episode IV, really the only character with any significant amount depth in that first installment was Han. Luke was your typical goody-hero, Leia your typical action heroine, Obi-Wan was the "mentor", Chewie was an angry furball, R2-D2 the plot device, and C-3PO the comic relief. Not that they were bad characters, but hardly deep at all. Solo-less Avengers would have generally about the same level of quality characterization. BOOM!, here's your characters, a few quick moments to establish who they are for the noobs, okay ACTION!!! But obviously that's okay for a movie that had the solo movies so we could already have all their character arcs and emotional connections with them. Now, maybe JL will be that rare movie that actually achieves that right off the bat for all the characters, but I highly doubt it. Even though X-men was allowed to save time for power-explanations, supporting cast, etc. as I said, the first movie still only managed to really develop Wolverine, Rouge, and Magneto. Sure, Xavier, Cyclops, Storm, etc. all had a few characterization-moments here or there, but nothing substantial.



First, I don't agree that Han was the only character with depth in SW. You saying that Leia is just the typical action heroine is just like saying Han is the typical anti hero / lancer. Luke had his scenes on Tatooine, Leia had her scenes with Vader and the destruction of Alderaan, Han had the cantina scene. Sure, people may have been more drawn to Han, but I think the 3 of them were given equal depth as far as their characters go.

And I'm not saying that all 6-7 character will be equally developed, but really they only need to really develop 3 or 4 of them. If the movie focuses on Batman and Superman it will be to its detriment (definite possibility).

All Superman needs is a brief arc with him coming to terms with leadership. All Batman needs is a brief arc with him coming to terms with having comrades / allies.



> -GL doesn't need to determine where WB has to go. Batman and Robin didn't prevent Batman Begins from happening, Hulk '03 didn't prevent Incredible Hulk from happening, etc. IF WB had been smart, they would have gotten the ball rolling on Flash and/or WW a while ago and aimed for a 2014 release. Their only competition would be Cap 2 and Guardians of the Galaxy (the latter of which will likely not draw that huge an audience given how obscure it is for non-comic readers). That shouldn't have been too much superhero presence for that year that either or both of Flash and WW can't succeed. I think GL's biggest issues was coming out in a year with three other superhero movies all close to one another, and much better-received ones at that. I think GL averages out at "okay" for most people, but Thor, Cap, and X-men: FC were considered much better than "okay" by most, so movie audiences didn't want to spend any more money that summer on a movie that would just be "okay" compared to the others.



Batman, and Superman for that matter, aren't really comparable to any other DC character as far as marketability goes. Begins got the green light so soon after B & R because he's freaking Batman.

As for the Hulk Comparison, Hulk made 245mil out of 137mil. Probably enough to cover marketing / promotion costs and at least break even when you consider the amount that goes to theaters.

GL made 220mil out of 200mil. According to wiki marketing costs were $100 million, and then you take out a chunk that goes to the theaters. So it's a much larger loss than Hulk .

At that point, I completely understand WB not wanting to risk another big budget on a relatively "unknown" superhero. Now personally I think WB's issues with GL were it's choice in writing staff, and possibly director, but I don't realistically expect the guys writing the checks to see it from that perspective.

On the other hand, if WB sees justice league as it's last chance to make money makers out of heroes besides Bats and Supes, I could see them putting more effort and resources into making it a good movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> At that point, I completely understand WB not wanting to risk another big budget on a relatively "unknown" superhero. Now personally I think WB's issues with GL were it's choice in writing staff, and possibly director, but I don't realistically expect the guys writing the checks to see it from that perspective.



I think the main issue was the studio wanting to have it cut down to a 2 hour movie, leaving half the story on the floor.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I think the main issue was the studio wanting to have it cut down to a 2 hour movie, leaving half the story on the floor.



Ah, good to know. I agree the editing in the movie was terrible, but I wasn't aware that was a studio call. Has a directors cut been released by any chance?


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 28, 2012)

There is an extended cut available, but apparently it still leaves out a lot. Its a mere 8 minutes extra and only covers some scenes with Hal, Carol and Hector as kids, and a little more Abin Sur, leaving out all the juicier scenes like more training with Killowog and time on Oa, or Sinestro and other Lanterns fighting Parallax, and coming to help Hal at the end, and some other stuff. A lot of scenes in the final movie were in a different order in the original script too, and better explained.

Not saying the movie didn't have other problems, but those were the most obvious ones.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 28, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree with most of your post, but that last bit most of all. Following that rule is the only way JL will have quality characterization.
> 
> That being said, I don't think showing how they became who they are is absolutely necessary for audiences to invest in the characters, just make the characters as they are now worth investing in.
> 
> ...



-I just feel it's far easier to achieve that if you go solo movies first. I find it ironic that WB feels this route is the safer to achieve success than to do solos first, since a poorly-reviewed JL movie is likely to barely make much more than GL did. Getting one superhero right is challenging enough, getting five or more right in the same movie is way moreso. Plus, no one will be comparing Wonder Woman or Flash to any specific existing superhero movie. JL, on the other hand, everyone will expect it to be as good as or at least almost as good as Avengers, and I think even if it manages an "okay" consensus that will hurt its chances of success significantly. Not to mention WB's budget for the film will inevitably be bigger than for a solo movie.

It's like WB is playing a video game, lost a life, and then ramped the difficulty up from "Normal" to "Hard".

-Han's scenes were the only ones that were consistent, and that's partially thanks to the fact that Episode 4 didn't exactly have the best handle on emotion. Luke appears to barely give a damn about the deaths of his aunt and uncle, Leia's horror-stricken face is given two seconds and that's all we get of her reaction to the death of millions of people, Obi-Wan had a good deal of dialogue with Vader but we had no proper showing of their actual past to connect with it, etc. Han's character arc is less about an emotional reaction to something and more about giving a damn about people in general, and the movie manages to get that right. I can forgive the writing of the others somewhat because their actors are pretty good, but Han is the only really well-written character of Episode 4.

-already explained in first part how I think WB is likely making things even more difficult for them


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 28, 2012)

Heres WB problem they approached this all wrong. They should have done the GL movie like the did  DCAU asked an excellent team to create  a show that will blow all shows out the water and stay the fuck out the way.

This is their fault for trying to mainstream their heroes to the general public. You dont have to dumb down your product in order for the non comic readers to understand you just have to know how to condense it in such a way the point come across effective.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqwKrlaUyQo&feature=results_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 29, 2012)

Justice League will not work as well without movies building up the characters. Avengers got away with a lot of lack of character development because these were handled in previous movies. JL is going to have to introduce and develop these characters then have them resolve the villain in 2.5 hours.

Moreover with Thanos appearing in both the Guardians of the Galaxy and Avengers 2, the best choice for a JL villain (Darkseid) will come off as copying Marvel to the general audience, despite the fact that ironically Thanos was more or less copied from Darkseid.

Also having JGL as Batman will be a disaster.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Darkseid is not a JL villain he is a Supes villain. We more than likely see him in a Supes movie before anything else and before that a New gods movie. 

Cadmus will be the on going villains with a 2nd arc of Legion of Doom. The former is way more iconic and takes precedence over Darkseid when it comes to JL.

What JL has going for them is if the do a good job they have another franchise in a similar manner and a very popular one to boot is Teen Titans.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 29, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Darkseid is not a JL villain he is a Supes villain. We more than likely see him in a Supes movie before anything else and before that a New gods movie.
> 
> Cadmus will be the on going villains with a 2nd arc of Legion of Doom. The former is way more iconic and takes precedence over Darkseid when it comes to JL.
> 
> What JL has going for them is if the do a good job they have another franchise in a similar manner and a very popular one to boot is Teen Titans.



imo, Darkseid is the only mainstream and easily understandable DC villain that would represent a big enough threat to cause the heroes of the DC universe to come together and unite. Yes there's stuff like Anti-Monitor and blah blah but that wouldn't catch with audiences. 

As for Legion of Doom, putting them in the first movie would be way too ambitious. DC is just jumping blind into the water with this movie, they aren't building it up like Marvel was able to and that will effect things greatly.  You're going to need something immediate and significant.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2012)

Megaharrison, just so you know, the JGL rumor was shot down by his agent. 

But I don't think they'll use Darkseid, at least not right away. Honestly I'd be interested in seeing the greek gods as the enemy, or some crazy lovecraftian abomination from aquaman's neck of the woods.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 30, 2012)

In an ideal world they would go with Cadmus setting up Legion and the smart thing about this is they can connect all the individual movies together. Again if they hire smart writers.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> imo, Darkseid is the only mainstream and easily understandable DC villain that would represent a big enough threat to cause the heroes of the DC universe to come together and unite. Yes there's stuff like Anti-Monitor and blah blah but that wouldn't catch with audiences.



There are lots of villains on a much less imposing scale who would do the job just as well, if not better. Darkseid or the Anti-Monitor won't catch well with audiences because the average viewer has no idea who either of them are.

White Martians would be a good choice, as the animated series demonstrated, or another malevolent alien race. Several villains like Brainiac or Vandal Savage could easily be written as a JL problem and not just the problem of one particular hero. 

If anything, Darkseid and the Anti-Monitor are massive overkill. Big enough threat? They are supposed to be two of the _biggest_ threats. No way the League alone could take either of them down without massive depowering, unless its one of those films where foiling the villain's plot doesn't entail actually fighting the villain himself. 

There are plenty of better choices. You don't need to bring in the big guns first.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 30, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> There are lots of villains on a much less imposing scale who would do the job just as well, if not better. Darkseid or the Anti-Monitor won't catch well with audiences because the average viewer has no idea who either of them are.
> 
> White Martians would be a good choice, as the animated series demonstrated, or another malevolent alien race. Several villains like Brainiac or Vandal Savage could easily be written as a JL problem and not just the problem of one particular hero.
> 
> ...



White Martians would not be a good choice for the first movie, and here's why. I really feel WB's over-exaggerating how similar Darkseid and Thanos are, I mean once the movies were actually out people would see how different their motivations are and how their power levels differ (Darkseid is insanely powerful, but Thanos is BROKEN). On the other hand, having the JL assemble because of an alien invasion? Yeah, even though the WMs differ greatly from the alien threat in Avengers, the comparison would be too obvious.

Well, if you do Darkseid and his forces then you've got New Gods as well so the JL won't be alone in this fight. But all that means you need to introduce all this in a Superman movie first since that's so much to cover, and a Superman movie shouldn't tackle Darkseid until #3 at the earliest. 1 is already confirmed to be Zod, 2 I'd like for them to finally show us the modern version of Lex (wish they hadn't fucked that up in Returns, they had KEVIN SPACEY, come on!!) and Brainiac or Metallo, and for 3 you could finally get to Darkseid.

I could see the third or fourth JL movie doing Anti-Monitor and semi-following Crisis on Infinite Earths's story (with some tweaks obviously). If they used Barry Allen for Flash, then they could have had Flash movies with Barry and also Wally as a growing teen (and Kid Flash), and by the third JL movie Barry has his iconic death and Wally steps up to claim the mantle. They could even have Supergirl's death as well if she's introduced in the Superman movies beforehand (something I wouldn't have an issue with if it was handled well and didn't take up too much of Superman's character arc in whichever movie they did it in, probably 2 would be the most logical choice since you could easily have a role with her involved with Lex and/or Brainiac). Also, if they did that it would easily dismiss the claim that superhero movies never kill off any of the main heroes (well, there was X-men 3, but I know many, including myself, would rather forget that. Xavier's death was okay, could have been better, but Cyclops' death was a big middle finger to anyone who was a fan of the Dark Phoenix Saga story arc in the comics).

I just kinda have this epic idea of a JL movie with the Anti-Monitor using about every hero in the solo movies they could get in there: Superman, Supergirl, Batman, Robin (if Dick or whoever is introduced by then), Wonder Woman (doubt they'll ever adapt either Wonder Girl, but if they do add her as well), Hal Jordan and whichever other human GLs have been introduced in sequels by then (hopefully at least Guy and John by then, maybe even Kyle) and all the alien GLs, Barry and Wally (and hell, Jay coming out of retirement, and Bart if they actually got to him by that point in the Flash movies), and whichever other Leaugers they've gotten to by that point: Martian Manhunter, Aquaman, Captain Marvel, Zatanna, Green Arrow, Black Canary, and Red Tornado, I know all of those would be too much even by the fourth film but at least some of them. 

Yeah, having THAT MANY of the solo movie's cast in one movie would be a financial nightmare and is completely unrealistic, but I'm just fanboy-wishing here. I'd see it as this big "Return of the King"-level installment, they should even have Superman pull an Aragorn and give a fucking awesome/inspiring short speech right before he leads the charge of all these countless heroes to the final battle.

Okay, this post was way longer than I meant for it to be. Sorry about that.

Edit: Also, semi-OT, but my Best Buy had most of the DC Animated movies on BR on sale for $8 each. Got Justice League: Crisis on Two Earths, Wonder Woman, Superman: Doomsday, and Superman/Shazam. Great bargain, I really needed to get some more since the only animated superhero movies I had already was JL: New Frontier, Mask of the Phantasm, Hulk Vs., and Dr. Strange. I look forward to watching them. Would have gotten two more with the money I had left, but they also had Dr. Who: Series 5 on BR for $20, couldn't pass that up.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 1, 2012)

White Martians have a different M.O. from the Chitauri in the movie, who anyway were only in it for a few minutes and weren't much of a threat.

Darkseid and Thanos are similar because they look similar (because Thanos is actually based on him physically, him and Metron), and that would cause the confusion / accusations of rip-off.

And Darkseid is stronger than Thanos. Darkseid can hold planets in one hand. And the Darkseid(s) we always see are always avatars of the real one, who is trapped on the Source Wall and is far more powerful. The Darkseid who is only slightly stronger than Superman and can be beaten by him is just a shadow of the real deal.

Besides, a movie wouldn't necessarily care which villain is meant to be stronger than the other.


----------



## synthax (Dec 1, 2012)

If Man of Steel gets it own trilogy I will prefer to have Braniac and Lex Luthur as the villains for the 2nd and Doomsday for the third.I honestly dont care about WW ,Aquaman and Green lantern the latter has already being ruined on the big screen.I just dont see how bringing Aquaman on the big screen will be any good.

If they do make a JL movie I  hope they keep it with the same tone as Nolan's Dark Knight Trilogy and Man of Steel.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

Turns out Darkseid _is_ the villain.



Keep in  mind Latino Review has a very good track record with Marvel movies, even leaking that Thanos would be the behind the scenes villain of Avengers, so this is very credible. And you can't say DC is copying Marvel because, well, Thanos was inspired by Darkseid in the first place.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2012)

DARKSEID IS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2012)

Wish they had saved Darkseid for a later movie. Dude is supposed to be the be all end all of evil. Seems silly to open with him.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wish they had saved Darkseid for a later movie. Dude is supposed to be the be all end all of evil. Seems silly to open with him.


I don't think so. It doesn't seem like they're going into this with the mentality that there will be multiple sequels, they just want to make a good, definitive Justice League movie. And if they are going for that textbook JL adaptation, Darkseid is the villain for it.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wish they had saved Darkseid for a later movie. Dude is supposed to be the be all end all of evil. Seems silly to open with him.



Indeed, as I said in an earlier post, Darkseid and all the mythology and cast that come with him is way too much for a team movie that will be having several live-action superheroes as well who have never been on the big screen before. Unless this movie is going to be like 3 hours or something, I see this is as a very rushed movie in terms of pacing and/or giving a lot of great characters very simply characterization. 

Seriously, WB, calm down and THINK for a second. I really feel all of them are just thinking, "ZOMG, AVENGERS MADE LIKE A BILLION DOLLARS PROFIT, WE NEED TO GET ON THAT SHIT NOW, NOW, NOW!!!!!" Just take a deep breath, lie down, and start rolling around on the billions of dollars you've already made from EIGHT Harry Potter movies. Now think about the potential dozens of superhero movies you could make to make more of that sweet cash if you properly begin a DC movie universe. You don't need to worry about striking while the iron is hot since that iron has been hot for OVER A DECADE. Calm the fuck down and really think about what you're doing, because so far each new announcement is just giving me less and less confidence in this project.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 3, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Turns out Darkseid _is_ the villain.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in  mind Latino Review has a very good track record with Marvel movies, even leaking that Thanos would be the behind the scenes villain of Avengers, so this is very credible. And you can't say DC is copying Marvel because, well, Thanos was inspired by Darkseid in the first place.



Called it. Aaaand waiting for people to say he's a ripoff of Thanos from Avengers 2/Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 3, 2012)

The JL movie makes the upcoming Man of Steel feel like a throw away film. Whats the point of getting connected to that version of superman, if he's only going to be replaced two years later. It feels like such a waste.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2012)

^ Zack snyder has recently hinted that his superman will be connected to JL.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Indeed, as I said in an earlier post, Darkseid and all the mythology and cast that come with him is way too much for a team movie that will be having several live-action superheroes as well who have never been on the big screen before. Unless this movie is going to be like 3 hours or something, I see this is as a very rushed movie in terms of pacing and/or giving a lot of great characters very simply characterization.
> 
> Seriously, WB, calm down and THINK for a second. I really feel all of them are just thinking, "ZOMG, AVENGERS MADE LIKE A BILLION DOLLARS PROFIT, WE NEED TO GET ON THAT SHIT NOW, NOW, NOW!!!!!" Just take a deep breath, lie down, and start rolling around on the billions of dollars you've already made from EIGHT Harry Potter movies. Now think about the potential dozens of superhero movies you could make to make more of that sweet cash if you properly begin a DC movie universe. You don't need to worry about striking while the iron is hot since that iron has been hot for OVER A DECADE. Calm the fuck down and really think about what you're doing, because so far each new announcement is just giving me less and less confidence in this project.


They are thinking and thinking hard. This isn't a simple cash grab. I mean, I'm not stupid enough to not think they're trying to capitalize off of the Avenger's success, but at the same time they're not raming it through to make some quick bucks like you're suggesting. I think this movie will be really special. 

In fact I'll say it. JL > A2 and SWVII critically come 2015.



~Avant~ said:


> The JL movie makes the upcoming Man of Steel feel like a throw away film. Whats the point of getting connected to that version of superman, if he's only going to be replaced two years later. It feels like such a waste.


Snyder is returning.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2012)

The first JL movie shouldn't be Darkseid. The whole New God Mythology needs to be built up. He shouldn't really show up when New Gods are first introduced either. He seems more like the final villain they should face after they have built him up for a few solo and team movies.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 3, 2012)

dc have gotten lazy, they've been pulling the darkseid card way too quickly, Jesus. couldn't they have just used the reach or something?


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

Brainiac *could* be an amazing villain for a JL sequal.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 3, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> The JL movie makes the upcoming Man of Steel feel like a throw away film. Whats the point of getting connected to that version of superman, if he's only going to be replaced two years later. It feels like such a waste.



DC is scrambling to repeat the success of Marvel but has failed to build a cinematic universe given Nolan's movies independence/lack of connection to the DC universe and Green Lantern bombing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Look at your source and you will see its the only source verifying this. Also it's been out. Awhile. I would dismiss that confirmation.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Turns out Darkseid _is_ the villain.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in  mind Latino Review has a very good track record with Marvel movies, even leaking that Thanos would be the behind the scenes villain of Avengers, so this is very credible. And you can't say DC is copying Marvel because, well, Thanos was inspired by Darkseid in the first place.



DC is copying Marvel.

Doesn't matter if Thanos is inspired by Darkseid (he was actually inspired by Metron, but the creator was told that if he was going to rip-off a New God, he might as well rip-off the most interesting one. So Thanos is something like "what if Metron was Darkseid?"). Marvel is putting Thanos in their movie first, so DC is responding by putting in Darkseid in a shadow-move. 

Marvel might have put Thanos in just so DC would look silly trying to put Darkseid in their JL one. In which case, if this article is true (this is a far cry from a confirmation), they fell into the trap.



Suzuku said:


> I don't think so. It doesn't seem like they're going into this with the mentality that there will be multiple sequels, they just want to make a good, definitive Justice League movie. And if they are going for that textbook JL adaptation, Darkseid is the villain for it.



WB have already said that the JL movie is meant to be the foundation of a new DC movie-verse.

So, yeah- sequels. Lots of them.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 3, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> DC is copying Marvel.
> 
> Doesn't matter if Thanos is inspired by Darkseid (he was actually inspired by Metron, but the creator was told that if he was going to rip-off a New God, he might as well rip-off the most interesting one. So Thanos is something like "what if Metron was Darkseid?"). Marvel is putting Thanos in their movie first, so DC is responding by putting in Darkseid in a shadow-move.
> 
> Marvel might have put Thanos in just so DC would look silly trying to put Darkseid in their JL one. In which case, if this article is true (this is a far cry from a confirmation), they fell into the trap.



DC could hit them right back with, "building solo titles to lead into a team title? Having the team unite and stop an alien invasion? Sounds awfully similar to something we did with the Justice League pilot back in 2001....."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2012)

An oldie about the Flash movie and the direction DC movies are heading


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 3, 2012)

So... basically they're just going to adapt the New 52 storyline with Darkseid in it for the first arc.

Sounds like a good idea. I think Braniac would've been great too, though.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh god.no. Darkseid isn't some throwaway villain they can just use for a credible threat. Whoever made the decision probably just heard that since dark side is such a big villain in the DCU they can just use him as a generic doomsday villain without knowing he shouldn't be used that way.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> DC is copying Marvel.
> 
> Doesn't matter if Thanos is inspired by Darkseid (he was actually inspired by Metron, but the creator was told that if he was going to rip-off a New God, he might as well rip-off the most interesting one. So Thanos is something like "what if Metron was Darkseid?"). Marvel is putting Thanos in their movie first, so DC is responding by putting in Darkseid in a shadow-move.
> 
> Marvel might have put Thanos in just so DC would look silly trying to put Darkseid in their JL one. In which case, if this article is true (this is a far cry from a confirmation), they fell into the trap.


If DC were copying Marvel they'd be using their formula. They're not copying them. They're going about making their movie universe their way. Putting Darkseid as the villain =/= copying Marvel having Thanos as the villain. It makes sense because both are marquee villains of the respective teams...not to mention beyond the fact they're both ugly titan looking aliens their powers, motivations, and goals are fundamentally different. Darkseid is more of a traditional bad guy who wants rule/destroy everything whereas Thanos' goals are more twisted and unique since he just wants to please death. 

When you think about it the villains themselves are the perfect representation of the core difference between Marvel and DC. Now, rather the general audience will be able to perceive is another thing, but DC is not inherently copying Marvel. Not at all. JL has been in the works for at least a decade and the success of Marvel has just kicked WB into high gear to finally begin production on it.



> WB have already said that the JL movie is meant to be the foundation of a new DC movie-verse.
> 
> So, yeah- sequels. Lots of them.


Well, they haven't "announced" anything formally. Everything we're talking about have come from independent news site speaking from reliable sources, so everything is hearsay. From what I've read I have every reason to believe they're taking this one step at a time, which is why they're not confirming whether or not MoS will lead into more movies or be connected to a universe. If MoS does well, then it will be. if it bombs, then they'll separate it from the rest of their plans. If JL does well, then obviously they will make more spin-off movies...if not then they're in deep shit. But either way, I really don't believe they're looking at this with a strict roadmap, that was probably tossed out when GL bombed. I'm pretty sure they have some contingency plans for if the film is successful, but they're not above putting all their eggs in one basket from the first and going from there. They want this to be the best JL film they can make, not one constrained by the idea that they must have x happen in this move before y can happen in the next.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2012)

Darkseid he is an awesome villain should be interesting


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it possible that Supergirl (Kara Zor-El) may appear in a sequel to _Man of Steel,_ or shall Nolan wish to keep Superman as the only hero of the story, as he did with Batman in his _Batman_ films?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 4, 2012)

Nolan is only producing this so it really is not up to him.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 4, 2012)

They could easily set up Brainiac as a villian in the JL  movie with a simple scene after Man of Steel. DC just wants to take the easy route and throw Darkseid in there.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 4, 2012)

I dont see it that way Perverted, I think that the Justice League movie is a test (possibly a one time thing) so really the best choice for villain is Darkside because really who else is powerful enough to give a good believable storyline for the forming of the Justice League.

It also helps hes quite well known as a villain where as Brainiac is surpisingly less known.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I dont see it that way Perverted, I think that the Justice League movie is a test (possibly a one time thing) so really the best choice for villain is Darkside because really who else is powerful enough to give a good believable storyline for the forming of the Justice League.
> 
> It also helps hes quite well known as a villain where as Brainiac is surpisingly less known.



My only worry is that they'll want to have the JL have a definitive victory over Darkseid, which makes Darkseid (basically THE villain of the DCU) into a chump the JL took out their first day on the job.

Hopefully they make good use of Darkseid's elite, guys like Steppenwolf and Kalibak.

Okay, scratch that, two worries. I'm really curious how they will differentiate the armies of apokolips from the Chitauri, who were basically parademons led by Darkseid (Thanos)


----------



## James Bond (Dec 4, 2012)

A very risky storyline they could run with is say some of the big name Superheroes fall pray to Darkseids powerful mind control techniques and turn evil forcing the other Superheroes to battle against each other to try and free them from Darkseid's control however just writing that now I realise that people would say they coped Avengers because of Loki's mind control :/


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2012)

James Bond said:


> A very risky storyline they could run with is say some of the big name Superheroes fall pray to Darkseids powerful mind control techniques and turn evil forcing the other Superheroes to battle against each other to try and free them from Darkseid's control however just writing that now I realise that people would say they coped Avengers because of Loki's mind control :/



Part of me thinks they need to not worry about copying Avengers, but I know its something that has to be considered.

It's really not that DC would be copying Avengers, but rather that they are going with common superhero team up tropes that Avengers just happened to do first. 

One thing I think could work is focus on small fights. Introduce Darkseid's elite and set them up as enemies to the individual leaguers. Steppenwolf / Superman (or Darkseid / Superman), Desaad / Batman (not a real fight, more about strategy) , Kalibak / WW , etc.

Have them tussle with the Parademons enough so the League can show off a bit, but I'd recommend letting traditional armed forces take them on (or Checkmate operatives, or the blackhawks) so the league can focus on the big guys.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is it possible that Supergirl (Kara Zor-El) may appear in a sequel to _Man of Steel,_ or shall Nolan wish to keep Superman as the only hero of the story, as he did with Batman in his _Batman_ films?



Nolan said this recently: "It's very much Zack's film and I think people are going to love what he's done. I think it's really remarkable to take on that character. Superman is a completely different character than Batman. So you can't in anyway use the same template. But David Goyer had this, I thought, brilliant way to make Superman relatable and relevant for his audience. Zack has built on that and I think it's incredible what he's putting together. He's got a lot of finishing to do on that. Superman is the biggest comic book character of them all and he needs the biggest possible movie version which is what Zack's doing. It's really something."

So I don't see Nolan having as much issue using Supergirl in later films, and even if he did it's more Zack's call apparently and I'd say there's a decent chance he would want to utilize her in some way.

Just don't hold your breath on Krypto appearing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 4, 2012)

I hope they do Darkseid how they did him in Brave and the Bold. 

Most of the movie is spent with the League fighting against his subordinates and against each other while Darkseid merely acts through his agents and sends his Parademon army to Earth. Then you can have Darkseid burst on the scene in the last 30 minutes, curbstomp the League, and have everyone get saved by Batman who reverse Boom Tubes that bitch back to Apokolips.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wasn't that Aquaman?

And that was kind-of a plot hole- after all, why couldn't Apokolips just Boom Tube themselves back?



James Bond said:


> I dont see it that way Perverted, I think that the Justice League movie is a test (possibly a one time thing) so really the best choice for villain is Darkside because really who else is powerful enough to give a good believable storyline for the forming of the Justice League.
> 
> It also helps hes quite well known as a villain where as Brainiac is surpisingly less known.



Several villains are powerful enough to give the JL a good reason for forming. Why do people keep doubting that? Do they think DC's roster of villains sucks or something? There are plenty of villains who are up to the task.

And really? I thought Brainiac was _better_ known. He's gotten more media exposure, and he's even in the dictionary. He is probably Superman's second or third most recognisable villain (him or Zod), and is long, long, _long_ overdue for a film appearance (he was supposed to be in _Superman 3_, but for some reason they changed it at the last minute). 

Though regardless, recognition is not a very important factor. Plenty of villains in comic book movies are not widely known by the public, but they are put in it and do pretty well. Hell, many of the _heroes_ aren't that widely known.

If anything, I think putting a recognisable villain in the film will prove to be a negative- it might take some of the focus away from the ensemble cast of heroes. It might be better to use a villain who is dangerous and proves to be a serious threat, but stays out of the limelight or doesn't have much personality (like an alien invasion or some sort of disaster).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> If anything, I think putting a recognisable villain in the film will prove to be a negative- it might take some of the focus away from the ensemble cast of heroes. *It might be better to use a villain who is dangerous and proves to be a serious threat, but stays out of the limelight or doesn't have much personality (like an alien invasion or some sort of disaster).*



This could still be Darkseid, depending on how they do it.

Still though, I'd have preferred the Hyperclan, mainly because I think a small group of powerful enemies is better (and more unique) than a large army of cannon fodder backed by one villain. And now that I think of it, it'd be interesting if the Justice League formed in response to the Hyperclan. In that scenario it'd be ever harder to expose the hyperclan, since at that point the JL wouldn't have any reputation beyond that of it's individual members.

On the other hand, I think it's possible for the hyperclan members to be folded into darkseid's elite.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This could still be Darkseid, depending on how they do it.



That would be even worse.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> That would be even worse.



Sorry, I meant more on the "out of the limelight" part, not the "no personality" part.

Honestly I wouldnt like it because It would be really close to Avengers. Just swapping out Thanos for Darkseid, Loki for Steppenwolf / Desaad / whoever, and Chitauri for Parademons.

I still think the ticket is to do a small group of villains who can stand toe to toe with the justice league.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2012)

I would very much like to see Braniac appear in a live-action _Superman_ film, since he has never appeared in a live-action film, and he would definitely be a most interesting character to portray on screen, because of his cold and calculating personality and his preference for intelligent and strategic methods over brute force, a strong contrast to Superman's powers and method of operation.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't get this lazy, DC should have built him up shit.

No one ever has ever been built up until recently with Marvel. And then hardly so. We see Thanos at the end of Avengers, but that's it. He probably wont be a huge factor in any of their individual sequels, he'll probably get a fucking cutscene after the credits. The main thing connecting the Marvel films is SHIELD.

Superman can do Darkseid as a villain and it be terrific. If Darkseid is featured in any movie, it'll only be Superman or JL. He wouldn't show up in anything else, so how exactly do you build that up? 

This whole "build up" complaint seems to be pretty stupid.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I don't get this lazy, DC should have built him up shit.
> 
> No one ever has ever been built up until recently with Marvel. And then hardly so. We see Thanos at the end of Avengers, but that's it. He probably wont be a huge factor in any of their individual sequels, he'll probably get a fucking cutscene after the credits. The main thing connecting the Marvel films is SHIELD.
> 
> ...



I believe Thanos is set to be the villain of the _Guardians of the Galaxy_ movie. Or at least he is expected to be.

You build him up by hinting at him or giving him cameos. Or by simply leaving him until a later movie. The point is that Darkseid is near the top-tier of DC villains, so it seems a waste to not save him for a later movie.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 7, 2012)

They could easily build him up through Superman and Justice League movies with hints, foreshadowing, and even short appearances here or there. The DCAU did this with the Superman cartoon, and Young Justice appears to be doing it now (though whether he'll ever appear is unknown since a third season hasn't been confirmed yet).

Just throwing him and all the cast of allies/enemies and mythology that should come with him into a movie that already has to establish Flash, Wonder Woman, and maybe more (if they use more than the iconic 5) and assemble the team in the very first movie is insane. A "simpler" villain would have been the much smarter way to go with the first installment.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 8, 2012)

Just reread Justice League #1. After that Darkseid rumor I definitely feel like that's where they're going with this...minus Cyborg and Aquaman.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 9, 2012)

Hopefully they keep a Super Seven in the movie. It seems like a lot, but I've always thought the Justice League should have seven members, it just seems natural.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think they should. Just keep it at Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Flash, and Green Lantern. That way it's pretty easy to introduce all the characters without the need of extensive background work with the exception perhaps of Flash.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 9, 2012)

Wonder Woman would definitely need a background to be delved into. I dont know, now that Darkseid has been somewhat confirmed. It just feels like DC is setting up for a failure with this one.

It'll be a decent movie. But not a universe worth investing my time in. I want an Aquaman/Wonder Woman parrallel. One of my favorite things about DC are the New Gods and Orion, but I definitely dont see them getting involved in this either. Such a waste


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 9, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> I don't think they should. Just keep it at Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Flash, and Green Lantern. That way it's pretty easy to introduce all the characters without the need of extensive background work with the exception perhaps of Flash.



Indeed. Five members keeps it simple and less focus on so many characters.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Indeed. Five members keeps it simple and less focus on so many characters.



I also agree with that; Marvel used that tactic with their _Avengers_ film, and it would work also with a _Justice League_ film, as well, in my mind. However, I disagree with Suzuku that none of the characters need their own film to introduce them, as that would provide insufficient screentime to develop each character.

Did anyone here see the _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ film? That film was essentially a Victorian-era equivalent of the Avengers/Justice League, but it had little time to develop each character after they had been introduced, so the entire film suffered because of that, in my mind. I believe that Marvel was wise to give each character their own film before bringing the characters together in one film, and I do hope that DC does the same, as well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 10, 2012)

League is not exactly a good example...what with it bastardizing the source material and all. League was the kinda movie (Like in the comic) that it's members didn't need prior introductions if done right


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did anyone here see the _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ film? That film was essentially a Victorian-era equivalent of the Avengers/Justice League, but it had little time to develop each character after they had been introduced, so the entire film suffered because of that, in my mind. I believe that Marvel was wise to give each character their own film before bringing the characters together in one film, and I do hope that DC does the same, as well.



That was just one among that movie's many problems 

Justice League can probably get away without having an individual movie for each character because most moviegoers already know who Superman, Batman, (and to a lesser extent) Wonder Woman are. Whereas with Marvel, I'd argue that Spider-man and the Hulk are the two characters that non-comic readers are most familiar with, so they really did need to establish who Thor, Captain America, and Iron Man were through individual movies. 

I can see DC pumping out a few individual movies, though. It's another way to bring in more money.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> Wonder Woman would definitely need a background to be delved into. I dont know, now that Darkseid has been somewhat confirmed. It just feels like DC is setting up for a failure with this one.
> (


Not really. Wonder Woman doesn't require much of an origin story unless you're going to cover her childhood. In essence all they'd have to do is have Darkseid attack and have that be the reason for why she leaves her island and takes the armor. They did something similar to this in the JL animated series.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did anyone here see the _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ film? That film was essentially a Victorian-era equivalent of the Avengers/Justice League, but it had little time to develop each character after they had been introduced, so the entire film suffered because of that, in my mind. I believe that Marvel was wise to give each character their own film before bringing the characters together in one film, and I do hope that DC does the same, as well.



More or less this. You can't have a truly _good_ all-star cast Superhero teamup movie without prior films to establish the characters. Avengers wouldn't have worked had Iron-Man, Captain America, and Thor (the 3 biggies) hadn't all been dealt with previously. You simply have too much to juggle to introduce every all-star, get them in a situation where they work together with the other all-stars, develop them along with the plot and villain, and then have the plot conclude in an entertaining fashion.

It's why I have little confidence in this movie. Justice League cartoon worked introducing all the characters because we got to know them over the course of the series after the pilot (not to mention Superman/Batman were already pre-established in the DCAU). Again, something a stand-alone movie won't be able to do even if there's a sequel 2 years later.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I also agree with that; Marvel used that tactic with their _Avengers_ film, and it would work also with a _Justice League_ film, as well, in my mind. However, I disagree with Suzuku that none of the characters need their own film to introduce them, as that would provide insufficient screentime to develop each character.
> 
> Did anyone here see the _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ film? That film was essentially a Victorian-era equivalent of the Avengers/Justice League, but it had little time to develop each character after they had been introduced, so the entire film suffered because of that, in my mind. I believe that Marvel was wise to give each character their own film before bringing the characters together in one film, and I do hope that DC does the same, as well.


The thing is most of those characters have had movies other than Flash and Wonder Woman. Everyone knows who Batman is and everyone knows who Superman is not to mention Man of Steel would have just been released two years ago when this comes out. And of course GL had that horrible movie. I can see them replacing Hal Jordan with John Stewart though. The only character that needs significant introduction is Flash and they might just say fuck it.



Megaharrison said:


> More or less this. You can't have a truly _good_ all-star cast Superhero teamup movie without prior films to establish the characters. Avengers wouldn't have worked had Iron-Man, Captain America, and Thor (the 3 biggies) hadn't all been dealt with previously. You simply have too much to juggle to introduce every all-star, get them in a situation where they work together with the other all-stars, develop them along with the plot and villain, and then have the plot conclude in an entertaining fashion.
> 
> It's why I have little confidence in this movie. Justice League cartoon worked introducing all the characters because we got to know them over the course of the series after the pilot (not to mention Superman/Batman were already pre-established in the DCAU). Again, something a stand-alone movie won't be able to do even if there's a sequel 2 years later.


DC and Marvel are in different situations. No one knew who Iron Man or Thor were before their movies and no one cared about Cap. Hulk was the  only household character name because of the 80's show, 90's cartoon, and the 2002 movie. With DC, as we've said before, Batman doesn't need another film to establish him and Superman has Man of Steel. No matter what those two will be the nucleus of the film and I guarantee the marketing will be based around them and maybe Wonder Woman. People have a general idea of what GL is and replacing Hal with John will help them disassociate themselves from the 2011 film while diversifying the cast. With Wonder Woman, I think the only legit way to introduce her is through a JL movie anyway because why would she leave her island to fight evil otherwise? It has to be a world-threatening evil to make Wonder Woman take her people's armor and leave and the only way that works in a film universe is through JL. The only legit concern as far as character establishment goes is Flash.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

I think Flash will work as the everyman character. He doesn't need a lot of backstory, just play him up as the guy who fell into some powers (no johns induced tragedy) and decided to help people. I'd even make The Flash an in universe comic book, and have him take the name from Jay Garrick (the "fictional" flash)


----------



## Cromer (Dec 11, 2012)

You could even do it like the current Earth-2 comic with Jay Garrick being a dreamer who just kinda lucked into Flash powers.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2012)

Make Flash the POV character, the guy who is new to all of this learning about all those other guys. Someone the audience can relate to even if they dont know a lot about comic books.

Also its a great opportunity to portrait a really menacing Batman that gives people the creeps. Even superpowered ones.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

I want the next Batman to be more athletic and to show more martial arts skills. Nolan's Batman sucked in that department. Always using the same combos in fights.


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2012)

A movie from the Flash's POV would be awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

Cromer said:


> You could even do it like the current Earth-2 comic with Jay Garrick being a dreamer who just kinda lucked into Flash powers.



I don't think they'll go that route, since DC seems dead set on using the "iconic" (not to be confused with most popular / most exposed) versions of their characters, so we'll likely get Barry Allen.

But I'd rather have Barry because the forensic angle has more meat to it for a solo film, and it gives him something to bond with Batman about.



Slice said:


> Make Flash the POV character, the guy who is new to all of this learning about all those other guys. Someone the audience can relate to even if they dont know a lot about comic books.
> 
> Also its a great opportunity to portrait a really menacing Batman that gives people the creeps. Even superpowered ones.



I'm not sure I want him to be the POV character, but more like the everyman who used to be that guy. Like Cyborg is the POV character while Barry is the guy who understands what he's going through because he's only been the flash for a small amount of time.

The guy who puts a hand on Cyborg's shoulder while he's freaking out and says "I'd say you get used to it, but that's not true at all".


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2012)

Since this is a DC movie thread, I guess its okay to share the MoS trailer here as well:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVu3gS7iJu4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 11, 2012)

.....

Okay, I'm excited now.


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Since this is a DC movie thread, I guess its okay to share the MoS trailer here as well:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVu3gS7iJu4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​



This makes me much more excited than the other trailer. I still have my doubts, but damn. This was a good trailer with some excellent visuals and I love love love that they seem to be taking the story seriously.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think Flash works as a POV character for a JL movie. It would feel like he's the protagonist over Batman or Superman. That's the kind of thing you save for books and spin-offs not your token movie. With a team like JL I think it's best to tell from a third-person perspective and not first-person. That way no character is more important than others. And having Flash be inspired from an in-movie Flash comic sounds lame.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Flash is still having his movie being written btw. He will still be getting his solo movie.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah but after JL. We're trying to figure out how he would be handled in that.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't think they'll go that route, since DC seems dead set on using the "iconic" (not to be confused with most popular / most exposed) versions of their characters, so we'll likely get Barry Allen.
> 
> But I'd rather have Barry because the forensic angle has more meat to it for a solo film, and it gives him something to bond with Batman about.



I wasn't talking about using Jay himself (frankly, we have a better chance of getting a Kyle Rayner solo movie than that) but the noob potrayal, which I think we agree on.


And I hope they don't fall into the trap of having Superman and Batman hog the spotlight too much.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to see John Stewart as Green Lantern in the JL movie. As far as Flash goes go with Barry Allen even though Wally West is my favorite.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Wally was written as a forensic detective as well . See JL /JLU


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Wally was written as a forensic detective as well . See JL /JLU



I thought they made him a mechanic like in the comics?

Well either way I feel like Barry is a lock, since a lot of the charm of Wally is how he developed and how he grew into the role of the flash, so Barry is kind of required. 

However, Kid Flash could actually work on screen. Putting a kid against guys with guns isn't so batshit crazy (pun intended) when said kid can outrun bullets.

As for GL, I think I want Hal mainly because I feel that Barry is guaranteed, and I really like the Kirk/Spock thing that the two of them have.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I thought they made him a mechanic like in the comics?
> 
> Well either way I feel like Barry is a lock, since a lot of the charm of Wally is how he developed and how he grew into the role of the flash, so Barry is kind of required.
> 
> ...



Nope in JLU when he had that Flash museum opening in his honour he was in a forensic lab at the beginning .


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Jena, Suzuku: you both have said that the general public is very familiar with Superman and Batman, and I do agree with that, but I do not believe that it means that they shall not need their own films to introduce them prior to a _Justice League_ film, mostly because Christopher Nolan's _Batman_ films were set in their own self-contained universe that was very realistic and left little room for the Justice League to appear, and it is possible that _Man of Steel_ may follow that example, as well. Therefore, the Batman who appears in the _Justice League_ film shall almost certainly not be the same Batman from Nolan's films, so he shall need his own introduction.
> 
> On the other hand, perhaps a separate introduction film may not be completely necessary for Batman, if the origin story for the new incarnation of the character in the _Justice League_ film is well-written and well-executed. And if the story writers use the recent portrayal of Hal Jordan from the _Green Lantern_ film and the portrayal of Superman from the upcoming _Man of Steel_ film, the only characters who shall need their own films to provide them with proper introduction and development, theoretically speaking, shall be Flash and Wonder Woman, as neither of them has ever appeared in a high-budget live-action film before, to the best of my knowledge, and thus would need to be introduced to mainstream audiences in their own films. Would that tactic work?


If Justice League is made Man of Steel will definitely be apart of its universe. Batman does not need another film to reintroduce his origin nor does it need to be addressed in JL. EVERYONE knows how Bruce Wayne became Batman. Parents die, he trains, returns to Gotham to kick ass. They really do not need to explore this again and I guarantee when Batman's next movie is released it will not be an origin story film even though it will be set in a rebooted universe. 

With GL, I hope they don't used Hal Jordan and go with John Stewart. The GL movie was released in 2011 so WB can just assume that a decent amount of the general audience are aware of what the GL are and can simply set Stewart up as another member of the core while avoiding having to hire another actor to play Hal (since Reynolds will not do it) and are able to distance themselves from JL being directly linked or involved with that film.

As far as Wonder Woman goes, like I said, they can have her story arc of taking up the mantle of Wonder Woman within the film itself. For Diana to take the armor from her island and leave there needs to be a threat on a global scale. The only way that works in a movie universe is if she is involved with the other JL members because it doesn't make sense for her to act against a global threat while Superman or GL core don't. Diana's "origin" story would have to be her childhood leading up to her taking the armor, something that's not necessary to make its own film about. All they have to do in the JL film for Wonder Woman is a section where she explains she's from an amazonian island and took the armor to protect her people. Worked in the JL animated series, would work for this film too.

Only character up in the air is Flash. Don't know how they will handle him.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2012)

When did Reynolds say he wouldn't play Hal in a JL movie?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 12, 2012)

He pretty much took a shit on the movie. Doubt he's going to put on green tights again after that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you know where he said that? Depending on the exact wording I think he could still be up for it with the right script and director.

He's a big fan of the character, so I feel like his issues were more about the script and editing/direction than GL as a character / story.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd have to look it up. If you put Ryan Reynolds Green Lantern reaction you might find it.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd be really surprised if Reynolds didn't come back as Hal if the right script/creative team for a sequel or JL film came along. Wolverine didn't exactly treat Deadpool the way anyone wanted and yet Reynolds still wants to make a Deadpool movie. The guy's a huge comic book fan from what I've seen, if he has the chance to play Hal again in a better movie I'd doubt he would turn it down.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 12, 2012)

I think he's more interested in Deadpool as a character though. And their handling of Deadpool in that movie wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. They portrayed Aade Wilson well up until he got those powers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2012)

Agreed, but I still think he'd jump at the chance to play Hal again, especially if the script / director is right.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2012)

> *What Comic Book Storyline Will The JUSTICE LEAGUE Movie Be Based On?*
> 
> Another week, another Justice League movie rumor. The folks over at Latino Review - who recently broke the report that Darkseid will be the villain in the DC Comics superhero team-up, which is targeting a 2015 release - have apparently revealed which comic book storyline will inspire the screenplay written by Will Beall (Gangster Squad). According to the site, the script is inspired by Justice League Of America #183-185, which was published back in 1980. The storyline, which was written by Gerry Conway and drawn by George Perez, features the JLA teaming up with the Justice Society Of America and involves Darkseid "planning the destruction of Earth by blasting it with a ray that'll move Apokolips into the Earth's place". No word on just how much the movie screenplay will take from the storyline (for example, Christopher Nolan and David S. Goyer took elements from various Batman comic books for The Dark Knight trilogy, though they never fully adapted a single story).
> 
> Despite Latino Review usually being reliable (especially with their Marvel movie scoops), it's best to take this news with a grain of salt, and add it to the pile of other Justice League movie rumors that have yet to be confirmed. It was recently reported that Joseph Gordon-Levitt will be reprising his role as John Blake and don the Batman costume for the superhero ensemble, but was since shot down by his reps. Then, Christopher Nolan refused to comment on the possibility of a JGL as Batman cameo in next year's Man Of Steel, which may lead into Justice League as previously suggested by director Zack Snyder. Currently, the search is still ongoing for a director to helm the highly ambitious project. What do you think of this news? Be sure to share your thoughts below.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2012)

> The storyline, which was written by Gerry Conway and drawn by George Perez, features the JLA teaming up with the Justice Society Of America and involves Darkseid "planning the destruction of Earth by blasting it with a ray that'll move Apokolips into the Earth's place".



And why the hell would / did Darkseid want to do that?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> And why the hell would / did Darkseid want to do that?



I'm guessing the only thing they would take from that is "Apokolips is short on time as far as being a habitable planet, so Darkseid wants to conquer earth and create "new apokolips"" or some such.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm guessing the only thing they would take from that is "Apokolips is short on time as far as being a habitable planet, so Darkseid wants to conquer earth and create "new apokolips"" or some such.



The plan was to destroy Earth via teleporting Apokolips into its place. 

Different plan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 13, 2012)

Grain of salt guys, grain of salt.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> And why the hell would / did Darkseid want to do that?


Because it's Darkseid.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Because it's Darkseid.



That is a reason to _not_ do that.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

Inb4 Tazmo


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 13, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

